# knitting tea party 8 july '16 friday



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 8 July '16 Friday

I was just outside - both Max and Blanco were outside and wanted in so I walked over and opened the door for them. 84° which is not really hot - but the humidity is over 60% which make it oppressive to be outside. The air even feels thick as you move through it.

There is a game tonight - actually two of them - one in Bryan to the north and one in Hicksville to the west. One parent at each game. I really wanted to go but not in this heat and humidity.

I love this recipe - what a different way to make a pie.

Spaghetti Pie

It is simple and satisfying and will serve 6 people generously.

Ingredients

6 ounces spaghetti
2 Tablespoons butter
1/3 Cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 well beaten eggs
1 pound ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 of a green bell pepper chopped
1 Tablespoon Olive oil 
1 cup of tomatoes chopped (or canned chopped tomatoes)
1 -6 oz. can of tomato paste
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup shredded Mozzarella cheese

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Cook the spaghetti in salted boiling water, drain.

3. Stir butter into hot spaghetti.

4. Stir in Parmesan and beaten eggs.

5. Form spaghetti mixture into a "crust" in a buttered 10 inch round baking dish.

6. Saute the onion and green pepper in a tablespoon of Olive oil until soft and then add the hamburger to the mixture and cook till hamburger is browned. Drain off excess fat.

7. Stir in the tomatoes, tomato paste, sugar, oregano and garlic salt. Heat through. Add salt to taste if desired.

8. Spread cottage cheese over the spaghetti crust in the baking dish.

9. Pour and spread the hamburger mixture over the cottage cheese.

10. Bake uncovered in a 350 degree oven for 20 minutes.

11. Sprinkle mozzarella cheese on top and bake an additional 5 minutes or till cheese melts.

NOTE: Serves 6-8 depending on appetites. Here's what I learned from commenters the first time around with this recipe. If you want to use your favorite spaghetti sauce instead of the cup of tomatoes and tomato paste you can substitute 12-14 oz. of sauce. You can use ricotta cheese instead of cottage cheese. Add a cup of cheese on top instead of just a 1/2 cup if your family really enjoys melted cheese.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

SLOW COOKER MOZZARELLA STUFFED MEATBALLS

Juicy, flavorful Italian style meatballs stuffed with melty mozzarella cheese - perfect for dipping in your favorite marinara or Alfredo sauce!

TOTAL TIME: 3 hours 15 mins

Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Appetizer
Cuisine: Italian
Serves: 4-6

INGREDIENTS

1 pound ground beef
1 cup bread crumbs (panko or regular, Italian seasoned or plain)
1 egg + 1 egg yolk
1 teaspoon minced garlic (or 2 teaspoons garlic powder)
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon black pepper
3-4 mozzarella cheese sticks (string cheese)
Marinara or Alfredo sauce, for dipping

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Chop each cheese stick into half inch pieces (about 6-8 pieces for each cheese stick). Place on a plate and chill in the freezer until ready to use.

2. Add ground beef, bread crumbs, egg and egg yolk, garlic, onion powder, Italian seasoning and salt and pepper to a bowl. Mush the ingredients together with your hands until everything comes together.

3. Remove cheese from freezer.

4. Scoop out about 4 tablespoons of meat mixture and roll into a ball. Gently push a piece of chilled mozzarella into the middle of the meatball. Roll the ball in your hands to cover the hole where the mozzarella cheese was pushed in. Place inside a greased slow cooker and repeat with remaining meat and cheese.

5. When all meatballs are in the slow cooker (*see note for alternate cooking method), cover and cook on high for 1-2 hours or on low 3-4 hours until meat is cooked through (no longer pink). The cheese may start melting out of the meatballs, that's okay.

6. If desired, sprinkle with a bit of fresh chopped parsley or dried Italian seasoning for garnish and serve with your favorite Marinara or Alfredo sauce for dipping. Enjoy!

NOTES: (1) For a quicker method, the meatballs can be baked. Follow directions to make meatballs, but instead of placing in the slow cooker, place meatballs 1 inch apart on a greased baking sheet and bake at 400 for 15-20 minutes until browned and cheese is melty. (2) These can also be made ahead and frozen! Prepare the meatballs as instructed in the recipe but instead of putting them straight into the slow cooker (or the oven if baking), just place them side by side in a zip lock bag (you may need two), seal and place in the freezer. When ready to cook them, follow recipe instructions and increase cooking time slightly to allow for thawing. (3) This recipe makes about a dozen large meatballs. This works great for an appetizer or side dish. If you want to use this for a main dish, I'd recommend doubling the recipe to be safe.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2014/10/slow-cooker-mozzarella-stuffed-meatballs.html

Spiced Beef Hand Pies
By Anita Schecter
Middle Eastern Food Expert

Total Time: 150 minutes
Yield: 4 Servings

INGREDIENTS

Pastry:

1 Cup all-purpose flour
1 Stick unsalted butter, chilled and cut into 1" pieces
1/2 Teaspoon baking powder
1/2 Teaspoon salt
1 Teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
2 Tablespoons ice water

Spiced Beef Mixture:

1/2 lb. Ground beef
1 Onion, peeled and diced
2 Cloves garlic, peeled and minced
1/4 Cup beef stock
1/4 Cup red wine
1/2 Teaspoon cumin
1/2 Teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 Teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
1/2 Teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 Teaspoon cayenne pepper (or to taste)
1/2 Teaspoon black pepper
1/2 Teaspoon salt (or to taste)
1/4 Cup chopped fresh parsley

Directions

1. Make the pastry by adding the flour, butter, baking powder, salt and thyme to a food processor. Pulse a few times until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. With the machine running, slowly pour the ice water through the feed tube and continue running just until a dough ball forms. Wrap in plastic and refrigerate for at least 1 hour.

2. While the pastry is chilling, add the beef to a large saute pan along with the onions, garlic, cumin, garlic powder, thyme, oregano, cayenne, black pepper and salt.

3. Cook until the beef is browned then stir in the beef stock and red wine. Continue cooking for another 5 minutes then stir in the parsley, remove from the heat and let cool.

4. Pre-heat the oven to 400 degrees.

5. Roll out the pastry to about a 10" piece and cut out 8 large (approx. 4") circles.

6. Fill 4 of the circles with equal amounts of the cooled beef mixture and top with the remaining 4 circles.

7. Use a fork to crimp the edges and place on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper.

8. Bake for 40 - 45 minutes or until the pastry is a light golden brown.

NOTE: Both the pastry and beef recipes can be doubled.

http://mideastfood.about.com/od/middleeasternfood101/r/Spiced-Beef-Hand-Pies.htm?utm_content=6978536&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=ROD_food&utm_term=bouncex

SLOW COOKER SWEET AND SOUR MEATBALLS

Saucy Asian sweet and sour meatballs with red peppers and pineapple made right in your crockpot!

TOTAL TIME: 3 hours 15 mins

Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Main Dish / Appetizer
Cuisine: Asian
Serves: 3-4

INGREDIENTS

1-2 pounds lean ground beef (non-lean works too)
1 egg + 1 egg yolk
½ cup bread crumbs
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon pepper
2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons onion powder
1 cup pineapple chunks, drained (not crushed)
1 red pepper, seeded, stem removed, and chopped

sauce

¾ cup sugar
½ cup apple cider vinegar (may sub white vinegar)
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon onion powder
¼ cup ketchup
½ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
1 tablespoon cornstarch + 2 tablespoon cold water

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a large bowl combine ground beef, egg and yolk, breadcrumbs, salt, pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder.

2. Use your hands to mash everything together until the ingredients are well-mixed.

3. Roll the mixture into 1.5 inch balls.

4. Place meatballs side by side in a single layer in the bottom of a greased crockpot.

5. Add pineapple chunks (without juice) and red peppers.

6. To prepare the sauce whisk together apple cider vinegar, soy sauce, garlic powder, onion powder, ketchup, and red pepper flakes in a bowl.

7. Pour over meatballs in the crockpot. Cover and cook on high for 1-2 hours or on low 3-4 hours.

8. About 30 minutes before serving, in a small bowl whisk together cold water and corn starch.

9. Pour into crockpot and stir.

10. Cover and allow to thicken for about 30 minutes before serving.

11. Sprinkle with sesame seeds if desired.

NOTES: Alternate oven cooking method: instead of placing meatballs in the slow cooker, place them on a greased baking sheet along with the chopped red peppers. Bake them for 15-20 minutes until cooked though and browned. Remove from oven and add to a large sauce pan with your sweet and sour sauce, the cooked red peppers, and the pineapple chunks and stir over medium heat. Add the corn starch slurry and allow to thicken for about 5 minutes before serving.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2015/02/slow-cooker-sweet-sour-meatballs.html

I think I am pushing it so will stop here. Happy Friday everyone - have a terrific weekend. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PHOTOS from 1st July, 2016 KTP
5 - *Sassafras* - Blue flowers/Cedar tree bark
7 - *Swedenme* - Crochet baby dress & blanket
8 - *Fan* - Baby blanket
8 - *Agnes* - Baby blanket
12 - *Lurker* - Workroom before and after
16 - *Agnes* - Yarn tangle
17 - *Agnes* - Ice yarn
23 - *Fan* - New carpet
23 - *Cashmeregma* - Austrian photos
24 - *Cashmeregma* - Sun rising over the mountains
26 - *TNS* - Ravelry pages for Agnes
28 - *Sorlenna* - Socks
32 - *Darowil* - Cardigan for Elizabeth
35 - *Swedenme* - Crochet baby dress & shoes
39 - *Gwen* - Radiation Gwen!
40 - *Lurker* - Craft corner
41 - *Lurker* - New yarn
43 - *Agnes* - Stubbed toes
44 - *Cashmeregma* - Waterfall/DH & Austrian landscape
46 - *Fan* - Completed baby blanket
52 - *Designer* - Afghan
57 - *Darowil* - Baby blanket
59 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket
60 - *Gagesmom* - Football sleep sack/Baby blanket
61 - *Gagesmom* - Doll's clothes/Hats/Scarves/Dishcloth
62 - *Sassafras* - Granite rocks/Meadow flowers
62 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Rookie
68 - *Fan* - Daffodil in winter!
73 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Mags/Bday card for Betty
75 - *Lurker* - Short fingered glove

SAM'S recipes are on pages....
*1, 18, 30 and 47*

CRAFTS
10 - *Sam* - Free sock pattern/Crochet dolls (links)
18 - *Agnes* - Silver's sock class (link)
18 - *TNS* - Free sock pattern (link)
36 - *Agnes* - Crochet butterfly (link)
48 - *Sam* - Watermelon crochet patterns/Granny squares (links)
61 - *Gagesmom* - Ripple Baby Afghan

OTHERS
10 - *Sam* - Fawns playing (link)
30 - *Sam* - Political systems (link)
37 - *Sam* - The Skyslide at OUE Skyspace, LA (link)
43 - *Lurker* - Funny
50 - *Bonnie* - Concrobium mould control
65 - *Lurker* - Funny
66 - *Gwen* - Stone Mountain, Georgia (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Summary for july 1st
*Poledra's* aunt has been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Surgery to fuse her back to keep her mobile and then chemo and/or radiotherapy. Good news about Carly's DSF- he is making good progress after his stroke.

*budasha* seeing a specialist about her eye this week. This morning (Friday) she had a nasty fall in the shower- but seems only to be bruised.

*kateB's* little relative Erin now has a bleed in the head. But there has been no recent update.

*sugarsugar's* DMs doctor has returned from leave and in his wisdom discontinued the medications that had been keeping her settled- so she is now showing signs of agitation again. Cathy herself has been in hospital because of a bowel obstruction. She is back home now.

*Rookie* has been suffering from cramps. Her DH will be having a knee replacement.
*Ohio Joy* has concerns about her DD Susan who is in counselling with Ben. Also may have inadvertently fed a felon at the 'Elms'.
*Swedenme* (Sonja) is overjoyed #3 son has passed all his year 1 exams. 
#1 son will continue his treatments in London
*Agnes* stubbed one of her toes while taking Quinn swimming.
*Gagesmom*, Greg and Gage are having counselling (good to hear from you Melody) Gage may have PTSD.
*Bonnie* is back home, did not achieve all she had hoped on the trip. Having to have dental work done.
*June's* grandson(?) has qualified for the Junior Olympics.
*Railyn* is in need of prayer- a very difficult time is developing with her husband who has Parkinsons


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


I am so sorry to hear this, Kate- I've been a bit busy and distracted, so had not been able to contact you direct.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Skimmed the recipes Sam and will look closer later. I'm hungry now from the few I caught sight of. 


Kate. ...So saddened to hear this sweet little babe has had to endure so much in her short 5 was since birth. I am praying that whatever God's plans are they are the best for this little one. ????????



Woohoo page 1☺☺☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What you said about the baby Erin was well put Melody. Praying that God's plan moves swiftly as to what is the best for all concerned. They are in my prayers.


gagesmom said:


> Skimmed the recipes Sam and will look closer later. I'm hungry now from the few I caught sight of.
> 
> Kate. ...So saddened to hear this sweet little babe has had to endure so much in her short 5 was since birth. I am praying that whatever God's plans are they are the best for this little one. ????????
> 
> Woohoo page 1☺☺☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

87° F here, feels like 90°F Humidity is 50% Wind is W @12mph, according to the Weather Channel app on my phone. I am caught up on last week, and popping in here to mark my spot. I need to go wake DH for supper. He is on midnight shift for a few days, so has been napping. I will be back later!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ooops, a Gwennie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad - what her parents must be going through. regardless of what happens i hope it is soon for her sake as well as her parents. tons of healing energy to surround her little body with warm healing goodness. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I have seen a similar recipe for spaghetti pie before and hope to make it soon. I was especially intrigued by the Beef Hand Pies. My aunt used to make something similar but also put potato slices in her's. She referred to them as pasties and said the coal miners (her dad/my granddad) would take them for lunch. I haven't made them in probably 30 years. Will need to give them a try. Might even try making the dough myself though I've never had much luck making pie crusts in the past.

Thanks for the summaries ladies (not sure who did what this week). Sam, I also wanted to say that I'm starting to like the way you are posting the recipes throughout the week instead of such a big list at the beginning. Thanks for all you do for us in adjusting to the new format. Hope you are beginning to feel comfortable with doing it this way.

I fixed homemade sloppy joes for dinner tonight. Also made a cake for dessert. Kind of combined recipes for a pound cake, pineapple upside down cake, and a Hummingbird cake and created my own variation. Turned out really yummy if I say so myself. DH really liked it ; smelled and tasted good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam here we are again . I'm sure you are starting out these tea parties earlier every week . The heat and humidity have been a bit hard going here this week to . I've felt as if I was melting while walking the dog . Even took my sandals of and joined mishka in the stream . Even when we have had rain it's done nothing to clear and freshen the air . It's almost 11 pm here and it's 18 c which Agnes would love during the daytime never mind at night ????But it's also 84% humidity so as I say very muggy and set to get even warmer during the following days . I will be very surprised if we don't get some thunder


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 8 July '16 Friday
> 
> I was just outside - both Max and Blanco were outside and wanted in so I walked over and opened the door for them. 84° which is not really hot - but the humidity is over 60% which make it oppressive to be outside. The air even feels thick as you move through it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


Sorry to hear this Kate . I just hope little Erin is not in any pain


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I agree...the week just seemed to fly by. I'm almost certain yesterday was just Tuesday! I feel for you with the high humidity and temps. It does make it difficult to breath too I think.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam here we are again . I'm sure you are starting out these tea parties earlier every week . The heat and humidity have been a bit hard going here this week to . I've felt as if I was melting while walking the dog . Even took my sandals of and joined mishka in the stream . Even when we have had rain it's done nothing to clear and freshen the air . It's almost 11 pm here and it's 18 c which Agnes would love during the daytime never mind at night ????But it's also 84% humidity so as I say very muggy and set to get even warmer during the following days . I will be very surprised if we don't get some thunder


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have seen a similar recipe for spaghetti pie before and hope to make it soon. I was especially intrigued by the Beef Hand Pies. My aunt used to make something similar but also put potato slices in her's. She referred to them as pasties and said the coal miners (her dad/my granddad) would take them for lunch. I haven't made them in probably 30 years. Will need to give them a try. Might even try making the dough myself though I've never had much luck making pie crusts in the past.
> 
> Thanks for the summaries ladies (not sure who did what this week). Sam, I also wanted to say that I'm starting to like the way you are posting the recipes throughout the week instead of such a big list at the beginning. Thanks for all you do for us in adjusting to the new format. Hope you are beginning to feel comfortable with doing it this way.
> 
> I fixed homemade sloppy joes for dinner tonight. Also make a cake for dessert. Kind of combined recipes for a pound cake, pineapple upside down cake, and a Hummingbird cake and created my own variation. Turned out really yummy if I say so myself. DH really liked it ; smelled and tasted good.


 That looks delicious Gwen . I like pineapple upside down cake and I'm sure I would have liked yours too ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So it is finished finally

Can't wait to meet baby Warden. Pictures are pictures. Can't wait to cuddle him. His parents are friends if mine and Gregs. Bonde and Chris. So happy for them.

Also made the hats in last pic


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey betty - happy birthday.

jeanette - i hope it was a perfect day for you today. happy birthday.

i just looked and my thermometer reads 90° with about 63% humidity. i was out briefly to put the dogs in - wow - guess i will leave my a/c on - very oppressive outside.

haven't eaten yet today - hmmm - cupboards are rather bare - i could ask alexis if she would like to go out for dinner but not sure i want to brave the weather. i will think of something - think there is a box of rice-a-roni somewhere. had it last night too. definitely time to go shopping.

ayden is playing in hicksville tonight - just one game i think. he played last night also - won both games. Avery's first game is tonight in Bryan - hope he wins. the tourney continues until sunday night. i may try going tomorrow - it's not so far that someone couldn't bring me home. but i think once i am settled i will be fine.

off to do some knitting. --- sam

Kate - i thought that spaghetti pie sounded great too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you didn't break a arm or leg. Hope your bruise isn't too bad. 
Julie, how thoughtful to make mitts/gloves(?), that come to 2nd joint, for you friend with cold hands. I'm sure she will appreciate them. It is probably 105F here. But I water jogged an hour so am tucked under blankets and having hot soup for lunch. It takes awhile for my feet and hands to feel warm after being in the water that long. I also did 20 minutes weights. 
Haven't walked poor Maya as I am still regaining energy after lovely wildflower day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody the blanket is great! Colors good and size perfect. I also love the collection of hats you've made for Warden. This is such a nice gift.


gagesmom said:


> So it is finished finally
> 
> Can't wait to meet baby Warden. Pictures are pictures. Can't wait to cuddle him. His parents are friends if mine and Gregs. Bonde and Chris. So happy for them.
> 
> Also made the hats in last pic


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very yummy gwen - pineapple upside-down cake is one of my favorites. i think the shorter posts of recipes is working and is not as overpowering as i once did it. not mucy more work really and hope everyone is enjoying the new format. with this handpie recipe i think you could possible add so thinly slice potatoes and put the filling on top. i want to try them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have seen a similar recipe for spaghetti pie before and hope to make it soon. I was especially intrigued by the Beef Hand Pies. My aunt used to make something similar but also put potato slices in her's. She referred to them as pasties and said the coal miners (her dad/my granddad) would take them for lunch. I haven't made them in probably 30 years. Will need to give them a try. Might even try making the dough myself though I've never had much luck making pie crusts in the past.
> 
> Thanks for the summaries ladies (not sure who did what this week). Sam, I also wanted to say that I'm starting to like the way you are posting the recipes throughout the week instead of such a big list at the beginning. Thanks for all you do for us in adjusting to the new format. Hope you are beginning to feel comfortable with doing it this way.
> 
> I fixed homemade sloppy joes for dinner tonight. Also made a cake for dessert. Kind of combined recipes for a pound cake, pineapple upside down cake, and a Hummingbird cake and created my own variation. Turned out really yummy if I say so myself. DH really liked it ; smelled and tasted good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Also made these for tomorrow 
Greg Gage and I are going to his sisters annual horse shoe tournament. I may not stay to long if the heat is bad. 

Pink for our friend Lisa
Green and fishy dishies for SIL Nancy
Red for my MIL Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam if you do go to the game tomorrow you might want to take an umbrella to shield yourself from the sun. Just an old fashioned idea. Do take care. I find the heat mixed with high humidity make it difficult to breath. Sounds like the boys are doing well in their tournaments.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I love the blanket. I'm partial to blues. Happy to have our knitting ninja back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


So very sad. Prayers for her and her family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's 64°F - which is not very warm in my book - however - adding in your humidity i have an idea it feels really hot and sticky. wish you would get a good cool breeze which would at least help you sleep. --- sam



Swedenme said:



> Hello Sam here we are again . I'm sure you are starting out these tea parties earlier every week . The heat and humidity have been a bit hard going here this week to . I've felt as if I was melting while walking the dog . Even took my sandals of and joined mishka in the stream . Even when we have had rain it's done nothing to clear and freshen the air . It's almost 11 pm here and it's 18 c which Agnes would love during the daytime never mind at night ????But it's also 84% humidity so as I say very muggy and set to get even warmer during the following days . I will be very surprised if we don't get some thunder


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Melody I just love the fishy dishies! Is that a free pattern on Ravelry by any chance? I really like them. And of course the scarves are wonderful. You are such a kind and giving person. Hope you have fun at the horse shoe tournament. Don't get too overheated.



gagesmom said:


> Also made these for tomorrow
> Greg Gage and I are going to his sisters annual horse shoe tournament. I may not stay to long if the heat is bad.
> 
> Pink for our friend Lisa
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tami - i will look into that. they would really help. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 8 July '16 Friday
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad to be back ☺☺☺☺☺
Gwen that cake looks delicious ????????????

The cooling towels work very well. My cousin let me use hers at a family get together. I was wilting quickly. Was much better after that.
She also has one that is smaller for her chihuahua Chloe☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen I just made them up a few summers ago. Sad to sy I never wrote down a pattern. Just cast on and increased and decreased til it looked like a fish shape. 
My SIL loves fishing????????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the blanket is lovely melody - great choice of colors. he will definitely look jaunty in the hats you have knitted. great job. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So it is finished finally
> 
> Can't wait to meet baby Warden. Pictures are pictures. Can't wait to cuddle him. His parents are friends if mine and Gregs. Bonde and Chris. So happy for them.
> 
> Also made the hats in last pic


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the blanket, Mel, plus the hats and fish washcloths.

Gwen, the cake looks delicious. I don't usually have desserts, but we did have some birthday treats. DD chose crème brulee, I had NY cheesecake with tart cherry sauce (shared with DH) and DGS order lemon sorbet in fruit shell. The sorbet was scooped into a frozen cored lemon with the top as a hat over the sorbet and whipped cream and berries. It was very pretty and he had no problem finishing it!

Be careful in the heat - don't know if it's age, but I seem to be feeling the humidity so much more than usual. It's very oppressive


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely scarves melody - they are sure to be appreciated. love the dishrags - i have that pattern and keep thinking i should knit some. they look like a fun knit. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Also made these for tomorrow
> Greg Gage and I are going to his sisters annual horse shoe tournament. I may not stay to long if the heat is bad.
> 
> Pink for our friend Lisa
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi has a huge (golfing) umbrella that i can use - have used it before. i think once i am settled the breathing will settle down - it will be getting there that i will need to watch. i have not been to many games this year for that reason. thanks for the suggestion. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam if you do go to the game tomorrow you might want to take an umbrella to shield yourself from the sun. Just an old fashioned idea. Do take care. I find the heat mixed with high humidity make it difficult to breath. Sounds like the boys are doing well in their tournaments.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely scarves melody - they are sure to be appreciated. love the dishrags - i have that pattern and keep thinking i should knit some. they look like a fun knit. --- sam


They are a fun knit and knit up quickly Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, we are definitely sisters-from-another-mother. I, too, haven't made pasties in ages. Also my both my grandfathers, and my Dad while in college, were coal miners. My son recently moved to Grass Valley, CA which has Welsh settlers so has pastie shops. If I get inspired I will make some with store bought crust. They reheat well.
Kate, that poor babe and her family. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the compliments on my blanket. I love all shades of blue and what better color for a baby boy????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love fishy dish cloths.
Sam, if you can share pattern that would be awesome.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you fish minded dishraggers --- sam --- NOTE: i also have a crocheted fish pattern which you may have in a pm or direct email - just ask.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-washcloth-dishcloth

also - found this on another site. have not checked them out but they are all fish.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-cloth-set
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milles-fish
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiber-fish
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/festive-fish-in-a-row-bag

and for the person wantint a crochet one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-washcloth-dishcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-potholder


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


So very very sad. Heartbreaking that one so tiny should have this happening. Praying for her and parents. We care and our hearts go out to you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for the links Sam. ????


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It's 100 degrees in the shade and goodness only knows what it is in the sun. We have been having a new roof put on since yesterday and how these men work in the sun is beyond me. It is sooooo hot; just carrying in the bags of groceries took away my breath. Had to park the car in the street so they could get to the roof and will be glad to have it in the garage tonight. I have been giving the workers ice cream in different forms and they had to stop for about 3 hours and just rest under the tree on the lawn to get their bodies cool enough (can't imagine how!) so they could get back onto the roof. Everyone in our area has had to have their roofs replaced due to the terrible hail storms we had in May. At least roofers here are making money!!! I wonder what they pay their workers.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, you must be feeling better this week. That is wonderful. Thank you and the ladies who make the Tea Party what it is. You all do a superb job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure they could pay me enough to roof in the intense heat. good for you for keeping them supplied with cooling sustenance. on the other hand - it is perfect weather to have a roof put on. i hope they get paid lots and lots. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> It's 100 degrees in the shade and goodness only knows what it is in the sun. We have been having a new roof put on since yesterday and how these men work in the sun is beyond me. It is sooooo hot; just carrying in the bags of groceries took away my breath. Had to park the car in the street so they could get to the roof and will be glad to have it in the garage tonight. I have been giving the workers ice cream in different forms and they had to stop for about 3 hours and just rest under the tree on the lawn to get their bodies cool enough (can't imagine how!) so they could get back onto the roof. Everyone in our area has had to have their roofs replaced due to the terrible hail storms we had in May. At least roofers here are making money!!! I wonder what they pay their workers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


Poor baby. I just pray that she doesn't suffer and that she doesn't linger in this state, but recovers or goes peacefully. Her parents must be suffering dreadfully. They are all in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure they could pay me enough to roof in the intense heat. good for you for keeping them supplied with cooling sustenance. on the other hand - it is perfect weather to have a roof put on. i hope they get paid lots and lots. --- sam


It is hot up there on the roof. It's good you're keeping things on hand for them - lots of water and cool towels. We took cold water bottles out to the city workers this week when they were coming through cleaning up all the wind blown downed branches and limbs. They sure seemed to appreciate it.

Jynx mentioned that they had just replaced quite a few things due to the hail damage also. We've had some bad hail here - but only once or twice. I would not want to be caught out in a hail storm.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party. 
Mel, love the blanket. 
Gwen, the cake looks delicious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


Oh, Kate, such sad news. I pray God will keep little Erin pain free, no matter his choice for her, and that he wraps her parents and family in his comforting, strengthening arms.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So it is finished finally
> 
> Can't wait to meet baby Warden. Pictures are pictures. Can't wait to cuddle him. His parents are friends if mine and Gregs. Bonde and Chris. So happy for them.
> 
> Also made the hats in last pic


That blanket is so pretty. Warden will be a lucky little one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey betty - happy birthday.
> 
> jeanette - i hope it was a perfect day for you today. happy birthday.
> 
> ...


Sam, I am glad you are staying in and keeping the A/C on. This air is really not good for you. You could ask Alexis if she would go and get take out for the two of you. I bet she would be happy to do it. And she would get to spend some special time with Grandpa!

I hope both boys win their games tonight. Damien doesn't play tonight, but has practice, I believe. He does play tomorrow.

You would like the spaghetti pie, Sam! I have a recipe somewhere that my DMIL used to make. It was good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks very yummy gwen - pineapple upside-down cake is one of my favorites. i think the shorter posts of recipes is working and is not as overpowering as i once did it. not mucy more work really and hope everyone is enjoying the new format. with this hand pie recipe i think you could possible add so thinly slice potatoes and put the filling on top. i want to try them. --- sam


I am liking the new shorter recipe posts, also. For the hand pies, you could even use left over pre-cooked potatoes, or even just par boil them. It would work fine. Mom made a great pineapple upside down cake in a cast iron skillet. I do not like pineapple, but I liked making it. The batter is yummy! :sm12: :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Also made these for tomorrow
> Greg Gage and I are going to his sisters annual horse shoe tournament. I may not stay to long if the heat is bad.
> 
> Pink for our friend Lisa
> ...


Take a wet towel in a plastic bag to help keep you cool. Hope it is cooler for you.

The scarves are pretty. I like the way you displayed them! Love the fishy dishies. Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks tami - i will look into that. they would really help. --- sam


You are welcome Sam. I don't know if Home Depot carries them. I KNOW Lowes does. That is where we got ours last year, and they were in the ad for the 4th of July, so I know they still have them. I keep thinking I should go get a couple more, but haven't done it yet.

Here is a link to the page on their web site. If you scroll down to rows 4 & 5, we have the Mission Blue polyester towel, and the Mission Pink polyester towel.

http://www.lowes.com/pl/Cooling-towels-Clothing-apparel-Safety/4294633187


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> for all you fish minded dishraggers --- sam --- NOTE: i also have a crocheted fish pattern which you may have in a pm or direct email - just ask.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-washcloth-dishcloth
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I saved a couple of them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Sam, you must be feeling better this week. That is wonderful. Thank you and the ladies who make the Tea Party what it is. You all do a superb job.


Ditto!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ditto on love for the blanket, hats and fish, Melody!

Gwen, I haven't made pineapple upside down cake in ages...a childhood favorite of mine. I'll bet I could make one sugar free...hmm.

Speaking of sugar issues, my mother called tonight to tell me Daddy went back to the doctor and they did some blood tests and found he has diabetes! So the high blood sugar might be contributing to his dizzy spells. They gave him pills to start with, and he'll go back for follow up soon. Rather surprising, but glad they found out.

Blessings on wee Erin and her poor parents.

Railyn, I'm sorry to hear of your DH's new troubles. Hugs to you both. 

I've been very out of sorts myself the past couple of days, very disturbed about all the recent violence. I'm trying to stay busy and hope the anxiety settles. I'll try my old relaxation techniques before sleep.

I'm working on a hat using dark green yarn and the sock cuff pattern. I think it looked better in a brighter color though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Eve Sam and all, thank you for another start, definitely have to try making the stuffed meatballs, yum. 
Thank you for the summary ladies, I'm going to have to use it for sure this week. David has most of the stuff packed into the car, we aren't leaving until Monday morning in the wee early hours. lol Oh well, at least we know what will fit, I think we need one of those pods for the top of the car, I'll have to look into that sometime.
Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up a little bit. 
Carly asked what the tea party was, then she said, "people you don't even know?" LOL! I told her I know them very well, they are great friends. 
Love and hugs to all y'all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So earlier we got a thunderstorm and some much needed rain. Gage looked out the window and this is what he saw. I never have seen a double rainbow before. ☺☺☺☺


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, double rainbow is beautiful.
Tami, I use the cooling towels when I hike.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


Dear Kate, so sorry to hear of the suffering this little baby has gone through and the pain the parents are feeling. So heartbreaking and there is no way to understand. Prayers for them as they go through the coming days and difficult choices.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I was so excited.???? 
I had to get a picture.


Oh Nuts. I can't believe I forgot to wish Betty a Happy Birthday. It's only 10:10pm here so it is technically still Friday.

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Happy birthday Betty. Hope to got spoiled you deserve it. Love you to the moon and back❤
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Eve Sam and all, thank you for another start, definitely have to try making the stuffed meatballs, yum.
> Thank you for the summary ladies, I'm going to have to use it for sure this week. David has most of the stuff packed into the car, we aren't leaving until Monday morning in the wee early hours. lol Oh well, at least we know what will fit, I think we need one of those pods for the top of the car, I'll have to look into that sometime.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up a little bit.
> Carly asked what the tea party was, then she said, "people you don't even know?" LOL! I told her I know them very well, they are great friends.
> Love and hugs to all y'all.


Let Carly know that you have met quite a few of us in person. Matthew and I had a lovely visit with Machriste. We started at a yarn shop. I should have checked on prices of what Matthew chose but he works so hard and long to find the yarns I am to knit with. I will post pictures of my journeys later. After making an investment at the yarn shop we went out for a lovely dinner. We were surrounded by corn fields. I enjoyed eating Walleye. Matthew showed his cards and I showed my current wip /the polar bear sweater. Our get together was quite delightful. I am so glad that it worked out for us to spend some time together. Our hotel room is huge. We have one blow up mattress that we brought as well as 2 queen beds and a sleeper sofa. Time to bring in our clothes from the car.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It was 95F here in Florence/Firenzia today. Didn't realize how hot it was with being on the top of the double decker bus for a tour but apparently the sun took its toll. Came back to the hotel and spent an hour in bed and then was ready to go again. The food has been fabulous. Don't think you can get a bad meal anywhere in Italy and I have quite possibly gained back all my weight but now is not the time for a diet. My oh my are the clothes fabulous here. I'm not buying any as we wouldn't be able to travel with more luggage but if I ever come back I will only bring the clothes on my back and buy new fashionable ones. Many of the dresses are really short, which I wouldn't wear except as a top but the girls and women wearing them look great. We have met such loving and friendly people here and in Austria. Tomorrow we leave for Venice, well, actually today and in just 3 hrs. The alarm goes off but I can't sleep. Now I will probably need to sleep when we get there and that's not what I want to be doing, as you can imagine. Today we saw Florence from a Piazza on top of a hill and it was breathtaking with all the gorgeous architecture and domes. No real high rises but beautiful domed churches. Taking the train has been an experience with all our luggage. We never travelled with so much before but needed clothes for DH's concerts,casual clothes, clothes for the mountains and clothes for the heat down here in the Mediterranean. Running for the part of the train we are to be in is fun too. In Germany they chart the train so you can see where your car will be but in Italy you guess and if you guess wrong you run. One time we just got on in the wrong car and then went through to our car or the train would have left. Not fun getting through the aisles. We know better than to travel the trains with lots of luggage but unavoidable. We only have one suitcase per person and 2 carry owns, but that is a lot, believe me. DH's carry on is his computer as he was still writing music when we got here. At least tomorrow is just one train and no connections so it should be a lot easier than making connections and running from one track to the other with hundreds of people blocking your path. Now on to Venice/Venedig and people here are telling me how beautiful it is. We will have to take a water taxi to our hotel and we have never done that before. I'm quite excited and can't wait to see what many people have told us is the most beautiful city to visit.

Mel, so glad to hear from you. Hugs

Rookie, hear you had a birthday!!! Belated birthday wishes.

So sorry to hear of the terrible violence on the streets back home. It is making news all around the world.

I was actually afraid to go in the train station today as there were soldiers there with rifles and police, but I guess that is normal nowadays. I wasn't going to enter the station as I didn't see that when we came but DH said it was just that we didn't come in that main entrance and only exited when we got here.

Hugs to all. Thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, glad you didn't break a arm or leg. Hope your bruise isn't too bad.
> Julie, how thoughtful to make mitts/gloves(?), that come to 2nd joint, for you friend with cold hands. I'm sure she will appreciate them. It is probably 105F here. But I water jogged an hour so am tucked under blankets and having hot soup for lunch. It takes awhile for my feet and hands to feel warm after being in the water that long. I also did 20 minutes weights.
> Haven't walked poor Maya as I am still regaining energy after lovely wildflower day.


And I thought 95F was hot. LOL. Wow, I know the deserts there can be the hottest places in the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that looks very yummy gwen - pineapple upside-down cake is one of my favorites. i think the shorter posts of recipes is working and is not as overpowering as i once did it. not mucy more work really and hope everyone is enjoying the new format. with this handpie recipe i think you could possible add so thinly slice potatoes and put the filling on top. i want to try them. --- sam


I like it this way Sam. Thank you for all you do for us!!!!!! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Also made these for tomorrow
> Greg Gage and I are going to his sisters annual horse shoe tournament. I may not stay to long if the heat is bad.
> 
> Pink for our friend Lisa
> ...


Lovely knitting Mel!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks tami - i will look into that. they would really help. --- sam


I have used those for the grandsons and for myself. They work. Wish I'd had them here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the blanket, Mel, plus the hats and fish washcloths.
> 
> Gwen, the cake looks delicious. I don't usually have desserts, but we did have some birthday treats. DD chose crème brulee, I had NY cheesecake with tart cherry sauce (shared with DH) and DGS order lemon sorbet in fruit shell. The sorbet was scooped into a frozen cored lemon with the top as a hat over the sorbet and whipped cream and berries. It was very pretty and he had no problem finishing it!
> 
> Be careful in the heat - don't know if it's age, but I seem to be feeling the humidity so much more than usual. It's very oppressive


Think the humidity makes the heat worse for sure. It was dry heat here and didn't feel it the same till I was almost sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> It's 100 degrees in the shade and goodness only knows what it is in the sun. We have been having a new roof put on since yesterday and how these men work in the sun is beyond me. It is sooooo hot; just carrying in the bags of groceries took away my breath. Had to park the car in the street so they could get to the roof and will be glad to have it in the garage tonight. I have been giving the workers ice cream in different forms and they had to stop for about 3 hours and just rest under the tree on the lawn to get their bodies cool enough (can't imagine how!) so they could get back onto the roof. Everyone in our area has had to have their roofs replaced due to the terrible hail storms we had in May. At least roofers here are making money!!! I wonder what they pay their workers.


I can't imagine doing roofing in that heat either. My goodness that was a lot of hail. They had a problem with huge hail in France and Germany just before we arrived and lots of damage done there too. Sorry your roof had to be replaced with so many others too. Careful with that heat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting another week, where do the weeks go? I've made spaghetti pie before, I really like it. I want to try those stuffed meatballs. I make oven meatballs & freeze them for quick meals, they are great to have on hand.

Thanks to Kate & Julie for the summaries.

Kate, as others have said, I hope things soon resolve for poor little Erin, one way or another, this is all so hard on all concerned.

Gwen, that cake looks wonderful. I haven't made pineapple upside down cake since I was a teenager, my family used to rally like it but DH doesn't care for it.

Melody, love your blanket, such lovely colors & the fish dishcloths are cute.

Sam, take care that the heat & humidity don't get too much for you. Another thing to help cool you is those neckties that have the little pellets that swell when put in cold water, you throw them in the sink & they swell up, it's amazing how much they help. I bought my first one in the Harley shop but have made several of them since, I just make a 3 inch strip of fabric the length you want, sew it into a tube, then measure the centre area the length you need to go around your neck, sew across each side to keep the pellets in the neck area, dump in the pellets, about a spoon full, then sew the little opening closed & you're ready to go. The pellets I used are called Soil Moist. I'd send you ne but Monday we are to have a Canada Post lock out. It's amazing the government thinks they don't have to give the Postal Workers the pay equity that's been legislated & they want to take away pensions that have been previously promised & when the union won't agree, they are going to lock them out???????? I guess only certain people are supposed to get these!

Mary, glad you & Machristie had a nice visit & you are having such a good vacation, you certainly have earned one.

I spent the morning weeding in the garden, picked a few strawberries, spinach & bok choy.
This afternoon we went to a funeral, a lovely old lady from town,92, she was still living in her own home, driving & growing a garden, was only sick a few days. What a great way to go. I have known 2 of her 5 kids my whole life, the others were older & younger than me.
DH left the lunch early as his GB was acting up again, the neighbors gave me a ride home. By the time I got here he was rolling on the floor in agony, I wanted to take him to ER but he wouldn't go, this carried on for about 3 hrs, he's now finally fallen asleep. Monday I going to get an appointment & ask he see a surgeon ASAP.
We are invited to a wedding tomorrow evening, DS1's best friend who was his best man.I hope DH is feeling well enough to go for a while.
It has been thundering away for the last 3 hrs, so far no rain, just noise but there is some nasty stuff on the radar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto on love for the blanket, hats and fish, Melody!
> 
> Gwen, I haven't made pineapple upside down cake in ages...a childhood favorite of mine. I'll bet I could make one sugar free...hmm.
> 
> ...


Just be aware (as I'm sure you already are!) that there is a ton of sugar in pineapple. What would you use for the brown sugar? Diabetic or not, I can not do artificial sugars. Heart races. Same with DD. And my aunt went to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack. After all tests came back with no heart problems, finally the ER Dr. asked if she had had anything with artificial sweeteners in it. She had had a diet soda. Dad and Mom drank diet pop for years, and Mom bought sugar free everything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I've just been browsing Ravelry, and found this popsicle holder! And Melody popped into my head!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/light-sword-freeze-pop-cozy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bright eyes, that's certainly terribly hot to be working on a roof, they must be thought guys, as you said, I hope they are well paid. 

Daralene, seems you are having a wonderful vacation, so much history to see in that part of the world. Is Bill performing in Italy too or is this vacation now?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, so sorry to hear about your aunt. I hope she won't suffer and has some quality time. Stay safe on vacation and away from those bears. Got a laugh about you making so much noise that your DH wouldn't have any trouble.

Bonnie, what a shame about the postal workers. Hope things get settled for them.

Guess I'll see if I can get some sleep. Just 2 hrs., till the alarm goes off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto on love for the blanket, hats and fish, Melody!
> 
> Gwen, I haven't made pineapple upside down cake in ages...a childhood favorite of mine. I'll bet I could make one sugar free...hmm.
> 
> ...


I think we can all use a (((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))) with all that is going on in the USA, and all over the world.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Eve Sam and all, thank you for another start, definitely have to try making the stuffed meatballs, yum.
> Thank you for the summary ladies, I'm going to have to use it for sure this week. David has most of the stuff packed into the car, we aren't leaving until Monday morning in the wee early hours. lol Oh well, at least we know what will fit, I think we need one of those pods for the top of the car, I'll have to look into that sometime.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up a little bit.
> Carly asked what the tea party was, then she said, "people you don't even know?" LOL! I told her I know them very well, they are great friends.
> Love and hugs to all y'all.


And you even know some of us personally! :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tami - i can order them and pick them up here in town i think. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome Sam. I don't know if Home Depot carries them. I KNOW Lowes does. That is where we got ours last year, and they were in the ad for the 4th of July, so I know they still have them. I keep thinking I should go get a couple more, but haven't done it yet.
> 
> Here is a link to the page on their web site. If you scroll down to rows 4 & 5, we have the Mission Blue polyester towel, and the Mission Pink polyester towel.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pl/Cooling-towels-Clothing-apparel-Safety/4294633187


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So earlier we got a thunderstorm and some much needed rain. Gage looked out the window and this is what he saw. I never have seen a double rainbow before. ☺☺☺☺


Aren't they beautiful?! We saw a double on the way home Wednesday evening. We just had a storm go through. It will be interesting to see how much rain we got. We really need it. The grass is getting so brown. DH said tonight that if you threw a match on the front yard, most of it would go up in flame.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, double rainbow is beautiful.
> Tami, I use the cooling towels when I hike.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you sure you will wear everything you have packed? my mission is always to take the least i can get away with. and if there is a w/d close by i can take even less. but then i am not going to be outdoors either - that makes a difference. hope david catches lots of fish. i assume you are going fishing - or are you going to yellowstone - maybe you are doing both. regardless - have a good time. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good Eve Sam and all, thank you for another start, definitely have to try making the stuffed meatballs, yum.
> Thank you for the summary ladies, I'm going to have to use it for sure this week. David has most of the stuff packed into the car, we aren't leaving until Monday morning in the wee early hours. lol Oh well, at least we know what will fit, I think we need one of those pods for the top of the car, I'll have to look into that sometime.
> Okay, I'm off to try to get caught up a little bit.
> Carly asked what the tea party was, then she said, "people you don't even know?" LOL! I told her I know them very well, they are great friends.
> Love and hugs to all y'all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Let Carly know that you have met quite a few of us in person. Matthew and I had a lovely visit with Machriste. We started at a yarn shop. I should have checked on prices of what Matthew chose but he works so hard and long to find the yarns I am to knit with. I will post pictures of my journeys later. After making an investment at the yarn shop we went out for a lovely dinner. We were surrounded by corn fields. I enjoyed eating Walleye. Matthew showed his cards and I showed my current wip /the polar bear sweater. Our get together was quite delightful. I am so glad that it worked out for us to spend some time together. Our hotel room is huge. We have one blow up mattress that we brought as well as 2 queen beds and a sleeper sofa. Time to bring in our clothes from the car.


That sounds like a wonderful visit! And that room is huge! Hmm, sounds like Matthew had expensive taste this time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i noticed a weather warning on our television for lenawee and seneca (i think seneca) counties - possible damaging thunderstorms. the rain would be nice - the damage not so much. we could use an all day/all night soaker - it is very dry.

you tell merle if i was able to have my gb taken care of so can he - and drag him into the doctor if you have to. you feel so much better after the operation. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another week, where do the weeks go? I've made spaghetti pie before, I really like it. I want to try those stuffed meatballs. I make oven meatballs & freeze them for quick meals, they are great to have on hand.
> 
> Thanks to Kate & Julie for the summaries.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another week, where do the weeks go? I've made spaghetti pie before, I really like it. I want to try those stuffed meatballs. I make oven meatballs & freeze them for quick meals, they are great to have on hand.
> 
> Thanks to Kate & Julie for the summaries.
> 
> ...


I've made those neck coolers also. I usually only use about 1/4 teaspoon, and they swell up to fill the center part quite well.

I am sorry to hear about the passing of your friend. I hope you can get your DH in quickly. That isn't good. I had to stop in at the Dr. to get new orders for my mamogram Wednesday, and the nurse was on the phone with someone who was wanting his GB out regardless of what the test showed. You can't help but hear her side of the conversation. It was only her and me in the whole office, as that was surgery day for Dr. He had even had some kind of scope with a camera that went into his GB to look for stones. I thought of your DH as soon as I heard that. Is something like that available there? I know someone had mentioned having sand in theirs, and wondered if that scope would show that.

We just had a storm roll through. I will be interested to see how much is in the rain gauge in the morning. The satellite TV went out several times. Sounds like it's over now, and radar looks clear. Hope you get some beneficial rain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks tami - i can order them and pick them up here in town i think. --- sam


 :sm24: You are welcome!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you all got to get together. Wouldn't it be fun to just travel from place to place meeting up with all our KTP friends. Perhaps when we win the lotter tonight......dream, dream, dream. At least it is fun to imagine. Sounds like you are really having a wonderful vaca.


pacer said:


> Let Carly know that you have met quite a few of us in person. Matthew and I had a lovely visit with Machriste. We started at a yarn shop. I should have checked on prices of what Matthew chose but he works so hard and long to find the yarns I am to knit with. I will post pictures of my journeys later. After making an investment at the yarn shop we went out for a lovely dinner. We were surrounded by corn fields. I enjoyed eating Walleye. Matthew showed his cards and I showed my current wip /the polar bear sweater. Our get together was quite delightful. I am so glad that it worked out for us to spend some time together. Our hotel room is huge. We have one blow up mattress that we brought as well as 2 queen beds and a sleeper sofa. Time to bring in our clothes from the car.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost midnight so I've close up for the evening. Daralene your trip adventures are so interesting to read and envision. I am so glad you and Bill are having a wonderful time. Kaye Jo hope you have a bear-free camping trip and good weather. I used to love camping.
Feel like I'm forgetting something but just too tired to worry about it. Sending up lots of prayers for good health and lots of happiness for the best group around. TTYL.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


It doesn't sound good. You all must be beside yourselves with worry. I can't really imagine what her parents are going through. My prayers for you all to have the strength to bear whatever happens, and for Erin of course.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Also made these for tomorrow
> Greg Gage and I are going to his sisters annual horse shoe tournament. I may not stay to long if the heat is bad.
> 
> Pink for our friend Lisa
> ...


The blanket is perfect for a little boy, and I love the hats that you've made for Warden. I've not seen the fishes before - what a great idea and so effective when you have a whole shoal of them together! Your knitting is amazingly :sm24: : :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly another week already! Thanks Sam, Kate and Julie for the great start off and summaries.

Well it is 15c and sunny today. Yay. I actually pulled out some weeds for a while in the sunshine. Exciting huh? LOL But it is lovely to have a sunny day again.
Still feeling good and no pain.

Now back to page 1 and catching up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


Oh Kate, how sad for them all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have seen a similar recipe for spaghetti pie before and hope to make it soon. I was especially intrigued by the Beef Hand Pies. My aunt used to make something similar but also put potato slices in her's. She referred to them as pasties and said the coal miners (her dad/my granddad) would take them for lunch. I haven't made them in probably 30 years. Will need to give them a try. Might even try making the dough myself though I've never had much luck making pie crusts in the past.
> 
> Thanks for the summaries ladies (not sure who did what this week). Sam, I also wanted to say that I'm starting to like the way you are posting the recipes throughout the week instead of such a big list at the beginning. Thanks for all you do for us in adjusting to the new format. Hope you are beginning to feel comfortable with doing it this way.
> 
> I fixed homemade sloppy joes for dinner tonight. Also made a cake for dessert. Kind of combined recipes for a pound cake, pineapple upside down cake, and a Hummingbird cake and created my own variation. Turned out really yummy if I say so myself. DH really liked it ; smelled and tasted good.


That looks very yummy Gwen! :sm11: And Sam I agree with Gwen, I like having the recipes throughout the week also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam here we are again . I'm sure you are starting out these tea parties earlier every week . The heat and humidity have been a bit hard going here this week to . I've felt as if I was melting while walking the dog . Even took my sandals of and joined mishka in the stream . Even when we have had rain it's done nothing to clear and freshen the air . It's almost 11 pm here and it's 18 c which Agnes would love during the daytime never mind at night ????But it's also 84% humidity so as I say very muggy and set to get even warmer during the following days . I will be very surprised if we don't get some thunder


That is pretty warm for you at night. Its that rotten humidity that does it. I dont like humid heat either and we have been having that in our Summers the last couple of years. It used to be a really dry hot heat here but doesnt seem that way any more. Stay cool.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

:sm11: And Sam I agree with Gwen, I like having the recipes throughout the week also.[/quote]

I like the recipes scattered throughout the week also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So it is finished finally
> 
> Can't wait to meet baby Warden. Pictures are pictures. Can't wait to cuddle him. His parents are friends if mine and Gregs. Bonde and Chris. So happy for them.
> 
> Also made the hats in last pic


Aaaw I love baby things. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just be aware (as I'm sure you already are!) that there is a ton of sugar in pineapple. What would you use for the brown sugar? Diabetic or not, I can not do artificial sugars. Heart races. Same with DD. And my aunt went to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack. After all tests came back with no heart problems, finally the ER Dr. asked if she had had anything with artificial sweeteners in it. She had had a diet soda. Dad and Mom drank diet pop for years, and Mom bought sugar free everything.


I would use fresh pineapple, not the canned stuff. He can eat it occasionally. I use Stevia as it's the only one I tolerate. The "sugar" doesn't have to be brown.

I won't touch aspartame!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mel, glad you got to see a double rainbow! Thrilling! The first for me was iin the desert and have seen quite a few since.

Bonnie, hope your DH gets relief soon.

Off to get some sleep now.

Oh, and I'm in on that {{{{{group hug}}}}}!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I think we can all use a (((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))) with all that is going on in the USA, and all over the world.


Many thanks, Tami. Things are certainly disturbing but it makes you appreciate the good in people even more, not take it for granted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming to you to help the healing and keep the pain away. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Golly another week already! Thanks Sam, Kate and Julie for the great start off and summaries.
> 
> Well it is 15c and sunny today. Yay. I actually pulled out some weeds for a while in the sunshine. Exciting huh? LOL But it is lovely to have a sunny day again.
> Still feeling good and no pain.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stella - we don't see enough of you - please come back more often - you avatar makes me smile every time i see it. --- sam



StellaK said:


> :sm11: And Sam I agree with Gwen, I like having the recipes throughout the week also.


I like the recipes scattered throughout the week also.[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another week, where do the weeks go? I've made spaghetti pie before, I really like it. I want to try those stuffed meatballs. I make oven meatballs & freeze them for quick meals, they are great to have on hand.
> 
> Thanks to Kate & Julie for the summaries.
> 
> ...


We can get those neckties here also, they are really good and do make a difference. What an amazing lady managing on her own like that up to 92, as you say what a good way to go.
Silly DH should have agreed to go to the hospital... he probably would have been fixed by now. Good luck with doctor on Monday for him. 
Enjoy the wedding and I hope it is nice weather for it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I think we can all use a (((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))) with all that is going on in the USA, and all over the world.


Great idea.... I am in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i noticed a weather warning on our television for lenawee and seneca (i think seneca) counties - possible damaging thunderstorms. the rain would be nice - the damage not so much. we could use an all day/all night soaker - it is very dry.
> 
> you tell merle if i was able to have my gb taken care of so can he - and drag him into the doctor if you have to. you feel so much better after the operation. --- sam


He's not arguing about getting it out, he just didn't want to go to the Hospital after hours. He will go Monday if he can wait that long, he slept for about 2 hrs & seems a little better now, he's falling back to sleep & I better get there soon too, I didn't get much last night as he was over at the neighbors & didn't take his cell phone, I don't like to go to bed unless I know where he is, I'd hate to go to sleep & he's in the shop under something :sm16: he didn't come home til 2 am


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

He had an U/S last week, I'm notsure if a MRI or CT would show the " sand", I'm sure his Dad had that as his GB ruptured without any stones being seen. DH goes once/yr (just to stay on his patient list if somethng serious comes up) to see a Dr in Edmonton who is a friend & practiced here for 10 yrs, on Monday I will call & get an appointment with him as he will push to get something done & has more connections to get things done quickly that the young Dr in town here. DH just wants it out now



tami_ohio said:


> I've made those neck coolers also. I usually only use about 1/4 teaspoon, and they swell up to fill the center part quite well.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about the passing of your friend. I hope you can get your DH in quickly. That isn't good. I had to stop in at the Dr. to get new orders for my mamogram Wednesday, and the nurse was on the phone with someone who was wanting his GB out regardless of what the test showed. You can't help but hear her side of the conversation. It was only her and me in the whole office, as that was surgery day for Dr. He had even had some kind of scope with a camera that went into his GB to look for stones. I thought of your DH as soon as I heard that. Is something like that available there? I know someone had mentioned having sand in theirs, and wondered if that scope would show that.
> 
> We just had a storm roll through. I will be interested to see how much is in the rain gauge in the morning. The satellite TV went out several times. Sounds like it's over now, and radar looks clear. Hope you get some beneficial rain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I would use fresh pineapple, not the canned stuff. He can eat it occasionally. I use Stevia as it's the only one I tolerate. The "sugar" doesn't have to be brown.
> 
> I won't touch aspartame!


The only time I touch aspartame is to put it on any hills, it kills them so what doe it do to people :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Its been raining here for about 2 hrs now & the radar shows it's likely to continue for quite a while. In the last week we've got over 2" so we don't really need more now, it could wait a week but it looks like we will have shows all week. It seems it always feast or famine


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He had an U/S last week, I'm notsure if a MRI or CT would show the " sand", I'm sure his Dad had that as his GB ruptured without any stones being seen. DH goes once/yr (just to stay on his patient list if somethng serious comes up) to see a Dr in Edmonton who is a friend & practiced here for 10 yrs, on Monday I will call & get an appointment with him as he will push to get something done & has more connections to get things done quickly that the young Dr in town here. DH just wants it out now


I am glad he wants it out. I hope he has no more severe pain before Monday though.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeepers it's 1:45am and I should have been asleep hours ago. I did nod off for a bit bi woke up to go to the bathroom. 

Sleep well everyone????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So earlier we got a thunderstorm and some much needed rain. Gage looked out the window and this is what he saw. I never have seen a double rainbow before. ☺☺☺☺


Snap Mel I saw one the other day and I had never seen one before . I was wishing I had my phone on me to take a picture


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Snap Mel I saw one the other day and I had never seen one before . I was wishing I had my phone on me to take a picture


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Morning Sonja, did you get a better sleep? Did it cool down a bit for you?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Morning Sonja, did you get a better sleep? Did it cool down a bit for you?


Hello Cathy I finally got some sleep thank you . It still very warm here which is nice during the day but not at night there isn't a breeze at all I'm looking at the trees now not even a leaf moving 
It's 17 c here already at 8 am and 94% humidity today so I'm thinking by Midday it's going to feel very stuffy again

How are you all recovered no pain at all I hope ? 
How is your mum have the nurses managed to get her settled again . ?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all! We got a rude awakening this morning - a parcel being delivered at 7.20am, and on a Saturday! Oh well, I'm up now although DH has managed to go back to sleep. 
Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes for Erin, it's a terrible situation for her whole family. 
Daralene, you will love Venice! We were there for 3 days before we went on a cruise a couple of years ago and it is the most beautiful place. We were fortunate enough to cruise down the Grand Canal just as night was falling and all the lights were coming on....stunning! Big ships are no longer allowed to go down the Grand Canal as their wakes were causing too much damage.
I'm puzzled as to what your roofs are made of that they can be damaged by hailstones? I know we don't get huge hail like you do, but it would take an awful lot to go through our slated roofs.
Bonnie, I hope your DH gets his gall bladder seen to asap. Men and doctors are not a good combination! Fortunately DH's best pal is a retired doctor and he does listen to him......he certainly doesn't listen to me!
Sam, you take care in that heat and humidity.
Sonja, please send some of your heat (I'd even take the humidity too) up here, I had to put the heating on this morning as it was 14C in the house when I got up.
:sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Morning all! We got a rude awakening this morning - a parcel being delivered at 7.20am, and on a Saturday! Oh well, I'm up now although DH has managed to go back to sleep.
> Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes for Erin, it's a terrible situation for her whole family.
> Daralene, you will love Venice! We were there for 3 days before we went on a cruise a couple of years ago and it is the most beautiful place. We were fortunate enough to cruise down the Grand Canal just as night was falling and all the lights were coming on....stunning! Big ships are no longer allowed to go down the Grand Canal as their wakes were causing too much damage.
> I'm puzzled as to what your roofs are made of that they can be damaged by hailstones? I know we don't get huge hail like you do, but it would take an awful lot to go through our slated roofs.
> ...


I'll try to send you some Kate 22c in the house here this morning I've had every window open all day and all night for over a week now don't know what it will be like by midday 
Do hope you and Agnes get some summer weather soon . There is rumour that a heatwave is coming our way from Spain maybe Gwens daughter is fetching it with her ????


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks to Sam for starting off another week and to Kate and Julie for summaries, I am so far behind with last weeks KTP as we have had 2 days of sunshine so I have spent them putting my wee plot in order, lots of weeds what with all the rain we have had,2 days nice weather and today its raining again, never mind will give me a chance to read the 30 pages from last week


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy I finally got some sleep thank you . It still very warm here which is nice during the day but not at night there isn't a breeze at all I'm looking at the trees now not even a leaf moving
> It's 17 c here already at 8 am and 94% humidity today so I'm thinking my Midday it's going to feel very stuffy again
> 
> How are you all recovered no pain at all I hope ?
> How is your mum have the nurses managed to get her settled again . ?


Gee 94% is a bit much. Keep cool. Still no pain, doing fine. And mum is quite settled thanks.

Its only 9C here at the moment at 6.30pm. Tomorrow is to be 13c with rain. I was hoping to get in garden for a little while but I guess that wont happen. Oh well I got a bit done out there today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I have caught up here.
Monday Denise and I are catching up- the forecast is for a very mild 22! Don't know how normal this is but it has been mild the whole time I have been here. 
Had a walk today and just been knitting and reading and catching up the TP for the rest of the day. Brother will hopefully have tomorrow off. He had hoped to have a short day today but not to be- in fact I think the latest he has got home while I have been here. He has worked about 12 hours today assuming he is on his way home. And this is his 6th day of working this week-with many days close to this length. Just as well there is only him would be terrible with a family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm in on the hug, Tami . It was a difficult week as my husband's anniversary was the 6/7 th, but both sons and my friend Val thought of me and were very kind. The eldest has gone on a driving holiday to Scotland today, will be back next weekend. I'm off to embroiderers guild this afternoon, first time at this branch. Hope they are as friendly as my previous one. Take care all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

A couple of thoughts on 81brighteyes' post re roof repairs following hail storm: Metal roofing, as is used here in USA has ridges along the length of each sheet of metal. These ''channels'' guide the rain/snow down to the eaves/gutters. Works well for for melting snow but they can be badly damaged by fierce storms with large hailstones. When we were stationed in Yuma, AZ, which is down in the SW corner of Arizona and close to both northern Mexico and the California desert, construction workers usually worked from 3 AM to 12 noon in order to avoid the heat extremes of the desert. In the summertime, it was the only way to do it without killing themselves in that extreme heat--known to reach 120*F even moving into the fall of the year.

The other thought I had is that older roofing materials would be ripe for such damage, especially with high winds. Slate roofing would not be likely in our southwestern states because it would not be local and shipping would be prohibitive. Slate materials usually occur in the northern climates here. Adobe (sun-dried mud brick) might be used for roofing in some older homes constructed of the same material in her area.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the opening, Sam. I hope your breathing has improved...stay in the airco! Thank you for the summaries, ladies.



Lurker 2 said:


> Summary for july 1st
> *Poledra's* aunt has been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Surgery to fuse her back to keep her mobile and then chemo and/or radiotherapy. Good news about Carly's DSF- he is making good progress after his stroke.
> 
> *budasha* seeing a specialist about her eye this week. This morning (Friday) she had a nasty fall in the shower- but seems only to be bruised.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree, Kate - such a lot for a tiny girl.


KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The Ninja is back! Yay! Melody - as Julie said, your needles must be smokin'! The football set is adorable and I love the blue blanket _ colors and stitch - awesome skills!


gagesmom said:


> Skimmed the recipes Sam and will look closer later. I'm hungry now from the few I caught sight of.
> 
> Kate. ...So saddened to hear this sweet little babe has had to endure so much in her short 5 was since birth. I am praying that whatever God's plans are they are the best for this little one. ????????
> 
> Woohoo page 1☺☺☺


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a lovely cake, Gwen! If you didn't get my post at the end of last week, your artwork is awesome! You have so many talents! (Love the hair!) I can see a whole wall of your faces in the treatment center to bring joy and smiles to those walking the path you completed!


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have seen a similar recipe for spaghetti pie before and hope to make it soon. I was especially intrigued by the Beef Hand Pies. My aunt used to make something similar but also put potato slices in her's. She referred to them as pasties and said the coal miners (her dad/my granddad) would take them for lunch. I haven't made them in probably 30 years. Will need to give them a try. Might even try making the dough myself though I've never had much luck making pie crusts in the past.
> 
> Thanks for the summaries ladies (not sure who did what this week). Sam, I also wanted to say that I'm starting to like the way you are posting the recipes throughout the week instead of such a big list at the beginning. Thanks for all you do for us in adjusting to the new format. Hope you are beginning to feel comfortable with doing it this way.
> 
> I fixed homemade sloppy joes for dinner tonight. Also made a cake for dessert. Kind of combined recipes for a pound cake, pineapple upside down cake, and a Hummingbird cake and created my own variation. Turned out really yummy if I say so myself. DH really liked it ; smelled and tasted good.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja I was happy to read, last week, that your son's London doc is the best! Prayers continuing! ♡


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam here we are again . I'm sure you are starting out these tea parties earlier every week . The heat and humidity have been a bit hard going here this week to . I've felt as if I was melting while walking the dog . Even took my sandals of and joined mishka in the stream . Even when we have had rain it's done nothing to clear and freshen the air . It's almost 11 pm here and it's 18 c which Agnes would love during the daytime never mind at night ????But it's also 84% humidity so as I say very muggy and set to get even warmer during the following days . I will be very surprised if we don't get some thunder


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed! Lovely of you to give them ice cream, 81!


thewren said:


> i'm not sure they could pay me enough to roof in the intense heat. good for you for keeping them supplied with cooling sustenance. on the other hand - it is perfect weather to have a roof put on. i hope they get paid lots and lots. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome rainbow!


gagesmom said:


> So earlier we got a thunderstorm and some much needed rain. Gage looked out the window and this is what he saw. I never have seen a double rainbow before. ☺☺☺☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't finished last week's and here you are on page 9 already. Will I ever catch up! Back to page 1


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love your photos, Daralene and your wonderful descriptions of your journey - thank you!! Enjoy Venice - it just seems so romantic!


Cashmeregma said:


> Think the humidity makes the heat worse for sure. It was dry heat here and didn't feel it the same till I was almost sick.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 8 July '16 Friday
> 
> I was just outside - both Max and Blanco were outside and wanted in so I walked over and opened the door for them. 84° which is not really hot - but the humidity is over 60% which make it oppressive to be outside. The air even feels thick as you move through it.
> 
> ...


Yummy recipes, Sam. All things that I like. The last meatballs I made were Swedish meatballs made in the pressure cooker and that was years ago. I think I'll try one of these.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> PHOTOS from 1st July, 2016 KTP
> 5 - *Sassafras* - Blue flowers/Cedar tree bark
> 7 - *Swedenme* - Crochet baby dress & blanket
> 8 - *Fan* - Baby blanket
> ...


I really need this summary because I've missed so much. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sugar, I am glad you are feeling better!


sugarsugar said:


> Golly another week already! Thanks Sam, Kate and Julie for the great start off and summaries.
> 
> Well it is 15c and sunny today. Yay. I actually pulled out some weeds for a while in the sunshine. Exciting huh? LOL But it is lovely to have a sunny day again.
> Still feeling good and no pain.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Summary for july 1st
> *Poledra's* aunt has been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Surgery to fuse her back to keep her mobile and then chemo and/or radiotherapy. Good news about Carly's DSF- he is making good progress after his stroke.
> 
> *budasha* seeing a specialist about her eye this week. This morning (Friday) she had a nasty fall in the shower- but seems only to be bruised.
> ...


Thanks to you too Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


What sad news about Erin. Sending prayers for her and her family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna I love your happy socks you posted last week!!


Sorlenna said:


> I would use fresh pineapple, not the canned stuff. He can eat it occasionally. I use Stevia as it's the only one I tolerate. The "sugar" doesn't have to be brown.
> 
> I won't touch aspartame!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I have seen a similar recipe for spaghetti pie before and hope to make it soon. I was especially intrigued by the Beef Hand Pies. My aunt used to make something similar but also put potato slices in her's. She referred to them as pasties and said the coal miners (her dad/my granddad) would take them for lunch. I haven't made them in probably 30 years. Will need to give them a try. Might even try making the dough myself though I've never had much luck making pie crusts in the past.
> 
> Thanks for the summaries ladies (not sure who did what this week). Sam, I also wanted to say that I'm starting to like the way you are posting the recipes throughout the week instead of such a big list at the beginning. Thanks for all you do for us in adjusting to the new format. Hope you are beginning to feel comfortable with doing it this way.
> 
> I fixed homemade sloppy joes for dinner tonight. Also made a cake for dessert. Kind of combined recipes for a pound cake, pineapple upside down cake, and a Hummingbird cake and created my own variation. Turned out really yummy if I say so myself. DH really liked it ; smelled and tasted good.


That cake sure looks good. I used to make a pineapple upside down cake in the microwave. It always turned out to be delicious. Did you bake yours in the oven?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How is your toe?


agnescr said:


> Thanks to Sam for starting off another week and to Kate and Julie for summaries, I am so far behind with last weeks KTP as we have had 2 days of sunshine so I have spent them putting my wee plot in order, lots of weeds what with all the rain we have had,2 days nice weather and today its raining again, never mind will give me a chance to read the 30 pages from last week


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

This heat is very oppressive everywhere. I am trying to sell my 1978 Mercedes so I went to Cruise Night at the local mall. I don't know how I managed to sit there for 2-1/2 hours in the heat. Finally had to pack it in. There are two more shows, tonight and tomorrow but unless the heat breaks, I don't think I'll go.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Liz! How is your eye?


budasha said:


> I haven't finished last week's and here you are on page 9 already. Will I ever catch up! Back to page 1


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So it is finished finally
> 
> Can't wait to meet baby Warden. Pictures are pictures. Can't wait to cuddle him. His parents are friends if mine and Gregs. Bonde and Chris. So happy for them.
> 
> Also made the hats in last pic


Love the blanket, Mel. Glad to see you back. I missed your posts last week so I don't know what's happened in your life. I'm going to read it all though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey betty - happy birthday.
> 
> jeanette - i hope it was a perfect day for you today. happy birthday.
> 
> ...


A belated Happy Birthday to Betty and Jeanette. Hope both of you had a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, glad you didn't break a arm or leg. Hope your bruise isn't too bad.
> Julie, how thoughtful to make mitts/gloves(?), that come to 2nd joint, for you friend with cold hands. I'm sure she will appreciate them. It is probably 105F here. But I water jogged an hour so am tucked under blankets and having hot soup for lunch. It takes awhile for my feet and hands to feel warm after being in the water that long. I also did 20 minutes weights.
> Haven't walked poor Maya as I am still regaining energy after lovely wildflower day.


Bruise is large but thank goodness, that's all it is.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, your new "space" looks very comfortable. The Gwen Gansey is amazing! I really think it is a work of art! It would be wonderful if it could be presented "in person!" Although, I am with you regarding teleporting...I am sure I would end up in the wrong place - some deserted mountain top or somewhere!
AND...Mr Tony finally popped the question Thursday night and my DD Amanda is engaged! So happy for them!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Also made these for tomorrow
> Greg Gage and I are going to his sisters annual horse shoe tournament. I may not stay to long if the heat is bad.
> 
> Pink for our friend Lisa
> ...


Like the fish dishies. Something different.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn, continued prayers for you and your DH. I sure hope you have friends or family to lend a hand or give you a break. It is so sad to know someone you love is in such distress...hard on you both. Hugs!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> for all you fish minded dishraggers --- sam --- NOTE: i also have a crocheted fish pattern which you may have in a pm or direct email - just ask.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-washcloth-dishcloth
> 
> ...


Thanks for those, Sam. I like to make dishcloths so have bookmarked those.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Darowil - love the pink blanket you posted last week. Great knitting!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Sharon, How is your arm healing?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was 95F here in Florence/Firenzia today. Didn't realize how hot it was with being on the top of the double decker bus for a tour but apparently the sun took its toll. Came back to the hotel and spent an hour in bed and then was ready to go again. The food has been fabulous. Don't think you can get a bad meal anywhere in Italy and I have quite possibly gained back all my weight but now is not the time for a diet. My oh my are the clothes fabulous here. I'm not buying any as we wouldn't be able to travel with more luggage but if I ever come back I will only bring the clothes on my back and buy new fashionable ones. Many of the dresses are really short, which I wouldn't wear except as a top but the girls and women wearing them look great. We have met such loving and friendly people here and in Austria. Tomorrow we leave for Venice, well, actually today and in just 3 hrs. The alarm goes off but I can't sleep. Now I will probably need to sleep when we get there and that's not what I want to be doing, as you can imagine. Today we saw Florence from a Piazza on top of a hill and it was breathtaking with all the gorgeous architecture and domes. No real high rises but beautiful domed churches. Taking the train has been an experience with all our luggage. We never travelled with so much before but needed clothes for DH's concerts,casual clothes, clothes for the mountains and clothes for the heat down here in the Mediterranean. Running for the part of the train we are to be in is fun too. In Germany they chart the train so you can see where your car will be but in Italy you guess and if you guess wrong you run. One time we just got on in the wrong car and then went through to our car or the train would have left. Not fun getting through the aisles. We know better than to travel the trains with lots of luggage but unavoidable. We only have one suitcase per person and 2 carry owns, but that is a lot, believe me. DH's carry on is his computer as he was still writing music when we got here. At least tomorrow is just one train and no connections so it should be a lot easier than making connections and running from one track to the other with hundreds of people blocking your path. Now on to Venice/Venedig and people here are telling me how beautiful it is. We will have to take a water taxi to our hotel and we have never done that before. I'm quite excited and can't wait to see what many people have told us is the most beautiful city to visit.
> 
> Mel, so glad to hear from you. Hugs
> 
> ...


Your trip sounds so wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, your new "space" looks very comfortable. The Gwen Gansey is amazing! I really think it is a work of art! It would be wonderful if it could be presented "in person!" Although, I am with you regarding teleporting...I am sure I would end up in the wrong place - some deserted mountain top or somewhere!
> AND...Mr Tony finally popped the question Thursday night and my DD Amanda is engaged! So happy for them!


YEAH. And now you can talk about it with her. How exciting


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> A belated Happy Birthday to Betty and Jeanette. Hope both of you had a great day.


I know I did...thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks to you too Julie.


 :sm24: Thanks Liz- it was good to be able to give Margaret a break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, your new "space" looks very comfortable. The Gwen Gansey is amazing! I really think it is a work of art! It would be wonderful if it could be presented "in person!" Although, I am with you regarding teleporting...I am sure I would end up in the wrong place - some deserted mountain top or somewhere!
> AND...Mr Tony finally popped the question Thursday night and my DD Amanda is engaged! So happy for them!


Thanks oneapril! It is comfy, and I've had a major shuffle around of the furniture in the sittingroom too- just got to get on top of 'just too many possessions!'- I get sentimental, and I do find it hard to throw stuff out.

I am very much enjoying knitting the Gansey. I don't fancy the thought that one would be reassembled 'right' at the other end, where ever it was!

I am so glad you no longer have to keep secrets! Congratulations to Mr Tony, and your DD.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The only time I touch aspartame is to put it on any hills, it kills them so what doe it do to people :sm06:


What I don't understand is why does Health Canada allow it in anything?


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Oneapril- I began to think everyone had forgotten me, hadn't heard from anyone. An update, most all the bruises have faded, just small areas colored now. Amaging how many I had. Most times the pain is tolerable, however if I should move wrong, well it really gets me. Still have some pain medication to take if I really need it, although I try not to if at all possible. The mobility of my broken shoulder and arm is improving slowly, I need to continue to move it some so I don't end up with a frozen shoulder. I'm managing to do more each day around here. Going through papers of all kinds here in the office, shredding information and bagging the rest. Have an extra cane, use the crook end, through the bag handles and drag it to the door for someone to take it to the trash dumpster. I use the groceries store plastic bags doubled for my trash, enough weight for me to handle. At the end of the day it is nice to see those bags collecting at the door, at least a sign of accomplishment. There are several small projects started here in the apartment, when I tyre of one I can go to another. Have taken the time to do some thought planning for the rest of the year, over half over you know. I feel good when I can see some ideas planned out. Some things have been left way-to-long. Have tried to pick up my knitting, stash afghan, can only do a row or two at a time, but that's ok, 400 stitches per row. (doing lengthwise) Go to the doctors (2) on the 20th for their updates. That's all for now...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll try to send you some Kate 22c in the house here this morning I've had every window open all day and all night for over a week now don't know what it will be like by midday
> Do hope you and Agnes get some summer weather soon . There is rumour that a heatwave is coming our way from Spain maybe Gwens daughter is fetching it with her ????


I hope she is! I've already decided to put the winter quilt back onto her bed as I'm sure she's going to be frozen!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Liz! How is your eye?


Thanks for asking. Still having problems and I see the specialist on Monday to find out what's happening and if there is a course of action to be taken.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, your new "space" looks very comfortable. The Gwen Gansey is amazing! I really think it is a work of art! It would be wonderful if it could be presented "in person!" Although, I am with you regarding teleporting...I am sure I would end up in the wrong place - some deserted mountain top or somewhere!
> AND...Mr Tony finally popped the question Thursday night and my DD Amanda is engaged! So happy for them!


Wonderful news for Tony and Amanda.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Oneapril- I began to think everyone had forgotten me, hadn't heard from anyone. An update, most all the bruises have faded, just small areas colored now. Amaging how many I had. Most times the pain is tolerable, however if I should move wrong, well it really gets me. Still have some pain medication to take if I really need it, although I try not to if at all possible. The mobility of my broken shoulder and arm is improving slowly, I need to continue to move it some so I don't end up with a frozen shoulder. I'm managing to do more each day around here. Going through papers of all kinds here in the office, shredding information and bagging the rest. Have an extra cane, use the crook end, through the bag handles and drag it to the door for someone to take it to the trash dumpster. I use the groceries store plastic bags doubled for my trash, enough weight for me to handle. At the end of the day it is nice to see those bags collecting at the door, at least a sign of accomplishment. There are several small projects started here in the apartment, when I tyre of one I can go to another. Have taken the time to do some thought planning for the rest of the year, over half over you know. I feel good when I can see some ideas planned out. Some things have been left way-to-long. Have tried to pick up my knitting, stash afghan, can only do a row or two at a time, but that's ok, 400 stitches per row. (doing lengthwise) Go to the doctors (2) on the 20th for their updates. That's all for now...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Hope all this work you're doing doesn't have an adverse effect on your shoulder. Don't overdo it. Glad that the pain has lessened somewhat.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> That sounds like a wonderful visit! And that room is huge! Hmm, sounds like Matthew had expensive taste this time!


He could have done worse so I am thankful for the selections he did make. Part of the expense was the variety of buttons I picked up. I saved money from teaching knitting to be able to do nice things. I will do the same on Monday when I go to a different craft store.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow. Caught up here and now back to last week, but first have to take Candy for a walk before it gets too hot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for your compliments. I do want to contact the doctor's office and see what the possibility of getting more of the "cages" if patients don't want them. Have no idea if they would even consider letting me have them.


oneapril said:


> That is a lovely cake, Gwen! If you didn't get my post at the end of last week, your artwork is awesome! You have so many talents! (Love the hair!) I can see a whole wall of your faces in the treatment center to bring joy and smiles to those walking the path you completed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did use the oven. I haven't had much luck with "baking" in the microwave. I tend to use the microwave more for heating up things or melting stuff like cheese, butter, etc.


budasha said:


> That cake sure looks good. I used to make a pineapple upside down cake in the microwave. It always turned out to be delicious. Did you bake yours in the oven?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Julie, your new "space" looks very comfortable. The Gwen Gansey is amazing! I really think it is a work of art! It would be wonderful if it could be presented "in person!" Although, I am with you regarding teleporting...I am sure I would end up in the wrong place - some deserted mountain top or somewhere!
> AND...Mr Tony finally popped the question Thursday night and my DD Amanda is engaged! So happy for them!


Hooooray that is good news April


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to your DD Amanda! Let us know when a date is set. Have you decided on a shawl pattern to make?



oneapril said:


> Julie, your new "space" looks very comfortable. The Gwen Gansey is amazing! I really think it is a work of art! It would be wonderful if it could be presented "in person!" Although, I am with you regarding teleporting...I am sure I would end up in the wrong place - some deserted mountain top or somewhere!
> AND...Mr Tony finally popped the question Thursday night and my DD Amanda is engaged! So happy for them!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Oneapril- I began to think everyone had forgotten me, hadn't heard from anyone. An update, most all the bruises have faded, just small areas colored now. Amaging how many I had. Most times the pain is tolerable, however if I should move wrong, well it really gets me. Still have some pain medication to take if I really need it, although I try not to if at all possible. The mobility of my broken shoulder and arm is improving slowly, I need to continue to move it some so I don't end up with a frozen shoulder. I'm managing to do more each day around here. Going through papers of all kinds here in the office, shredding information and bagging the rest. Have an extra cane, use the crook end, through the bag handles and drag it to the door for someone to take it to the trash dumpster. I use the groceries store plastic bags doubled for my trash, enough weight for me to handle. At the end of the day it is nice to see those bags collecting at the door, at least a sign of accomplishment. There are several small projects started here in the apartment, when I tyre of one I can go to another. Have taken the time to do some thought planning for the rest of the year, over half over you know. I feel good when I can see some ideas planned out. Some things have been left way-to-long. Have tried to pick up my knitting, stash afghan, can only do a row or two at a time, but that's ok, 400 stitches per row. (doing lengthwise) Go to the doctors (2) on the 20th for their updates. That's all for now...Sharon in Virginia Beach


So glad you are healing from the fall. I like the creativity you are using to get things done. Maybe a smaller knitting project would be better on your shoulder. Take care and enjoy the feeling of getting things done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Bruise is large but thank goodness, that's all it is.


You are lucky you werent hurt badly. I am glad it is only a bruise. Take care, and watch out for that bath mat!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I hope she is! I've already decided to put the winter quilt back onto her bed as I'm sure she's going to be frozen!


How do you explain to Gwen that your daughter was a lovely tanned colour when she came but is now a frozen blue colour :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You haven't been forgotten Sharon. Hadn't seen you posting so hadn't commented. That doesn't mean you have been absent from my prayers for healing though. Good to hear that the arm and shoulder are healing. Glad you've been able to stay busy and starting to be able to knit some again.



vabchnonnie said:


> Oneapril- I began to think everyone had forgotten me, hadn't heard from anyone. An update, most all the bruises have faded, just small areas colored now. Amaging how many I had. Most times the pain is tolerable, however if I should move wrong, well it really gets me. Still have some pain medication to take if I really need it, although I try not to if at all possible. The mobility of my broken shoulder and arm is improving slowly, I need to continue to move it some so I don't end up with a frozen shoulder. I'm managing to do more each day around here. Going through papers of all kinds here in the office, shredding information and bagging the rest. Have an extra cane, use the crook end, through the bag handles and drag it to the door for someone to take it to the trash dumpster. I use the groceries store plastic bags doubled for my trash, enough weight for me to handle. At the end of the day it is nice to see those bags collecting at the door, at least a sign of accomplishment. There are several small projects started here in the apartment, when I tyre of one I can go to another. Have taken the time to do some thought planning for the rest of the year, over half over you know. I feel good when I can see some ideas planned out. Some things have been left way-to-long. Have tried to pick up my knitting, stash afghan, can only do a row or two at a time, but that's ok, 400 stitches per row. (doing lengthwise) Go to the doctors (2) on the 20th for their updates. That's all for now...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The only time I touch aspartame is to put it on any hills, it kills them so what doe it do to people :sm06:


I use sugar mixed with borax for ants. Seems to work well enough.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorlenna I love your happy socks you posted last week!!


Thanks!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I imagine she will enjoy the cooler temps there. She has been sweltering in Spain. Hannah has commented several times how she is stunned seeing some people in Spain wearing long jeans and jackets in such heat. She says just sitting the sweat just drips off of her.


KateB said:


> I hope she is! I've already decided to put the winter quilt back onto her bed as I'm sure she's going to be frozen!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sharon, healing thoughts always coming your way! Don't over do and yay for progress!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did use the oven. I haven't had much luck with "baking" in the microwave. I tend to use the microwave more for heating up things or melting stuff like cheese, butter, etc.


Just had this discussion with my oldest as we were eating very large slices of cakes at the garden centre . My oven is playing up so no cake in a while an no way would I try and make one in a microwave . It has to be baked in an oven for me . I'm doing a Caren ( who I miss if you are reading along ) please come back soon Caren you do the coffee and cake pictures a lot better than me


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Time for me to get busy. DH has already done his morning at the flea market and has now gone to Michaels to see about having a memento of my dad's framed. It is the telegraph that he sent his mother the day after Pearl Harbor letting her know he was okay. Pretty cool to have it and am appy he wants to get it framed for us. When he gets home he is going to move our coffee table out to the deck so I can begin a project on it I want to do. Yep, another surprise to post when I finish. Oh, one last thing....one of the large tomatoes on the deck is starting to ripen; I am so excited! I love fresh tomatoes. Favorite breakfast is buttered toast with slices of fresh picked tomatoes....yum! Okay...I'm out of here. TTYL!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's not arguing about getting it out, he just didn't want to go to the Hospital after hours. He will go Monday if he can wait that long, he slept for about 2 hrs & seems a little better now, he's falling back to sleep & I better get there soon too, I didn't get much last night as he was over at the neighbors & didn't take his cell phone, I don't like to go to bed unless I know where he is, I'd hate to go to sleep & he's in the shop under something :sm16: he didn't come home til 2 am


My DH couldn't wait to get his out either. His was filled with sludge which didn't show up either. I hope your DH can get his removed very soon. The only thing my DH can't eat is salsa.

Wishing you well with getting it taken care of.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning.???? 
9:50pm and I am caught up and getting off here. Need to shower and dress and get ready to go.
SIL'S horse shoe tournament today. Though I don't play it is fun to catch up with friends and family. Greg and Gage and I are going together and going to spend some quality time????

Much love to you all.❤


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> How do you explain to Gwen that your daughter was a lovely tanned colour when she came but is now a frozen blue colour :sm23:


As long as Hannah returns healthy and happy Gwen will be happy.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Just love spaghetti
Karena


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, DH must be in agony. Hope you can get Doctor appt. this week. I hope he feels well enough to go to wedding.
Daralene, Austria, Florence, Venice, I am having fun enjoying your travels. Just a thought, as I don't know postage prices, but could you mail winter clothes home? I have an older friend from here who uses UPS and mails her clothes to her sister in WI so she only has to deal with carry on bag.
Tami, I'm in on ((()))).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> What I don't understand is why does Health Canada allow it in anything?


Someone must be paying off the right official????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are right! My DH and I were having a hard time being quiet about it!


darowil said:


> YEAH. And now you can talk about it with her. How exciting


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks oneapril! It is comfy, and I've had a major shuffle around of the furniture in the sittingroom too- just got to get on top of 'just too many possessions!'- I get sentimental, and I do find it hard to throw stuff out.
> 
> I am very much enjoying knitting the Gansey. I don't fancy the thought that one would be reassembled 'right' at the other end, where ever it was!
> 
> I am so glad you no longer have to keep secrets! Congratulations to Mr Tony, and your DD.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> You are right! My DH and I were having a hard time being quiet about it!


Now you can really enjoy the good news. Congratulations to you and DH and even more to the happy couple.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Take your time, Sharon, to let things heal. Housework will always wait!


vabchnonnie said:


> Oneapril- I began to think everyone had forgotten me, hadn't heard from anyone. An update, most all the bruises have faded, just small areas colored now. Amaging how many I had. Most times the pain is tolerable, however if I should move wrong, well it really gets me. Still have some pain medication to take if I really need it, although I try not to if at all possible. The mobility of my broken shoulder and arm is improving slowly, I need to continue to move it some so I don't end up with a frozen shoulder. I'm managing to do more each day around here. Going through papers of all kinds here in the office, shredding information and bagging the rest. Have an extra cane, use the crook end, through the bag handles and drag it to the door for someone to take it to the trash dumpster. I use the groceries store plastic bags doubled for my trash, enough weight for me to handle. At the end of the day it is nice to see those bags collecting at the door, at least a sign of accomplishment. There are several small projects started here in the apartment, when I tyre of one I can go to another. Have taken the time to do some thought planning for the rest of the year, over half over you know. I feel good when I can see some ideas planned out. Some things have been left way-to-long. Have tried to pick up my knitting, stash afghan, can only do a row or two at a time, but that's ok, 400 stitches per row. (doing lengthwise) Go to the doctors (2) on the 20th for their updates. That's all for now...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Liz!


budasha said:


> Wonderful news for Tony and Amanda.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Hooooray that is good news April


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen! I am on the search for a bolero style sweater...something just for her shoulders. I thought maybe it would be easier to wear than a shawl requiring pinning and arranging. What do you think??


Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to your DD Amanda! Let us know when a date is set. Have you decided on a shawl pattern to make?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice pics, Sonja...love the empty cake plate! A woman after my own heart! I love a good cake!


Swedenme said:


> Just had this discussion with my oldest as we were eating very large slices of cakes at the garden centre . My oven is playing up so no cake in a while an no way would I try and make one in a microwave . It has to be baked in an oven for me . I'm doing a Caren ( who I miss if you are reading along ) please come back soon Caren you do the coffee and cake pictures a lot better than me


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, congratulations to your daughter.
Betty and Jeanette, belated birthday wishes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen what a great keepsake and a slice of American history. So great he telegram was kept in the family.


Gweniepooh said:


> Time for me to get busy. DH has already done his morning at the flea market and has now gone to Michaels to see about having a memento of my dad's framed. It is the telegraph that he sent his mother the day after Pearl Harbor letting her know he was okay. Pretty cool to have it and am appy he wants to get it framed for us. When he gets home he is going to move our coffee table out to the deck so I can begin a project on it I want to do. Yep, another surprise to post when I finish. Oh, one last thing....one of the large tomatoes on the deck is starting to ripen; I am so excited! I love fresh tomatoes. Favorite breakfast is buttered toast with slices of fresh picked tomatoes....yum! Okay...I'm out of here. TTYL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

April, congratulations to your daughter on her engagement

Va Sharon, good to hear from you & that your arm is slowly improving.

Sonja, when it's hot here I tend to make no- bake things so I don't heat up the house. We were talking about the Saskatoons being ripe & I said I don't really need to pick any as I picked so many last year, it's unusual for there to be a good crop 2 years in a row, DH said he hasn't seen any pie lately???? After last night I don't think I will be cooking any for a while.

Gwen I would have thought living where you are that Hannah would be used to the heat, surprised that Spain is hotter.
I hope she has a great visit with Kate.
We only got 3/8" of rain last night but it's foggy this morning from the humidity & black clouds around look like there will be more.
DH isn't having pain this am but says he still feels crappy, hasn't moved from the couch. He says I should go to the wedding with DS & family & he will stay home. I guess I will see how he's feeling later.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, pacer!


pacer said:


> Now you can really enjoy the good news. Congratulations to you and DH and even more to the happy couple.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you! And birthday wishes from me, too!☆☆


sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, congratulations to your daughter.
> Betty and Jeanette, belated birthday wishes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Vabchnonnie, good to see your post. Glad you are recovering.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Bonnie. I hope your husband gets the help he needs to feel better!


Bonnie7591 said:


> April, congratulations to your daughter on her engagement
> 
> Va Sharon, good to hear from you & that your arm is slowly improving.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Karen's, welcome back, haven't seen a post from you in awhile.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I'm glad you, Gage and Greg can spend some quality time together.
Sonja, I do love your humor.
Maya and I had 45 minute walk, housework done. Looking forward to water jogging later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. I hope your husband gets the help he needs to feel better!


I hope your husband gets the help he needs too Bonnie and if it is surgery he needs hope he makes a swift recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is what I've been messing about with yesterday and today . Someone posted a picture and was asking for the pattern and I thought they were really pretty so decided to see if I could make my own version and this is what I came up with


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja they are just adorable! So dear!


Swedenme said:


> Here is what I've been messing about with yesterday and today . Someone posted a picture and was asking for the pattern and I thought they were really pretty so decided to see if I could make my own version and this is what I came up with


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja they are just adorable! So dear!


Thank you April think I will use this pattern as my go to bootie pattern if I remember how I made them ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what I've been messing about with yesterday and today . Someone posted a picture and was asking for the pattern and I thought they were really pretty so decided to see if I could make my own version and this is what I came up with


They are stunning.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> So glad you are healing from the fall. I like the creativity you are using to get things done. Maybe a smaller knitting project would be better on your shoulder. Take care and enjoy the feeling of getting things done.


From me too. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I am not even going to pretend to be up to date with current happenings at the Tea Party, but I was beginning to feel that if I did not dive in pretty soon, I would be lost beyond recall. We had a good holiday in France, despite indifferent weather in the first week. Since we got back, my feet hardly seem to have touched the ground. The youngest daughter has been ill for well over two months now - diagnosis still outstanding, but she is suffering from dizziness and nausea - so we have been picking the children up after school and taking them to various activities, as well as trying to ensure that they (and their dad) get a proper evening meal at least some nights.

I think on average, I go to London about once every two years (even though it is a mere 50 minute train journey from the nearest big station). In the last week, I went twice, on Sunday for a family outing -13 of us in total - to London zoo, then again on Tuesday, with 3 friends, to meet up with another friend who recently moved away from our area and is much missed. We went to the Victoria & Allbert museum, specifically to an exhibition of underwear through the ages, but then for a wander through some of the other galleries.

I might be settling back into my routine by now, were it not for the fact that tomorrow is Bill's 70th birthday and we have a party planned. We are hoping the weather will be fine and we can have a barbecue in the garden - otherwise, 30+ friends and family will have to cram into the house. Once that is over, I will try to be back in touch.

Meanwhile, I am going to try to post one or two holiday snaps.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've got that right Pacer! This past week I have really been missing her a lot. We haven't had a chance to skype . Today she is suppose to be on a tour to Granada.



pacer said:


> As long as Hannah returns healthy and happy Gwen will be happy.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am not even going to pretend to be up to date with current happenings at the Tea Party, but I was beginning to feel that if I did not dive in pretty soon, I would be lost beyond recall. We had a good holiday in France, despite indifferent weather in the first week. Since we got back, my feet hardly seem to have touched the ground. The youngest daughter has been ill for well over two months now - diagnosis still outstanding, but she is suffering from dizziness and nausea - so we have been picking the children up after school and taking them to various activities, as well as trying to ensure that they (and their dad) get a proper evening meal at least some nights.
> 
> I think on average, I go to London about once every two years (even though it is a mere 50 minute train journey from the nearest big station). In the last week, I went twice, on Sunday for a family outing -13 of us in total - to London zoo, then again on Tuesday, with 3 friends, to meet up with another friend who recently moved away from our area and is much missed. We went to the Victoria & Allbert museum, specifically to an exhibition of underwear through the ages, but then for a wander through some of the other galleries.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a nice holiday, Kathleen. So sorry your daughter has been ill. Prayers for the Dr's to determine cause and cure, soon! Happy birthday, Bill!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> My DH couldn't wait to get his out either. His was filled with sludge which didn't show up either. I hope your DH can get his removed very soon. The only thing my DH can't eat is salsa.
> 
> Wishing you well with getting it taken care of.


When mine was removed in the late '70s, surgeon told me that I would find a number of foods that I couldn't eat any more; I'm still waiting to find one that causes me problems . . . . still haven't found any!!

Wishing everyone cooler/warmer temps as needed. The breeze has really picked up here and the temps and humidity have dropped into comfort zone.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

When is Hannah's adventure to Scotland, Gwen?


Gweniepooh said:


> You've got that right Pacer! This past week I have really been missing her a lot. We haven't had a chance to skype . Today she is suppose to be on a tour to Granada.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess it would depend on what her dress will be like. Does she already have one? I must have misunderstood your original post from awhile back. I thought you were looking to make a wedding shawl for yourself to wear.


oneapril said:


> Thank you, Gwen! I am on the search for a bolero style sweater...something just for her shoulders. I thought maybe it would be easier to wear than a shawl requiring pinning and arranging. What do you think??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also have all the letters that my mom wrote to her sister right after the war when mom and my DB and DS joined my dad and they lived in Japan for a few years. Love reading them. Would love to get them all bound in a book for posterity.



oneapril said:


> Gwen what a great keepsake and a slice of American history. So great he telegram was kept in the family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I too was surprised that the heat in Spain was so much for Hannah but even though the temps are much like here the sun hits more directly and according to her seems more intense. I know it doesn't get dark there until around 10 pm.


Bonnie7591 said:


> April, congratulations to your daughter on her engagement
> 
> Va Sharon, good to hear from you & that your arm is slowly improving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are just darling!


Swedenme said:


> Here is what I've been messing about with yesterday and today . Someone posted a picture and was asking for the pattern and I thought they were really pretty so decided to see if I could make my own version and this is what I came up with


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to see you back Kathleenedoris. Your travels sound wonderful and very busy. Hope your DD will be well soon. Dizziness and nausea constantly is debilitating for sure. Any chance that it could be vertigo? We were discussing vertigo on the last KTP. I hope a diagnosis will be made soon and that she can get some relief. Happy early birthday to Bill. Hope the weather will be nice so that the party can be held outdoors for you. If no, I'm sure it will still be nice and enjoyed by all.



Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am not even going to pretend to be up to date with current happenings at the Tea Party, but I was beginning to feel that if I did not dive in pretty soon, I would be lost beyond recall. We had a good holiday in France, despite indifferent weather in the first week. Since we got back, my feet hardly seem to have touched the ground. The youngest daughter has been ill for well over two months now - diagnosis still outstanding, but she is suffering from dizziness and nausea - so we have been picking the children up after school and taking them to various activities, as well as trying to ensure that they (and their dad) get a proper evening meal at least some nights.
> 
> I think on average, I go to London about once every two years (even though it is a mere 50 minute train journey from the nearest big station). In the last week, I went twice, on Sunday for a family outing -13 of us in total - to London zoo, then again on Tuesday, with 3 friends, to meet up with another friend who recently moved away from our area and is much missed. We went to the Victoria & Allbert museum, specifically to an exhibition of underwear through the ages, but then for a wander through some of the other galleries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She goes to Scotland on the 14th of July if I remember correctly.


oneapril said:


> When is Hannah's adventure to Scotland, Gwen?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL. Going to check out the daily digest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is going to feel so much better after it is out and no worries about another attack. hope it happens soon. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He's not arguing about getting it out, he just didn't want to go to the Hospital after hours. He will go Monday if he can wait that long, he slept for about 2 hrs & seems a little better now, he's falling back to sleep & I better get there soon too, I didn't get much last night as he was over at the neighbors & didn't take his cell phone, I don't like to go to bed unless I know where he is, I'd hate to go to sleep & he's in the shop under something :sm16: he didn't come home til 2 am


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to look at this - "breakfast of champions". i think it would make a great christmas gift. --- sam

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55794220&media=BE160709&[email protected]&elink=1--BreakfastofChampions&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE160709&utm_content=1--BreakfastofChampions


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I guess it would depend on what her dress will be like. Does she already have one? I must have misunderstood your original post from awhile back. I thought you were looking to make a wedding shawl for yourself to wear.


No, I was probably not very clear. I thought I would make her a shrug sort of thing in lace to wear if it was cool. But, she has not set a date and does not have a dress, so I guess I should wait. I would love to make a shawl but never have and I am not sure my knitting skills are up to it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also have all the letters that my mom wrote to her sister right after the war when mom and my DB and DS joined my dad and they lived in Japan for a few years. Love reading them. Would love to get them all bound in a book for posterity.


What wonderful family treasures to have!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is very cute, Sam!


thewren said:


> you really need to look at this - "breakfast of champions". i think it would make a great christmas gift. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55794220&media=BE160709&[email protected].com&elink=1--BreakfastofChampions&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE160709&utm_content=1--BreakfastofChampions


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Finally caught up with the last couple of weeks KTP. Have been falling asleep in the evenings - a combination of age and a shortage of staff at work! 
Happy birthday and anniversary belatedly to those I missed,
So sad to read about little Erin 
Hope the trials work out for Sonya's son & that Julie gets good news about her op.
Forget what else I meant to post!?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't seen slate roofs in years - our parsonage in pennsylvania had a slate roof. i always thought if i built a house i would use slate on the roof. big enough hail though could break them i suppose. i think slate roofs have gone the same place as lightening rods. i've seen quite a few new homes using the steel interlocking "shingles" for roofs - they look very nice and are practically indestructible. i can't imagine what 120° feels like. --- sam



jheiens said:


> A couple of thoughts on 81brighteyes' post re roof repairs following hail storm: Metal roofing, as is used here in USA has ridges along the length of each sheet of metal. These ''channels'' guide the rain/snow down to the eaves/gutters. Works well for for melting snow but they can be badly damaged by fierce storms with large hailstones. When we were stationed in Yuma, AZ, which is down in the SW corner of Arizona and close to both northern Mexico and the California desert, construction workers usually worked from 3 AM to 12 noon in order to avoid the heat extremes of the desert. In the summertime, it was the only way to do it without killing themselves in that extreme heat--known to reach 120*F even moving into the fall of the year.
> 
> The other thought I had is that older roofing materials would be ripe for such damage, especially with high winds. Slate roofing would not be likely in our southwestern states because it would not be local and shipping would be prohibitive. Slate materials usually occur in the northern climates here. Adobe (sun-dried mud brick) might be used for roofing in some older homes constructed of the same material in her area.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to amanda and tony - have they set a date? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Julie, your new "space" looks very comfortable. The Gwen Gansey is amazing! I really think it is a work of art! It would be wonderful if it could be presented "in person!" Although, I am with you regarding teleporting...I am sure I would end up in the wrong place - some deserted mountain top or somewhere!
> AND...Mr Tony finally popped the question Thursday night and my DD Amanda is engaged! So happy for them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> Finally caught up with the last couple of weeks KTP. Have been falling asleep in the evenings - a combination of age and a shortage of staff at work!
> Happy birthday and anniversary belatedly to those I missed,
> So sad to read about little Erin
> Hope the trials work out for Sonya's son & that Julie gets good news about her op.
> Forget what else I meant to post!?!


Thank you, so much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you sharon - still sending you tons of healing energy to wrap around your shoulder and help it to heal quickly. one could say "and this too shall pass" but it sure seems to take its time doesn't it? it's good that you are doing as much as you can and resting when you need to. sounds as thought you are getting some important work done and getting caught up on some jobs that have needed done. just remember - we are here for you 24/7 - we have your back. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Oneapril- I began to think everyone had forgotten me, hadn't heard from anyone. An update, most all the bruises have faded, just small areas colored now. Amaging how many I had. Most times the pain is tolerable, however if I should move wrong, well it really gets me. Still have some pain medication to take if I really need it, although I try not to if at all possible. The mobility of my broken shoulder and arm is improving slowly, I need to continue to move it some so I don't end up with a frozen shoulder. I'm managing to do more each day around here. Going through papers of all kinds here in the office, shredding information and bagging the rest. Have an extra cane, use the crook end, through the bag handles and drag it to the door for someone to take it to the trash dumpster. I use the groceries store plastic bags doubled for my trash, enough weight for me to handle. At the end of the day it is nice to see those bags collecting at the door, at least a sign of accomplishment. There are several small projects started here in the apartment, when I tyre of one I can go to another. Have taken the time to do some thought planning for the rest of the year, over half over you know. I feel good when I can see some ideas planned out. Some things have been left way-to-long. Have tried to pick up my knitting, stash afghan, can only do a row or two at a time, but that's ok, 400 stitches per row. (doing lengthwise) Go to the doctors (2) on the 20th for their updates. That's all for now...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - that looked yummy - our garden centers don't serve goodies like that - mores the pity. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just had this discussion with my oldest as we were eating very large slices of cakes at the garden centre . My oven is playing up so no cake in a while an no way would I try and make one in a microwave . It has to be baked in an oven for me . I'm doing a Caren ( who I miss if you are reading along ) please come back soon Caren you do the coffee and cake pictures a lot better than me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of my favorites also karena. --- sam



Karena said:


> Just love spaghetti
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or sleeping with them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone must be paying off the right official????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would depend on the style of gown she is wearing. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you, Gwen! I am on the search for a bolero style sweater...something just for her shoulders. I thought maybe it would be easier to wear than a shawl requiring pinning and arranging. What do you think??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending your husband tons of healing energy - and lots of sympathy - i know exactly how he is feeling. he is wise to rest and just take it easy. hopefully no flareups this weekend. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> April, congratulations to your daughter on her engagement
> 
> Va Sharon, good to hear from you & that your arm is slowly improving.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful sonja - what kind of yarn did you use for the top? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is what I've been messing about with yesterday and today . Someone posted a picture and was asking for the pattern and I thought they were really pretty so decided to see if I could make my own version and this is what I came up with


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you kathleendoris - it sounds as though you have been busy and continue to be so. we'll be looking for your return soon. from northwest ohio - happy 70th birthday to bill - i hope the day is perfect for him and all your guests. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am not even going to pretend to be up to date with current happenings at the Tea Party, but I was beginning to feel that if I did not dive in pretty soon, I would be lost beyond recall. We had a good holiday in France, despite indifferent weather in the first week. Since we got back, my feet hardly seem to have touched the ground. The youngest daughter has been ill for well over two months now - diagnosis still outstanding, but she is suffering from dizziness and nausea - so we have been picking the children up after school and taking them to various activities, as well as trying to ensure that they (and their dad) get a proper evening meal at least some nights.
> 
> I think on average, I go to London about once every two years (even though it is a mere 50 minute train journey from the nearest big station). In the last week, I went twice, on Sunday for a family outing -13 of us in total - to London zoo, then again on Tuesday, with 3 friends, to meet up with another friend who recently moved away from our area and is much missed. We went to the Victoria & Allbert museum, specifically to an exhibition of underwear through the ages, but then for a wander through some of the other galleries.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too. --- sam



jheiens said:


> When mine was removed in the late '70s, surgeon told me that I would find a number of foods that I couldn't eat any more; I'm still waiting to find one that causes me problems . . . . still haven't found any!!
> 
> Wishing everyone cooler/warmer temps as needed. The breeze has really picked up here and the temps and humidity have dropped into comfort zone.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you alibee - it is hard to keep up and with it being summer and folks spending more time outside makes it doubly hard to keep up. how has your summer been? have you been knitting? --- sam



alibee said:


> Finally caught up with the last couple of weeks KTP. Have been falling asleep in the evenings - a combination of age and a shortage of staff at work!
> Happy birthday and anniversary belatedly to those I missed,
> So sad to read about little Erin
> Hope the trials work out for Sonya's son & that Julie gets good news about her op.
> Forget what else I meant to post!?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - a whole page of me - where is everyone? --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> :sm11: And Sam I agree with Gwen, I like having the recipes throughout the week also.


I like the recipes scattered throughout the week also.[/quote]

Hello Stella! We've missed you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I would use fresh pineapple, not the canned stuff. He can eat it occasionally. I use Stevia as it's the only one I tolerate. The "sugar" doesn't have to be brown.
> 
> I won't touch aspartame!


That's good. I can get away with a piece of pie made with whatever but I know I've had it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He had an U/S last week, I'm notsure if a MRI or CT would show the " sand", I'm sure his Dad had that as his GB ruptured without any stones being seen. DH goes once/yr (just to stay on his patient list if somethng serious comes up) to see a Dr in Edmonton who is a friend & practiced here for 10 yrs, on Monday I will call & get an appointment with him as he will push to get something done & has more connections to get things done quickly that the young Dr in town here. DH just wants it out now


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> They are stunning.


Thank you Mary . Glad you and Mathew had a great visit with machriste 
Look forward to seeing pictures and of all the projects you have finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am not even going to pretend to be up to date with current happenings at the Tea Party, but I was beginning to feel that if I did not dive in pretty soon, I would be lost beyond recall. We had a good holiday in France, despite indifferent weather in the first week. Since we got back, my feet hardly seem to have touched the ground. The youngest daughter has been ill for well over two months now - diagnosis still outstanding, but she is suffering from dizziness and nausea - so we have been picking the children up after school and taking them to various activities, as well as trying to ensure that they (and their dad) get a proper evening meal at least some nights.
> 
> I think on average, I go to London about once every two years (even though it is a mere 50 minute train journey from the nearest big station). In the last week, I went twice, on Sunday for a family outing -13 of us in total - to London zoo, then again on Tuesday, with 3 friends, to meet up with another friend who recently moved away from our area and is much missed. We went to the Victoria & Allbert museum, specifically to an exhibition of underwear through the ages, but then for a wander through some of the other galleries.
> 
> ...


 Hello Chris I was beginning to think that the French customs had blocked you from getting back in the country ????
Sorry to hear about your daughter hope the doctors can find the problem and help her get better soon 
Beautiful picture look forward to seeing more and a happy birthday to your husband


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I too was surprised that the heat in Spain was so much for Hannah but even though the temps are much like here the sun hits more directly and according to her seems more intense. I know it doesn't get dark there until around 10 pm.


That made me think Gwen . It doesn't get dark till after 10 here too so when does it get dark where you live . I thought with it being the summer months maybe roughly the same time ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are just darling!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alibee said:


> Finally caught up with the last couple of weeks KTP. Have been falling asleep in the evenings - a combination of age and a shortage of staff at work!
> Happy birthday and anniversary belatedly to those I missed,
> So sad to read about little Erin
> Hope the trials work out for Sonya's son & that Julie gets good news about her op.
> Forget what else I meant to post!?!


Thank you alibee . The heat round here has been messing with his breathing making him cough a lot more , he gets his chemo on Monday which is going to knock him back but they are also going to give him a blood transfusion later in the week which should give him a boost and help him hopefully with the traveling


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> ooh - that looked yummy - our garden centers don't serve goodies like that - mores the pity. --- sam


It was and they do gluten free so it was a treat for son too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful sonja - what kind of yarn did you use for the top? --- sam


Thank you Sam . It's a special kind of lace you can knit with, each hole is used with each stitch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 9 July '16 Saturday

I didn't go to the ball game - I feel bad - I just didn't feel like it. The more I stay in the harder it is to leave. I keep telling myself I need to be getting out more and here I sit.

Blanco is asleep on the living room floor - patchwork kitty is in the closet in a nest of clothes pulled off their hanger (which I keep think I need to clean up) - snow white kitty reposing on my bed. I think also there is one of elsa kitty's babies somewhere in here - they like to sleep under the couch for some reason.

I think the following recipe would make a nice midafternoon snack or a light lunch - it just sounded good.

Veggie Lover's Flatbread BY EMILY

YIELD: 1 FLATBREAD

INGREDIENTS:

½ teaspoon olive oil
1/3 cup diced broccoli florets
2 tablespoons shredded carrots
1 tablespoon shredded zucchini
1 tablespoon shredded summer squash
Salt and pepper, to taste
1 garlic clove, minced
2 diced grape tomatoes
1 Flatout Light Original Flatbread
2 wedges of The Laughing Cow Creamy Swiss Garlic & Herb cheese, softened to room temperature
1 oz 2% shredded Mozzarella cheese
1 teaspoon grated Parmesan cheese

DIRECTIONS:

1. Pre-heat the oven to 350.

2. Pour oil into a small skillet and bring to medium heat.

3. Add the broccoli, carrots, zucchini and summer squash and cook, stirring occasionally, for a few minutes until the broccoli is tender.

4. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and add the garlic.

5. Stir together and cook for another 30 seconds to a minute until garlic is fragrant.

6. Remove from heat and transfer the vegetables to a side dish.

7. Stir together with the diced tomatoes and set aside.

8. Place the flatbread directly onto the middle rack of the oven and bake for about 4 minutes until it stands firm when lifted.

9. Remove from the oven and spread with the cheese wedges, leaving a bit of space around the edge for the crust.

10. Sprinkle the mixed veggies evenly across the top of the flatbread and top with the shredded Mozzarella and grated Parmesan.

11. Return the flatbread to the middle rack of the oven and bake for another 4-5 minutes until the cheeses are melted and the edges are browned. Slice and serve immediately.

WEIGHT WATCHERS SMARTPOINTS: 8 per flatbread (SP calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

WEIGHT WATCHERS POINTS PLUS: 7 per flatbread (PP calculated using a Weight Watchers brand PointsPlus calculator and the nutrition information below)

NUTRITION INFORMATION: 298 calories, 24 g carbs, 4 g sugars, 12 g fat, 5 g saturated fat, 23 g protein, 10 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com)

http://www.emilybites.com/2016/07/veggie-lovers-flatbread.html

You could use the following recipe for the flat bread and use the above recipe for the topping. I gather these flat bread rounds could be made any size.

Gluten-Free Flatbread Rounds

Author: Shirley Braden
Recipe type: Quick Bread

These gluten-free flatbread rounds don't look all that impressive, but, boy, do they make a great grain-free bread option!

INGREDIENTS

½ cup mayonnaise (I used Duke's, but any mayo *should* work)
1 cup full-fat coconut milk
2 cups almond flour
1½ tsp baking powder
¼ tsp sea salt

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 400F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

2. In large bowl, whisk together mayo and milk. Whisk in additional ingredients until mixed well. Let batter sit a minute or so to thicken.

3. Spoon batter onto baking sheet into rounds, leaving about 2 inches between rounds. (The batter will spread some while you're spooning it and also while it's baking.) I was able to fit six rounds on each baking sheet.

4. Bake about 10 to 12 minutes. They'll look done on top, but you can test for doneness with a toothpick if you wish. Let cool on baking sheets a few minutes.

5. Makes one dozen rounds about 4½ inches in diameter, or more rounds if you are using them as a 'biscuit" versus a sandwich roll and make them smaller in diameter.

6. Store in refrigerator, recycling the parchment paper (cut into individual pieces) to separate them in their storage container or placing wax paper between the rounds to keep them from sticking together.

NOTES: (1) At first I thought I might be able to cut back on the mayonnaise in this recipe, but the mayonnaise really keeps these rounds in great shape and tasty even after several days in the fridge. (2) I scooped and then leveled off my almond flour in the measuring cup when measuring. You don't want your almond flour packed into the cup for this recipe. (3) I have not tried making these using another dairy-free milk. I highly recommend full-fat coconut milk in them because of the "body" it gives the recipe, but another dairy-free milk option might work just fine.

http://glutenfreeeasily.com/gluten-free-flatbread-rounds/

Sticky Ginger Soy Glazed Chicken

Total time: 1 hour
Total Cost: $8.08
Cost Per Serving: $1.01 per thigh
Serves: 8 pieces

Ingredients

MARINADE

¼ cup brown sugar $0.16
3 Tbsp soy sauce $0.26
2 cloves garlic $0.16
1 Tbsp fresh ginger, grated $0.05
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04

CHICKEN

8 boneless, skinless chicken thighs (about 1.75 lbs.) $7.10
½ Tbsp cooking oil $0.02

GARNISHES (optional)

2 green onions $0.17
1 tsp sesame seeds $0.07

Instructions

1. Mince the garlic and grate the ginger using a fine holed cheese grater or box grater.

2. In a small bowl stir together the brown sugar, soy sauce, garlic, ginger, some freshly cracked pepper (about 15 cranks of a pepper mill), and cooking oil.

3. Place the chicken thighs in a shallow dish or a gallon size zip lock bag. Pour the marinade over the chicken and turn to coat. Cover the chicken and marinate for at least 30 minutes or up to a day (refrigerated).

4. When ready to cook the chicken, heat a large skillet over medium flame. Once hot, add ½ Tbsp cooking oil and swirl to coat the bottom of the skillet.

5. Add half of the chicken pieces and let cook until well browned on each side and cooked through. Remove the cooked chicken to a clean plate, then repeat with the second batch.

6. Once all the chicken has been removed from the skillet, pour the leftover marinade into the skillet and allow it to come up to a boil.

7. Whisk the marinade as it boils to dissolve any browned bits from the skillet. Let it continue to boil until it reduces to a thick glaze*.

8. Turn the heat off, add the cooked chicken back to the skillet, and dredge it in the thick glaze.

9. Garnish with sliced green onions and sesame seeds if desired.

Notes: *It is safe to cook used marinades as long as they come to a full boil, according to the FDA food safety guidelines. This thoroughly cooks the marinade, just like the raw chicken that was in it, to kill bacteria. The used marinade should be cooked immediately and should not be stored uncooked for later use. If concerned, double the marinade and use half for the chicken and reduce the other half in a small sauce pan before brushing it onto the chicken.

Pictured with jasmine rice and Cucumber Mango Salad.

www/budgetbutes/cp,

CUCUMBER MANGO SALAD

TOTAL TIME: 15 mins

Total Cost: $1.71
Cost Per Serving: $0.57
Serves: 3

INGREDIENTS

1 medium mango $0.99
1 medium cucumber $0.50
¼ cup rice vinegar $0.16
2 Tbsp white sugar $0.02
⅛ tsp salt $0.02
⅛ tsp red pepper flakes $0.02

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Wash the cucumber well to remove wax or other residues. For a decorative look, remove the peel in strips from end to end. Slice the cucumber.

2. Cut the mango into slices by first cutting off both rounded "cheeks." Score flesh of the mango into strips then use a spoon to separate the flesh from the skin. Cut the mango slices in half lengthwise so that they are more similar in size to the cucumber slices.

3. In a small bowl, prepare the dressing. Combine the rice vinegar, sugar, salt and red pepper flakes. Stir until the sugar is completely dissolved.

4. In a large bowl, combine the cucumber, mango and dressing. Stir well to coat. Either eat fresh or refrigerate until ready to eat. Stir well before serving to redistribute the dressing.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2011/02/cucumber-mango-salad/

Slow Cooker Peach Cobbler Recipe

POSTED BY SOMMER 
YIELD: 8-10 servings
PREP TIME: 15 minutes
COOK TIME: 6+ hours

Ingredients:

For the Peach Filling

3 pounds fresh or frozen peaches, sliced
3/4 cup Musselman's Apple Butter
1/4 cup bourbon
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt

For the Cobbler Top

1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
3/4 cup yellow cornmeal
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cup whole milk
1/2 cup melted unsalted butter (1 stick)

Directions:

1. Place the peaches, Musselman's Apple Butter, bourbon, sugar, and salt in a large 6 quart slow cooker. Stir to coat. Then spread them out evenly.

For the Cobbler Top:

1. In a large bowl, mix the flour, cornmeal, sugar, baking powder and salt.

2. Whisk in the milk.

3. Then whisk in the melted butter until smooth.

4,. Pour the batter over the peaches making sure it coats the entire surface.

Cooking the Cobbler:

1. Place a long piece of paper towel over the slow cooker and cover with the lid.

2. Pull the paper towel tight so it doesn't sag. (The paper towel absorbs the condensation so the top can crisp.)

3. Cook on high for 4-6 hours or on low for 7-9 hours.

4. Once the middle of the top has puffed up and is golden around the edges, the peach cobbler is ready to serve. Check the center with a toothpick to be sure it's baked through.

Serving:

1. Spoon the cobbler into bowls and top with fresh whipped cream or ice cream.

COOK'S NOTES: All slow cookers differ in temperature a little - Know thy crockpot. Cooking time may vary base on the make and model of your slow cooker. If you start with frozen peaches, expect the cobbler to take at least an hour longer. This recipe can also be made in the oven to reduce cook time. Prepare in a 5-6 quart baking dish. Bake at 350 degrees F for 30-45 minutes.

http://www.aspicyperspective.com/slow-cooker-peach-cobbler-recipe/2

Sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Aaa aargh! Twice now I've written a comment and lost it. Do want to say I had a very enjoyable evening with Mary and Matthew!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you use it with another yarn or do you wrap the ribbon around your needle and knit it. i would sure need a demonstration before i tried to knit with it. the booties are so cute - the lace top is like icing on the cake. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . It's a special kind of lace you can knit with, each hole is used with each stitch


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

machriste - sometimes i write my comment in a word document and then cut and paste into ktp. it's maddening when you post a comment and then something happens and it is suddenly gone and nowhere to be found. --- sam



machriste said:


> Aaa aargh! Twice now I've written a comment and lost it. Do want to say I had a very enjoyable evening with Mary and Matthew!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what I've been messing about with yesterday and today . Someone posted a picture and was asking for the pattern and I thought they were really pretty so decided to see if I could make my own version and this is what I came up with


Wow!, so cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, good to hear from you again.
Hope they find a diagnosis for your daughter quickly.
Happy birthday to your DH.
Lovely photo.



Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am not even going to pretend to be up to date with current happenings at the Tea Party, but I was beginning to feel that if I did not dive in pretty soon, I would be lost beyond recall. We had a good holiday in France, despite indifferent weather in the first week. Since we got back, my feet hardly seem to have touched the ground. The youngest daughter has been ill for well over two months now - diagnosis still outstanding, but she is suffering from dizziness and nausea - so we have been picking the children up after school and taking them to various activities, as well as trying to ensure that they (and their dad) get a proper evening meal at least some nights.
> 
> I think on average, I go to London about once every two years (even though it is a mere 50 minute train journey from the nearest big station). In the last week, I went twice, on Sunday for a family outing -13 of us in total - to London zoo, then again on Tuesday, with 3 friends, to meet up with another friend who recently moved away from our area and is much missed. We went to the Victoria & Allbert museum, specifically to an exhibition of underwear through the ages, but then for a wander through some of the other galleries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here I have never seen a slate roof, I don't think all the freezing temperatures in winter would be good for them.
Most houses have asphalt shingles but in more recent years we see more metal roofs, I think because it now comes in colors that would match siding instead of just silver as it used to.

Sonja, it makes quite a difference in the length of the days how far north you are. Here it's light until 10:30-11 at night at the end of June & starts getting light again at about 3:30, even in the southern part of our province there is considerable difference. My DH get a book with his hunting lisence telling him when sunrise & sunset is in the different parts of the province as you can't hunt before or after. My relatives from Ontario were amazed how late it gets dark here in summer, I love it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> do you use it with another yarn or do you wrap the ribbon around your needle and knit it. i would sure need a demonstration before i tried to knit with it. the booties are so cute - the lace top is like icing on the cake. --- sam


You use it with other yarn . You put your needle through the stitch as if to knit , then through the first hole in the lace and finish the stitch slipping the lace off with the stitch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow!, so cute


Thank you bonnie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She goes to Scotland on the 14th of July if I remember correctly.


You do!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would really have to practice that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You use it with other yarn . You put your needle through the stitch as if to knit , then through the first hole in the lace and finish the stitch slipping the lace off with the stitch


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't seen slate roofs in years - our parsonage in pennsylvania had a slate roof. i always thought if i built a house i would use slate on the roof. big enough hail though could break them i suppose. i think slate roofs have gone the same place as lightening rods. i've seen quite a few new homes using the steel interlocking "shingles" for roofs - they look very nice and are practically indestructible. i can't imagine what 120° feels like. --- sam


Most of our older houses over here have slate roofs including ours which was built in the 1930s. More modern houses seem to have tiles, not sure what they are made from - some kind of terracotta? The house across from us has had a new roof put on and they look to have used a kind of false slate, almost looks as though it's made from heavy material?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here I have never seen a slate roof, I don't think all the freezing temperatures in winter would be good for them.
> Most houses have asphalt shingles but in more recent years we see more metal roofs, I think because it now comes in colors that would match siding instead of just silver as it used to.
> 
> Sonja, it makes quite a difference in the length of the days how far north you are. Here it's light until 10:30-11 at night at the end of June & starts getting light again at about 3:30, even in the southern part of our province there is considerable difference. My DH get a book with his hunting lisence telling him when sunrise & sunset is in the different parts of the province as you can't hunt before or after. My relatives from Ontario were amazed how late it gets dark here in summer, I love it.


Most houses here have a slate roof

Yes I know that Bonnie I think I was thinking America was on line with us which was a stupid thought as it's such a big country and I think I'm more in line with you Bonnie , and now I have my brain in gear I realise that Gwen is further south . I'm like you Bonnie I love the light nights and the lovely light early mornings 
Where I lived in Sweden it barely got dark at all in the summer months , it was an eerie kind of dusk with a couple of hours of semidarkness , made up for it in the winter months though


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Sam I've been knitting a sweater for my grandson. Hopefully it will fit him come autumn. Stated to sew it up today and discovered I'd stitched one sleeving inside out. It's taken me over an hour to unlock it, her!


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Love the light evenings,its just a pity the weather hasn't let us sit out and enjoy them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like something i would do ailbee - would you show us a picture when it is finished please. we love pictures - especially of finished work we have done. i need to knit my grandson a sweater for this winter also - i have the pattern - now for the yarn. --- sam



alibee said:


> Sam I've been knitting a sweater for my grandson. Hopefully it will fit him come autumn. Stated to sew it up today and discovered I'd stitched one sleeving inside out. It's taken me over an hour to unlock it, her!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just be aware (as I'm sure you already are!) that there is a ton of sugar in pineapple. What would you use for the brown sugar? Diabetic or not, I can not do artificial sugars. Heart races. Same with DD. And my aunt went to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack. After all tests came back with no heart problems, finally the ER Dr. asked if she had had anything with artificial sweeteners in it. She had had a diet soda. Dad and Mom drank diet pop for years, and Mom bought sugar free everything.


I use coconut sugar nearly always, it doesn't affect the blood sugar like normal sugars. I can't use any of the artificial sugars either.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So good to hear from you, Caren.

We've missed you bunches. Are you still in the States or back in UK? Will you and/or Jamie be at KAP? Hope so because we are all looking forward to seeing and visiting with you again.

Take care. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Gwen! I am on the search for a bolero style sweater...something just for her shoulders. I thought maybe it would be easier to wear than a shawl requiring pinning and arranging. What do you think??


Oh, White Lies Designs just posted a really pretty bolero on facebook--here's the link: http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lpullovers/cherrybomb.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is dark definitely by 9 p.m.; sunset is usually a bit after 8. I've skyped with DD when it is around 10 pm there and it has been as bright as mid afternoon outside.


Swedenme said:


> That made me think Gwen . It doesn't get dark till after 10 here too so when does it get dark where you live . I thought with it being the summer months maybe roughly the same time ?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd love that much daylight in summer but would have to go south before winter--I'd never make it with so much darkness & cold!

I have been sewing today--we went to the thrift store and didn't find anything, so went to the mall and walked around. I found a skirt for $5, which was good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that sounds like something I would do! How frustrating. At least you discovered it before you finished the entire sweater!


alibee said:


> Sam I've been knitting a sweater for my grandson. Hopefully it will fit him come autumn. Stated to sew it up today and discovered I'd stitched one sleeving inside out. It's taken me over an hour to unlock it, her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey NanaCaren! Good to see you posting. Have missed hearing from you.


NanaCaren said:


> I use coconut sugar nearly always, it doesn't affect the blood sugar like normal sugars. I can't use any of the artificial sugars either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is darling. Unfortunetly not quite big enough for me and doubt any of the DDs would wear it.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, White Lies Designs just posted a really pretty bolero on facebook--here's the link: http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lpullovers/cherrybomb.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, congratulations to your daughter.
> Betty and Jeanette, belated birthday wishes.


Thank you. We're still celebrating through the weekend with DH's birthday being yesterday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you! And birthday wishes from me, too!☆☆


Thank you very much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the additional recipes. It's been easier for me to pick out the ones I want to try when they are spread out during the week. Probably more work for you, but I sure do appreciate it.

Congratulations on the newly engaged...exciting times ahead.

Swendenme - I love the booties; would love to be a test knitter if you need one. I'll have to look for some of that lace--not sure that I've seen in in our LYS. I sure do plan to visit a garden center when I get over there the next time.

NanaCaren - so glad to see you. How are things going with you?

Mary/Matthew/Machriste - so glad you got to meet up at the yarn shop. Shopping together is always fun.

We just returned from a birthday party for a 1 year old. Lots of babies and children around and got to see some old friends who we haven't seen for quite awhile. Very nice time and very good "party food". Things that I don't normally make at home such as buffalo chicken dip, macaroni and cheese, cole slaw, pulled pork sandwiches and brownnies.

We took the 1967 Chevy convertible since it was such a nice day. We sure do get the looks in that car!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, how fun to ride in '67 Chevy convertible!
Nanacaren, happy to see your post. Welcome back.
Sonja, love the booties.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Ha! Have time for a quick "Hello to you all". I'm up-to-date so far for this week, missed the past two just busy, busy.
Helped a friend remove carpeting from 2 rooms - 1 still to go. They were pretty easy. Then we removed the carpet from 30 steps going from the basement to the 2nd floor. Oh dear me I'm positive the carpet installers were paid by the staple - Now to wait for the hardwood installers. House should look lovely when it's finished. Since I renovated my home 2 1/2 years ago I've had several neighbors and friends asking for my advice and help.. Sometimes think I should've been an Interior Designer and not an Accountant.

Everything seems to be fine with my heart, just a couple of little problems and have been given new medication for that. My knee problems I've been doing exercisess in the pool and this now feels better.
Oh dear this getting old is quite a challenge, but seems I'm like the little Pink Bunny that is used to advertise some kind of batteries. I just keep going and going, lol!

Had to go to emergency Wednesday night as I had a broken blood vessel, this is now one huge bruise at the back of my knee. Goodness what a sight I look.

This morning I woke to this mess on my deck.... Oh dear!!!! All cleared now, washed everything down and will now sell or try to sell the outdoor set as there's no way I can sit outside without mosquito netting to protect myself. Besides I'm never at home lately or so my neighbors tell me. 

Sam thanks for the recipes, I haven't been cooking lately, being spoiled by my friend as he's trying to empty his freezer before his new appliances arrive on the 22 I think. So I'm enjoying being spoiled.

Can't see where to add a photo, so will post this then try to add the photo of my disaster from this morning.

Keep well everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you - have tons of questions - mainly - what's happening in your life - and - are you going to make it to the kap this year. -- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I use coconut sugar nearly always, it doesn't affect the blood sugar like normal sugars. I can't use any of the artificial sugars either.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely - are you going to make one for yourself sorlenna? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, White Lies Designs just posted a really pretty bolero on facebook--here's the link: http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lpullovers/cherrybomb.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Nana Caren☺☺☺

So we got to SIL'S at 10 30am. 
It was rainy windy and overcast. Also cold out. 
After the heat this week it was definately a change of pace. 

We got home about 730 ish. 

I am exhausted. I posted pics on face book from today. Might post some layer or tomorrow on here. Just a few as I posted 40 or so pictures.

It is 940 pm and I will be getting off here and hope to be in bed soon.

Greg Gage and I are off to Guelph to see our friends and their 2 wk old baby.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are the mosquitoes that bad in canada that you need mosquito netting? you could always set up a fan - they don't like moving air. i have a friend who put up four ceiling fans on his lower deck - no mosquitoes in sight when they are on. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Ha! Have time for a quick "Hello to you all". I'm up-to-date so far for this week, missed the past two just busy, busy.
> Helped a friend remove carpeting from 2 rooms - 1 still to go. They were pretty easy. Then we removed the carpet from 30 steps going from the basement to the 2nd floor. Oh dear me I'm positive the carpet installers were paid by the staple - Now to wait for the hardwood installers. House should look lovely when it's finished. Since I renovated my home 2 1/2 years ago I've had several neighbors and friends asking for my advice and help.. Sometimes think I should've been an Interior Designer and not an Accountant.
> 
> Everything seems to be fine with my heart, just a couple of little problems and have been given new medication for that. My knee problems I've been doing exercisess in the pool and this now feels better.
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> are the mosquitoes that bad in canada that you need mosquito netting? you could always set up a fan - they don't like moving air. i have a friend who put up four ceiling fans on his lower deck - no mosquitoes in sight when they are on. --- sam


Only at dawn and in the evening do they bother me. I think they are also attracted to the cedar's. A fan, hmmmm never new this and I just bought one last week so I will try this in the morning if it isn't raining.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just think it would be so nice to have a deck to sit on. it is one thing i wish i had - maybe someday. i do have a chair out under the tree which is nice. i like to sit out there an dknit or read. now if the humidity will just give it up a little. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Only at dawn and in the evening do they bother me. I think they are also attracted to the cedar's. A fan, hmmmm never new this and I just bought one last week so I will try this in the morning if it isn't raining.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> A couple of thoughts on 81brighteyes' post re roof repairs following hail storm: Metal roofing, as is used here in USA has ridges along the length of each sheet of metal. These ''channels'' guide the rain/snow down to the eaves/gutters. Works well for for melting snow but they can be badly damaged by fierce storms with large hailstones. When we were stationed in Yuma, AZ, which is down in the SW corner of Arizona and close to both northern Mexico and the California desert, construction workers usually worked from 3 AM to 12 noon in order to avoid the heat extremes of the desert. In the summertime, it was the only way to do it without killing themselves in that extreme heat--known to reach 120*F even moving into the fall of the year.
> 
> The other thought I had is that older roofing materials would be ripe for such damage, especially with high winds. Slate roofing would not be likely in our southwestern states because it would not be local and shipping would be prohibitive. Slate materials usually occur in the northern climates here. Adobe (sun-dried mud brick) might be used for roofing in some older homes constructed of the same material in her area.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Also, some of us have a wooden base, with shingles made out of, well, I am not sure what! But they look like a 12x24" mat, maybe 1/8" thick, that has a black coating with gritty stuff on it. I know, what a convoluted discription! Sorry. Best I can to at 11:30 at night!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Oneapril- I began to think everyone had forgotten me, hadn't heard from anyone. An update, most all the bruises have faded, just small areas colored now. Amaging how many I had. Most times the pain is tolerable, however if I should move wrong, well it really gets me. Still have some pain medication to take if I really need it, although I try not to if at all possible. The mobility of my broken shoulder and arm is improving slowly, I need to continue to move it some so I don't end up with a frozen shoulder. I'm managing to do more each day around here. Going through papers of all kinds here in the office, shredding information and bagging the rest. Have an extra cane, use the crook end, through the bag handles and drag it to the door for someone to take it to the trash dumpster. I use the groceries store plastic bags doubled for my trash, enough weight for me to handle. At the end of the day it is nice to see those bags collecting at the door, at least a sign of accomplishment. There are several small projects started here in the apartment, when I tyre of one I can go to another. Have taken the time to do some thought planning for the rest of the year, over half over you know. I feel good when I can see some ideas planned out. Some things have been left way-to-long. Have tried to pick up my knitting, stash afghan, can only do a row or two at a time, but that's ok, 400 stitches per row. (doing lengthwise) Go to the doctors (2) on the 20th for their updates. That's all for now...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Sharon, you are not forgotten! You are in my prayers every day. I am pleased to see you have a little bit of improvement. I know it's frustrating not being able to do much. But you have found a creative way to accomplish small tasks. That's a positive thing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I use coconut sugar nearly always, it doesn't affect the blood sugar like normal sugars. I can't use any of the artificial sugars either.


Nice to see you Caren! Are you and Jamie able to come to KAP this year?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still trying to work through the summary, going back to look at pictures and such, I fell asleep at the computer last night before I could get very far. I may well again tonight, but I do have most everything ready to go, I got the mac and cheese with veggies all made and in foil to reheat over the fire, just need to seal a meal it once it cools completely, got the hamburger patties made and sealed, along with sealing all the rest of stuff seal a mealed to keep water from melting ice out of it. 
It was 104f today with 5-15% humidity, so not much humidity at all, so it didn't feel quite as hot, Carly thought it was in the 90's. lol 

Railyn, so sorry about all you and DH are going through right now, hugs and prayers. 

Sonjia, wonderful that son#3 passed all his exams, doing the happy dance with you, and praying that DS#3 has wonderful results with the treatments in London. 

Mel, wonderful that Greg and Gage are in counseling, I'm really hoping that Gage doesn't have PTSD, but if so, it's good that the counseling is starting now. '

Cathy, glad you are back home and doing well, may it continue. Dumb#@* Doctor, if it was working why not just leave it alone, I hope that the doctor doesn't have a leave of his senses again and that your mom continues to be more comfortable and less agitated. 

Joy, I need to go back and read about Susan and Ben in counseling, I guess it's just good that Ben is in counseling, but I only wish the best for Susan, Tim, and the rest of you. Hugs!

I think that about covers it for now, I'm going to take a cool shower and head to bed. I'll try to read a bunch tomorrow. 
Love and hugs to you all. 
Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Sam and I like the sound of that spaghetti pie.
> News about Erin is not good, she is still sedated so they do not know the extent of the damage caused by her brain bleed and they have had to take her off of the ecmo machine as they can't give her blood thinners any more because of the brain bleed. One lung has collapsed and they have stopped dialysis, although they have put two drains in which seem to be working. Basically they have told her parents that there is no more they can do and if she takes a turn for the worse they can no longer do any more to help her. A deadful situation for them and one in which I find it hard to know what to wish for. The poor wee lamb has gone through so much and is still not yet 5 weeks old.


Oh Kate, that's so very sad, I hope that the poor child doesn't suffer either way but really praying for a miracle fast. Her poor parents and the rest of the family also, so much to go through. Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I use coconut sugar nearly always, it doesn't affect the blood sugar like normal sugars. I can't use any of the artificial sugars either.


Hi, Caren good to hear from you. How's life treating you? Are you back in the UK yet?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love that much daylight in summer but would have to go south before winter--I'd never make it with so much darkness & cold!
> 
> I have been sewing today--we went to the thrift store and didn't find anything, so went to the mall and walked around. I found a skirt for $5, which was good.


Yes, in winter the darkness gets a bit much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Also, some of us have a wooden base, with shingles made out of, well, I am not sure what! But they look like a 12x24" mat, maybe 1/8" thick, that has a black coating with gritty stuff on it. I know, what a convoluted discription! Sorry. Best I can to at 11:30 at night!


That's asphalt shingles


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just had this discussion with my oldest as we were eating very large slices of cakes at the garden centre . My oven is playing up so no cake in a while an no way would I try and make one in a microwave . It has to be baked in an oven for me . I'm doing a Caren ( who I miss if you are reading along ) please come back soon Caren you do the coffee and cake pictures a lot better than me


Looks delicious Sonja!

Yes I agree.... Caron we miss you. Hope you are doing fine and just busy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Time for me to get busy. DH has already done his morning at the flea market and has now gone to Michaels to see about having a memento of my dad's framed. It is the telegraph that he sent his mother the day after Pearl Harbor letting her know he was okay. Pretty cool to have it and am appy he wants to get it framed for us. When he gets home he is going to move our coffee table out to the deck so I can begin a project on it I want to do. Yep, another surprise to post when I finish. Oh, one last thing....one of the large tomatoes on the deck is starting to ripen; I am so excited! I love fresh tomatoes. Favorite breakfast is buttered toast with slices of fresh picked tomatoes....yum! Okay...I'm out of here. TTYL!


Yay congratulations on the tomato! And how wonderful that you DD will soon be spending some time in Scotland with Kate. Very exciting. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Glad you had a nice holiday, Kathleen. So sorry your daughter has been ill. Prayers for the Dr's to determine cause and cure, soon! Happy birthday, Bill!


From me too...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, thanks for the additional recipes. It's been easier for me to pick out the ones I want to try when they are spread out during the week. Probably more work for you, but I sure do appreciate it.
> 
> Congratulations on the newly engaged...exciting times ahead.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeanette . I don't think they sell the lace in America but you can definitely buy it online I think it's called knit in lace . If you get some I'll pm you the pattern 
I would definitely look if you drove past in the Chevy ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, how fun to ride in '67 Chevy convertible!
> Nanacaren, happy to see your post. Welcome back.
> Sonja, love the booties.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alibee said:


> Sam I've been knitting a sweater for my grandson. Hopefully it will fit him come autumn. Stated to sew it up today and discovered I'd stitched one sleeving inside out. It's taken me over an hour to unlock it, her!


At least you only sewed one sleeve before you realised your mistake .hope you post a picture when finished


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . It's a special kind of lace you can knit with, each hole is used with each stitch


That is the same lace I have used when I do frilly coat hanger covers. Its very effective. Your booties are adorable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just had a quick look online about that lace Sonja uses with yarn.... it seems it is called eyelet lace. I think you would find it easy to get and its pretty cheap.

I can get it here in sewing shops but also even at markets sometimes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I just had a quick look online about that lace Sonja uses with yarn.... it seems it is called eyelet lace. I think you would find it easy to get and its pretty cheap.
> 
> I can get it here in sewing shops but also even at markets sometimes.


It's easy and cheap to get here too but I have heard KPers who live in America say they can't get it there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That is the same lace I have used when I do frilly coat hanger covers. Its very effective. Your booties are adorable.


I like the look of the baby coat hangers using the lace I think they would make a nice gift . Have you seen the carnation flowers you can make using it they are lovely


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I like the look of the baby coat hangers using the lace I think they would make a nice gift . Have you seen the carnation flowers you can make using it they are lovely


No I havent. I will see if I can google....

The coat hanger covers are very easy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's easy and cheap to get here too but I have heard KPers who live in America say they can't get it there


Maybe ebay for the US people.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> No I havent. I will see if I can google....
> 
> The coat hanger covers are very easy.


there is a pattern for it here on kp Cathy I'll go look and post it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've read all but not commented. 
Been out with DB today in the mountains. Beautiful scenery nice company good food and music. 
A few years ago our sister copied all the old singles from our teens and we played these all day. All from the 70s. Though I also love the 60s.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We finally have a result in our election. Same party in power so no change in Prime Minister.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> there is a pattern for it here on kp Cathy I'll go look and post it


Here is a link for the carnation Cathy 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341698-1.html 
If you scroll down you will see a picture of them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a link for the carnation Cathy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341698-1.html
> If you scroll down you will see a picture of them


Thanks Sonja. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If it is indeed eyelet lace then it is plentiful in the states. When I saw the picture of it my first take on it was that it was like eyelet lace. Perhap those that saw it isn't availablein America just don't sew and don't know about eyelet lace.


Swedenme said:


> It's easy and cheap to get here too but I have heard KPers who live in America say they can't get it there


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the link to the carnation pattern.


Swedenme said:


> Here is a link for the carnation Cathy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341698-1.html
> If you scroll down you will see a picture of them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If it is indeed eyelet lace then it is plentiful in the states. When I saw the picture of it my first take on it was that it was like eyelet lace. Perhap those that saw it isn't availablein America just don't sew and don't know about eyelet lace.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam. No date. I am getting the feeling it will be a while.


thewren said:


> congrats to amanda and tony - have they set a date? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Alice is growing like a weed. She's sleepy this morning. A face only a mother could love. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Alice is growing like a weed. She's sleepy this morning. A face only a mother could love. LOL


She does look adorable!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Julie! Good to be online when you are. I've missed you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning to you also OneApril! And to SugarSugar & Swedenme


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, it seems the kitties are subtlety moving into your place. You will wake up one morning in the yard and they will have taken over your house! (I think my cat has plans to edge me out, too, as soon as he figures out how to open a cat food can!)


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 9 July '16 Saturday
> 
> I didn't go to the ball game - I feel bad - I just didn't feel like it. The more I stay in the harder it is to leave. I keep telling myself I need to be getting out more and here I sit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Julie! Good to be online when you are. I've missed you!


Missed you too, want to skype?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RA has been silly the past few days and I haven't been able to knit. Only hurting in my index finger on right hand but can't bend that one finger. Been slathering on the diclofenac gel like crazy. Think I'll try knitting holding that one finger out straight instead of using it to hold the needle. Hmmmmm......might work. Funny how just one digit can affect what you can do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good.


Lurker 2 said:


> Missed you too, want to skype?!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Funny this topic came up as yesterday I watched a show about the last active slate mine in England, in Cumbria. They even give tours. The part of the country in which I live has many homes with slate. It lasts forever.
I love light summer mornings too, Sonja. I hate getting up when it is dark, as we must do during the winter months.


Swedenme said:


> Most houses here have a slate roof
> 
> Yes I know that Bonnie I think I was thinking America was on line with us which was a stupid thought as it's such a big country and I think I'm more in line with you Bonnie , and now I have my brain in gear I realise that Gwen is further south . I'm like you Bonnie I love the light nights and the lovely light early mornings
> Where I lived in Sweden it barely got dark at all in the summer months , it was an eerie kind of dusk with a couple of hours of semidarkness , made up for it in the winter months though


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, NanaCaren!


NanaCaren said:


> I use coconut sugar nearly always, it doesn't affect the blood sugar like normal sugars. I can't use any of the artificial sugars either.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks so much, Sorlenna! I never heard of that designer, but what lovely designs! Thanks.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, White Lies Designs just posted a really pretty bolero on facebook--here's the link: http://www.whiteliesdesigns.com/patterns/lpullovers/cherrybomb.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The early morning light was great on night duty. Seemed like the shift was coming to an end once the sky started getting lighter even if we had a few hours still to go. Whereas winter didn't see the shift ending.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Rookie! Glad you enjoyed your party and riding in a convertible is always fun!


RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, thanks for the additional recipes. It's been easier for me to pick out the ones I want to try when they are spread out during the week. Probably more work for you, but I sure do appreciate it.
> 
> Congratulations on the newly engaged...exciting times ahead.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Alice is growing like a weed. She's sleepy this morning. A face only a mother could love. LOL


Aaawww..... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to you also OneApril! And to SugarSugar & Swedenme


Good morning/evening ladies :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> That is the same lace I have used when I do frilly coat hanger covers. Its very effective. Your booties are adorable.


How do you make coathangers, Sugar?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> I've read all but not commented.
> Been out with DB today in the mountains. Beautiful scenery nice company good food and music.
> A few years ago our sister copied all the old singles from our teens and we played these all day. All from the 70s. Though I also love the 60s.


So glad you are having a good visit with your DB!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette . I don't think they sell the lace in America but you can definitely buy it online I think it's called knit in lace . If you get some I'll pm you the pattern
> I would definitely look if you drove past in the Chevy ????


Thanks, I'll take a look around for the lace. This might be something fun to try at KAP.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh, Gwen! Adorable!


Gweniepooh said:


> Alice is growing like a weed. She's sleepy this morning. A face only a mother could love. LOL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good morning/evening, all! My Amanda leaves tomorrow for a trip to Italy, Germany, Austria and Albania to visit college friends. She is going by herself, so this mom is pretty worried about it, but I have to let her go. Prayers will be appreciated!


Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to you also OneApril! And to SugarSugar & Swedenme


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope your gel works, Gwen. Prayers for you, too!


Gweniepooh said:


> RA has been silly the past few days and I haven't been able to knit. Only hurting in my index finger on right hand but can't bend that one finger. Been slathering on the diclofenac gel like crazy. Think I'll try knitting holding that one finger out straight instead of using it to hold the needle. Hmmmmm......might work. Funny how just one digit can affect what you can do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to you also OneApril! And to SugarSugar & Swedenme


Was going to say good morning but it's afternoon here so good afternoon everyone 
Alice is so cute Gwen I'm so glad you found each other 
Well as its so hot and stuffy here we are off for a run out to the coast hopefully cooler there


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Rookie! Glad you enjoyed your party and riding in a convertible is always fun!


Here's the most recent photo of the 1967 - now has the black top instead of the white one (car originally had white interior and top - but interior was first project and I talked DH into changing it to black - now the top matches. It looks so nice! A new paint job will be done this fall/winter. Except for not having A/C, it's a fun car.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good morning/evening, all! My Amanda leaves tomorrow for a trip to Italy, Germany, Austria and Albania to visit college friends. She is going by herself, so this mom is pretty worried about it, but I have to let her go. Prayers will be appreciated!


Saying prayers. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Rookie! Awesome car! Who wouldn't have fun in that!? Enjoy and thanks for sharing your pics!


RookieRetiree said:


> Saying prayers. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so understand! Sending up prayers for traveling mercy for her and comfort and peace for you. Isn't is wonderful our girls are getting such experiences. I know chatting with you about my DD traveling was so helpful and I do appreciate it.


oneapril said:


> Good morning/evening, all! My Amanda leaves tomorrow for a trip to Italy, Germany, Austria and Albania to visit college friends. She is going by herself, so this mom is pretty worried about it, but I have to let her go. Prayers will be appreciated!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the most recent photo
> 
> What a beautiful car!!!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen.♡It is a wonderful trip for her. I will just have to be brave!!


Gweniepooh said:


> I so understand! Sending up prayers for traveling mercy for her and comfort and peace for you. Isn't is wonderful our girls are getting such experiences. I know chatting with you about my DD traveling was so helpful and I do appreciate it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So it is finished finally
> 
> Can't wait to meet baby Warden. Pictures are pictures. Can't wait to cuddle him. His parents are friends if mine and Gregs. Bonde and Chris. So happy for them.
> 
> Also made the hats in last pic


Oh that blanket is gorgeous, the colors are perfect. The hats of course, are adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Also made these for tomorrow
> Greg Gage and I are going to his sisters annual horse shoe tournament. I may not stay to long if the heat is bad.
> 
> Pink for our friend Lisa
> ...


Great gifts, I hope the heat isn't too bad so that you can stay and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a terrific vacation, Kaye (with NO bears)!


Poledra65 said:


> Great gifts, I hope the heat isn't too bad so that you can stay and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely - are you going to make one for yourself sorlenna? --- sam


No--people were talking about wedding shawls and such, and I thought it might work for that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, welcome back.
Kaye, sounds like you are ready for adventure.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Catching up. Love the Chevy, what a beautiful car. You should be very proud of it for sure. I appreciate the work it takes to restore a vehicle. I and my sister restored her 1959 IH pickup which she inherited from her dad, and I am still driving my 1982 Datsun pickup that we restored in "car class". Thanks to all for sharing pictures. Thanks to Sam and the persons who so carefully update the summaries. This is a big help. Just moved my car out into the street as today is coming a huge garbage container which will sit in the driveway as the new roof (composite shingles) will come tomorrow. They will take the old 24 year old shingles off tomorrow. I am a bit worried about the workers in the heat, but shall provide plenty of cold water for them as they work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, I have an Amanda also. I will keep your Amanda in my prayers. My Amanda spent her junior year in France and 18 months in Indonesia post undergrad. So I do know the worry.
Gwen, Alice is adorable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, great car.
April, hope your DD has a great trip, I didn't know you could visit Albania, my old passport had a stamp, not valid for there.

Sonja, hope you have a nice day at the beach.

Gwen, Alice is so cute. Much as I complained about the mess, etc, I'm sure missing Kimber

We had a wicked storm for hours last night, seems to have fried the brains in my router, lights flashing all over the place. Ive hooked the iPad to my phone for just now.I've yet to check the rain gauge but think it will have lots in it. From the look of the sky we are in for more yet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Good morning/evening, all! My Amanda leaves tomorrow for a trip to Italy, Germany, Austria and Albania to visit college friends. She is going by herself, so this mom is pretty worried about it, but I have to let her go. Prayers will be appreciated!


What a fantastic trip . But I understand how you feel . Just remember to breathe and plenty of Skype time like Gwen and her daughter . You will definitely have a few extra grey hairs by the time she comes home


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the most recent photo of the 1967 - now has the black top instead of the white one (car originally had white interior and top - but interior was first project and I talked DH into changing it to black - now the top matches. It looks so nice! A new paint job will be done this fall/winter. Except for not having A/C, it's a fun car.


Beautiful car Jeanette , don't need A/C if the weather is nice just a beautiful scarf and sun glasses Thelma /Louise style


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto on love for the blanket, hats and fish, Melody!
> 
> Gwen, I haven't made pineapple upside down cake in ages...a childhood favorite of mine. I'll bet I could make one sugar free...hmm.
> 
> ...


So sorry that your Dad has diabetes, but I'm sure glad they found it now and not later after much worse symptoms kicked in. 
One reason I'm looking so forward to Yellowstone, no news of violence unless it's an animal on a dimwitted tourist, well, I guess I should include us in that since David thinks we need to go several miles down river for fishing and a picnic, please y'all, pray we don't see any bears, hear any bears, or get eaten by a bear. 
I do hope that you got a good nights sleep, it's so hard on the mind and body to not get good rest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great car.
> April, hope your DD has a great trip, I didn't know you could visit Albania, my old passport had a stamp, not valid for there.
> 
> Sonja, hope you have a nice day at the beach.
> ...


I hope all your garden is ok Bonnie don't want all that hard work ruined by the weather 
I've had a lovely afternoon with my youngest son put my feet in the North Sea it was bloomin freezing don't think that sea ever warms up and to think I used to swim in it . Sons still do . Youngest does a bit of surfing at the beach at a place called Saltburn it collects a lot of surfers from round the world , not much there but ideal for surfing apparently 
Passed a carboot ( our equivalent to a yard sale) so had to take a look and this is what I got for £3 (just over $3 )


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So earlier we got a thunderstorm and some much needed rain. Gage looked out the window and this is what he saw. I never have seen a double rainbow before. ☺☺☺☺


Ooh, aren't doubles so pretty, we've seen a few, but not often and not more than 2 or 3, one was on the lake at Yellowstone, I didn't have my camera, sadly it was in the car.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry that your Dad has diabetes, but I'm sure glad they found it now and not later after much worse symptoms kicked in.
> One reason I'm looking so forward to Yellowstone, no news of violence unless it's an animal on a dimwitted tourist, well, I guess I should include us in that since David thinks we need to go several miles down river for fishing and a picnic, please y'all, pray we don't see any bears, hear any bears, or get eaten by a bear.
> I do hope that you got a good nights sleep, it's so hard on the mind and body to not get good rest.


Sending thoughts that ward off bears! :sm04: Have a great trip!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Let Carly know that you have met quite a few of us in person. Matthew and I had a lovely visit with Machriste. We started at a yarn shop. I should have checked on prices of what Matthew chose but he works so hard and long to find the yarns I am to knit with. I will post pictures of my journeys later. After making an investment at the yarn shop we went out for a lovely dinner. We were surrounded by corn fields. I enjoyed eating Walleye. Matthew showed his cards and I showed my current wip /the polar bear sweater. Our get together was quite delightful. I am so glad that it worked out for us to spend some time together. Our hotel room is huge. We have one blow up mattress that we brought as well as 2 queen beds and a sleeper sofa. Time to bring in our clothes from the car.


 :sm02: That I did, she couldn't believe we went to Ohio to meet people we "don't even know". lol Told her what a lovely group of friends you all are and that you all are like family. Maybe next year if she doesn't have to be back before KAP, she can go with us. 
Matthew does have wonderfully exquisite taste in yarn, I know that if he's picked it, it's going to be nice and soft. 
It's wonderful that you all got to have a wonderful meet up, it's so much fun to hear about all the meet ups and visits. 
Oh my, David is singing and yeehawing, I think he's ready for vacation. lolol Guess I'll go get him some breakfast made. 
We are going to take Ryssa and Gizmo to Marla's tonight, Ryssa will pout for a day or three, and my wonderful neighbor with the 3 girls across the street (the girls are with dad for another 4 weeks, but wanting to come home after only 1 week), has offered to help Marla and Christopher with taking care of Buster and Mocha, since I take care of hers whenever she goes out of town. 
I hope you have a wonderful rest of your trip, very glad that Son #1 had a good though long drove to meet you all in Nebraska. Safe travels, Hi Matthew!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yaaaay! Andy Murray just won Wimbledon!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was 95F here in Florence/Firenzia today. Didn't realize how hot it was with being on the top of the double decker bus for a tour but apparently the sun took its toll. Came back to the hotel and spent an hour in bed and then was ready to go again. The food has been fabulous. Don't think you can get a bad meal anywhere in Italy and I have quite possibly gained back all my weight but now is not the time for a diet. My oh my are the clothes fabulous here. I'm not buying any as we wouldn't be able to travel with more luggage but if I ever come back I will only bring the clothes on my back and buy new fashionable ones. Many of the dresses are really short, which I wouldn't wear except as a top but the girls and women wearing them look great. We have met such loving and friendly people here and in Austria. Tomorrow we leave for Venice, well, actually today and in just 3 hrs. The alarm goes off but I can't sleep. Now I will probably need to sleep when we get there and that's not what I want to be doing, as you can imagine. Today we saw Florence from a Piazza on top of a hill and it was breathtaking with all the gorgeous architecture and domes. No real high rises but beautiful domed churches. Taking the train has been an experience with all our luggage. We never travelled with so much before but needed clothes for DH's concerts,casual clothes, clothes for the mountains and clothes for the heat down here in the Mediterranean. Running for the part of the train we are to be in is fun too. In Germany they chart the train so you can see where your car will be but in Italy you guess and if you guess wrong you run. One time we just got on in the wrong car and then went through to our car or the train would have left. Not fun getting through the aisles. We know better than to travel the trains with lots of luggage but unavoidable. We only have one suitcase per person and 2 carry owns, but that is a lot, believe me. DH's carry on is his computer as he was still writing music when we got here. At least tomorrow is just one train and no connections so it should be a lot easier than making connections and running from one track to the other with hundreds of people blocking your path. Now on to Venice/Venedig and people here are telling me how beautiful it is. We will have to take a water taxi to our hotel and we have never done that before. I'm quite excited and can't wait to see what many people have told us is the most beautiful city to visit.
> 
> Mel, so glad to hear from you. Hugs
> 
> ...


It's sounds like you are having a wonderful trip, I can't wait to see pictures, but I love the visions I have of you and DH running for the trains and such. Safe travels. Oh, and I hope you got at least a bit of sleep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yaaaay! Andy Murray just won Wimbledon!!!


I'm glad he won but I always want Novak to win


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Joy! I am sure, like many here, we are happy our girls are confident and independent enough to travel, but it is in the mom handbook that we have to worry a little, right!? What did your Amanda do in Indonesia? Sounds like it would be an interesting place to see.


sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, I have an Amanda also. I will keep your Amanda in my prayers. My Amanda spent her junior year in France and 18 months in Indonesia post undergrad. So I do know the worry.
> Gwen, Alice is adorable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, guess the router wasn't fried, thank goodness, just needed to be left unplugged for a while for its brain to chillÃ°ÂÂÂ 
I finally got the pictures from our trip transferred to the iPad so will attempt to post a few

This is Frank Slide from a distance & closer , a huge piece of mountain came down & buried part of the town killing over 100 people


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Bonnie, Albania was rid of the communist regime in the early 90's. My DD spent 5 Mos there, with a host family, after she graduated highschool. So sorry about your router.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great car.
> April, hope your DD has a great trip, I didn't know you could visit Albania, my old passport had a stamp, not valid for there.
> 
> Sonja, hope you have a nice day at the beach.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Sonja! You know all too well how moms worry for their kids.


Swedenme said:


> What a fantastic trip . But I understand how you feel . Just remember to breathe and plenty of Skype time like Gwen and her daughter . You will definitely have a few extra grey hairs by the time she comes home


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh good!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, guess the router wasn't fried, thank goodness, just needed to b left unplugged for a while for its brain to chill????
> I finally got the pictures from our trip transferred to the iPad so will attempt to post a few


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

A couple more

DH by a small lake near Creston, BC & overlooking Osoyoos, BC


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice find, Sonja! You got the needlepoint AND the working frame? Good job, and nice yarn, too!


Swedenme said:


> I hope all your garden is ok Bonnie don't want all that hard work ruined by the weather
> I've had a lovely afternoon with my youngest son put my feet in the North Sea it was bloomin freezing don't think that sea ever warms up and to think I used to swim in it . Sons still do . Youngest does a bit of surfing at the beach at a place called Saltburn it collects a lot of surfers from round the world , not much there but ideal for surfing apparently
> Passed a carboot ( our equivalent to a yard sale) so had to take a look and this is what I got for £3 (just over $3 )


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are lucky you werent hurt badly. I am glad it is only a bruise. Take care, and watch out for that bath mat!


It's really strange. I have been taking showers for years and have never had the mat slip. This is really a first but I checked when I had another shower and found that if I didn't step on it in the middle, it tended to slide. Will be more careful in futre or maybe buy a new mat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope all your garden is ok Bonnie don't want all that hard work ruined by the weather
> I've had a lovely afternoon with my youngest son put my feet in the North Sea it was bloomin freezing don't think that sea ever warms up and to think I used to swim in it . Sons still do . Youngest does a bit of surfing at the beach at a place called Saltburn it collects a lot of surfers from round the world , not much there but ideal for surfing apparently
> Passed a carboot ( our equivalent to a yard sale) so had to take a look and this is what I got for £3 (just over $3 )


I'm glad you had a nice time at the beach, I used to swim in Brightsand lake when young, it's about 10 miles from us, it's spring fed so always freezing, my boys took swimming lessons there, used to come out with blue lips????
That should keep you occupied for a while & quite a deal too, that wooden frame alone costs about $35 here


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had this discussion with my oldest as we were eating very large slices of cakes at the garden centre . My oven is playing up so no cake in a while an no way would I try and make one in a microwave . It has to be baked in an oven for me . I'm doing a Caren ( who I miss if you are reading along ) please come back soon Caren you do the coffee and cake pictures a lot better than me


That looks like very rich coffee to me....not to mention the lovely looking desserts. I have only ever baked pineapple upside down cake in the micro and it turned out very well. When I bought my first microwave, Panasonic had a cooking school for the buyers. We spent several weeks trying recipes in the micro and got to eat them too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Time for me to get busy. DH has already done his morning at the flea market and has now gone to Michaels to see about having a memento of my dad's framed. It is the telegraph that he sent his mother the day after Pearl Harbor letting her know he was okay. Pretty cool to have it and am appy he wants to get it framed for us. When he gets home he is going to move our coffee table out to the deck so I can begin a project on it I want to do. Yep, another surprise to post when I finish. Oh, one last thing....one of the large tomatoes on the deck is starting to ripen; I am so excited! I love fresh tomatoes. Favorite breakfast is buttered toast with slices of fresh picked tomatoes....yum! Okay...I'm out of here. TTYL!


How wonderful that you have this memento of your dad's. It's something to be treasured. My tomatoes are still so green. I have a couple of large ones and the rest are very small. I'm so looking forward to having mine too. There's nothing like a tomato from the garden. All the greenhouse ones have no flavour. The only other ones that taste like tomatoes are the Campari, even though they're small.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful car Jeanette , don't need A/C if the weather is nice just a beautiful scarf and sun glasses Thelma /Louise style


I'm not sure if DH will go for being Thelma, but I'm game to be Louise!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Karena said:


> Just love spaghetti
> Karena


I don't think I've seen you here before or have I just missed you. Welcome to the Tea Party anyway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone must be paying off the right official????


Could be but we'll never know.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I thought once I got my new computer that I wouldn't have any more problems. I'm still having trouble with the new mouse. Once I post a reply and return to the original post, the mouse won't move up the screen for several seconds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what I've been messing about with yesterday and today . Someone posted a picture and was asking for the pattern and I thought they were really pretty so decided to see if I could make my own version and this is what I came up with


You sure have a good eye. They're cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme: sounds like a nice trip and what a great find at the boot sale.

Poledra: Hope you and David have a fantastic time in Yellowstone. Sometimes it is good to just unplug!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am not even going to pretend to be up to date with current happenings at the Tea Party, but I was beginning to feel that if I did not dive in pretty soon, I would be lost beyond recall. We had a good holiday in France, despite indifferent weather in the first week. Since we got back, my feet hardly seem to have touched the ground. The youngest daughter has been ill for well over two months now - diagnosis still outstanding, but she is suffering from dizziness and nausea - so we have been picking the children up after school and taking them to various activities, as well as trying to ensure that they (and their dad) get a proper evening meal at least some nights.
> 
> I think on average, I go to London about once every two years (even though it is a mere 50 minute train journey from the nearest big station). In the last week, I went twice, on Sunday for a family outing -13 of us in total - to London zoo, then again on Tuesday, with 3 friends, to meet up with another friend who recently moved away from our area and is much missed. We went to the Victoria & Allbert museum, specifically to an exhibition of underwear through the ages, but then for a wander through some of the other galleries.
> 
> ...


So nice that you had an enjoyable holiday. It's always nice to see photos of everyone's trips. Sorry to hear your daughter has been ill. It's taking a long time for a diagnosis. She must be so frustrated but so glad that you are there to help with the children, and dad. Hope Bill has a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> or sleeping with them. --- sam


You are too funny :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . It's a special kind of lace you can knit with, each hole is used with each stitch


That is very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 9 July '16 Saturday
> 
> I didn't go to the ball game - I feel bad - I just didn't feel like it. The more I stay in the harder it is to leave. I keep telling myself I need to be getting out more and here I sit.
> 
> ...


If I had read TP sooner, I would have had the cucumber/mango salad this morning. I ate my mango for breakfast with blueberries, banana and raspberries.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha! Have time for a quick "Hello to you all". I'm up-to-date so far for this week, missed the past two just busy, busy.
> Helped a friend remove carpeting from 2 rooms - 1 still to go. They were pretty easy. Then we removed the carpet from 30 steps going from the basement to the 2nd floor. Oh dear me I'm positive the carpet installers were paid by the staple - Now to wait for the hardwood installers. House should look lovely when it's finished. Since I renovated my home 2 1/2 years ago I've had several neighbors and friends asking for my advice and help.. Sometimes think I should've been an Interior Designer and not an Accountant.
> 
> Everything seems to be fine with my heart, just a couple of little problems and have been given new medication for that. My knee problems I've been doing exercisess in the pool and this now feels better.
> ...


Sounds like you've been very busy. Whatever happened to your gazebo?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the most recent photo of the 1967 - now has the black top instead of the white one (car originally had white interior and top - but interior was first project and I talked DH into changing it to black - now the top matches. It looks so nice! A new paint job will be done this fall/winter. Except for not having A/C, it's a fun car.


Very nice. I enjoy mine too and if I had a 2-car garage, I would keep it but having to store it elsewhere every winter is a hassle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gosh, am I the only one on here. I seem to be talking a lot. Have to go fold laundry and then take Candy for a walk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yaaaay! Andy Murray just won Wimbledon!!!


Wow, had not heard the news, yet- brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you Joy! I am sure, like many here, we are happy our girls are confident and independent enough to travel, but it is in the mom handbook that we have to worry a little, right!? What did your Amanda do in Indonesia? Sounds like it would be an interesting place to see.


Worry with due cause, my older one never returned from her solo overseas trip, or at least only as ashes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, guess the router wasn't fried, thank goodness, just needed to be left unplugged for a while for its brain to chillÃ°ÂÂÂ
> I finally got the pictures from our trip transferred to the iPad so will attempt to post a few
> 
> This is Frank Slide from a distance & closer , a huge piece of mountain came down & buried part of the town killing over 100 people


That was a big hunk of mountain that came down!
Glad the router responded to the switch off treatment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A couple more
> 
> DH by a small lake near Creston, BC & overlooking Osoyoos, BC


Nice bike!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't think I've seen you here before or have I just missed you. Welcome to the Tea Party anyway.


Karena pops in, often, but usually only the one post!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great photos, Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> A couple more
> 
> DH by a small lake near Creston, BC & overlooking Osoyoos, BC


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not sure if DH will go for being Thelma, but I'm game to be Louise!


 :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah, Julie...Hugs to you!♡


Lurker 2 said:


> Worry with due cause, my older one never returned from her solo overseas trip, or at least only as ashes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds delicious, Liz!


budasha said:


> If I had read TP sooner, I would have had the cucumber/mango salad this morning. I ate my mango for breakfast with blueberries, banana and raspberries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Ah, Julie...Hugs to you!♡


She always was the one who took risks! Thanks for the hugs!
When her father bought her a bicycle when she was 7, she rode it so fast she went straight into a power pole, and was badly concussed. Can you imagine how I felt when he refused to let me know. and the police arrived on my doorstep, because poor darling she was asking for her mother- you instinctively fear the worst.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute. 
Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That must have been awful for you and was very selfish of him.


Lurker 2 said:


> She always was the one who took risks! Thanks for the hugs!
> When her father bought her a bicycle when she was 7, she rode it so fast she went straight into a power pole, and was badly concussed. Can you imagine how I felt when he refused to let me know. and the police arrived on my doorstep, because poor darling she was asking for her mother- you instinctively fear the worst.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That must have been awful for you and was very selfish of him.


It was a ghastly few seconds when I first opened the door. But very typical of his behaviour towards me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great news, Bubba! Enjoy the babes!


Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet you are missing Kimber but think of how well trained she will be upon her return. Hopefully no more messes! But if you are desperate I'll gladly send you some of Alice's messes....LOL.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great car.
> April, hope your DD has a great trip, I didn't know you could visit Albania, my old passport had a stamp, not valid for there.
> 
> Sonja, hope you have a nice day at the beach.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice buy for sure! Love things like this.


Swedenme said:


> I hope all your garden is ok Bonnie don't want all that hard work ruined by the weather
> I've had a lovely afternoon with my youngest son put my feet in the North Sea it was bloomin freezing don't think that sea ever warms up and to think I used to swim in it . Sons still do . Youngest does a bit of surfing at the beach at a place called Saltburn it collects a lot of surfers from round the world , not much there but ideal for surfing apparently
> Passed a carboot ( our equivalent to a yard sale) so had to take a look and this is what I got for £3 (just over $3 )


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Cancer gone is great news Bubba Love! Also glad they changed your meds.



Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Hope I've done this OK.
Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was a big hunk of mountain that came down!
> Glad the router responded to the switch off treatment!


It says 82 million tons of rock, happened in the middle of the night, April 1903


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfectly lovely sweater! Thanks for sharing your pic!


alibee said:


> Hope I've done this OK.
> Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


Nice to hear from you Jackie. Good news about no cancer????????
I'm sure the little one is growing by leaps & bounds, such a cutie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

alibee said:


> Hope I've done this OK.
> Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


Looks great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Nice find, Sonja! You got the needlepoint AND the working frame? Good job, and nice yarn, too!


I couldn't resist it or the fabric as if I need more hobbies ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, Amanda taught birth control, AIDS protection and family planning. As the clients didn't read, she worked the teaching into a puppet show as that was their traditional way of learning. From that experience she decided to become a doctor and today is a child psychiatrist. What will your Amanda be doing?


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I hope all your garden is ok Bonnie don't want all that hard work ruined by the weather
> I've had a lovely afternoon with my youngest son put my feet in the North Sea it was bloomin freezing don't think that sea ever warms up and to think I used to swim in it . Sons still do . Youngest does a bit of surfing at the beach at a place called Saltburn it collects a lot of surfers from round the world , not much there but ideal for surfing apparently
> Passed a carboot ( our equivalent to a yard sale) so had to take a look and this is what I got for £3 (just over $3 )


Nice find!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, good one! My DH wouldn't go for being Thelma either.
Kaye, have a wonderful time in Yellowstone.
KathleenDoris, healing energy sent for your daughter. 
Sonja, great find!
Liz, thankfully I haven't had to deal with a mouse as I use IPad or Kindle Fire. Hope your mouse works better.
Went to meeting and water jogged an hour. Tucked under 2 comforters and thinking of rousing myself to put on socks. I get so cold from the water.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the most recent photo of the 1967 - now has the black top instead of the white one (car originally had white interior and top - but interior was first project and I talked DH into changing it to black - now the top matches. It looks so nice! A new paint job will be done this fall/winter. Except for not having A/C, it's a fun car.


That is some car!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


Wonderful news Jackie . I'm so happy for you. Let me know if you find lace and want the pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice buy for sure! Love things like this.


Thank you Gwen I think I'm starting to collect hobbies


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alibee said:


> Hope I've done this OK.
> Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


Beautiful sweater alibee and you got the sleeves the right way round ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


Yes, to no cancer! Hope you do okay with the new meds and that the blanket turns out for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

alibee said:


> Hope I've done this OK.
> Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


Very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

alibee said:


> That is some car!


And, here with the top down.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, here with the top down.


Could have done with a car like that when we drove to the coast


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I dont think I could have chosen a more difficult pattern to crochet if I tried . I started late last night which was the worst time to start and just couldn't understand it all , tried again this morning and finally got the first flower row done only to realise it was too big so out it came , good thing crochet is do easy to frog . I'm now on second lot of flowers , and I've been to the frog pond more times than I care to say , can't wait to get them finished and I thought out of the two different stitches the flower for the bodice would be the easy part , my stubbornness sure does rear its ugly head when I'm working a pattern


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Determination does that to us at times we won't give up


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, here with the top down.


I daren't show this to my dh, he's a car nut. We have an 1932 car but it's about a quarter of the size of yours and four times scruffier. Before you ask, I haven't got a picture to post


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I dont think I could have chosen a more difficult pattern to crochet if I tried . I started late last night which was the worst time to start and just couldn't understand it all , tried again this morning and finally got the first flower row done only to realise it was too big so out it came , good thing crochet is do easy to frog . I'm now on second lot of flowers , and I've been to the frog pond more times than I care to say , can't wait to get them finished and I thought out of the two different stitches the flower for the bodice would be the easy part , my stubbornness sure does rear its ugly head when I'm working a pattern


You are definitely more focused and determined than me. I probably would have thrown it across the room .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting another week, where do the weeks go? I've made spaghetti pie before, I really like it. I want to try those stuffed meatballs. I make oven meatballs & freeze them for quick meals, they are great to have on hand.
> 
> Thanks to Kate & Julie for the summaries.
> 
> ...


I sure hope that your DH is feeling much better and hope you all have a great time at the wedding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, so sorry to hear about your aunt. I hope she won't suffer and has some quality time. Stay safe on vacation and away from those bears. Got a laugh about you making so much noise that your DH wouldn't have any trouble.
> 
> Bonnie, what a shame about the postal workers. Hope things get settled for them.
> 
> Guess I'll see if I can get some sleep. Just 2 hrs., till the alarm goes off.


 Growing up in Alaska I worry more now about bears than when we were kids and running willynilly through the wood, lol. I do hope that they are able to get her some good relief so she can enjoy more time, we really thought she'd out live her brother, his health is over all much worse than hers and we enjoy her much more, you just never know how life is going to turn out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think we can all use a (((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))) with all that is going on in the USA, and all over the world.


I'm in. ((((((((((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully this is not too long. --- sam

5 Herbs and Spices to Intensify Flavor By Brianna Steinhilber

http://www.everydayhealth.com/reciperehab/5-herbs-and-spices-to-intensify-flavor

1 / 6

We are always looking for ways to freshen up our standard recipes to save our families from dinnertime boredom. Herbs and spices can be just the thing you need to kick up the flavors in a dish, without adding any additional calories. Not familiar with your spice rack? Here are some pantry staples that work wonders on jazzing up a dish.

2 / 6 Garlic

If you're looking for zest, try fresh garlic or garlic powder. The flavor goes well in Mexican, Italian, and Chinese dishes, and packs quite a punch without loading you up on calories or sodium. Looking for a yummy, garlicky dressing? We have you covered with our Roasted Garlic Dressing!

Roasted Garlic Dressing

Rich roasted garlic makes an incomparably flavored dressing. Try this on any salad with bold-flavored greens or ingredients.

SERVINGS: 4 
TOTAL TIME: 1 hr 10 min

Ingredients

1 head(s) garlic or 2 small heads
4 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin divided
2 tablespoon vinegar, balsamic or red-wine vinegar
1 tablespoon lime juice
1/8 teaspoon salt
pepper, black ground to taste

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400°F.

1. Rub off the excess papery skin from garlic without separating the cloves.

2. Slice the tips off the head (or heads), exposing the ends of the cloves.

3. Place the garlic on a piece of foil, drizzle with 1 tablespoon oil and wrap into a package.

4. Put in a baking dish and bake until the garlic is very soft, 40 minutes to 1 hour. Unwrap and let cool slightly.

5, Squeeze the garlic pulp into a blender or food processor (discard the skins).

6. Add the remaining 3 tablespoons oil, vinegar, lime juice, salt and pepper and blend or process until smooth.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 154, Fat 14g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 77mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 1g, Fiber 0g, Carbohydrates 6g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/roasted-garlic-dressing/

3 / 6 Cayenne Pepper

To add a spicy kick to your meal (and your metabolism!), try a dash of cayenne pepper. It can take snacks like popcorn and hummus from bland to bursting with flavor without the need for salt. Cayenne pepper is fairly spicy, so you won't need too much to give your dish an extra kick. Add some zing to movie night with this Spiced Popcorn recipe

Spiced Popcorn

Ingredients

1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
dash(es) pepper, cayenne
dash(es) cinnamon, ground
12 cup(s) popcorn, air-popped
cooking spray

Instructions

1. In a small bowl, stir together cumin, chili powder, salt, cayenne pepper, and cinnamon.

2. Spread popped popcorn in an even layer in a large shallow baking pan. Lightly coat popcorn with nonstick cooking spray. Sprinkle the cumin mixture evenly over popcorn; toss to coat.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 31, Fat 0g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 50mg, Saturated Fat 0g, Protein 1g, Fiber 1g, Carbohydrates 6g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/spiced-popcorn/

or spice up lunch with this Grilled Cajun Chicken Salad.

Grilled Cajun Chicken Salad

SERVINGS: 6 
TOTAL TIME: 42 min

Ingredients

1/4 cup(s) vinegar, cider
4 tablespoon oil, salad
1 tablespoon water
2 teaspoon sugar
2 teaspoon thyme
1 1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon pepper, cayenne
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon mustard, dry
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black
1/4 teaspoon salt
4 chicken, breast
6 cup(s) lettuce, mixed greens
1 carrot(s), shredded
1 small pepper(s), red, bell
1 scallion(s) (green onions)

Instructions

1. For dressing, in a screw-top jar combine cider vinegar, 3 tablespoons of the salad oil, the water, sugar, thyme,1/4 teaspoon of the onion powder, 1/4 teaspoon of the cayenne pepper, the garlic powder, and the mustard. Cover and shake well. Chill until serving time.

2. In a small bowl combine remaining 1 tablespoon salad oil, remaining 1 teaspoon onion powder, remaining 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper, the black pepper, and salt. Brush all of the oil mixture on the chicken.

3. Place chicken on the rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals. Grill for 12 to 15 minutes or until chicken is tender and no longer pink (170°F), turning once halfway through grilling time.

4. To serve, in a large serving bowl combine salad greens, carrot, red sweet pepper, and green onion. Cut chicken into bite-size pieces. Add chicken and dressing to salad. Toss to coat.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 190, Fat 10g, Cholesterol 44mg, Sodium 152mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 19g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 6g

TAGS: Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/grilled-cajun-chicken-salad/

4 / 6 Pumpkin Pie Spice

Looking to indulge your sweet tooth with a seasonal flair? Try adding pumpkin pie spice to your morning latte or a bowl of non-fat Greek yogurt. By sprinkling in just a little (and maybe a dash of brown sugar or honey), you add tons of seasonal flavor without the calories that come with flavored creams and baked goods. For a morning treat, try our Pumpkin Pancakes With Orange Syrup Recipe.

Pumpkin Pancakes With Orange Syrup

This antioxidant-loaded dish is perfect brunch fare. The pumpkin in the pancakes provides carotenoids and phenolic compounds; the orange juice in the syrup adds vitamin C.

Ingredients

2 cup(s) flour, all-purpose
2 tablespoon sugar, brown
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
1 1/2 cup(s) milk, fat-free
1 cup(s) pumpkin
1/2 cup(s) refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed
2 tablespoon oil, cooking
cooking spray
1 orange(s)
1 cup(s) orange juice
2 tablespoon honey
2 1/2 teaspoon cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon, ground

Instructions

Pumpkin Pancakes:

1. In a medium bowl stir together the flour, brown sugar, baking powder, salt, and pumpkin pie spice. Make a well in the center of flour mixture.

2. In another medium bowl combine the milk, pumpkin, egg product, and oil. Add the milk mixture all at once to flour mixture. Stir just until moistened (batter should be lumpy).

3. Lightly coat a nonstick griddle or heavy skillet with cooking spray. Heat over medium heat. For each pancake, pour about 1/4 cup batter onto the hot griddle or skillet. Cook over medium heat about 2 minutes or until pancakes have bubbly surfaces and edges are slightly dry. Turn pancakes; cook about 2 minutes more or until golden brown.

4. Serve warm with Orange Syrup and, if desired, orange sections.

Orange Syrup: Makes about 1 cup.

1. In a small saucepan stir together 1 cup orange juice, 2 tablespoons honey, 2 1/2 teaspoons cornstarch, and 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon.

2. Cook and stir until thickened and bubbly.

3. Cook and stir for 2 minutes more. Serve warm.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 220, Fat 4g, Cholesterol 1mg, Sodium 348mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 7g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 39g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/pumpkin-pancakes-with-orange-syrup/

5 / 6 Cinnamon

If you're craving fall comfort food, reach for the cinnamon. It adds a warm, spicy flavor to oatmeal and apple slices, without adding any additional calories. And it even pairs great with savory dishes like meat and rice. For an unexpected twist to a staple side dish, give our Cinnamon ice

Cinnamon Rice

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) rice
1 cup(s) water
1 tablespoon milk, fat-free
2 tablespoon raisins
1 teaspoon margarine. low-calorie
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon, ground

Instructions

1. In a small saucepan, bring rice, water, milk, and raisins to a boil, stirring occasionally. Lower heat, cover tightly, and cook 15 minutes on low until liquid is absorbed and rice is tender.

2. Mix sugar and cinnamon together and sprinkle over rice to serve.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 219, Fat 2g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 29mg, Saturated Fat 0g, Protein 4g, Fiber 1g, Carbohydrates 45g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/cinnamon-rice/

a try. Or go traditional with a bowl of Apple Cinnamon Oatmeal.

Apple-Cinnamon Oatmeal

SERVINGS: 1 
TOTAL TIME: 10 min

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) oats, rolled, quick cooking
3/4 cup(s) milk, lowfat (1%)
1/8 teaspoon cinnamon, ground
1/2 small apple(s)
1 tablespoon nuts, walnuts, chopped
1 teaspoon sugar, brown, packed

Instructions

1. Combine oatmeal, milk, and cinnamon in a microwave safe bowl.

2. Cover and microwave according to package directions, stirring every 30 seconds.

3. While the oatmeal cooks, was apple and chop into small pieces.

4. Top cooked oatmeal with apples, walnuts, and brown sugar.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 324, Fat 9g, Cholesterol 11mg, Sodium 101mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 13g, Fiber 6g, Carbohydrates 50g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Low-Fat, Vegetarian, Heart, Diabetes Friendly, GERD

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/applecinnamon-oatmeal/

6 / 6 Mint

Mint is a delicious, unexpected herb that will freshen up your meals in a snap. Try this fresh tasting lemon-mint vinaigrette,

Lemon-Mint Vinaigrette

The sunny fresh flavors of tart lemon and cool mint combine to make a lively dressing that adds sparkle to salads made with steamed vegetables, potatoes or grains, such as couscous.

SERVINGS: 12

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) lemon juice
1 tablespoon mustard, Dijon
1 teaspoon sugar
1 clove(s) garlic, minced
1/3 cup(s) oil, olive, extra-virgin
1/3 cup(s) mint, fresh, chopped
1/8 teaspoon salt
pepper, black ground, to taste

Instructions

1. Whisk lemon juice, mustard, sugar and garlic in a small bowl until blended.

2. Drizzle in oil, whisking until blended.

3. Stir in mint, salt and pepper.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 62, Fat 6g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 41mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 0g, Fiber 0g, Carbohydrates 1g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/lemonmint-vinaigrette/

fabulous on snap peas and lima beans

Lemon-Mint Snap Peas & Lima Beans

Fresh-tasting lemon-mint vinaigrette dresses up snap peas and lima beans in a hurry. The creamy texture of limas is a perfect counterpart to the crunch of the sugar snap peas. Try this vinaigrette with asparagus and green beans too.

Makes: 6 servings, about 2/3 cup each
Total Time: 15 minutes

NUTRITION PROFILE: Diabetes appropriate | Low calorie | Low carbohydrate | Low cholesterol | Low saturated fat | Low sodium | Heart healthy |Healthy weight | High fiber | Gluten free

Ingredients
1 small shallot, minced
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1 pound sugar snap peas, trimmed
10 ounces frozen baby lima beans, thawed

Directions

1. Whisk shallot, oil, lemon juice, mint, mustard, sugar, salt and pepper in a large bowl.

2. Bring 2 inches of water to a boil in a medium saucepan fitted with a steamer basket.

3. Steam snap peas and lima beans until the snap peas are tender-crisp and the lima beans are heated through, 5 to 7 minutes.

4. Toss with the vinaigrette.

Nutrition: Per serving: 137 calories; 5 g fat (1 g sat, 4 g mono); 0 mg cholesterol; 18 g carbohydrates; 1 g added sugars; 5 g protein; 5 g fiber; 132 mg sodium; 227 mg potassium.

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin C (30% daily value), Vitamin A (15% dv).

Carbohydrate Servings: 1

Exchanges: 1/2 starch, 1 vegetable, 1 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/lemon_mint_snap_peas_lima_beans.html

or your favorite salad recipe. Or add these Lamb Chops With Mint Yogurt Sauce to your menu for a hearty Mediterranean meal high in flavor, but low in fat.

Lamb Chops With Mint Yogurt Sauce

SERVINGS: 4 
TOTAL TIME: 17 min

Ingredients

cooking spray
16 ounce(s) lamb rib chops, cut 1 inch thick. 4 4-ounce chops trimmed of visible fat (can also use pork chops)
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground
1 medium cucumber(s)
2 tablespoon mint, fresh
3/4 cup(s) yogurt, fat-free plain
1/2 teaspoon garlic, minced
6 1/2 inch(es) pita, 100% whole-wheat, 4 whole

Instructions

1. Preheat broiler pan and coat broiler pan with cooking spray.

2. Season lamb chops with black pepper and place on broiler pan. Broil for about 5 minutes per side until internal temperature reaches 140-145 degrees.

3. Meanwhile, prepare sauce. Wash cucumber and mint. Peel and remove seeds from cucumber. Chop cucumber and mint into small pieces. Stir yogurt, cucumber, garlic and mint together in a bowl. Set aside.

4. Warm pita bread in microwave, wrapping in damp paper towel.

5. Serve chops with pita bread and mint-yogurt sauce on the side. Enjoy.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 349, Fat 8g, Cholesterol 69mg, Sodium 427mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 30g, Fiber 6g, Carbohydrates 41g

TAGS: Low-Fat, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/lamb-chops-with-mint-yogurt-sauce/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And you even know some of us personally! :sm02:


 Yess I do! Will miss you all in August, but then there's always next year, I hope.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alibee said:


> You are definitely more focused and determined than me. I probably would have thrown it across the room .


Just to stubborn plus I really like the dress and I've got a feeling being left handed is not helping but I'll get there eventually . I think I should have chosen something easier for my second try at a crochet dress????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is little Warden the recipient of the baby blanket. He is so precious and I am in love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you sure you will wear everything you have packed? my mission is always to take the least i can get away with. and if there is a w/d close by i can take even less. but then i am not going to be outdoors either - that makes a difference. hope david catches lots of fish. i assume you are going fishing - or are you going to yellowstone - maybe you are doing both. regardless - have a good time. --- sam


 One set of clothes per day plus extra socks in case feet get wet, I am traveling as light as possible while covering all possibilities, we really need one of those pods for the top of the car. lol
Yes we are going to Yellowstone, and David is definitely going fishing, his waders, poles, and tackle were the first things in the car. We are also doing the 2 hour charter on a boat so we can fish out on the lake again, David caught several lake trout out there last year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen I think I'm starting to collect hobbies


I think we all do that, once to try one thing you have to try something else.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Warden is gorgeous!

Good looking car, too.

Cat woke me up way too early again...ended up taking a nap, which I hardly ever do. Haven't gotten much knitting done today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that your DH is feeling much better and hope you all have a great time at the wedding.


He's somewhat better today, cut the lawn with the riding mower but back on the couch now. 
I went to the wedding with DS & family & came home early. It was a very nice time.
DH called our Dr friend in Edmonton, he will fit DH into his busy schedule on Wed & hopefully get things moving toward surgery, he's very good about getting things done.

Sonja, I saw these cute booties on Pinterest but couldn't find the pattern or a name to search but with you talent I'm sure you can whip some upð???????? they look like they would stay on well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, cute baby, nice photos.

Kaye, hope you hav a great vacation & no bears.

I'm not doing much today, it's raining again. If it ever dries up, I have so many weeds to pick


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 10 July '16 Sunday

90° with 63% humidity - but there is a slight breeze which helps save the day. I have the door and windows open for a change. It cooled down nicely last night so I opened up for the night and just left it open this morning. If I was up and around I would close up and turn on the a/c but it has been really quiet here and I have not done much so I am fine.

Avery had a game this morning - if he won it he would play in the championship game this afternoon. I would say he won since I haven't seen or heard anything. That will be nice for him. Unfortunately Ayden's team lost last night and since it was single elimination he was finished for the weekend. UPDATE: Avery's team came in second - a very good showing even so.

I don't know if any of you ever eat salmon - it is one of my favorites - fresh off the boat it is unbelievable. Anyhow - I would love to be invited to a bbq where they were serving the following recipe.

GRILLED LIME BUTTER SALMON SKEWERS BY TIFFANY

Flaky pink salmon and the most addictive tangy and savory lime butter sauce turn these easy grilled lime butter salmon skewers into an instant favorite.

TOTAL TIME: 20 mins

Flaky pink salmon and the most addictive tangy and savory lime butter sauce turn these grilled lime butter salmon skewers into an instant favorite summertime dish.

Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Main Dish
Cuisine: American
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 large (1-1½ pounds) salmon fillet (see note)
12 tablespoons butter
2 teaspoons minced garlic
juice of 1 lime
zest of 1 lime, plus extra for topping

INSTRUCTIONS

Grease and preheat your grill.

Prepare the skewers:

1. Use a very sharp knife to remove the skin from the salmon fillet and cut salmon into 1½ inch pieces.

2. Thread salmon pieces onto your metal or wooden skewers being sure to keep at least ½ inch between each piece of salmon. (if using wooden skewers, be sure to soak them in water for 30 minutes prior to using so they don't catch fire on the grill)

Prepare your lime-butter sauce:

1. Melt your butter over medium heat in a medium size sauce pan. Once melted, bring to a boil and cook for 3-4 minutes until color starts to darken a bit.

2. Add garlic, lime juice, and lime zest to your melted butter and stir over heat for 1 minute. Remove from heat.

Grill the skewers:

1. Brush salmon skewers with butter sauce. (you should have some leftover)

2. Grill salmon for 6-10 minutes, turning throughout to ensure even cooking.

3. Remove from heat and drizzle remaining lime butter sauce over salmon and serve immediately.

NOTES: When picking out a salmon fillet for this recipe, I recommend looking for one that is thicker and has as close to an even thickness throughout as possible. This way the skewers salmon pieces are close to the same size and will cook evenly.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2016/07/grilled-lime-butter-salmon-skewers.html

I could eat this every morning for breakfast. This dish always makes me think of Fred since this is what we always had when we met at Frishes every other Wednesday. I miss him a lot.

Biscuits and Gravy Casserole By Angela

"I got this recipe at a church potluck. All the flavors blend really well. I've made it for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. So far every time I've served it, I haven't had any leftovers. Enjoy!"

Total Time: 45 m
6 servings
688 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 (10 ounce) can refrigerated biscuit dough (such as Pillsbury Grands!®)
1 (1 pound) bulk pork sausage
6 eggs
1/2 cup milk
salt and ground black pepper to taste
1 1/2 cups cold water, or more as needed
1 (1.5 ounce) package pork gravy mix

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9x13-inch baking dish.

1. Line the bottom of the prepared baking dish with biscuits.

2. Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat.

3. Cook and stir sausage in the hot skillet until browned and crumbly, 5 to 7 minutes; drain and discard grease.

4. Scatter sausage over biscuit layer and top with 1 cup Cheddar cheese.

5. Whisk eggs, milk, salt, and pepper together in a bowl and pour over cheese layer.

6. Mix water and gravy mix together in a saucepan; bring to a boil.

7. Reduce heat and simmer until gravy is thickened, 1 to 2 minutes, adding more water for a thinner gravy.

8. Pour gravy over egg layer.

9. Sprinkle remaining 1/2 cup Cheddar cheese over casserole.

10. Bake in the preheated oven until egg is fluffy and cheese is bubbling, about 30 minutes.

Footnotes: (1) For a little extra spice, add Tony Chachere's(R) Original Creole Seasoning to the egg mixture and/or the sausage while browning it. (2) Pioneer(R) Brand Peppered Sausage Gravy Mix is a great option for gravy mix.

Tip: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/245119/biscuits-and-gravy-casserole

CHEESY MEATBALL SKILLET

TOTAL TIME: 30 mins
Author: The Cooking Jar
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 jar (24 oz.) marinara sauce
1 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded
1 tablespoon fresh basil, chopped

Meatballs:

1 lb. ground beef
1 tablespoon garlic, minced
1 egg, beaten
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
½ cup Italian bread crumbs
½ cup grated Parmesan
Salt and pepper to taste

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine all the meatball ingredients in a large mixing bowl and mix thoroughly with your hands

2. Scoop out about 1 golf ball sized meatball mixture, roll it in your hands to make meatballs. I used an ice cream scoop

3. Over medium high heat, brown the meatballs in batches until evenly browned, about 5-8 minutes

4. Remove meatballs and drain on paper towels. Drain any excess oil from the skillet

5. Reduce heat to medium low and pour the marinara sauce in the skillet

6. Add the meatballs back to the skillet and roll them around to coat them in the marinara sauce. Simmer for 5 minutes or until internal temperature of meatballs are 165 degrees F

7. Top with mozzarella cheese. Cover and simmer until cheese melts or broil at 450 degrees F for 3-5 minutes for browned cheese

8. Dish and serve hot sprinkled with chopped fresh basil

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size 371g - Amount Per Serving - Calories 606 - Calories from fat 221 - Total Fat 24.5g - Saturated Fat 11.4g - Trans Fat 0.0 - Cholesterol 181mg - Sodium 1361mg - Potassium 1046mg - Total Carbohydrates 36.7g - Dietary Fiber 5.1g - Sugars 16.7g - Protein 57.9g

Vitamin A 26% - Calcium 53% - Vitamin C 7% - Iron 130%

Nutrition Grade B+
(based on a 2000 calorie diet)

http://www.thecookingjar.com/cheesy-meatball-skillet/

Lemon Arugula Pasta by MELANIE BAUER

SERVING SIZE4
TOTAL TIME: 20 min

This Lemon Arugula Pasta is the answer to getting dinner on the table quickly with minimal effort.

INGREDIENTS

1 lb pasta
5 oz arugula, washed and drained
1 lemon, zest and juice
2 Tbsp (45 ml) extra-virgin olive oil
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese

DIRECTIONS

1. Cook pasta according to package directions.

2. In large bowl, combine arugula, lemon zest and juice and olive oil.

3. Drain pasta and immediately toss with arugula mixture.

4. Season to taste with salt and pepper and garnish with Parmesan cheese.

http://www.aol.com/food/recipes/lemon-arugula-pasta/?brand=food

SOFT AND CHEWY LEMON COOKIES BY AVERIE SUNSHINE

The cookies pack a powerful lemon punch, they're soft and dense rather than cakey, and they're thick enough to sink your teeth into. For robust lemon flavor, I used lemon three ways: extract, zest, and juice. If you wanted to intensify that, glaze and sprinkle with zest like the Lemon Lemonies (linked below). Honey helps keep the cookies moist and cornstarch keeps them soft. Any lemon lover will adore the cookies.

YIELD: 12 med/large cookies
TOTAL TIME: 3+ hours, for dough chilling

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened
3/4 cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons light brown sugar, packed
1 large egg
1 tablespoon lemon extract
2 tablespoons lemon zest
1 tablespoon honey
yellow food coloring, optional and as desired
2 cups flour
2 teaspoons cornstarch
pinch salt, optional and to taste
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 tablespoons lemon juice
confectioners' sugar for dusting or lemon glaze + lemon zest, optional

DIRECTIONS:

1. To the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment (or large mixing bowl and electric mixer) combine the butter, sugars, egg, lemon extract, and beat on medium-high speed until creamed, light, fluffy, and well combined, about 4 minutes.

2. Stop, scrape down the sides of the bowl, add the lemon zest, honey, optional food coloring, and beat on medium-high speed until well combined, about 2 minutes. I used 1 teaspoon gel food coloring; add drops or gel to desired shade. One teaspoon gel makes the batter quite yellow but it mellows slightly after adding the dry ingredients.

3. Stop, scrape down the sides of the bowl and add the flour, cornstarch, optional salt, and baking soda (keep the baking soda in a nice little mound rather than sprinkling it).

4. Add the lemon juice directly on top of the baking soda. It will bubble and foam, which means the baking soda has been activated and this is good; if your soda doesn't bubble it's old and expired. Beat on low speed until just combined, about 1 minute.

5. Stop, scrape down the sides of the bowl, and using a large cookie scoop, 1/4-cup measure, or your hands, form approximately 12 equal-sized mounds of dough, roll into balls, and flatten slightly.

6. Place mounds on a large plate or tray, cover with plasticwrap, and refrigerate for at least 3 hours, up to

5 days. Do not bake with unchilled dough because cookies will bake thinner, flatter, and be more prone to spreading.

7. Preheat oven to 350F, line a baking sheet with a Silpat or spray with cooking spray.

8. Place dough mounds on baking sheet, spaced at least 2 inches apart (I bake 8 cookies per sheet).

9. Bake for about 10 minutes, or until edges have set and tops are just set, even if slightly undercooked, pale, and glossy in the center; don't overbake or undersides could become too browned. Cookies firm up as they cool.

10. Allow cookies to cool on baking sheet for about 10 minutes before serving. I let them cool on the baking sheet and don't use a rack.

11. Optionally, dust with confectioners' sugar. Or, for increased lemon intensity, make the lemon glaze and then sprinkle with additional lemon zest.

12. Cookies will keep airtight at room temperature for up to 1 week or in the freezer for up to 6 months.

13. .Alternatively, unbaked cookie dough can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 5 days, or in the freezer for up to 4 months, so consider baking only as many cookies as desired and save the remaining dough to be baked in the future when desired.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2014/08/soft-and-chewy-lemon-cookies.html

LEMON LEMONIES BY AVERIE SUNSHINE

If you like lemon, you're going to love these bars. They're packed with bold lemon flavor and not for the faint of heart.

YIELD: one 8x8-inch pan, 9 generous pieces
TOTAL TIME: about 3 hours, for cooling & glaze setting up

INGREDIENTS:

Bars

3/4 cup white chocolate chips
1/2 cup unsalted butter (1 stick), melted
2 large eggs
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
pinch salt, optional and to taste

Glaze

2 cups confectioners' sugar
about 1/3 cup lemon juice, or as necessary for consistency
about 1 tablespoon lemon zest, or to taste

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350F. Line an 8-by-8-inch baking pan with aluminum foil, spray with cooking spray; set aside.

Bars:

1. In a large, microwave-safe bowl add the white chocolate, butter, and heat to melt, about 2 minutes on high power. Stop to check and stir after 1 minute, and then heat in 20-second bursts, stopping to stir after each burst, until mixture can be stirred smooth. White chocolate is very prone to scorching and seizing up, so watch it carefully and don't overheat.

2. Wait momentarily before adding the eggs so you don't scramble them. Add the eggs, granulated sugar, lemon juice, and whisk until combined.

3. Add the flour, optional salt, and stir until just combined; don't overmix.

4. Turn batter out into prepared pan, smoothing the top lightly with a spatula.

5. Bake for about 27 to 28 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out mostly clean, or with a few moist crumbs, but no batter; set aside and make the glaze.

Glaze:

1. In a medium bowl, add 2 cup confectioners' sugar, 1/3 cup lemon juice, and whisk until smooth.

2. Add additional lemon juice (or sugar) to reach desired glaze consistency. I used slightly over 1/3 cup lemon juice. Glaze should be fairly thin and easily pourable.

3. Evenly pour glaze over bars, smoothing it lightly with a spatula if necessary, but glaze will likely just slide into place.

4. Evenly sprinkle with lemon zest.

5. Allow bars to cool in pan uncovered for at least 2 to 3 hours, (or overnight and cover with a sheet of foil) before slicing and serving so glaze can set up.

6. Bars will keep airtight at room temperature for up to 1 week, or in the freezer for up to 6 months.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2014/06/lemon-lemonies.html

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my gwen - is she sweet or what. such a lovely. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Alice is growing like a weed. She's sleepy this morning. A face only a mother could love. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't be surprised if they don't try. lol but then they would be stuck eating the ordinary cat food that gary buys (since his pet raccoons show up to eat most nights - and they eat a lot) but if they stick with me they get Little Friskies (chicken or fish) in a bowl that is never empty. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, it seems the kitties are subtlety moving into your place. You will wake up one morning in the yard and they will have taken over your house! (I think my cat has plans to edge me out, too, as soon as he figures out how to open a cat food can!)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So this is what our friends Andrew and Maggie are getting for baby Abigail. She was born June 10th. 

After this 8 need to knit for a baby girl die in August. A baby boy due in September and then in 2 wks we are going to a gender reveal party for my nephew and his gf. They are expecting in October so my great nephew Noah will be a big brother. Good thing my favourite things to knit are baby items ☺ ☺ ☺


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great to get to cuddle the recipients of your handy work. Nice items and glad to see you out and about.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the most recent photo of the 1967 - now has the black top instead of the white one (car originally had white interior and top - but interior was first project and I talked DH into changing it to black - now the top matches. It looks so nice! A new paint job will be done this fall/winter. Except for not having A/C, it's a fun car.


Ooh love the old car, Rookie it's terrific, such classic style back then. Stu is busy making some new hub cap covers for the old jaguar, some low life stole them off it last week. It's handy having an engineering workshop which can make things out of various metals.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sounds delicious, Liz!


It was good. My breakfast is like that almost every morning.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, everyone. I've had a very calm and quiet weekend. Just Don and I were home yesterday and it was very nice. At one p[oint I was alone so managed to make potato salad for tonight's dinner so that I didn't have to deal with it today. Made brownies and grilled some cod pieces and steamed carrots for dinner. Had intended to serve a small container of applesauce I'd found in the freezer but discovered that it contained mashed bananas instead of apples. Now that it's thawed, I'll need to make some banana bread or a cake soon.

Don is just back from hunting groundhogs out of a friends fields. They have been really destroying the crops which are just now beginning to approach the stage where he can determine if he has a viable crop after the tumultuous weather conditions we've had. Don said that he'd killed #19 and 20 this evening. The animals can truly reduce a farmer's return on his planting efforts.

Tim has decided to join me for a bit of conversation before getting ready for bed. TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone. I've had a very calm and quiet weekend. Just Don and I were home yesterday and it was very nice. At one p[oint I was alone so managed to make potato salad for tonight's dinner so that I didn't have to deal with it today. Made brownies and grilled some cod pieces and steamed carrots for dinner. Had intended to serve a small container of applesauce I'd found in the freezer but discovered that it contained mashed bananas instead of apples. Now that it's thawed, I'll need to make some banana bread or a cake soon.
> 
> Don is just back from hunting groundhogs out of a friends fields. They have been really destroying the crops which are just now beginning to approach the stage where he can determine if he has a viable crop after the tumultuous weather conditions we've had. Don said that he'd killed #19 and 20 this evening. The animals can truly reduce a farmer's return on his planting efforts.
> 
> ...


Nice you had some quiet time this weekend, I'm sure you could use it.

20 groundhogs seems a lot for one farm? They are very rare here, we have tons of gophers & a few badgers that can make a mess


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know if this will help gwen but it was in my email this morning. maybe a hot wax treatment on your hand would work. anyhow - for what it's worth --- sam

7 Exercises to Help Relieve Joint Pain
By Diana Rodriguez 
Reviewed by Lindsey Marcellin, MD, MPH

Regular Exercise Can Ease Symptoms of Rheumatoid Arthritis

Too tired to exercise? Forty to 80 percent of people with rheumatoid arthritis (RA) cite fatigue as their most debilitating symptom, according to research published in the Israel Medical Association Journal in 2014. That, coupled with joint pain and other symptoms of RA, can be a big barrier to getting regular exercise. "This decreased activity level in people with rheumatoid arthritis actually results in reduced muscle strength and ultimately can lead to increased arthritis pain and disability," says Hareth Madhoun, DO, a rheumatologist at Ohio State University's Wexner Medical Center. But regular exercise can actually help ease the symptoms of RA, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. "People who exercise have improved daily function, decreased depression and fatigue, reduced pain, and improved sleep," Dr. Madhoun says. Don't use rheumatoid arthritis as an excuse not to exercise. Instead, make it your reason to get moving with these seven expert-recommended RA exercises.

Walk Away Joint Pain - It's free, simple, you can do it almost anywhere, and it's easy on joint pain. Not only iswalking good for people with rheumatoid arthritis, but it's great for your heart health, says Craig Hensley, PT, DPT, OCS, a physical therapist at the University of Chicago Medical Center. And that's especially important for people with rheumatoid arthritis because the Arthritis Foundation notes that RA increases the risk for heart disease.

Swimming - In the water is a great place to stretch your muscles and soothe your joints, so hit the pool for an aerobic workout. Swim laps or try a water aerobics class. Swimming, along with other types of aerobic exercise, helps control weight, boost mood, and improve sleep, and it's good for overall health, Madhoun says. Dr. Hensley suggests doing aerobic exercise such as walking, swimming, or biking three to five times a week, eventually working up to sessions of 30 to 60 minutes.

Work Out With Weights - The stronger your muscles are, the less strain there is on your joints. So don't be afraid of weights, Hensley says, because they're a great way to get stronger and boost muscle mass. Experiment with weight machines, free weights, and resistance bands. Start slowly and increase your intensity gradually. Aim for two to three days a week, doing eight to 10 different exercises that work different large muscle groups across your body. Do two to three sets of eight to 12 repetitions per exercise.

Pedal and Spin - "Particularly for people with arthritis, the smoother motion of cycling minimizes the jolting of traditional jogging," says Brian LaMoreaux, MD, a rheumatologist at Wexner Medical Center. "Unfortunately, some people with rheumatoid arthritis may have hand damage that can limit their ability to participate in cycling." If your hands can handle it though, try biking a few times a week. Biking may help you condition your body for other types of exercise as well, Dr. LaMoreaux says.

Boost Body Awareness With Yoga and Tai Chi - "When a joint and its surrounding muscles are affected by arthritis, the result is often impaired coordination, position awareness, balance, and an increased risk of falling, which is why people complain of their 'knees giving out' with activity," Madhoun says. He explains that yoga and tai chi are examples of exercises that improve body awareness, which can increase coordination and balance, sense of where joints are positioned (proprioception), and relaxation. Plus, they include flexibility and range-of-motion moves, which boost joint flexibility and joint function, according to the American College of Rheumatology.

Tone Up With Pilates - Pilates focuses on strengthening and improving control of muscles, particularly muscles that influence posture, according to the National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine. This can make Pilates helpful in managing pain and coping with the symptoms of rheumatoid arthritis. Research published in the journal Archives of Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation in 2013 found that children with juvenile idiopathic arthritis saw a reduction in joint pain after participating in Pilates for six months compared with a group that did conventional exercises.

Get Fit at Home - You don't always have to hit the gym or even the pavement for a good workout. There's plenty of exercise to be had at home. Give your house a thorough cleaning or work in your yard pulling weeds, raking leaves, or cutting the grass. While you're at home, practice balancing on one leg to improve strength and balance, Hensley says. Improvise strengthening exercises by using a chair to move from sitting to standing, or lift soup cans as light weights.

Adjusting Exercise for Your Rheumatoid Arthritis

Respect your body and make adjustments according to your RA symptoms. "When people are in a flare of their disease, I often tell them to focus on flexibility and low-impact exercises such as swimming, yoga, and walking," says Anisha Dua, MD, MPH, a rheumatologist and assistant professor at the University of Chicago Medical Center. "When rheumatoid arthritis is well-controlled, it's highly beneficial to engage in regularly scheduled physical exercise, including aerobic and strengthening exercises."

http://www.everydayhealth.com/hs/rheumatoid-arthritis-treatment-management/joint-pain-relief-exercise-pictures/?iid=hprr_cs_*



Gweniepooh said:


> RA has been silly the past few days and I haven't been able to knit. Only hurting in my index finger on right hand but can't bend that one finger. Been slathering on the diclofenac gel like crazy. Think I'll try knitting holding that one finger out straight instead of using it to hold the needle. Hmmmmm......might work. Funny how just one digit can affect what you can do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look around for the lace. This might be something fun to try at KAP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are right there with you oneapril - we are here 24/7 so it you need to talk someone should be around most of the time. hope dd has a wonderful safe time and mom doesn't get too many grey hairs out of it. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Good morning/evening, all! My Amanda leaves tomorrow for a trip to Italy, Germany, Austria and Albania to visit college friends. She is going by herself, so this mom is pretty worried about it, but I have to let her go. Prayers will be appreciated!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far are you from the coast - actually i guess you could be anywhere in the UK and not be far from the coast. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Was going to say good morning but it's afternoon here so good afternoon everyone
> Alice is so cute Gwen I'm so glad you found each other
> Well as its so hot and stuffy here we are off for a run out to the coast hopefully cooler there


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely car jeanette --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the most recent photo of the 1967 - now has the black top instead of the white one (car originally had white interior and top - but interior was first project and I talked DH into changing it to black - now the top matches. It looks so nice! A new paint job will be done this fall/winter. Except for not having A/C, it's a fun car.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a good haul sonja - what is on the loom? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I hope all your garden is ok Bonnie don't want all that hard work ruined by the weather
> I've had a lovely afternoon with my youngest son put my feet in the North Sea it was bloomin freezing don't think that sea ever warms up and to think I used to swim in it . Sons still do . Youngest does a bit of surfing at the beach at a place called Saltburn it collects a lot of surfers from round the world , not much there but ideal for surfing apparently
> Passed a carboot ( our equivalent to a yard sale) so had to take a look and this is what I got for £3 (just over $3 )


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice you had some quiet time this weekend, I'm sure you could use it.
> 
> 20 groundhogs seems a lot for one farm? They are very rare here, we have tons of gophers & a few badgers that can make a mess


Ground hogs are also known as woodchucks here, Bonnie. Would that be a familiar name?

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who did he beat? isn't this is second wimbledon win? congrats andy murray. can remember - is he a scot? --- sam



KateB said:


> Yaaaay! Andy Murray just won Wimbledon!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so that is what is was. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Nice find, Sonja! You got the needlepoint AND the working frame? Good job, and nice yarn, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds just as good liz - a great combination. did you pour cream over it with just a touch of sugar. that is what i would have done. --- sam



budasha said:


> If I had read TP sooner, I would have had the cucumber/mango salad this morning. I ate my mango for breakfast with blueberries, banana and raspberries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures bonnie - thanks for posting them. that is a good looking motocycle. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> A couple more
> 
> DH by a small lake near Creston, BC & overlooking Osoyoos, BC


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but so worth the hassle. --- sam



budasha said:


> Very nice. I enjoy mine too and if I had a 2-car garage, I would keep it but having to store it elsewhere every winter is a hassle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you bubba love - great news - cancer free. good for you. aren't babies fun - i have a hew great coming end of september. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what beautiful work alibee - great color. i forgot - is this for you? --- sam



alibee said:


> Hope I've done this OK.
> Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Now I want to make cookies, but not turning on the oven today... At 7 p.m. the temperature was still 98°F. 

Baby things are fun to knit, and yours turned out great, Melody.

I'm going to knit on the socks tonight! Still four cuffs to go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

busy hands are happy hands. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen I think I'm starting to collect hobbies


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if louise wore a scarf don't turn into isodore duncan. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> And, here with the top down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait to see the finished product. it will be beautiful and perfect as always. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I dont think I could have chosen a more difficult pattern to crochet if I tried . I started late last night which was the worst time to start and just couldn't understand it all , tried again this morning and finally got the first flower row done only to realise it was too big so out it came , good thing crochet is do easy to frog . I'm now on second lot of flowers , and I've been to the frog pond more times than I care to say , can't wait to get them finished and I thought out of the two different stitches the flower for the bodice would be the easy part , my stubbornness sure does rear its ugly head when I'm working a pattern


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, it just started to lightly rain! Yay!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious baby - good pictures of all three of you. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here is little Warden the recipient of the baby blanket. He is so precious and I am in love.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fresh fish out of the lake - done over a camp fire - doesn't get any better than that. we want lots of pictures - especially of the bears.

--- sam



Poledra65 said:


> One set of clothes per day plus extra socks in case feet get wet, I am traveling as light as possible while covering all possibilities, we really need one of those pods for the top of the car. lol
> Yes we are going to Yellowstone, and David is definitely going fishing, his waders, poles, and tackle were the first things in the car. We are also doing the 2 hour charter on a boat so we can fish out on the lake again, David caught several lake trout out there last year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - i love the blanket. are they football fans? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So this is what our friends Andrew and Maggie are getting for baby Abigail. She was born June 10th.
> 
> After this 8 need to knit for a baby girl die in August. A baby boy due in September and then in 2 wks we are going to a gender reveal party for my nephew and his gf. They are expecting in October so my great nephew Noah will be a big brother. Good thing my favourite things to knit are baby items ☺ ☺ ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you. --- sam



budasha said:


> It was good. My breakfast is like that almost every morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i better stop so someone else has a chance to talk. ---- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Ground hogs are also known as woodchucks here, Bonnie. Would that be a familiar name?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I know that but we still don't have many of them


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's asphalt shingles


Thanks, Bonnie! I knew it, but my mind just was not working well enough to spit it out. Sometimes that's the way it goes. I am so glad someone knew what I was talking about. :sm12: :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, what a precious baby. I'd be in love also. Gage looks so sweet with the baby.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read all but not commented.
> Been out with DB today in the mountains. Beautiful scenery nice company good food and music.
> A few years ago our sister copied all the old singles from our teens and we played these all day. All from the 70s. Though I also love the 60s.


Sounds like you are having a good time! Enjoy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Alice is growing like a weed. She's sleepy this morning. A face only a mother could love. LOL


Alice is so cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> RA has been silly the past few days and I haven't been able to knit. Only hurting in my index finger on right hand but can't bend that one finger. Been slathering on the diclofenac gel like crazy. Think I'll try knitting holding that one finger out straight instead of using it to hold the needle. Hmmmmm......might work. Funny how just one digit can affect what you can do.


I'm sorry you are hurting, Gwen. I know what you mean about a finger not wanting to bend. My right thumb has been like that for about 6 months. An arthritis "knot" popped up over night and now the thumb barely bends on good days. It's really fun trying to write! I've taken to holding the pen or pencil at that joint with the end of my thumb sticking out. My writing has gotten worse over time, but now it's looks really bad, compared to what it looked like 20 years ago. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good morning/evening, all! My Amanda leaves tomorrow for a trip to Italy, Germany, Austria and Albania to visit college friends. She is going by herself, so this mom is pretty worried about it, but I have to let her go. Prayers will be appreciated!


Sending prayers for safe travels for Amanda, and peace of mind for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the most recent photo of the 1967 - now has the black top instead of the white one (car originally had white interior and top - but interior was first project and I talked DH into changing it to black - now the top matches. It looks so nice! A new paint job will be done this fall/winter. Except for not having A/C, it's a fun car.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great car.
> April, hope your DD has a great trip, I didn't know you could visit Albania, my old passport had a stamp, not valid for there.
> 
> Sonja, hope you have a nice day at the beach.
> ...


Hope your router is un-fried by now. We had to call customer service on ours a week or so ago, due to power outage. Hope you are not floating away by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry that your Dad has diabetes, but I'm sure glad they found it now and not later after much worse symptoms kicked in.
> One reason I'm looking so forward to Yellowstone, no news of violence unless it's an animal on a dimwitted tourist, well, I guess I should include us in that since David thinks we need to go several miles down river for fishing and a picnic, please y'all, pray we don't see any bears, hear any bears, or get eaten by a bear.
> I do hope that you got a good nights sleep, it's so hard on the mind and body to not get good rest.


Sending prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope all your garden is ok Bonnie don't want all that hard work ruined by the weather
> I've had a lovely afternoon with my youngest son put my feet in the North Sea it was bloomin freezing don't think that sea ever warms up and to think I used to swim in it . Sons still do . Youngest does a bit of surfing at the beach at a place called Saltburn it collects a lot of surfers from round the world , not much there but ideal for surfing apparently
> Passed a carboot ( our equivalent to a yard sale) so had to take a look and this is what I got for £3 (just over $3 )


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A couple more
> 
> DH by a small lake near Creston, BC & overlooking Osoyoos, BC


Beautiful! So glad the router survived. How is your DH feeling today?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


It's nice to see you, Jackie! Wonderful news for your tests. Snuggle the little one for me, please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I bet you are missing Kimber but think of how well trained she will be upon her return. Hopefully no more messes! But if you are desperate I'll gladly send you some of Alice's messes....LOL.


 :sm09: I can just imagine that making it through the mail!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

alibee said:


> Hope I've done this OK.
> Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


That's very pretty! Love the neckline.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba Love so happy to hear. ????????????????????????

Warden is such a sweet little fella. So blessed to have his parents as friends and now him to love as well. 

Yes Sam the parents are huge football fans. They loved the sleep sack and hat.

Made these 2 tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yess I do! Will miss you all in August, but then there's always next year, I hope.


I hope so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here is little Warden the recipient of the baby blanket. He is so precious and I am in love.


I love the one of Gage and Warden!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's somewhat better today, cut the lawn with the riding mower but back on the couch now.
> I went to the wedding with DS & family & came home early. It was a very nice time.
> DH called our Dr friend in Edmonton, he will fit DH into his busy schedule on Wed & hopefully get things moving toward surgery, he's very good about getting things done.
> 
> Sonja, I saw these cute booties on Pinterest but couldn't find the pattern or a name to search but with you talent I'm sure you can whip some upð???????? they look like they would stay on well


Keeping your DH in my prayers. Hope the surgery can be done quickly. Cute booties. Yes, I think Sonja can whip those up in no time!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love the one of Gage and Warden!


I love that one as well. 
The day I told him Warden was born he burst into tears. He was so excited. Today when he held him he said to him... oh Warden you are so sweet. I will always look out for you and I will teach you how to play video games. Me and Bonde(Wardens mom) were bawling ????????

I have just changed my Avatar to that very picture☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 10 July '16 Sunday
> 
> 90° with 63% humidity - but there is a slight breeze which helps save the day. I have the door and windows open for a change. It cooled down nicely last night so I opened up for the night and just left it open this morning. If I was up and around I would close up and turn on the a/c but it has been really quiet here and I have not done much so I am fine.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to both boys! Damien's team made it to the next championship game yesterday. They were to play today, and if they won that, they play again on the 16th. He is in Chicago by now with youth ministry, so I have not heard how the team did today.

I copied the sausage gravy and the lemon cookie recipes. Both sounded good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So this is what our friends Andrew and Maggie are getting for baby Abigail. She was born June 10th.
> 
> After this 8 need to knit for a baby girl die in August. A baby boy due in September and then in 2 wks we are going to a gender reveal party for my nephew and his gf. They are expecting in October so my great nephew Noah will be a big brother. Good thing my favourite things to knit are baby items ☺ ☺ ☺


 Abigail is a lucky little girl! You are going to be busy. Congratulations to Noah and family!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone. I've had a very calm and quiet weekend. Just Don and I were home yesterday and it was very nice. At one p[oint I was alone so managed to make potato salad for tonight's dinner so that I didn't have to deal with it today. Made brownies and grilled some cod pieces and steamed carrots for dinner. Had intended to serve a small container of applesauce I'd found in the freezer but discovered that it contained mashed bananas instead of apples. Now that it's thawed, I'll need to make some banana bread or a cake soon.
> 
> Don is just back from hunting groundhogs out of a friends fields. They have been really destroying the crops which are just now beginning to approach the stage where he can determine if he has a viable crop after the tumultuous weather conditions we've had. Don said that he'd killed #19 and 20 this evening. The animals can truly reduce a farmer's return on his planting efforts.
> 
> ...


I am glad you had a quiet weekend together. Dinner sounds tasty.

We call groundhogs targets at our house. They sure do destroy things. Crops and undermine buildings. My brother said that they need to replace part of the garage floor from them tunneling under the foundation into the dirt floor side. And they keep tunneling under our storage shed.

Enjoy your conversation with Tim. Have a good night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> if louise wore a scarf don't turn into isodore duncan. --- sam


Louise wouldn't wear anything very long and flowing to cause an issue -- maybe one of those triangle scarves so popular in the 1960's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know if this will help gwen but it was in my email this morning. maybe a hot wax treatment on your hand would work. anyhow - for what it's worth --- sam
> 
> 7 Exercises to Help Relieve Joint Pain
> By Diana Rodriguez
> ...


Thanks Sam, that applies to me too, though as far as I know, and my dr. has said, I don't have RA. But it applies to osteo, and to fibro also. And I did notice a difference this week, as I had no choice but to keep moving, and today has been a good day. Now, if I could get up and down from the floor to do some of these exercises!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bubba Love so happy to hear. ????????????????????????
> 
> Warden is such a sweet little fella. So blessed to have his parents as friends and now him to love as well.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I love that one as well.
> The day I told him Warden was born he burst into tears. He was so excited. Today when he held him he said to him... oh Warden you are so sweet. I will always look out for you and I will teach you how to play video games. Me and Bonde(Wardens mom) were bawling ????????
> 
> I have just changed my Avatar to that very picture☺


What a sweetheart! You are raising him well. No wonder you both were crying!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 33 and I am caught up for the evening. 

DH is back to day shift tomorrow. He managed to stay up all day so he could sleep tonight. We went out for breakfast and picked up a newspaper on our way to watch trains for a bit. A whole 2 trains went through. Oh well. It was a nice day, sunshine, parked in the shade with a nice breeze. We read the paper, and I crocheted a bit, then we went to Rural King and picked up a few things. Stopped at the orchard and bought a bag of seconds apples. Golden delicious. Oh, and half a gallon of apple cider. Came home and got out pork chops for dinner, and did a few loads of laundry. I cooked enough pork chops for 3 meals and will freeze the extra for in the RV for quick meals. I pulled out some bacon to cook also. I do it in the oven. No mess that way. Most of that will go in the RV freezer also. 

Now I need to fix DH's breakfast sandwich for morning, and go to bed! It's all cooked, just has been cooling. He will heat it up at work in the morning when he gets there. 

Good night everyone. Prayers and hugs for all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am nowhere near caught up and won't be doing that tonight. I have one more day of vacation left and I am being picked up at 7 AM for a day trip to the Mary Maxim store in Port Huron Michigan. It is about a 3 hour trip one way so my friend has offered to drive since I have done quite a bit of that the past week. I do have to share an interesting memory from this week's travels. Matthew saw signs along the road asking people to adopt the highway. He innocently asked why would anyone want a highway for a pet. You can't feed it, play with it, pet it so why would anyone want it for a pet. I told him that people adopt the highway so they clean up a section of it. He does not want to have a pet highway so he can clean up after other people. I guess everyone is going to need to do their share of not littering along the highway because they do not make great pets.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad today was a good day.
Mary, Sweet story re: Matthew. Good point, I'm not crazy about picking up after other people.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you've been very busy. Whatever happened to your gazebo?


We had a downpour overnight. Looks as though there was too much water for drain pipes and it poured over onto the gazebos roof. The roof collapsed, broke several of the supports, ripped a huge hole in the roof as well. I had to take a broom and lift a section of what was left of the roof to empty the rest of the water out so that I could dismantle the gazebo. It's now in pieces in the garage and I'll be taking it to the dump tomorrow or Tuesday. Have had to park my car outside for the past 2 nights.
Cleaned the deck off early Sunday morning, will now have to cover my chairs and 2 seater and remove the covers whenever I sit out there. I'm really disappointed as I was able to sit out there anytime day or night and not have to worry about mosquitos, fly's or any other bugs. Plus it kept the birds at bay as well, lol! Never mind I will just have to use my awning instead, I just loved the gazebo though...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We had a downpour overnight. Looks as though there was too much water for drain pipes and it poured over onto the gazebos roof. The roof collapsed, broke several of the supports, ripped a huge hole in the roof as well. I had to take a broom and lift a section of what was left of the roof to empty the rest of the water out so that I could dismantle the gazebo. It's now in pieces in the garage and I'll be taking it to the dump tomorrow or Tuesday. Have had to park my car outside for the past 2 nights.
> Cleaned the deck off early Sunday morning, will now have to cover my chairs and 2 seater and remove the covers whenever I sit out there. I'm really disappointed as I was able to sit out there anytime day or night and not have to worry about mosquitos, fly's or any other bugs. Plus it kept the birds at bay as well, lol! Never mind I will just have to use my awning instead, I just loved the gazebo though...


Too bad about your gazebo, it would sure be nice to sit out without bugs & having to remove covers from your chairs. Crazy weather everywhere, very unsettled here, storms & showers every day lately, floods,hail & tornadoes in some parts of the province. We've had nothing that bad, thank goodness, but it's pretty muddy.

Mary hope you have a fun trip to Mary Maxim, safe travels 
My sinuses gave been giving me grief that last couple of days, not sure if it's the barometric pressure or the flowering canola.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hats melody - who is the model? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Bubba Love so happy to hear. ????????????????????????
> 
> Warden is such a sweet little fella. So blessed to have his parents as friends and now him to love as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

getting down is not the problem tami - it's getting up that takes the work. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Sam, that applies to me too, though as far as I know, and my dr. has said, I don't have RA. But it applies to osteo, and to fibro also. And I did notice a difference this week, as I had no choice but to keep moving, and today has been a good day. Now, if I could get up and down from the floor to do some of these exercises!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time at mary maxims mary. i will be interested in what you think of the store. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am nowhere near caught up and won't be doing that tonight. I have one more day of vacation left and I am being picked up at 7 AM for a day trip to the Mary Maxim store in Port Huron Michigan. It is about a 3 hour trip one way so my friend has offered to drive since I have done quite a bit of that the past week. I do have to share an interesting memory from this week's travels. Matthew saw signs along the road asking people to adopt the highway. He innocently asked why would anyone want a highway for a pet. You can't feed it, play with it, pet it so why would anyone want it for a pet. I told him that people adopt the highway so they clean up a section of it. He does not want to have a pet highway so he can clean up after other people. I guess everyone is going to need to do their share of not littering along the highway because they do not make great pets.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how far are you from the coast - actually i guess you could be anywhere in the UK and not be far from the coast. --- sam


To the nearest coast it takes us just over 15 minutes but within 40 minutes I could be in about 15 different coastal villages most probably more depending if I go north or south . Here are pictures of the 3 closest beaches to me . Takes about 15 to 25 minutes to get to these beaches 
The last one is were I used to take my sons nothing there but sand and water ideal place to take a picnic


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's somewhat better today, cut the lawn with the riding mower but back on the couch now.
> I went to the wedding with DS & family & came home early. It was a very nice time.
> DH called our Dr friend in Edmonton, he will fit DH into his busy schedule on Wed & hopefully get things moving toward surgery, he's very good about getting things done.
> 
> Sonja, I saw these cute booties on Pinterest but couldn't find the pattern or a name to search but with you talent I'm sure you can whip some upð???????? they look like they would stay on well


Glad to hear that your husband is feeling a bit better Bonnie , happier to hear that he is being sensible and going to see a doctor again . Needs to get it sorted soon so he's not in pain anymore

I've seen those shoes Bonnie got them in my picture album . Would like to make them but I hate doing that edging , can't remember what it's called as I have a stupid head ache again and can't think , well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it . ???? Its were you pick stitches up from a couple of rows below . Should really practice picking up stitches then I wouldn't dislike doing it so much


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am officially jealous. i would love living fifteen minutes from the beach. love the fence where you went. the "picnic" spot - lovely - send an afternoon there - wine and cheese and bread - talk about daydreams. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> To the nearest coast it takes us just over 15 minutes but within 40 minutes I could be in about 15 different coastal villages most probably more depending if I go north or south . Here are pictures of the 3 closest beaches to me . Takes about 15 to 25 minutes to get to these beaches
> The last one is were I used to take my sons nothing there but sand and water ideal place to take a picnic


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, cute baby, nice photos.
> 
> Kaye, hope you hav a great vacation & no bears.
> 
> I'm not doing much today, it's raining again. If it ever dries up, I have so many weeds to pick


Raining here too . It's rained all night long and still raining at nearly 8 but still very warm and stuffy here with humidity at 84% . I don't think the humidity as dropped below 80% in the last 2 weeks . If the weatherman is to be believed the sun is supposed to come out soon , will believe it when it happens 
Think I will be picking loads of weeds to Bonnie unless you want to come and do mine once you have finished your own ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So this is what our friends Andrew and Maggie are getting for baby Abigail. She was born June 10th.
> 
> After this 8 need to knit for a baby girl die in August. A baby boy due in September and then in 2 wks we are going to a gender reveal party for my nephew and his gf. They are expecting in October so my great nephew Noah will be a big brother. Good thing my favourite things to knit are baby items ☺ ☺ ☺


They are lovely Mel especially the football cocoon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Bubba Love so happy to hear. ????????????????????????
> 
> Warden is such a sweet little fella. So blessed to have his parents as friends and now him to love as well.
> 
> ...


Lovely hats Mel and you have cousin Itt modelling them ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> How do you make coathangers, Sugar?


I will just read ahead in case anyone else has posted instructions, if not I will hunt out mine for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great car.
> April, hope your DD has a great trip, I didn't know you could visit Albania, my old passport had a stamp, not valid for there.
> 
> Sonja, hope you have a nice day at the beach.
> ...


Ditto to all the above....

Aaaww will Kimber come back to your place after training.? I hope your internet is up and running again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I hope all your garden is ok Bonnie don't want all that hard work ruined by the weather
> I've had a lovely afternoon with my youngest son put my feet in the North Sea it was bloomin freezing don't think that sea ever warms up and to think I used to swim in it . Sons still do . Youngest does a bit of surfing at the beach at a place called Saltburn it collects a lot of surfers from round the world , not much there but ideal for surfing apparently
> Passed a carboot ( our equivalent to a yard sale) so had to take a look and this is what I got for £3 (just over $3 )


Good find Sonja! And I bet you cooled down quick dipping in that water. :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Thank you Joy! I am sure, like many here, we are happy our girls are confident and independent enough to travel, but it is in the mom handbook that we have to worry a little, right!? What did your Amanda do in Indonesia? Sounds like it would be an interesting place to see.


It is our job as mothers to worry for sure. I hope she has a wonderful time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A couple more
> 
> DH by a small lake near Creston, BC & overlooking Osoyoos, BC


Lovely photos Bonnie, thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh love the old car, Rookie it's terrific, such classic style back then. Stu is busy making some new hub cap covers for the old jaguar, some low life stole them off it last week. It's handy having an engineering workshop which can make things out of various metals.


That low life probably sold them for drugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yaaaay! Andy Murray just won Wimbledon!!!


My very clever brother. Just remove his surname -a minor detail. Named after Mums Dad who was John Andrew Murray. As my oldest brother was named John after my other Grandfather Andrew got Grandpas other two names. This is the brother I am staying with. 
Saw the news of Andrew Murrays win while having lunch with Denise. I have a soft spot for him because of his name and being Scottish. 
Had a lovely time with Denise. Hoped on a bus to have a bit of a look if Parramatta and saw very little we talked so much. So decided to stay on to a park. And missed the stop again! Chatted about all sorts of things. 
I bought a cheap tea pot ( Mum is coming here in a couple of weeks. Andrew wanted a tea cosy for get but as he didn't yet have a teapot hard to know what size to knit it. So now knitting the cosy. Liked the look of Sorlenna's socks the other day. Read the pattern but couldn't remember the order of the Yos etc. so may be doing Sorlenna's or my version on the teapot! Hopefully it will be OK. not that it matters too much as it won't get much use.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It is my little stuffed animal of Chew baccarat. That's my model this time. ☺????????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Worry with due cause, my older one never returned from her solo overseas trip, or at least only as ashes.


Big hugs Julie :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


Lovely to hear from you and fantastic test results!! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> who did he beat? isn't this is second wimbledon win? congrats andy murray. can remember - is he a scot? --- sam


He beat the Canadian player Milos Raonic and yes, Andy is a Scot. This is his second win at Wimbledon - when he won in 2013 he was the first British man to win it for 77 years! (Fred Perry was the last)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sweater alibee and you got the sleeves the right way round ????


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Raining here too . It's rained all night long and still raining at nearly 8 but still very warm and stuffy here with humidity at 84% . I don't think the humidity as dropped below 80% in the last 2 weeks . If the weatherman is to be believed the sun is supposed to come out soon , will believe it when it happens
> Think I will be picking loads of weeds to Bonnie unless you want to come and do mine once you have finished your own ????


More rain here too! However it's to improve in the next few days so hopefully Hannah (who arrives on Thursday) might get to stay dry!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> More rain here too! However it's to improve in the next few days so hopefully Hannah (who arrives on Thursday) might get to stay dry!


The sun will shine hopefully and Hannah will get to see part of Scotland at its best , beautiful and green everywhere 
That's the best part of our weather everywhere is so green .

It's stopped raining now still no sign of the sun though


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, so sorry about your gazebo. Yes, awning will be some protection, but not the same.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, it just started to lightly rain! Yay!


Only lightly, I could share some with you
It's 3:20 am here, raining so hard it sounds like the roof is coming in, been doing it for 1/2 hr already, stuff will be flattened. DH just went to DSs house across the road to check if his basement is flooding, not sure what he will do if it is. Last time DS was home he got extensions put on the holes for his sewer tank, has to put more dirt around th house & slope it away but hasn't done it yet, the way it's raining it would be washed away anyway :sm06: 
There is downpour warnings for the lower 1/2 of the province for the next 2 days, Estevan by the US border got 5 inches in a few minutes today, they were canoeing down the streets! I'm glad we live on the top of a sandy hill

Edit DH just came back, DS basement is still dry :sm24: but it's still pouring buckets 20minutes later, I will be interested to see what's in the rain gauge in the morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, like Sam, I am officially jealous. All this sand and no ocean just doesn't do it for me some days. I grew up swimming in the Atlantic at Jones Beach, Long Island, New York.
Margaret, waiting to see pic of tea cozy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

BubbaLove, fantastic test results! Congratulations.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto to all the above....
> 
> Aaaww will Kimber come back to your place after training.? I hope your internet is up and running again.


She will be back with us every 2nd week while son works.

I left the router unplugged for 1/2 hr & it started working again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hooray I've got the flowers done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hooray I've got the flowers done


That's pretty, what are you making now? I love that color

Nice pictures of the beaches. Nice to have so many choices of where to go, too bad it's so cold. Are you on the Atlantic side of the UK or the channel side?, I guess I couod try to google that but being lazy :sm02:

We also have lots of choices for beaches, within an hour there at lots of lakes but for swimming, Brightsand, 10 miles away has one of the best beaches in the province.
http://ca.search.yahoo.com/search?p=Brightsand+lake&fr=ipad&fr2=intlr&ei=UTF-8


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here is little Warden the recipient of the baby blanket. He is so precious and I am in love.


Aaaw adorable. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, Amanda taught birth control, AIDS protection and family planning. As the clients didn't read, she worked the teaching into a puppet show as that was their traditional way of learning. From that experience she decided to become a doctor and today is a child psychiatrist. What will your Amanda be doing?


That's so great, Joy. You must be very proud! This time, my DD is just on vacation, visiting college friends. When she comes back she will be starting a grad program (and hopefully planning a wedding!) :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Awww! And Gage looks so happy!


gagesmom said:


> Here is little Warden the recipient of the baby blanket. He is so precious and I am in love.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> To the nearest coast it takes us just over 15 minutes but within 40 minutes I could be in about 15 different coastal villages most probably more depending if I go north or south . Here are pictures of the 3 closest beaches to me . Takes about 15 to 25 minutes to get to these beaches
> The last one is were I used to take my sons nothing there but sand and water ideal place to take a picnic


 :sm24: :sm24: I really like those works of art in the first photo...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if they don't try. lol but then they would be stuck eating the ordinary cat food that gary buys (since his pet raccoons show up to eat most nights - and they eat a lot) but if they stick with me they get Little Friskies (chicken or fish) in a bowl that is never empty. --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam! You all are so kind!


thewren said:


> we are right there with you oneapril - we are here 24/7 so it you need to talk someone should be around most of the time. hope dd has a wonderful safe time and mom doesn't get too many grey hairs out of it. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Tami!


tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for safe travels for Amanda, and peace of mind for you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hear that!


thewren said:


> getting down is not the problem tami - it's getting up that takes the work. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photos! I love the ocean.


Swedenme said:


> To the nearest coast it takes us just over 15 minutes but within 40 minutes I could be in about 15 different coastal villages most probably more depending if I go north or south . Here are pictures of the 3 closest beaches to me . Takes about 15 to 25 minutes to get to these beaches
> The last one is were I used to take my sons nothing there but sand and water ideal place to take a picnic


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aw thanks, Sugar. Don't go to any trouble. I will look on line. Thank you so much.


sugarsugar said:


> I will just read ahead in case anyone else has posted instructions, if not I will hunt out mine for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!


sugarsugar said:


> It is our job as mothers to worry for sure. I hope she has a wonderful time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You two have fun! So neat that she can come to visit!


KateB said:


> More rain here too! However it's to improve in the next few days so hopefully Hannah (who arrives on Thursday) might get to stay dry!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja they are beautiful flowers!!


Swedenme said:


> Hooray I've got the flowers done


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A finished "waffle stitch" scarf done in a Lion Brand yarn (I can't remember the name). It is a free pattern from the Caron website. It is a nice, cushy knit (about 75 inches long).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty, what are you making now? I love that color
> 
> Nice pictures of the beaches. Nice to have so many choices of where to go, too bad it's so cold. Are you on the Atlantic side of the UK or the channel side?, I guess I couod try to google that but being lazy :sm02:
> 
> ...


East side Bonnie . So it's the North Sea and it never warms up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: :sm24: I really like those works of art in the first photo...


They have been spending a lot of money trying to brighten and smarten the promenade up as it had been looking really rundown . Apart from the big upright pier ( don't ask ) they have done a good job . It s quite pleasant again to walk along that way


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Lovely photos! I love the ocean.


Me too . It calms me even when the waves are crashing and thundering about


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good for the soul!


Swedenme said:


> Me too . It calms me even when the waves are crashing and thundering about


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja they are beautiful flowers!!


Thank you April . I've now started the skirt part but I will have to put it down and go and do some housework????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry if I missed it. ..what are you making?


Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . I've now started the skirt part but I will have to put it down and go and do some housework????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> A finished "waffle stitch" scarf done in a Lion Brand yarn (I can't remember the name). It is a free pattern from the Caron website. It is a nice, cushy knit.


It's lovely April . Very pretty colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sorry if I missed it. ..what are you making?


Don't think I said but it's hopefully going to be a little dress . Although the pattern does say you can use the flower stitch for items such as bags or blankets . Think it would take me 10 years to make a blanket. Very long term project????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks! The color is darker than it appears...more orange.


Swedenme said:


> It's lovely April . Very pretty colours


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well...for most people, Sonja. You will have it finished in a few hours!! You do have mad skills!


Swedenme said:


> Don't think I said but it's hopefully going to be a little dress . Although the pattern does say you can use the flower stitch for items such as bags or blankets . Think it would take me 10 years to make a blanket. Very long term project????


 :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am off to work. Enjoy your day/evening!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hooray I've got the flowers done


Oh my, you are very clever Sonja.... :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> A finished "waffle stitch" scarf done in a Lion Brand yarn (I can't remember the name). It is a free pattern from the Caron website. It is a nice, cushy knit (about 75 inches long).


Very nice, I love the colours. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I am off to work. Enjoy your day/evening!


Hope you have a good day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my, you are very clever Sonja.... :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy I think I'm just stubborn and won't give in till I can do it ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy I think I'm just stubborn and won't give in till I can do it ????


 :sm24: And a lot of patience too I reckon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful flowers, Sonja. Looking forward to seeing the dress. 

Loved the waffle pattern scarf too. Very nice colorway.

Mary, did you collapse after your post vacation trip to Mary Maxim? Did you buy anything? Matthew is an impressive consultant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


Good news that there is no cancer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

alibee said:


> Hope I've done this OK.
> Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


Very nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Beautiful flowers, Sonja. Looking forward to seeing the dress.
> 
> Loved the waffle pattern scarf too. Very nice colorway.
> 
> Mary, did you collapse after your post vacation trip to Mary Maxim? Did you buy anything? Matthew is an impressive consultant.


Thank you . I think it will be a while before its finished . Bunnies router might not by fried but I think my brain is now ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds just as good liz - a great combination. did you pour cream over it with just a touch of sugar. that is what i would have done. --- sam


Just put on a couple of tbsps. of yogurt. This time it was blueberry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got to love auto correct. It is Chew bacca from Star Wars modeling the hats. Approaching 9am here and it looks like a beautiful day out there. 
Not much on my schedule today. Make more baby hats until I decide what to make for the next baby due next month.
Take care all and I will check back in later on. ☺☺☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We had a downpour overnight. Looks as though there was too much water for drain pipes and it poured over onto the gazebos roof. The roof collapsed, broke several of the supports, ripped a huge hole in the roof as well. I had to take a broom and lift a section of what was left of the roof to empty the rest of the water out so that I could dismantle the gazebo. It's now in pieces in the garage and I'll be taking it to the dump tomorrow or Tuesday. Have had to park my car outside for the past 2 nights.
> Cleaned the deck off early Sunday morning, will now have to cover my chairs and 2 seater and remove the covers whenever I sit out there. I'm really disappointed as I was able to sit out there anytime day or night and not have to worry about mosquitos, fly's or any other bugs. Plus it kept the birds at bay as well, lol! Never mind I will just have to use my awning instead, I just loved the gazebo though...


Wow - must have been a bad storm. I wonder how it missed us. You should consider getting another with the metal cover instead of fabric. I had the fabric one and it got to be too much to take down and put up. I now have a slanted roof over part of my deck. It covers the seating area and leaves a portion open for my plants. I can sit outside in the rain. Works well for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am nowhere near caught up and won't be doing that tonight. I have one more day of vacation left and I am being picked up at 7 AM for a day trip to the Mary Maxim store in Port Huron Michigan. It is about a 3 hour trip one way so my friend has offered to drive since I have done quite a bit of that the past week. I do have to share an interesting memory from this week's travels. Matthew saw signs along the road asking people to adopt the highway. He innocently asked why would anyone want a highway for a pet. You can't feed it, play with it, pet it so why would anyone want it for a pet. I told him that people adopt the highway so they clean up a section of it. He does not want to have a pet highway so he can clean up after other people. I guess everyone is going to need to do their share of not littering along the highway because they do not make great pets.


Matthew is correct that highways do not make good pets! And, yes, everyone needs to do their part to keep our highways, and our nation as clean as possible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To the nearest coast it takes us just over 15 minutes but within 40 minutes I could be in about 15 different coastal villages most probably more depending if I go north or south . Here are pictures of the 3 closest beaches to me . Takes about 15 to 25 minutes to get to these beaches
> The last one is were I used to take my sons nothing there but sand and water ideal place to take a picnic


Lovely beaches.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> We had a downpour overnight. Looks as though there was too much water for drain pipes and it poured over onto the gazebos roof. The roof collapsed, broke several of the supports, ripped a huge hole in the roof as well. I had to take a broom and lift a section of what was left of the roof to empty the rest of the water out so that I could dismantle the gazebo. It's now in pieces in the garage and I'll be taking it to the dump tomorrow or Tuesday. Have had to park my car outside for the past 2 nights.
> Cleaned the deck off early Sunday morning, will now have to cover my chairs and 2 seater and remove the covers whenever I sit out there. I'm really disappointed as I was able to sit out there anytime day or night and not have to worry about mosquitos, fly's or any other bugs. Plus it kept the birds at bay as well, lol! Never mind I will just have to use my awning instead, I just loved the gazebo though...


I am sorry the rain took out your gazebo. I have found that cheap mouthwash in a spray bottle works pretty good at keeping the mosquitos away. Just spray the area around you. I was a bit skeptical about it to begin with, but a friend had tried it and said it worked. So, I tried it. The bugs came close, but didn't land and bite. I just bought the cheap mouthwash at the $ store. Perhaps this will help you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad about your gazebo, it would sure be nice to sit out without bugs & having to remove covers from your chairs. Crazy weather everywhere, very unsettled here, storms & showers every day lately, floods,hail & tornadoes in some parts of the province. We've had nothing that bad, thank goodness, but it's pretty muddy.
> 
> Mary hope you have a fun trip to Mary Maxim, safe travels
> My sinuses gave been giving me grief that last couple of days, not sure if it's the barometric pressure or the flowering canola.


Hope your sinuses are better soon. And that you dry out, slightly. I don't want it to dry out too much for you and the crops.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> getting down is not the problem tami - it's getting up that takes the work. --- sam


For you, maybe, Sam. Unless I am already sitting in a sturdy chair and can just slide out of it, it takes work for me to get down, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To the nearest coast it takes us just over 15 minutes but within 40 minutes I could be in about 15 different coastal villages most probably more depending if I go north or south . Here are pictures of the 3 closest beaches to me . Takes about 15 to 25 minutes to get to these beaches
> The last one is were I used to take my sons nothing there but sand and water ideal place to take a picnic


Beautiful! Thank you for sharing. I love being by the water.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that your husband is feeling a bit better Bonnie , happier to hear that he is being sensible and going to see a doctor again . Needs to get it sorted soon so he's not in pain anymore
> 
> I've seen those shoes Bonnie got them in my picture album . Would like to make them but I hate doing that edging , can't remember what it's called as I have a stupid head ache again and can't think , well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it . ???? Its were you pick stitches up from a couple of rows below . Should really practice picking up stitches then I wouldn't dislike doing it so much


Hope your headache is soon gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Only lightly, I could share some with you
> It's 3:20 am here, raining so hard it sounds like the roof is coming in, been doing it for 1/2 hr already, stuff will be flattened. DH just went to DSs house across the road to check if his basement is flooding, not sure what he will do if it is. Last time DS was home he got extensions put on the holes for his sewer tank, has to put more dirt around th house & slope it away but hasn't done it yet, the way it's raining it would be washed away anyway :sm06:
> There is downpour warnings for the lower 1/2 of the province for the next 2 days, Estevan by the US border got 5 inches in a few minutes today, they were canoeing down the streets! I'm glad we live on the top of a sandy hill
> 
> Edit DH just came back, DS basement is still dry :sm24: but it's still pouring buckets 20minutes later, I will be interested to see what's in the rain gauge in the morning.


Oh, no. Will the flattened crops stand back up? I am thinking not, as I know the wheat around here only rises back up a little bit when it's been flattened by wind or rain, and it's hard to combine at harvest time. I hope you don't have too much crop damage, and the basements stay dry. That was an awful lot of rain in a few minutes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hooray I've got the flowers done


Looks great!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous! You've done such a lovely job.


alibee said:


> Hope I've done this OK.
> Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right Sam. I DO need to exercise more. I definitely need to get my self back into going to the YWCO and do the water class. No excuse. Have become quite the hermit in many regards. As much as I enjoy being with people I have become very much the loner the past year. Would most of the time rather stay at home and vegetate. Yes I suffer from depression but take meds for it and don't think that is the issue. Love to have company but don't make the effort to get out. Shame on me! Being way too truthful today. Need to get out and work on my newest project; refinishing my coffee table. TTYL


thewren said:


> i don't know if this will help gwen but it was in my email this morning. maybe a hot wax treatment on your hand would work. anyhow - for what it's worth --- sam
> 
> 7 Exercises to Help Relieve Joint Pain
> By Diana Rodriguez
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hannah is "sweet" but I guarantee you she won't melt in the rain! LOL When she gets there give her a hug from me. Miss my baby girl.



KateB said:


> More rain here too! However it's to improve in the next few days so hopefully Hannah (who arrives on Thursday) might get to stay dry!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


Swedenme said:


> Hooray I've got the flowers done


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love those colors. LIke the waffle stitch too. Will have to check out the Caron website.

Have flown through the posts this morning and missed lots I'm sure. Have loved all the photos and projects even if I didn't comment.
Headed out to work on coffee table. Will hopefully get it finished today (have sanded the past two days.) TTYL



oneapril said:


> A finished "waffle stitch" scarf done in a Lion Brand yarn (I can't remember the name). It is a free pattern from the Caron website. It is a nice, cushy knit (about 75 inches long).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, I am proud. Hope your daughter has a wonderful vacation before starting grads cool. A wedding? How exciting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, the flowers are lovely.
Oneapril, love the scarf, both the cushy pattern and color way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I only walked a half hour this morning as we didn't get out til 6:50 a.m. I'm hoping to do weights and water jog later. Linda is coming at 1 p.m. To do artwork class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

progress report on Gwen's Guernsey, I am now a bit further on working the neck band.
plus my finished Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I think it will be a while before its finished . Bunnies router might not by fried but I think my brain is now ????


???????????? but don't you know I hate that nickname


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, the sweater & scarf are looking great
April, lovely scarf
Sonja, I too love the sound of the waves crashing or even a river running, something so soothing about the sounds of water, except for that storm last night!
We got 2" of rain in just over an hour, I would think it was over & it would start again. The nay damage I see in the yard is some of the really tall rasberries are laid down & some delphiniums. The canola I can see from the house Is so thick & tangled it usually doesn't get flattened.
Tami you are right it can make a big mess of wheat, I'm sure DH will be out looking this morning. If it's lodged, it doesn't ripen evenly & makes cutting difficult. About 20 yrs ago we had 6" of wet snow in mid August, DH had to buy a special header for the swather with metal"fingers" to pull the crop off the ground.

I got this in my email this morning, thought some might be interested

http://intheloopknitting.com/animal-hat-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=Free+Knitting+Patterns&utm_campaign=f7877cb3b6-animal_hats_gaming_family_7_10_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9e11a264ad-f7877cb3b6-177196945


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????????? but don't you know I hate that nickname


Well that made me laugh . How on earth I got that I don't know . Normally I only have to type Bon and it automatically changes to Bonnie . See I was telling the truth brain is fried ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the sweater & scarf are looking great
> April, lovely scarf
> Sonja, I too love the sound of the waves crashing or even a river running, something so soothing about the sounds of water, except for that storm last night!
> We got 2" of rain in just over an hour, I would think it was over & it would start again. The nay damage I see in the yard is some of the really tall rasberries are laid down & some delphiniums. The canola I can see from the house Is so thick & tangled it usually doesn't get flattened.
> Tami you are right it can make a big mess of wheat, I'm sure DH will be out looking this morning. If it's lodged, it doesn't ripen evenly & makes cutting difficult. About 20 yrs ago we had 6" of wet snow in mid August, DH had to buy a special header for the swather with metal"fingers" to pull the crop off the ground.


Thanks so much, Bonnie- I should be replying to more, but my brain is 'fried' and I must get back to bed for some rest!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> progress report on Gwen's Guernsey, I am now a bit further on working the neck band.
> plus my finished Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf.


That scarf is lovely Julie what a pretty colour . Is that your second one as I thought you started one in brownish colours or am I totally confused , bodes well for the rest of the week if I'm like this now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look perfect - where do they go on the dress? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hooray I've got the flowers done


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't mind having a cottage on brightsand - looks like a lovely area. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty, what are you making now? I love that color
> 
> Nice pictures of the beaches. Nice to have so many choices of where to go, too bad it's so cold. Are you on the Atlantic side of the UK or the channel side?, I guess I couod try to google that but being lazy :sm02:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did too - so bright and colorful. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: :sm24: I really like those works of art in the first photo...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely oneapril - really like the variegated color you used. --- sam



oneapril said:


> A finished "waffle stitch" scarf done in a Lion Brand yarn (I can't remember the name). It is a free pattern from the Caron website. It is a nice, cushy knit (about 75 inches long).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

housework - such a bother. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . I've now started the skirt part but I will have to put it down and go and do some housework????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

One April the scarf is so pretty.

Julie the gansey looks great and Gwen will look awesome in it.

No school means Gage is getting on my nerves today. He is going to seriously drive me crazy this summer. I am wanting to maybe go the knitting group at the library. I might ask Greg to take Gage for the hour and a half tonight while I go.

Made these 2 this Morning.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen's guernsey is looking great julie - i love the color. the scarf turned out perfect - looks just like the picture. it will look good on you and hopefully help keep you warm. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> progress report on Gwen's Guernsey, I am now a bit further on working the neck band.
> plus my finished Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great site - thanks bonnie. do wish we had gotten some of your rain - it is so dry here. the weather report says possible thunderstorms wed and thurs. but they are kind of hit and miss - hope one hits us - we could really use the water. the corn isn't looking too good in the fields. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the sweater & scarf are looking great
> April, lovely scarf
> Sonja, I too love the sound of the waves crashing or even a river running, something so soothing about the sounds of water, except for that storm last night!
> We got 2" of rain in just over an hour, I would think it was over & it would start again. The nay damage I see in the yard is some of the really tall rasberries are laid down & some delphiniums. The canola I can see from the house Is so thick & tangled it usually doesn't get flattened.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hats melody - didn't you know - children are supposed to dry you crazy during the summer. maybe you should teach him to knit - give him something to do. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> One April the scarf is so pretty.
> 
> Julie the gansey looks great and Gwen will look awesome in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That scarf is lovely Julie what a pretty colour . Is that your second one as I thought you started one in brownish colours or am I totally confused , bodes well for the rest of the week if I'm like this now


Thank you, Sonja! You are quite right- it was about the third time I had posted it, and I forgot to say it was the second one- the first is greens through buff.
My favourite bit of TV in the evening has just started their winter special of one hour Mondays, so I got right through to the cast off, last night. Felt good because I have been itching to get onto the Hinterland, designed by Laura Reinbach, in that yummy yarn I bought from Desiree Ross in Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> One April the scarf is so pretty.
> 
> Julie the gansey looks great and Gwen will look awesome in it.
> 
> ...


Are these both preemie size, Melody?

Thank you for your comment on the Guernsey- I will soon enough be able to try it on myself to see IF it fits me. IF it goes around me, hopefully it will fit Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen's guernsey is looking great julie - i love the color. the scarf turned out perfect - looks just like the picture. it will look good on you and hopefully help keep you warm. --- sam


Thanks so much Sam! I'd acknowledge I am happy with how both are turning out.
I have yet to try on the Alpis Pfeilraupe- maybe later today when I go to do the grocery shopping.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, scarf so pretty. Love the way it drapes. Wow, Gwen will be wearing Guernsey soon....even if she has to ask butcher to stand in meat locker due to Georgia summer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, yeah, we have our knitting ninja back. Gage is just being a boy on summer vacation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, scarf so pretty. Love the way it drapes. Wow, Gwen will be wearing Guernsey soon....even if she has to ask butcher to stand in meat locker due to Georgia summer.


Thanks so much, Joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love your image of Gwen having to borrow the freezer from the butcher, I do have both sleeves yet to do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you KNOW I love the Guernsey....actually now praying for a really cold winter! LOL. I love the Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf. I like your's better than the one illustrated in the pattern in fact. I wasn't particularly drawn to the pattern but seeing yours has me now interested in it. Nice work Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> progress report on Gwen's Guernsey, I am now a bit further on working the neck band.
> plus my finished Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's is the near finished project of today; refinished our oak coffee table. Sanded the daylights out of the top then used a product called Unicorn SPiT which is a water based stain/paint like product. You can check on youtube for different techniques using it on wood, glass, metal....you name it. I still have one more coat of poly to put on it. And yes, I have just about as much of the SPiT product on me as on the table....half the fun is getting messy! LOL And don't you just love the name of the product...Unicorn SPiT.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Housework is *definitely* over rated.


thewren said:


> housework - such a bother. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a good idea! Sure is too hot to wear now.


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, scarf so pretty. Love the way it drapes. Wow, Gwen will be wearing Guernsey soon....even if she has to ask butcher to stand in meat locker due to Georgia summer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those look perfect - where do they go on the dress? --- sam


It's the bodice part I'm now on the skirt part, long way to go yet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you KNOW I love the Guernsey....actually now praying for a really cold winter! LOL. I love the Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf. I like your's better than the one illustrated in the pattern in fact. I wasn't particularly drawn to the pattern but seeing yours has me now interested in it. Nice work Julie!


Wow! A great big thank you, coming your way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the bodice part I'm now on the skirt part, long way to go yet


Impressive!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

What is a British Flapjack and Flapjack Recipes? By Elaine Lemm, British & Irish Food Expert
http://britishfood.about.com/od/glossary/g/What-Is-Flapjack.htm?utm_content=6962955&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_term=bouncex

What is a British Flapjack?

British Flapjack is a tray bake made from oats, Golden Syrup (http://www.lylesgoldensyrup.com/), butter and sugar and is served as a sweet treat with tea or coffee, in a lunch box, or snack.

What A British Flapjack is Not:

What flapjack is depends on where you come from and how it is eaten.

It is not a pancake. Flapjack is often referred to in the US in reference to thick pancakes.

Cereal, Breakfast, or Granola Bar. These are commercially made bars using various grains, fruits and sugar. The bars are usually eaten to supplement, or even replace breakfast for people on the go. Though purported to 'healthy' there is controversy surrounding the health benefits given the high sugar content of many, not all, of them. Read the label carefully if in doubt.

Is British Flapjack Healthy?

Flapjack does have some attributes which make it good to eat, but not healthy as it does have sugar in the form of Golden Syrup, a thick, golden sweet syrup used in British cooking since the mid-1800's.

Where Flapjack redeems itself is with the oats, which are full of iron, zinc and vitamin B, so you can eat them without too much guilt.

As with all cakes, biscuits, bun and the rest is they are treats and of course eaten in excess will never be deemed healthy. That said we Brits love them.

Are Flapjacks Easy to Make?

A traditional Flapjack is one of the quickest, easiest and importantly cheap baked goods to make. With only three ingredients, oats, butter and Golden Syrup plus a pinch of salt, how could they be difficult. They take five minutes of preparation and about twenty minutes in a hot oven, very quick too.

Yummy, Easy, Traditional Flapjack Recipe By Elaine Lemm, British & Irish Food Expert

Total Time: 25 minutes
Yield: Makes 12

INGREDIENTS

200g / 3/4 cup unsalted butter 
6 tbsp / 1/3 cup Golden Syrup or corn syrup (http://www.lylesgoldensyrup.com/)
330g / 2 cups porridge oats
Pinch salt
Pinch ground ginger (optional)

PREPARATION

Preheat the oven to 350°F/180°C/Gas 4

1. Butter a 23cm x 33cm / 9"x 13" Swiss roll tin and line the base with baking parchment.

2. Place the syrup and butter into a large saucepan and heat gently until the butter has melted into the syrup and stir well. Make sure you add all the golden syrup, sometimes it is hard to get it exact and more is always better than less if you want your flapjack gooey but not falling apart.

3. Put the oats into a roomy baking bowl, add a pinch of salt (your punch of ginger if using) then pour over the butter and syrup mixture and stir to coat the oats.

4. Pour the mixture into the prepared tin and spread evenly to fill the tin making sure the surface is even.

5. Bake in the preheated oven for 25 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from the oven while the flapjack is still slightly soft, they will harden once cool.

6. Place the tin on a wire cooling rack and cut the flapjack into squares and leave in the tin until completely cold.

7. The flapjack keeps well stored in an airtight tin.

Alternatives for Traditional Flapjack Recipe

The recipe above is a traditional flapjack, but there are also many, many alternatives - restricted by your imagination. Below are a few of my favourite flapjacks, so fun to ring the changes.

The method of making these alternative flapjack recipes if the same as above just vary the quantities and ingredients as follows.

Coconut Flapjack - use the same amount of oats and add in 2oz/55g of dessicated coconut and continue with the recipes above.

Apricot and Honey Flapjack - a healthier recipe than the traditional flapjack. Make using 3½oz/100g butter with 3oz/85g soft brown sugar and 3 tbsp honey, 12 oz/350g oats mixed with 3½oz/100g dried apricots, finely chopped and 1 small banana, mashed.

Nuts and Seeds - add 2 tbsp chopped mixed nuts and 2 tbsp of mixed seeds such as pumpkin and/or sunflower to the basic mixture.

http://britishfood.about.com/od/eorecipes/r/flapjack.htm

Are There Many Variations on the Traditional Flapjack?

The amount of variations on the traditional recipe are endless, and only limited by your imagination. The three ingredients above make the base of the flapjack and then what you add to it is up to you.

The favourites to add in are nuts, seeds, dried fruits, coconut, dried apricots.

Here are five of the favourite variations on the traditional recipe:

Traditional Fruit and Nut Flapjack Recipe By Elaine Lemm, British & Irish Food Expert

Traditional Flapjack is one of the quickest, easiest and importantly cheap baked goods to make. This is a variation of a traditional flapjack recipe and delicious as it is and there are even more variations.

This lovely recipe is not unlike the traditional one but is stacked with fruits, nuts and seeds making it even more healthy (if you ignore the Golden Syrup...) as Traditional flapjacks are made mainly from oats which are full of iron, zinc and vitamin B, so you can eat them without too, too much guilt.

Total Time: 35 minutes
Yield: Makes 12

INGREDIENTS

1/3 cup/ 6 tbsp Golden Syrup or corn syrup
2 sticks/200g butter
12 oz/ 340g porridge oats
2 tbsp chopped mixed nuts
2 tbsp of mixed seeds such as pumpkin and/or sunflower
2 tbsp raisins
Pinch salt

PREPARATION

Preheat the oven to 350°F/180°C/Gas 4

1. Butter a 9"x 13"/23cm x 33cm Swiss roll tin and line the base with baking parchment.

2. Place the syrup and butter into a large saucepan and heat gently until the butter has melted into the syrup and stir well.

3. Put the oats, nuts and fruit into a roomy baking bowl, add a pinch of salt then pour over the butter and syrup mixture and stir to coat the oats.

4. Pour the mixture into the prepared tin and spread evenly to fill the tin making sure the surface is even. Bake in the preheated oven for 25 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from the oven while the flapjack is still slightly soft, they will harden once cool.

5. Place the tin on a wire cooling rack and cut the flapjack into squares and leave in the tin until completely cold.

6. The flapjack keeps well stored in an airtight tin.

Alternatives for Traditional Flapjack Recipe

The method of making these alternativeflapjack recipes if the same as above just vary the quantities and ingredients as follows.

Coconut Flapjack - use 14oz/400g of oats and 2oz/55g of dessicated coconut.

Apricot and Honey Flapjack - a healthier recipe than the traditional flapjack. Make using 3 1/2oz/100g butter with 3oz/85g soft brown sugar and 3 tbsp honey, 12 oz/350g oats mixed with 3 ½oz/100g dried apricots, finely chopped and 1 small banana, mashed.

http://britishfood.about.com/od/eorecipes/r/Fruit-And-Nut-Flapjack-Recipe.htm

Marmalade Flapjack Recipe By Elaine Lemm, British & Irish Food Expert

Here is another, and you are going to love this one. Marmalade Flapjack is just as you would imagine; the soft, chewy oat bar with an added dollop of sweet, tangy orange marmalade.

Total Time: 30 minutes

INGREDIENTS

115g / 4 oz butter
115g / 4 oz soft brown, or light muscavado sugar
1 tbsp golden syrup
115g / 4 oz plain flour
1 tsp bicarbonate of soda
95g / 3 ½ oz rolled oats
115g / 4 oz marmalade
A little milk if required

PREPARATION

Preheat the oven to 180°C/375°F/Gas 4

1. Grease a 20cm square baking tin with a little of the butter.

2. Place the golden syrup and butter into a saucepan. Heat gently until the butter has melted into the syrup then stir well. NOTE: Make sure you add all the golden syrup, sometimes it is hard to get the right amount exactly, just remember, more is always better than less if you want your flapjack gooey but not falling apart.

3. Put the flour, bicarbonate of soda and the oats into a baking bowl, pour over the melted butter and golden syrup mixture, stir to coat the oats then add the marmalade. If the marmalade has large chunks of orange rind, you may want to chop it up a little. Stir well to make sure all the ingredients are well mixed and incorporated. The mixture should be of a loose cake batter consistency, but not runny. If it is too thick then add a little cold milk to soften.

4. Press the mixture gently into the prepared tin and cook in the preheated over for 20 - 25 minutes or until risen and a deep golden brown - when pressed, the centre of the cake should spring back and be just slightly firm.

5. Remove from the oven and leave to cool completely in the tin. Cut the flapjack only when thoroughly cooled and serve. The flapjack will keep exceptionally well in an airtight tin.

Note: You can change the flavours of the flapjack by switching ingredients and replacing with others; dried apricots, mixed dried fruit or dates.

http://britishfood.about.com/od/eorecipes/r/Marmalade-Flapjack-Recipe.htm

Chocolate and Toffee Flapjack Recipe By Elaine Lemm, British & Irish Food Expert

Flapjacks come in all shapes, sizes and with many different ingredients. Some are healthy and some like this Chocolate and Toffee Flapjack, are simply delicious and you really will need to forget the calories, just this once.

Total Time: 25 minutes
Yield: Makes 12

INGREDIENTS

225g / 3/4 cup unsalted butter 
6 tbsp / 1/3 cup Golden Syrup or corn syrup
330g / 2 cups porridge oats
Pinch salt
100g chocolate and toffee nibs***

PREPARATION

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F/180°C/Gas 4

2. Butter a 23cm x 33cm / 9"x 13" deep baking tin really well. Line the base with a sheet of greaseproof paper.

3. Put the golden syrup and butter into a non-stick saucepan. Over a low heat, gently heat through until the butter has melted, do not boil. Stir well. It is always difficult to measure Golden syrup accurately but err on the more is better side. A little extra will not harm, too little and the flapjack will not set properly..

4. Put the oats, and nibs (keep back at least 12 for decoration) into a large baking bowl. Mix them together then pour over the melted butter and syrup. Stir really well to ensure all the oats are well coated.

5. Tip the mixture into the greased baking tin, spread evenly making sure the surface is level.

6. Bake in the preheated oven for 15 minutes then remove the tin and score (do not cut) the surface of the flapjack into 12 squares.

7. Pop a chocolate nib into the centre of each square. Quickly return the tin to the oven and bake for a further 10 minutes or until golden brown but still slightly soft. They will harden as they cool.

8. Place the tin on a wire cooling rack and cut the flapjack into squares but leave in the tin until completely cold. Enjoy.

9. The flapjack keeps well stored in an airtight tin.

*** Choc Nibbles are available in the UK. If you cant find them then use a mixture of dark chocolate nibs for cooking and chopped up bits of a caramel toffees to weigh 100g.
Chocolate and toffee too much for you, here are a few alternatives once you remove the nibs.
Nuts and Seeds - add 2 tbsp chopped mixed nuts and 2 tbsp of mixed seeds such as pumpkin and/or sunflower to the basic mixture.

Apricot and Honey Flapjack - a healthier recipe than the traditional flapjack. Make using 100g butter and 85g soft brown sugar and 3 tbsp honey, 1350g oats mixed with 100g dried apricots, finely chopped and 1 small banana, mashed.

Coconut Flapjack - use the same quantity of oat, add in 55g of dessicated coconut and continue with the recipes as above.

http://britishfood.about.com/od/adrecipes/r/Chocolate-and-Toffee-Flapjack-Recipe.htm

Simple Crunchy Carrot Flapjack Recipe By Elaine Lemm, British & Irish Food Expert

This super simple, crunchy carrot flapjack is a wonderful way of using sweet carrots which provides sweetness and a crunchy bite helped along by the seeds.

The sugar content of carrots is one of the highest amongst vegetables, so no wonder they are popular in baking recipes and perhaps why children like to eat them, which is fine as they are packed with a healthy dose of vitamins and minerals as well.

There's no need to peel carrots, just give them a good scrub because there's a lot of nutrition and flavour under the skin which will be lost if the carrot is peeled. Any greening on the top of the root, however, should be removed as this will cause bitterness. This recipe will make about 20 flapjacks and perfect for lunch boxes, parties or any get-together.

Total Time: 30 minutes
Yield: Approx 20

INGREDIENTS

175g/6oz butter or butter alternative
150g/5oz demerara sugar
45ml/3tbsp golden syrup
30ml/2tbsp black treacle
225g/8oz carrots, washed and coarsely grated
350g/12oz porridge oats
45ml/3tbsp each pumpkin and sunflower seedsPrep Time: 15 minutes

PREPARATION

1. Preheat the oven to 200 °C/Fan 180 °C/400 °F or Gas Mark 6 and grease a 30x20cm (12x8in) deep, baking tin.

2. In a large pan, melt the butter, sugar, syrup and treacle together, stirring until melted and smooth.

3. Remove from the heat, stir in the carrots, oats and seeds; stir well until thoroughly mixed. Tip into the tin and bake in the centre of the oven for 15 mins.

4. The flapjack is done when it is lightly golden around the edges. Remove the tin from the oven.

5. Whilst still hot lightly score into 20 squares, then leave to cool.

6. When cold, remove from the tin and finally cut into the squares. Store in an airtight container for up to 4 days.

7. This recipe is suitable for freezing. Once cold, wrap in baking parchment and then plastic bags. Freeze for up to 3 months.
Alternatives for Crunchy Carrot Flapjack Recipe

The recipe above is just one of many alternatives of a traditional flapjack, there are many more to choose form, restricted by your imagination. Here are some of my favourites which are fun to ring the changes with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The method of making these alternative flapjack recipes is not unlike those above just vary the quantities and ingredients on the carrot flapjack as follows:

Apricot and Honey Flapjack

Like the carrots and seeds this is another healthy recipe. Make using 3½ oz/100g butter with 3oz/85g soft brown sugar and 3 tbsp honey, 12 oz/350g oats and replace the carrot with 3½ oz/100g dried apricots, finely chopped and 1 small, mashed, banana

http://britishfood.about.com/od/adrecipes/r/Crunchy-Carrot-Flapjack-Recipe.htm

Easy and Healthy Museli Flapjack Recipe By Elaine Lemm, British & Irish Food Expert

Total Time: 15 minutes
Yield: Makes 8

Flapjack is by far one of the most popular tray bakes in British Food. Could be because they are so quick and easy to make and nutritious too. There are many, many styles of flapjack with almost any combination of nuts, seeds, fruit and oatmeal bound together withGolden Syrup and a little butter.

INGREDIENTS

235 ml / 1 cup medium porridge oats
700 ml / 3 cups your favourite nut and seed combinations
235 ml / 1 cup dried fruits, cranberries, raisins, sultanas etc
8 tbsp runny honey
25g / 1 oz dark brown sugar
115g / 4 oz unsalted butter

PREPARATION

1. Heat a large deep pan on the stove.

2. Add the oats and your nut and seed combination (do not add any fruit) and cook for five minutes, constantly stirring to toast the ingredients, taking care not to burn. The mixture should just be golden brown.

3. Remove from the heat and leave to cool.

4. Place the honey, dark brown sugar and butter into a saucepan. Melt, these together on medium heat, to completely dissolve the sugar.

5. Cook for a further 5 minutes on a low heat, again, taking care not to burn. Turn off the heat and keep to one side.

6. Mix the toasted ingredients with the melted butter mixture to form a stiffish dough.

7. Grease a 20cm x 20cm / 8" x 8"/ square cake tin and line the bottom with a sheet of baking paper. Press the flapjack mixture firmly and evenly into the tin making sure to get into the corners.

8. Mark out squares and rectangles in the flapjack then place the tin in the fridge and leave for a couple of hours to set.

9. The Flapjack keeps well in an airtight tin.

A Brief History of Scottish Porridge Oats By Elaine Lemm, British & Irish Food Expert

History

Scottish porridge is synonymous with the country, and has been for many a century. Since late medieval times oats have grown in Scotland as the staple diet of crofters most probably as oats are highly nutritious and a sustaining food, perfect for the inclement weather often found in Scotland.

With no methods of preserving the oats, a thick paste was often made with oats and water. This was then cooled and stored in a wooden porridge drawer.

From the drawer, the paste (porridge) would be eaten over several days. As the porridge, when cold becomes somewhat thick and solid, this was useful as it could be cut in to thick slices and eaten for lunch or fried for breakfast.

Traditionally porridge was cooked in a heavy saucepan with water and a little salt.

The porridge was stirred with a wooden spurtle a thick wooden stick. Superstition would have you believe the porridge should be stirred only using the right-hand and in a clockwise direction to ward off evil spirits.

Originally only made with water and salt, the paste, or porridge as it became known, bore little likeness to the thick, creamy mixture we know today.

Nowadays, when time is often short, many opt for instant porridge and a microwave; I am€ not sure that will keep evil spirits away.

Types of Oats Used for Porridge

The oats used for porridge will define the final dish and also how long the dish will take to cook. If you use the fine oats, then, unsurprisingly, they will cook quicker.

For porridge, the oats are usually, but not always, rolled oats rather than crushed and will be Scottish oats, which also known as "pinhead oats".

Use the rolled oats if what you like is a smooth , lump-free consistency and also for a porridge that cooks quickly. Rolled oats are a medium grain and can also be used for traditional oatcakes, biscuits and in stuffings or in haggis.

Nutritionally, all the oats are the same. So you can always be assured no matter which you choose you will be having a hearty, healthy breakfast which will see you through the morning. to see you through to lunchtime.

Oats are a slow release carbohydrate and perfect for a low G.I. diet. Research also shows they are also useful for lowering cholesterol

http://britishfood.about.com/od/diningdrinkingtradition/a/scottish.htm


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

thewren said:


> what beautiful work alibee - great color. i forgot - is this for you? --- sam


No, it's for my grandson
Thank-you to everyone who said nice things about it. It's good to hear from people who appreciate some of the work involved. I know it's not as complicated as some of the things other people make but it kept me occupied


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's very pretty! Love the neckline.


Thank you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one hour Monday's? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja! You are quite right- it was about the third time I had posted it, and I forgot to say it was the second one- the first is greens through buff.
> My favourite bit of TV in the evening has just started their winter special of one hour Mondays, so I got right through to the cast off, last night. Felt good because I have been itching to get onto the Hinterland, designed by Laura Reinbach, in that yummy yarn I bought from Desiree Ross in Scotland.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does the color just happen that way? looks good. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's is the near finished project of today; refinished our oak coffee table. Sanded the daylights out of the top then used a product called Unicorn SPiT which is a water based stain/paint like product. You can check on youtube for different techniques using it on wood, glass, metal....you name it. I still have one more coat of poly to put on it. And yes, I have just about as much of the SPiT product on me as on the table....half the fun is getting messy! LOL And don't you just love the name of the product...Unicorn SPiT.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks really good - i love the color. someone said you had "rad" skills - i so agree. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's the bodice part I'm now on the skirt part, long way to go yet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

people who do not knit or crochet have no idea the work and planning that go into making hand knit clothing. great looking sweater - grandson is going to look great. --- sam



alibee said:


> No, it's for my grandson
> Thank-you to everyone who said nice things about it. It's good to hear from people who appreciate some of the work involved. I know it's not as complicated as some of the things other people make but it kept me occupied


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

oneapril said:


> A finished "waffle stitch" scarf done in a Lion Brand yarn (I can't remember the name). It is a free pattern from the Caron website. It is a nice, cushy knit (about 75 inches long).


That looks cosy :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> so good to hear from you kathleendoris - it sounds as though you have been busy and continue to be so. we'll be looking for your return soon. from northwest ohio - happy 70th birthday to bill - i hope the day is perfect for him and all your guests. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. We were incredibly lucky with the weather yesterday. The morning was very dull, with some rain around midday, but then, when it really mattered, the sun came out, and we had a very enjoyable afternoon and evening with family and friends, chatting, eating and drinking in the garden!

Today has been occupied with clearing up, but as we have so much left over food, I have not had the need to cook. We picked the grandchildren up from school, then I took my granddaughter to her swimming class, while Bill mowed their lawn - at least son-in-law is spared that job!

I will have a go at posting another holiday picture - probably something random, depending upon what I can retrieve!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love seeing all the photos of y'all's Good Work!

Melody, has Gage expressed any interest in learning to knit? Might be worth a shot (or teach him to cook, LOL).

I need to give myself a Come to Jesus talk...can't seem to get anything done lately. Somebody kick my behind! I did get some done on the sock cuffs last night, but I ran short of yarn (these are "scrappy" anyhow--I have two colors in them at this point but need a third to make the cuff long enough, so I'll have to dig in the stash and see if anything matches). There's also another design I'm kicking around in my head but can't quite sort how it should go. 

Healing thoughts for all in need--hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 11 July '16 Monday

Just 80° at 1:30 in the afternoon - not too bad. I have windows and front door open - there is not much breeze - actually no breeze - have my ceiling fan on which keeps the air moving and feels good. I am so loving this warm weather.

You know what happens to old men like me - they suffer from an ailment called "noassatall". My shorts just fell to my ankles when I went for a drink. Thank goodness the boxers have elastic in the waist.

I should hunt for something other than chicken but this is a one pan meal I thought you would enjoy.

Greek Lemon Chicken and Potato Bake Recipe by Chef V

"I love one-pan meals, especially when no measuring and exact ingredients are involved. I made this one Sunday when I didn't want to babysit my food in the kitchen! Turned out great, and I served it with tzatziki sauce."

1 h 10 m
4 servings
551 cals/serv

Ingredients

4 chicken leg quarters
1 (24 ounce) bag small potatoes
1/2 cup olive oil
2 lemons, juiced, divided
2 tablespoons dried basil
2 tablespoons dried oregano
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
2 tablespoons lemon and herb seasoning
1 (12 ounce) package fresh green beans

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C). Grease a large baking sheet with sides.

2. Place chicken quarters on prepared baking sheet.

3. Stir potatoes, olive oil, juice of 1 lemon, basil, oregano, salt, pepper, and lemon herb seasoning together in a large bowl to coat potatoes.

4. Arrange potatoes around chicken on baking sheet.

5. Pour about 3/4 of oil mixture over chicken, reserving remaining oil.

6. Drizzle remaining lemon juice over chicken and potatoes.

7. Bake in the preheated oven for about 30 minutes; shake baking sheet to loosen potatoes, then continue baking for 15 minutes.

8. Place green beans in reserved oil mixture; toss to coat.

9. Remove chicken mixture from oven; pour green bean mixture over chicken and potatoes.

10. Return pan to the oven; bake until green beans are tender with a bite, chicken is no longer pink at the bone and juices run clear, about 15 minutes. An instant-read thermometer inserted near the bone should read 165 degrees F (74 degrees C).

Cook's Note: If you want to brown the tops of chicken and potatoes more, place pan under a preheated broiler for about 5 minutes, to get a bit crispy. And don't forget the tzatziki sauce!

Editor's Notes: (1) You can substitute Greek seasoning for the lemon herb seasoning. (2) Nutrition data for this recipe includes the full amount of herb-seasoned olive oil. The actual amount of oil consumed will vary.

Tip: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/242402/greek-lemon-chicken-and-potato-bake/?ms=1&prop25=36802&prop26=RecipeNotes&prop27=2016-07-11&prop28=MainStory&prop29=Link_1&me=1&eaid=8519082

Sunny Poutine Recipe by Chef V

"My favorite breakfast turned into a Canadian classic: Poutine! Use your favorite fries and hollandaise recipes to make this your own. I use baked fries; also tastes great on hash browns. This can be eaten for breakfast, lunch, or supper!"

50 m
4 servings
471 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 (16 ounce) package frozen French fries
12 slices bacon
Cooking spray
4 eggs
salt and ground black pepper to taste
1/2 cup prepared hollandaise sauce
1 tablespoon chopped fresh chives

Directions

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C).

1. Arrange frozen French fries in a single layer on a baking sheet.

2. Bake in the preheated oven until golden, about 20 minutes; keep warm.

3. Place bacon in a large skillet and cook over medium-high heat, turning occasionally, until evenly browned, about 10 minutes. Drain bacon slices on paper towels; crumble when cool enough to handle.

4. Heat a large skillet over medium heat; spray with cooking spray.

5. Crack eggs into skillet; season with salt and pepper. Reduce heat to medium low, cover skillet loosely, and cook until egg whites are firm and yolks are still runny, about 3 minutes.

6. Divide French fries onto 4 plates; sprinkle evenly with crumbled bacon. Drizzle each serving with hollandaise sauce, sprinkle with chives, and top with an egg.

Footnotes: I make Blender Hollandaise Sauce for this dish, but you can also buy prepared hollandaise sauce or prepare it from a packet mix.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/247320/sunny-poutine

Blender Hollandaise Sauce Recipe by chellebelle

"The easiest way to get perfect Hollandaise sauce is to use a blender. This recipe has all the same ingredients as the classic, but no double boiler and no chance of the sauce separating. I love the lemony flavor on fresh steamed asparagus!"

5 m
6 servings
163 cals/serv

Ingredients

3 egg yolks
1/4 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 dash hot pepper sauce (e.g. Tabasco™)
1/2 cup butter

Directions

1. In the container of a blender, combine the egg yolks, mustard, lemon juice and hot pepper sauce. Cover, and blend for about 5 seconds.

2. Place the butter in a glass measuring cup. Heat butter in the microwave for about 1 minute, or until completely melted and hot.

3. Set the blender on high speed, and pour the butter into the egg yolk mixture in a thin stream. It should thicken almost immediately.

4. Keep the sauce warm until serving by placing the blender container in a pan of hot tap water.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/84214/blender-hollandaise-sauce/

Amazing Pork Tenderloin in the Slow Cooker Recipe by chowsito

"This will melt in your mouth! This pork tenderloin soaks up the yummy juices as it cooks. Make sure to serve up the au jus on the side - it's amazing! This recipe is so simple, you will love it!"

4 h 15 m
6 servings
180 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 (2 pound) pork tenderloin
1 (1 ounce) envelope dry onion soup mix
1 cup water
3/4 cup red wine
3 tablespoons minced garlic
3 tablespoons soy sauce
freshly ground black pepper to taste

Directions

1. Place pork tenderloin in a slow cooker with the contents of the soup packet.

2. Pour water, wine, and soy sauce over the top, turning the pork to coat.

3. Carefully spread garlic over the pork, leaving as much on top of the roast during cooking as possible.

4. Sprinkle with pepper, cover, and cook on low setting for 4 hours.

5. Serve with cooking liquid on the side as au jus.

Footnotes: Easy Cleanup - Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/75861/amazing-pork-tenderloin-in-the-slow-cooker

Chocolate Banana Cream Pie Poke Cake By Beyond Frosting

This Chocolate Banana Cream Pie Poke Cake is a moist banana cake filled with chocolate pudding and topped with sliced bananas and whipped cream. It is finished with crushed Nilla Wafers and drizzled with fudge.

Author: Julianne Bayer
Total time: 45 mins
Serves: 12-15 slices

Ingredients

1 box Vanilla cake mix (15 oz)
½ C Brown sugar
1 C Buttermilk (or milk)
½ C Vegetable oil
3 Large eggs
1 tbsp Vanilla extract
1 tsp Cinnamon
2 medium Bananas, smashed

For the topping

1 pkg Chocolate pudding (3.4oz)
1 ¾ C Milk
3 medium Bananas
1 ½ C Heavy whipping cream
1 C Powdered sugar
6-10 Nilla Wafers for topping
Chocolate hot fudge sauce for drizzle

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F.

2. Prepare cake by combining cake mix with brown sugar, buttermilk, vegetable oil, eggs, vanilla extract and cinnamon. Stir just until combine.

3. Smash bananas in a bowl and fold into cake mix. Pour cake mix into a 9-inch by 13-inch pan.

4. Bake cake for 24-28 minutes. Check for doneness by inserting a toothpick into the middle of the cake. If the toothpick comes out clean, your cake is done. Remove from oven and allow cooling for 10 minutes.

5. While the cake is still warm, take the end of a wooden spoon or another round object and poke holes all over the top of your cake. Allow to cool for another 20 minutes.

6. Prepare the pudding filling by combining chocolate pudding with milk and whisk until the pudding is dissolved. Pour pudding over top of cake, filling the holes. Refrigerate at least 10 minutes until the pudding is firm.

7. Once pudding has firmed and cake is cooled, slice bananas and place evenly over top of pudding.

8. Put your mixing bowl and wire whisk in the freezer to help it get very cold. This is optional, but something I usually do.

9. Beat heavy whipping cream on medium-high speed. Slowly added powdered sugar, increasing speed to high and beat until still peaks form.

10. Frost with whipped cream. Sprinkle with crushed Nilla Wafers or graham crackers and drizzle with hot fudge sauce if desired.

Notes: *Cool Whip can be substituted instead of whipped cream. Cake recipe slightly adapted from The Cake Mix Doctor.

http://beyondfrosting.com/2015/08/17/chocolate-banana-cream-pie-poke-cake/

Two hours later it is 90° - there is a slight - very slight - breeze. The boys were outside a bit ago - the heat drove them back inside. I am doing well with the windows and door open.

Out of popsicles - disaster - need to get to wally world soon. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely picture - thanks for sharing - you must have been quite high up when you took the picture - river looks far away. would be fun to be floating down the river on an inner tube. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Sam. We were incredibly lucky with the weather yesterday. The morning was very dull, with some rain around midday, but then, when it really mattered, the sun came out, and we had a very enjoyable afternoon and evening with family and friends, chatting, eating and drinking in the garden!
> 
> Today has been occupied with clearing up, but as we have so much left over food, I have not had the need to cook. We picked the grandchildren up from school, then I took my granddaughter to her swimming class, while Bill mowed their lawn - at least son-in-law is spared that job!
> 
> I will have a go at posting another holiday picture - probably something random, depending upon what I can retrieve!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's is the near finished project of today; refinished our oak coffee table. Sanded the daylights out of the top then used a product called Unicorn SPiT which is a water based stain/paint like product. You can check on youtube for different techniques using it on wood, glass, metal....you name it. I still have one more coat of poly to put on it. And yes, I have just about as much of the SPiT product on me as on the table....half the fun is getting messy! LOL And don't you just love the name of the product...Unicorn SPiT.


It's beautiful Gwen . Well done . Where are you going to put it when it's finished ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey you quilt maker - pure soho has your number. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/27/prism-quilt-in-liberty-of-london/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Prism%20Quilt%20%7C%20CS&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Impressive!


Thank you Julie . At the moment it's looking more like a hat than a dress . Will just have to see how it turns out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Sam. We were incredibly lucky with the weather yesterday. The morning was very dull, with some rain around midday, but then, when it really mattered, the sun came out, and we had a very enjoyable afternoon and evening with family and friends, chatting, eating and drinking in the garden!
> 
> Today has been occupied with clearing up, but as we have so much left over food, I have not had the need to cook. We picked the grandchildren up from school, then I took my granddaughter to her swimming class, while Bill mowed their lawn - at least son-in-law is spared that job!
> 
> I will have a go at posting another holiday picture - probably something random, depending upon what I can retrieve!


 So glad the weather cooperated for you Chris . Sounds like you had a good time . 
Picture is beautiful . Was it peaceful and quiet were you stayed ?


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

The guernsey is going to look wonderful Julie Julie :sm01: 
The scarf looks really soft,does it drape well?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

And another two I whipped up this afternoon ☺ 

Julie these ones are newborn size.

I just cast on and watch a movie. I let my fingers choose what design it will be. I love making them. They can go in your purse and you can knit wherever you are ???? 

The knitting ninja is glad to be back ☺ ☺ ☺

Greg visits on Monday nights so we have dinner. I have cannelloni in the oven.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....that is going to be so dressy. Love the color also.


Swedenme said:


> It's the bodice part I'm now on the skirt part, long way to go yet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like the flapjack history and recipes. I love granola and think I actually say a jar of Golden Syrup in the grocery the other day. If I can get it I will give these a try....healthy or not!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No that is my blending of 4 different colors. Felt like I was a little kid doing finger painting...LOL.


thewren said:


> does the color just happen that way? looks good. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> one hour Monday's? --- sam


The program usually is half an hour, but for a couple of months in winter they extend it to one hour, Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Sam. We were incredibly lucky with the weather yesterday. The morning was very dull, with some rain around midday, but then, when it really mattered, the sun came out, and we had a very enjoyable afternoon and evening with family and friends, chatting, eating and drinking in the garden!
> 
> Today has been occupied with clearing up, but as we have so much left over food, I have not had the need to cook. We picked the grandchildren up from school, then I took my granddaughter to her swimming class, while Bill mowed their lawn - at least son-in-law is spared that job!
> 
> I will have a go at posting another holiday picture - probably something random, depending upon what I can retrieve!


It looks beautifully peaceful, Chris!
Glad the sun cooperated yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back into the living room.


Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Gwen . Well done . Where are you going to put it when it's finished ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> The guernsey is going to look wonderful Julie Julie :sm01:
> The scarf looks really soft,does it drape well?


Thank you, alibee! 
Yes the scarf is nice and soft- quite a bit of Alpaca in the yarn mix. I have yet to put it on- maybe later today!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are lovely. Cannelloni?.....what time should I be there?


gagesmom said:


> And another two I whipped up this afternoon ☺
> 
> Julie these ones are newborn size.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> And another two I whipped up this afternoon ☺
> 
> Julie these ones are newborn size.
> 
> ...


Impressive, as is making cannelloni!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It was so delicious and Greg and Gage are really enjoying their time together which makes me very happy ☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow....that is going to be so dressy. Love the color also.


I think I'm finally understanding what I'm actually doing ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back into the living room.


It looks beautiful Gwen . You did a wonderful job on it and had fun too .a perfect piece of bespoke furniture as they say here on all the designer makeover shows


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!


sugarsugar said:


> Very nice, I love the colours. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I want to know about Mary Maxim, too!


machriste said:


> Beautiful flowers, Sonja. Looking forward to seeing the dress.
> 
> Loved the waffle pattern scarf too. Very nice colorway.
> 
> Mary, did you collapse after your post vacation trip to Mary Maxim? Did you buy anything? Matthew is an impressive consultant.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. DH just helped me move it into the livingroom. I am pleased with how it turned out thought not exactly what I had in mind. Tomorrow I plan on sanding the formica countertop in one of the bathrooms and see how it (Unicorn SPiT) does on it. Figure if it doesn't do well nothing lost as it looks horrible right now. Nothing ventured nothing gained. And of course saying I'm "planning on " doing it is not a guarantee I'll get to it tomorrow. We shall see...

Meant to ask...did son go to London for the trial treatment today? If so how is he feeling?


Swedenme said:


> It looks beautiful Gwen . You did a wonderful job on it and had fun too .a perfect piece of bespoke furniture as they say here on all the designer makeover shows


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She could be a Bunnie...in the garden, a lot!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I think it will be a while before its finished . Bunnies router might not by fried but I think my brain is now ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen. What is your plan for the coffee table?


Gweniepooh said:


> Love those colors. LIke the waffle stitch too. Will have to check out the Caron website.
> 
> Have flown through the posts this morning and missed lots I'm sure. Have loved all the photos and projects even if I didn't comment.
> Headed out to work on coffee table. Will hopefully get it finished today (have sanded the past two days.) TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful
news re no cancer.
Great hats
Lovely Gansey and scarf
Cute baby 
Crafty crochet flowers. 
What a lovely lot of news. Have saved the pork recipe Sam. It sounds delicious
My eldest and his partner are enjoying their holiday in Scotland. 
I went to knitting group today. Have crocheted just over 20 of the motifs for the wrap I'm making. 
Tired tonight so will be off to bed shortly. All take care and all needing them are in my prayers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I so enjoy seeing the progress on the Gernsey, Julie! Beautiful! And the Alpis is so pretty...love the color! You are a speedy knitter, too!


Lurker 2 said:


> progress report on Gwen's Guernsey, I am now a bit further on working the neck band.
> plus my finished Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Bonnie. Sorry about your garden...too much of a good thing, all that rain. The animal hats are adorable!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the sweater & scarf are looking great
> April, lovely scarf
> Sonja, I too love the sound of the waves crashing or even a river running, something so soothing about the sounds of water, except for that storm last night!
> We got 2" of rain in just over an hour, I would think it was over & it would start again. The nay damage I see in the yard is some of the really tall rasberries are laid down & some delphiniums. The canola I can see from the house Is so thick & tangled it usually doesn't get flattened.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam!


thewren said:


> lovely oneapril - really like the variegated color you used. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, It's been a busy few days with family staying. They have now departed and I'm busy getting the "hotel" back into a home again.
It's a fine sunny morning,so the washing is drying outside nicely although quite chilly. We have had a wonderful few days with much hilarity and chat about things we did in our young days together. I showed them what clever folks you all are on tea party and they were really impressed, and said how lucky I am to be in contact with such talented people. 
Last night I made a beef casserole, with hot bread buns, potatoes, and broccoli, with a very yummy rice pudding for dessert.
We have some leftover so plenty for us to have tonight to finish it up.
Caught up with the news and see Britain has a woman Prime Minister in Theresa May taking over, from what I heard she's a tough politician so it will interesting to see how she goes.
Also Australia has their Malcolm Turnbull, so hopefully things might settle down a bit there, who knows?
Lovely work again from a few of you talented folks, and such super colours too.
Having a coffee then back into hanging out the sheets, cheers Fan


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your hats look great on Chewy! Thanks for enjoying the scarf.


gagesmom said:


> One April the scarf is so pretty.
> 
> Julie the gansey looks great and Gwen will look awesome in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Did you mix the colors or does the product come that way? Very cool


Gweniepooh said:


> Here's is the near finished project of today; refinished our oak coffee table. Sanded the daylights out of the top then used a product called Unicorn SPiT which is a water based stain/paint like product. You can check on youtube for different techniques using it on wood, glass, metal....you name it. I still have one more coat of poly to put on it. And yes, I have just about as much of the SPiT product on me as on the table....half the fun is getting messy! LOL And don't you just love the name of the product...Unicorn SPiT.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty!


Swedenme said:


> It's the bodice part I'm now on the skirt part, long way to go yet


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

We're glad you're back, too, Ninj!!♡


gagesmom said:


> And another two I whipped up this afternoon ☺
> 
> Julie these ones are newborn size.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You have a good eye, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> No that is my blending of 4 different colors. Felt like I was a little kid doing finger painting...LOL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sweet dreams!


martina said:


> Wonderful
> news re no cancer.
> Great hats
> Lovely Gansey and scarf
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja. DH just helped me move it into the livingroom. I am pleased with how it turned out thought not exactly what I had in mind. Tomorrow I plan on sanding the formica countertop in one of the bathrooms and see how it (Unicorn SPiT) does on it. Figure if it doesn't do well nothing lost as it looks horrible right now. Nothing ventured nothing gained. And of course saying I'm "planning on " doing it is not a guarantee I'll get to it tomorrow. We shall see...
> 
> Meant to ask...did son go to London for the trial treatment today? If so how is he feeling?


I too have all these plans for tomorrow, tomorrow , tomorrow yours sounds like a good idea and hopefully it will look as beautiful as the table

No son hasn't gone to London again yet they said the trials will start in a few weeks and that was last Monday 
He had his chemo today and later this week when he's feeling a bit better he will have another blood transfusion
The doctor at the London hospital told him to keep getting the chemo till they tell him different


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a lot for him to go through, Sonja. Hugs!


Swedenme said:


> I too have all these plans for tomorrow, tomorrow , tomorrow yours sounds like a good idea and hopefully it will look as beautiful as the table
> 
> No son hasn't gone to London again yet they said the trials will start in a few weeks and that was last Monday
> He had his chemo today and later this week when he's feeling a bit better he will have another blood transfusion
> The doctor at the London hospital told him to keep getting the chemo till they tell him different


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, how did we get Chris from that moniker? River scene looks so lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, table came out nice. Awaiting how it works on Formica.
Didn't water jog as pool closed for repair. Did 20 minutes weights. 
Slicing long loaf of bread, buttering with butter and mustard, inserting ham, cheese, pickle, wrapping in foil baking 425 15-20 minutes. I know, I know, I should not have gluten. But spent 2 hrs. with friend in manic mode and my brain fried, energy drained.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, table came out nice. Awaiting how it works on Formica.
> Didn't water jog as pool closed for repair. Did 20 minutes weights.
> Slicing long loaf of bread, buttering with butter and mustard, inserting ham, cheese, pickle, wrapping in foil baking 425 15-20 minutes. I know, I know, I should not have gluten. But spent 2 hrs. with friend in manic mode and my brain fried, energy drained.


Carbs will rev you back up. It's like a baked panini!

I am so tired tonight; it's to bed early for me. Tomorrow morning is our first day at the hospital to prep for DH's knee replacement surgery. He'll donate blood in case he needs it in surgery and we'll also watch a movie on the procedure -- Mary, I'll be looking for the tools you make! DH has decided to wait until after KAP by a couple of days so that I can be done with a clear conscience. I think he regretted leaving to go fishing in Canada two weeks after I had the mastectomy and reconstruction (12 hours on the table) surgeries. I did fine, but I think he worried the whole week.

Spent the day in the office today and my brain is fried. I'm trying to get all the projects done by 8/1 which means that I'm having to put some pressure on people to get their parts done so I can get my parts done...that kind of stuff wears me out.

Love to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dinner was good. Gage asked his dad if he would go go a walk with us after dinner. So we went or about a 45 minute walk. When we got back Greg left to go home so he could let Tank, Badger and Deuce out.

I knit these up tonight. 6 in one day. I think I beat my record from winter time of 3 or 4. 

Almost 10pm and I am pooped. See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> progress report on Gwen's Guernsey, I am now a bit further on working the neck band.
> plus my finished Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf.


Julie, you do such beautiful work! Both are outstanding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I so enjoy seeing the progress on the Gernsey, Julie! Beautiful! And the Alpis is so pretty...love the color! You are a speedy knitter, too!


Thanks oneapril! In my opinion it's more that knitting is my number1 priority- I don't do much else!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KathleenDoris, how did we get Chris from that moniker? River scene looks so lovely.


Chris is her name, Joy, but I understand she had difficulty finding a variation of that, that the computer would accept. Kathleendoris is her Mum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Dinner was good. Gage asked his dad if he would go go a walk with us after dinner. So we went or about a 45 minute walk. When we got back Greg left to go home so he could let Tank, Badger and Deuce out.
> 
> I knit these up tonight. 6 in one day. I think I beat my record from winter time of 3 or 4.
> 
> Almost 10pm and I am pooped. See you all tomorrow ????


Glad it was a good, and productive day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you do such beautiful work! Both are outstanding.


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


That is lovely, Fan, I am very fond of Amethysts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the sweater & scarf are looking great
> April, lovely scarf
> Sonja, I too love the sound of the waves crashing or even a river running, something so soothing about the sounds of water, except for that storm last night!
> We got 2" of rain in just over an hour, I would think it was over & it would start again. The nay damage I see in the yard is some of the really tall rasberries are laid down & some delphiniums. The canola I can see from the house Is so thick & tangled it usually doesn't get flattened.
> ...


Hope the damage wasn't too bad. Thanks for the link to the patterns. I saved several of them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> One April the scarf is so pretty.
> 
> Julie the gansey looks great and Gwen will look awesome in it.
> 
> ...


Hope to got to go to knitting. And had some "me" time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a great site - thanks bonnie. do wish we had gotten some of your rain - it is so dry here. the weather report says possible thunderstorms wed and thurs. but they are kind of hit and miss - hope one hits us - we could really use the water. the corn isn't looking too good in the fields. --- sam


You aren't kidding we could use some rain. We've had rain twice in the past week. We didn't even get 1/4" out of the two combined. DH said the other day that if you lit a match and threw it on the grass, the whole yard would burn. Not quite that bad, but it's never brown this early in the summer. In fact, we moved into this house 25 years ago this week. That year I didn't cut the grass until fair week, which is the last full week of August each year. That was the last time it was this dry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking hats melody - didn't you know - children are supposed to dry you crazy during the summer. maybe you should teach him to knit - give him something to do. --- sam


That's a great idea, Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, scarf so pretty. Love the way it drapes. Wow, Gwen will be wearing Guernsey soon....even if she has to ask butcher to stand in meat locker due to Georgia summer.


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's is the near finished project of today; refinished our oak coffee table. Sanded the daylights out of the top then used a product called Unicorn SPiT which is a water based stain/paint like product. You can check on youtube for different techniques using it on wood, glass, metal....you name it. I still have one more coat of poly to put on it. And yes, I have just about as much of the SPiT product on me as on the table....half the fun is getting messy! LOL And don't you just love the name of the product...Unicorn SPiT.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the bodice part I'm now on the skirt part, long way to go yet


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love seeing all the photos of y'all's Good Work!
> 
> Melody, has Gage expressed any interest in learning to knit? Might be worth a shot (or teach him to cook, LOL).
> 
> ...


I'll kick you, if you'll kick me..... I never get anything done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 11 July '16 Monday
> 
> Just 80° at 1:30 in the afternoon - not too bad. I have windows and front door open - there is not much breeze - actually no breeze - have my ceiling fan on which keeps the air moving and feels good. I am so loving this warm weather.
> 
> ...


Multiple disasters! While at wally world, buy belt or suspenders for the shorts, in addition to the popsicles! I've been there 3 times in the last 3 days. 2 different locations! Saturday's location didn't have what I needed. Went to the other one (we have 3 withing 15 minutes of us!!!) and they had everything, I just forgot 3 things. Luckily I was only a few miles from there when I remembered I needed frozen hash browns, sour cream, and shredded cheese for tomorrow. I am making cheesy potatoes for a party tomorrow, & needed the potatoes thawed. So I turned around and went back. But at least they had everything I needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> And another two I whipped up this afternoon ☺
> 
> Julie these ones are newborn size.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It was so delicious and Greg and Gage are really enjoying their time together which makes me very happy ☺


That's wonderful! I am so glad they are enjoying time together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I'm finally understanding what I'm actually doing ????


And it shows! While at the Dr. this afternoon, the young lady who checked me in asked if I crocheted. She had briefly seen me doing some kind of needle work when she called someone else back, but wasn't sure what I was doing. She said her grandmother had been trying to teach her, but crochets left handed, and she just could not understand it. She found you tube! But then the problem was she didn't know what the abbreviations were. Once she figured that out, she sat down and wrote out what the stitches were, instead of the abbreviations, and rewrote the whole pattern. She was so pleased. She sent her grandma a picture of what she had done, & grandma said good! Now everyone will stop asking me to make them blankets. You can do it! :sm09: She wasn't too thrilled with that comment. Sounds like she has a ways to go before she is comfortable doing blankets. I will try to remember when I go back in September to ask how much progress she has made.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Carbs will rev you back up. It's like a baked panini!
> 
> I am so tired tonight; it's to bed early for me. Tomorrow morning is our first day at the hospital to prep for DH's knee replacement surgery. He'll donate blood in case he needs it in surgery and we'll also watch a movie on the procedure -- Mary, I'll be looking for the tools you make! DH has decided to wait until after KAP by a couple of days so that I can be done with a clear conscience. I think he regretted leaving to go fishing in Canada two weeks after I had the mastectomy and reconstruction (12 hours on the table) surgeries. I did fine, but I think he worried the whole week.
> 
> ...


Rest well, my friend. Good your DH is donating his blood, just in case. You will feel better not being gone right after he has it done. As to those at the office who need pushed to get their stuff done, tell them if it isn't done NOW, they can just do your part when they finally get theirs done, because you are DONE 8/1. And then let them suffer. Sounds like they are dragging their feet, hoping that you will give in and stay longer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


That is really beautiful, and what a nice keepsake!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, carbs helped. Healing energy for your DH. So glad I'm retired. Putting pressure on people to do their part so I can do mine is exhausting.
Mel, as always, love your hats.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, you are a better woman than I am, Gungha Din. Thankfully Al likes shopping so I rarely have to go to Walmart. Three times in three days I'd be a raving maniac. What is your secret for handling crowds, lots of colors busy aisles, movement, noise? I gave up quilt show as it was too stimulating and I'd go into flare and fibrofog.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 46. I am more than ready for bed. Endocrinologist says my TSH is low, so the meds get bumped up. I am not thrilled, but she was willing to work with me on how we did it, as the way she wanted to do it, I was afraid to try with being gone for over a month, and not be able to be seen if I had a problem. So, 45 mg 4 days a week, and 90 for 3 days a week. Have it set up for Monday, Wednesday, Friday for the 90. She was okay with that. I see one of the 2 of them (Looks like father daughter team) in September. She told me if it gave me too many problems to go ahead and cut it back again. I will see how I do. That might be just the tweek that I need. We will see. Tomorrow is my mammogram. I am not looking forward to it. Sam, plug your ears, no, cover your eyes! This afternoon, standing in the yard talking to the neighbor, I started getting a sharp stabbing pain in the side of my right one. It has been doing that off and on since. I have not had any problems before this. I am hoping it's the fibro, as I had a very similar pain in my leg a couple of times since this started today. I don't feel anything that I shouldn't be, so who knows. At least the timing is right. No waiting for an appointment. Prayers for all. Good night.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, beautiful piece of jewelry, a loving reminder of your dear parents.
Julie, thank you. I've been confused with that for awhile but hesitated to ask.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, I can't stop looking at it, and thanking my parents in heaven for this special piece. It's come out 2 inches long
and the amethyst is 1/2 inch wide by 3/4 inch long. It was quite a challenge for the jeweller to make it but he's done a great job on it.
It represents the infinity symbol, with lots of spiritual meanings in it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, you are a better woman than I am, Gungha Din. Thankfully Al likes shopping so I rarely have to go to Walmart. Three times in three days I'd be a raving maniac. What is your secret for handling crowds, lots of colors busy aisles, movement, noise? I gave up quilt show as it was too stimulating and I'd go into flare and fibrofog.


Hmm, I never thought of my issues with crowds, noise, movement, being related to the fibro! I am getting a bit more claustrophobic than I used to be. Noise has been a problem for years. Well, at least confined noise, like a house full of people all talking at once, and kids squealing and making noise playing. Colors don't bother me, unless they are moving quickly. Now, if the kids were playing with glow sticks, and spinning them around where I could see them, it would make me dizzy, as to strobe lights, ect. I guess the best way for me to answer that, is to say I mainly focus on what I am doing, and what I need. And that is not a good thing, as I should be aware of what is going on around me, for safety reasons. As we all should be. That may come from tuning out the TV with the volume and programming the DH sometimes watches. The volume I handle on my own. We both have a remote. If I can't handle the noise, I turn it down. Of course he turns it back up, but usually I get a little repreve. And those things all may be what contributes to my panic attacks. Though I just thought that was stress, and yes, those things are stressful, but in a different way than I was thinking. I was thinking more of emotional stress, than external stress. I have been fortunate enough that the last big attack was the September after Dad passed. As it was a week that we always spent with him, camping and showing our antique hit and miss engines, it hit pretty bad. Bad enough that the next time I went to the Dr. I asked for meds. She asked if I wanted something for every day, or only if I felt I needed it. I didn't want to start having to take something every day, so she gave me Xanax as needed. I have never had to take one, and that was almost 3 years ago. I can't even tell you what the dosage is. I think of it as my security blanket. That and my DH. A lot of times, if I am getting stressed by something, if I can just reach out and touch him, it grounds me enough that I am okay in a few minutes. You have given me a lot to think about. DD is getting the same way, with too much commotion. She is just 32. She has not been diagnosed as having fibro, but has most of my symptoms and sensitivity. And my mother supposedly has it, though the dr.'s pretty much ignored it after she was diagnosed, and had to switch dr.s. I think it is another hereditary disease.

Hope you are feeling better by now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely fan - that will look very nice around your neck. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have several pairs of suspenders - these had elastic in the waist - thought it was enough - i was wrong. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Multiple disasters! While at wally world, buy belt or suspenders for the shorts, in addition to the popsicles! I've been there 3 times in the last 3 days. 2 different locations! Saturday's location didn't have what I needed. Went to the other one (we have 3 withing 15 minutes of us!!!) and they had everything, I just forgot 3 things. Luckily I was only a few miles from there when I remembered I needed frozen hash browns, sour cream, and shredded cheese for tomorrow. I am making cheesy potatoes for a party tomorrow, & needed the potatoes thawed. So I turned around and went back. But at least they had everything I needed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan the pendant is gorgeous.????


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Gorgeous necklace. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


I agree, that is beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rest well, my friend. Good your DH is donating his blood, just in case. You will feel better not being gone right after he has it done. As to those at the office who need pushed to get their stuff done, tell them if it isn't done NOW, they can just do your part when they finally get theirs done, because you are DONE 8/1. And then let them suffer. Sounds like they are dragging their feet, hoping that you will give in and stay longer.


True, has been going on for nearly 3 months now, but now I have reason for a "hard" stop and I've let them know that. There just is so much going on, it's hard for people to know what to tackle first -- they're not properly staffed in either numbers or skills so that's going to continue as a problem; but theirs; not mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> She could be a Bunnie...in the garden, a lot!


????????????another comedian !


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Carbs will rev you back up. It's like a baked panini!
> 
> I am so tired tonight; it's to bed early for me. Tomorrow morning is our first day at the hospital to prep for DH's knee replacement surgery. He'll donate blood in case he needs it in surgery and we'll also watch a movie on the procedure -- Mary, I'll be looking for the tools you make! DH has decided to wait until after KAP by a couple of days so that I can be done with a clear conscience. I think he regretted leaving to go fishing in Canada two weeks after I had the mastectomy and reconstruction (12 hours on the table) surgeries. I did fine, but I think he worried the whole week.
> 
> ...


Does your DH have a rare blood type that he's self donating blood? That's a very rare thing up here. I hope all goes well with the surgery


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


That's lovely & what a keepsake


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You aren't kidding we could use some rain. We've had rain twice in the past week. We didn't even get 1/4" out of the two combined. DH said the other day that if you lit a match and threw it on the grass, the whole yard would burn. Not quite that bad, but it's never brown this early in the summer. In fact, we moved into this house 25 years ago this week. That year I didn't cut the grass until fair week, which is the last full week of August each year. That was the last time it was this dry.


I talked to my brother this afternoon & some areas nearby got up to 5 inches of rain last night, I think I'll quit complaining bout 2 inches????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Up early this morning as I've to go and pick Caitlin up and bring her back here for her first ever sleepover! I'm looking forward to it, but I don't know about her! 
Erin has had a couple of quiet days with no emergencies, so they are going to close her chest today. Hopefully this is going to herald a period of good news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as I've to go and pick Caitlin up and bring her back here for her first ever sleepover! I'm looking forward to it, but I don't know about her!
> Erin has had a couple of quiet days with no emergencies, so they are going to close her chest today. Hopefully this is going to herald a period of good news.


It's about time they had some good news.
Have fun with Caitlin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does your DH have a rare blood type that he's self donating blood? That's a very rare thing up here. I hope all goes well with the surgery


Normal here for booked surgery that often needs a blood transfusion. No need for cross matching etc and no reactions to someone else's blood. Also means that blood is left for emergencies.

Well I've read up to date. Not commented as find phone too difficult to focus on so just read. 
Quite day today as planned. Last full day here. Back home tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, the table looks really pretty, I'll be interested to see how your counter turns out.

Sonja, hope your DS doesn't feel too bad with this chemo & the transfusion gives him a boost.

Melody, cute hats

DH sees the Dr in Edmonton at 9 am, hope he can get some answers & referred for surgery, we will see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Such a lot for him to go through, Sonja. Hugs!


Thank you April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Carbs will rev you back up. It's like a baked panini!
> 
> I am so tired tonight; it's to bed early for me. Tomorrow morning is our first day at the hospital to prep for DH's knee replacement surgery. He'll donate blood in case he needs it in surgery and we'll also watch a movie on the procedure -- Mary, I'll be looking for the tools you make! DH has decided to wait until after KAP by a couple of days so that I can be done with a clear conscience. I think he regretted leaving to go fishing in Canada two weeks after I had the mastectomy and reconstruction (12 hours on the table) surgeries. I did fine, but I think he worried the whole week.
> 
> ...


 Hope when your husband has his operation it goes perfect. No problems at all . 
If I was asked to watch a video my answer would be no thank you 
I'm the type of person who does not want to know the details as long as they can fix the problem 
Husband would watch video and want to know every single detail and the ins and outs of everything


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


It's beautiful Fan . What a lovely reminder of your parents , the stone is gorgeous .Every time you wear it your parents will be there with you . Amethyst is my birthstone and I have a lovely pair of earrings that my dad gave me when I became a teenager . Last birthday I had with him but I remember the happy times when I wear them as I'm sure you will when you wear this pendant


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KathleenDoris, how did we get Chris from that moniker? River scene looks so lovely.


A long story! My real name is Christine, I am always known as Chris, occasionally as Chrissie. When I first joined KP, I tried to register with numerous variations on all of those, but all my efforts were rejected on the grounds that the name was already in use (even though no one seems to be using any of them). Eventually, I tried kathleendoris, as my mum's first names were Kathleen Doris, and she was the person who taught me to knit!

Mystery solved!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does your DH have a rare blood type that he's self donating blood? That's a very rare thing up here. I hope all goes well with the surgery


Don't do it here either


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> A long story! My real name is Christine, I am always known as Chris, occasionally as Chrissie. When I first joined KP, I tried to register with numerous variations on all of those, but all my efforts were rejected on the grounds that the name was already in use (even though no one seems to be using any of them). Eventually, I tried kathleendoris, as my mum's first names were Kathleen Doris, and she was the person who taught me to knit!
> 
> Mystery solved!


Oops! I see Julie has already explained!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as I've to go and pick Caitlin up and bring her back here for her first ever sleepover! I'm looking forward to it, but I don't know about her!
> Erin has had a couple of quiet days with no emergencies, so they are going to close her chest today. Hopefully this is going to herald a period of good news.


That is fantastic news . I do so hope that everything goes right from now on and little Erin can continue to rest and heal
Hope you and Caitlin have a lovely sleepover and lots of fun


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


That is lovely. So simple, but showing the colour of the amethyst to perfection. A unique piece, but combining so many family memories!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So glad the weather cooperated for you Chris . Sounds like you had a good time .
> Picture is beautiful . Was it peaceful and quiet were you stayed ?


Yes, mostly peaceful. Even some of the major tourist attractions, such as Sarlat and Rocamadour were not overwhelmingly busy, which I am sure would have been the case in July and August. The only place which was very crowded was Giverny, which I will get on to once I have sorted out the photos! At the moment, I am struggling to access the pics - mostly because of mismatch between android and IOS.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> progress report on Gwen's Guernsey, I am now a bit further on working the neck band.
> plus my finished Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf.


Wow you have been busy! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's is the near finished project of today; refinished our oak coffee table. Sanded the daylights out of the top then used a product called Unicorn SPiT which is a water based stain/paint like product. You can check on youtube for different techniques using it on wood, glass, metal....you name it. I still have one more coat of poly to put on it. And yes, I have just about as much of the SPiT product on me as on the table....half the fun is getting messy! LOL And don't you just love the name of the product...Unicorn SPiT.


That looks really cool Gwen. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> lovely fan - that will look very nice around your neck. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????another comedian !


♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's about time they had some good news.
> Have fun with Caitlin.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My DD arrived safely in Milan this morning...8 am their time. Thanks all for your kind prayers and thoughts! Enjoy your day/night! - april


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does your DH have a rare blood type that he's self donating blood? That's a very rare thing up here. I hope all goes well with the surgery


Not rare, but there is a blood shortage problem in our area and this is a way to build up the supply. If not used by him, then it will go into the general supply.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as I've to go and pick Caitlin up and bring her back here for her first ever sleepover! I'm looking forward to it, but I don't know about her!
> Erin has had a couple of quiet days with no emergencies, so they are going to close her chest today. Hopefully this is going to herald a period of good news.


That is good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, the table looks really pretty, I'll be interested to see how your counter turns out.
> 
> Sonja, hope your DS doesn't feel too bad with this chemo & the transfusion gives him a boost.
> 
> ...


I hope so too. He'll feel so much better after the surgery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope when your husband has his operation it goes perfect. No problems at all .
> If I was asked to watch a video my answer would be no thank you
> I'm the type of person who does not want to know the details as long as they can fix the problem
> Husband would watch video and want to know every single detail and the ins and outs of everything


A division of one of the companies I worked for made surgical instruments; sometimes customized to a surgeon's hands and I've watched some of the videos on the use of each tool and as long as I don't know the person in the video, I'm okay. I couldn't watch one if it was one of my loved ones. Because this is considered elective surgery (non emergency), the doctors want the patients well informed prior to the surgery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DD arrived safely in Milan this morning...8 am their time. Thanks all for your kind prayers and thoughts! Enjoy your day/night! - april


That's good news!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


Wow that is gorgeous! Fantastic idea also. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You aren't kidding we could use some rain. We've had rain twice in the past week. We didn't even get 1/4" out of the two combined. DH said the other day that if you lit a match and threw it on the grass, the whole yard would burn. Not quite that bad, but it's never brown this early in the summer. In fact, we moved into this house 25 years ago this week. That year I didn't cut the grass until fair week, which is the last full week of August each year. That was the last time it was this dry.


It sounds like my brown yard pretty much every Summer. Mind you it is really green just now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I talked to my brother this afternoon & some areas nearby got up to 5 inches of rain last night, I think I'll quit complaining bout 2 inches????


 :sm06: Good heavens!

Well they got the weather forecast right here. It has been and still is a freezing blasting wind all day.... gust up to 100km per hour. And it is now only 6c at 10pm. Tomorrow 11c. I hate this weather!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning as I've to go and pick Caitlin up and bring her back here for her first ever sleepover! I'm looking forward to it, but I don't know about her!
> Erin has had a couple of quiet days with no emergencies, so they are going to close her chest today. Hopefully this is going to herald a period of good news.


Woo hoo a sleepover. And I so hope this means the start of recovering for Erin. :sm11:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely picture - thanks for sharing - you must have been quite high up when you took the picture - river looks far away. would be fun to be floating down the river on an inner tube. --- sam


Sam, if all the tweaking I have done on my photo files has worked, you will see a couple of more comfortable ways of descending the Dordogne. Guess which one we tried!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely and such a treasured piece.


Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami I was having the same type of pain (same place too) a few months ago so when I had my mammogram I mentioned it. They dis a MRI mammogram instead to check it out and it was nothing. You might want to mention it before you go in in case they want to do that instead. They had to reschedule me in order to do it but only delayed on day. Just a thought. Pray all goes well and also with the med adjustment.


tami_ohio said:


> Page 46. I am more than ready for bed. Endocrinologist says my TSH is low, so the meds get bumped up. I am not thrilled, but she was willing to work with me on how we did it, as the way she wanted to do it, I was afraid to try with being gone for over a month, and not be able to be seen if I had a problem. So, 45 mg 4 days a week, and 90 for 3 days a week. Have it set up for Monday, Wednesday, Friday for the 90. She was okay with that. I see one of the 2 of them (Looks like father daughter team) in September. She told me if it gave me too many problems to go ahead and cut it back again. I will see how I do. That might be just the tweek that I need. We will see. Tomorrow is my mammogram. I am not looking forward to it. Sam, plug your ears, no, cover your eyes! This afternoon, standing in the yard talking to the neighbor, I started getting a sharp stabbing pain in the side of my right one. It has been doing that off and on since. I have not had any problems before this. I am hoping it's the fibro, as I had a very similar pain in my leg a couple of times since this started today. I don't feel anything that I shouldn't be, so who knows. At least the timing is right. No waiting for an appointment. Prayers for all. Good night.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning ktp ????

Caught up and ready to start my day. 
There is a heat warning for today in my area so hibernating in the house today and knitting. 
Up since 8am. Got a good sleep last night so feeling good????

Currently 8:50pm and I am off. Check in later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pics! In my healthier days I'd have opted for the canoe but now days would take the boat. Okay...give...which did you do Chris?


Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, if all the tweaking I have done on my photo files has worked, you will see a couple of more comfortable ways of descending the Dordogne. Guess which one we tried!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will check back later; determined to get some cleaning done before I start my next project. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful pendant and memories to go with it. Just back from lunch with my sons friend. He's looking forward t moving into his new flat and may get the keys on Thursday and has asked me to go with him if he does. Of course I will. Feeling rather tired now for some reason so just going to sit and knit and do a few bits and pieces.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, praying this is the miracle for wee Erin.
Chris, great pics. I vote for canoe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> My DD arrived safely in Milan this morning...8 am their time. Thanks all for your kind prayers and thoughts! Enjoy your day/night! - april


That is good news . I hope she has a wonderful time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, if all the tweaking I have done on my photo files has worked, you will see a couple of more comfortable ways of descending the Dordogne. Guess which one we tried!


I'm thinking the boat Chris . Let someone else do all the work


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hoping this is the beginning of good things for sweet little Erin.????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this morning


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking the boat Chris . Let someone else do all the work


How well you know me!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> progress report on Gwen's Guernsey, I am now a bit further on working the neck band.
> plus my finished Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf.


Lovely work. I wish I was as further ahead with my work as the rest of you are. I seem to be taking forever to finish my sweater.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's is the near finished project of today; refinished our oak coffee table. Sanded the daylights out of the top then used a product called Unicorn SPiT which is a water based stain/paint like product. You can check on youtube for different techniques using it on wood, glass, metal....you name it. I still have one more coat of poly to put on it. And yes, I have just about as much of the SPiT product on me as on the table....half the fun is getting messy! LOL And don't you just love the name of the product...Unicorn SPiT.


Great job. You are into so many projects. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


Sorry to hear this; hope the shots stop the progression.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz thank you. I guarantee that your home is much cleaner and organized than mine; I almost always put housework second. LOL.


budasha said:


> Great job. You are into so many projects. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Liz, I am so sorry to hear this. You are in my prayers that the treatments will be as successful as possible.


budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


Sorry to hear that. I didn't even realise you could have different types in each eye, I always assumed it would be the same on both sides. One of my knitting group suffered from macular degeneration (dry) for many years. She managed to keep on knitting and had patterns enlarged on the photocopier, so that she could follow them. Sadly, other health problems mean that she can no longer knit, or come to our group, but the macular degeneration of itself did not stop her.

I hope the treatment will be effective. It does not sound pleasant, but far better than losing your sight. Will it help with your right eye, too, or is the treatment only effective for the wet type?

Take care of yourself. Best wishes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


Oh I'm so sorry to hear this Liz . But glad they can do something to help you 
Do take care and know I'm sending you a great big (((((((((((((((((hug ))))))))))))))))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz thank you. I guarantee that your home is much cleaner and organized than mine; I almost always put housework second. LOL.


A woman after my own heart . I would much rather visit your home because that is what it will be a home filled with love and happiness and not a show house were I would be scared stiff to even sit down never mind have a coffee


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy surrounding little Erin - and nothing but good news. good luck with the sleep over. --- sam



KateB said:


> Up early this morning as I've to go and pick Caitlin up and bring her back here for her first ever sleepover! I'm looking forward to it, but I don't know about her!
> Erin has had a couple of quiet days with no emergencies, so they are going to close her chest today. Hopefully this is going to herald a period of good news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but what a lovely way to remember your mother. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> A long story! My real name is Christine, I am always known as Chris, occasionally as Chrissie. When I first joined KP, I tried to register with numerous variations on all of those, but all my efforts were rejected on the grounds that the name was already in use (even though no one seems to be using any of them). Eventually, I tried kathleendoris, as my mum's first names were Kathleen Doris, and she was the person who taught me to knit!
> 
> Mystery solved!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 12 July '16 Tuesday

Another warm day - 86° with a good breeze - feels good blowing through the house. The place is quiet - Heidi and the boys are at grandma's picking apples. Evidently the Transparent apples are ready. Phyllis was upset that they did not come early (they left around noon) - complained that it would be the warmest part of the day (which the boys won't mind). She should know that early doesn't happen in the Moser household during the summer unless it is for baseball.

I like the following recipe because it takes a tough cut of meat and makes it delicious. Hope someone makes it. It's done mainly in the crockpot. If I was doing it I would make my own pulled brisket - it's so easy to do in the crockpot. They are using a prepackaged brisket.

Brisket Stuffed Mac and Cheese

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

16 jumbo pasta shells
1 package FarmRich Smokehouse Pulled Beef Brisket
2 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp flour
1-1/2 cups milk
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1-1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Lightly spray a 9x13-inch pan with cooking spray.

1. Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain and set aside.

2. Prepare FarmRich Smokehouse Pulled Beef Brisket according to microwave directions. Let cool for 2 or 3 minutes before handling.

3. Stuff brisket into cooked pasta shells. Place into prepared pan.

4. In a medium saucepan over medium-high heat, melt butter. Whisk in flour and cook for 1 to 2 minutes. Slowly whisk in milk. Cook for about 5 minutes, until thickened.

5. Remove from heat and whisk in mustard, Worcestershire, salt, pepper and cheese. Stir until cheese is melted.

6. Pour cheese sauce over stuffed pasta shells.

7. Bake for 25 minutes.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2016/07/brisket-stuffed-mac-and-cheese.html#more

Paleo Chicken Taco Burger Recipe by Cheeky Kitchen

Total time: 30m
Serves 6

Ingredients

3 pounds ground chicken breast
1 packet Old El Paso™ taco seasoning mix
1 large jalapeño, deseeded and diced
½ cup fresh chopped cilantro
2 tablespoons coconut oil
2 ripe avocados, peeled and pitted
2 limes, freshly squeezed
3 scallions, finely chopped
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. In a large bowl, mix together chicken breast, taco seasoning, jalapeno and cilantro until well mixed. Form into patties.

2. Melt coconut oil in a large skillet.

3. Cook patties until cooked through. Remove from heat and cool slightly before serving.

4. In a medium bowl, use a fork to mash together avocados, lime juice and chopped scallions. Salt and pepper to taste.

5. Serve warm patties with guacamole.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/paleo-chicken-taco-burger/0e8b57e3-f260-4fdf-af3f-5700c8774c51?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TBSP_07_10_2016_&vcode=AQAAAAAZcjNzdpFz2qfesWEvoSG3SbmGUnmDLPaoHpqFlhPscGrPeQ8pB3d_FWBVoflk1-kkPyhDcC77yx8GZCI5pj26nVcgphFLUa915heBT5MS-Q

I usually don't do alcoholic drinks here - however - I think if you remove the vodka and rum - and add yogurt or better yet - ice cream - this would make a wonderful pool-side smoothie.

Cake By The Ocean

Blended cocktails served at bars and restaurants are mighty tempting! They taste just like a beach vacation. However, they're typically loaded with sugary calories. Not this one. It tastes like a piña colada's birthday party and has only 166 calories!

1/2 of recipe (about 16 oz.): 166 calories, 0g total fat (0g sat fat), 20mg sodium, 17g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 13g sugars, 0.5g protein

SmartPoints® value 6*

Prep: 5 minutes

Ingredients:

1 cup frozen pineapple chunks (no sugar added), slightly thawed
6 oz. club soda
2 oz. orange juice
2 oz. whipped-cream-flavored vodka
1 oz. coconut rum
2 no-calorie sweetener packets (like Truvia)
1/4 tsp. vanilla extract
1/8 tsp. almond extract
2 cups crushed ice (about 12 ice cubes)
Optional toppings: natural light whipped topping, maraschino cherries, sprinkles

Directions:

1. Place all ingredients in a blender. Blend at high speed until smooth, stopping and stirring if needed.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

SmartPoints® FYI: Cocktail recipe values are specially calculated using Weight Watchers' determined value for the alcohol itself. In other words? The SmartPoints® calculator won't give you the accurate recipe value. The value listed here is correct! 
www.hungrygirl.com

Turkey Caprese Biscuit Bake

This delicious, cheesy dish helps you get a fresh and filling dinner on the table with just a few minutes of prep.

Total Time: 40m
Serves 8

Ingredients

1 can (16.3 oz) Pillsbury™ Grands!™ refrigerated biscuits
1/2 lb (about 8 slices) thinly sliced deli turkey, diced
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese (4 oz)
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 cup halved cherry tomatoes
1/4 cup shredded fresh basil leaves

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray.

2. Separate dough into 8 biscuits.

3. Place in dish, touching.

4. Using sharp knife, cut two X-shape slits about 1/2 inch deep in top of each biscuit.

5. Bake 17 to 20 minutes or until golden brown and cooked through in center.

6. Meanwhile, in medium bowl, mix turkey and cheese.

7. Cool biscuits 2 minutes.

8. Spread and press each biscuit open to form a cup.

9. Brush biscuits with olive oil.

10. Fill each biscuit with turkey mixture. Sprinkle with pepper.

11. Bake 11 to 14 minutes or until cheese is melted and mixture is hot in center (at least 165°F). Sprinkle with tomatoes and basil.

Tips: Play around with the stuffing flavors -- try sliced deli chicken and shredded Cheddar.
Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 273.7 - Calories from Fat 90

Daily Value*: Total Fat 13.4g - Saturated Fat 5.2g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 33.0mg - Sodium 749.2mg - Total Carbohydrate 25.7g - Dietary Fiber 1.1g - Sugars 3.3g - Protein 13.0g

Daily Value: Vitamin A 8% - Vitamin C 4.70% - Calcium 10.30% - Iron 9.70%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 1 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/turkey-caprese-biscuit-bake/e92c06e3-2f3f-4697-8f9d-7f98281c8f48?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TBSP_07_12_2016&vcode=AQAAAADRR6SpEB0RqxLcb8aaSUUPpX5cQiQaATaRS4aXn-xRd8uXtTQpffZbwiUvK03EZ6eYP2JdVcpFfjt0-q-AE9ZPOGVKmpuQo2BDLWeqzupwxA

FRESH VEGETARIAN GREEK PASTA - PERFECT SUMMER RECIPE

Serve this pasta dish hot as a main dish or chill and serve cold for your next BBQ or potluck.

TOTAL TIME: 30 mins

Author: Lolli

INGREDIENTS

2-3 large tomatoes, seeded and chopped
½ cup Kalamata olives, pitted and chopped
½ cup feta cheese, crumbled
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
1 tablespoon chopped basil
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
1 pound (uncooked) penne pasta
6 tablespoons olive oil
3 teaspoons garlic, minced

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a large bowl, combine the chopped tomatoes, olives, feta, spices, salt and pepper. Chill while the pasta is cooking.

2. In a large pot, add penne pasta to salted, boiling water. Cook according to package directions. Drain.

3. In the same pot, while pasta is draining, heat the olive oil over medium-low heat.

4. Add the garlic and cook, stirring, for 1-2 minutes.

5. Return the pasta to the pot and toss with olive oil mixture.

6. Add pasta and tomato-olive mixture to a large serving dish and toss until the fresh vegetables are thoroughly mixed with the penne.

Note: My kids all took the olives out when they ate the pasta…but that just meant more yumminess for my hubby and me. Everyone loved the flavors of the dish, but the olives, I admit, were not a kid-favorite. If you're not a fan of olives, I'm sure it would still be tasty if you left those out

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Fresh-Vegetarian-Greek-Pasta---Perfect-Summer-1619126

Fancy Pants Coleslaw posted by Michelle

A loaded, fancy cole slaw recipe loaded with cheese, bacon, grapes, and sunflower seeds. A great addition to your summer picnic!

Yield: 6 to 8 servings
Total Time: 30 minutes

Ingredients:

1 (16-ounce) bag coleslaw mix
3 ounces aged cheddar cheese, crumbled
4 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
½ cup (70 grams) sunflower seeds
1 cup (170 grams) red seedless grapes, halved
½ teaspoon black pepper
1 cup coleslaw dressing

Directions:

1. In a large bowl, combine the coleslaw mix, cheese, bacon, sunflower seeds, grapes and black pepper. Drizzle over the coleslaw dressing and gently toss until all of the ingredients are evenly coated.

2. Serve immediately or cover and refrigerate for up to 1 day before serving.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/fancy-coleslaw/

Healthy Greek Salad Dressing

A simple and homemade healthy greek salad dressing!

Author: Julie Wunder
Recipe type: salad
Total time: 5 mins

Makes: 1 cup dressing

Ingredients

½ cup high quality extra virgin olive oil.
½ cup high quality red wine vinegar
1 large lemon, juiced (or 2 small ones)
2 teaspoons minced garlic
2 teaspoons dried oregano
½ teaspoon dried thyme
½ teaspoon dried rosemary
¼ teaspoon sea salt (adjust to personal taste)
¼ teaspoon fresh black pepper (adjust to personal taste)

Instructions

1. Put all the ingredients in an airtight container and shake to combine. You will need to re-shake before each time you serve it.

2. Makes a big portion to use all week!

Notes: My version is high on the vinegar because I really like the flavor. You can also adjust the vinegar to a ¼ cup.

http://www.runninginaskirt.com/healthy-greek-salad-dressing/2/

No-Bake Trix™ Rainbow Bars Recipe by Hungry Happenings

Colorful Trix™ marshmallow bars topped with white chocolate ganache and rainbow chips.

Total Time: 1hr 20m
Serves 20

Ingredients
4 tablespoons butter
10 ounces mini marshmallows
1 box (10.7 ounce) Trix™ cereal
18 ounces white chocolate, finely chopped
2/3 cup heavy whipping cream, divided
1 package (2.2 ounces) Betty Crocker™ Candy Shop decors rainbow chips

Directions

1. Grease the bottom and sides of a 9 x 13 inch pan with butter or line the pan with non-stick tin foil.

2. Combine butter and marshmallows in a large mixing bowl. Heat in microwave on high power for 1 minute. Remove and stir then heat for another 45-60 seconds and stir.

3. Pour in the Trix™ cereal and stir until well blended.

4. Spread into an even layer in the prepared pan.

5. Combine the white chocolate and 1/4 cup of the heavy whipping cream in a microwave safe bowl. Heat on high power for 30 seconds. Remove and stir and let sit for 2 minutes.

6. Stir again, if needed, heat for 15 second increments, stirring after each just until melted.

7. Stir in the remaining heavy whipping cream.

8. Pour the white chocolate evenly over the Trix™ bars.

9. Immediately sprinkle the rainbow chips over top of the bars.

10. Refrigerate for one hour.

11. Remove and cut into 20 squares.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 274.9

Daily Value: Total Fat 12.6g - Saturated Fat 7.4g - Cholesterol 16.9mg - Sodium 120.6mg - Total Carbohydrate 39.7g - 
Dietary Fiber 0.7g - Sugars 28.2g - Protein 2.6g

Daily Value*: Vitamin C 5% - Calcium 10.20% - Iron 12.40% -

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/no-bake-trix-rainbow-bars/e901a4cd-2443-442f-9d37-fad4362df954?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TBSP_07_12_2016&vcode=AQAAAADRR6SpEB0RqxLcb8aaSUUPpX5cQiQaATaRS4aXn-xRd8uXtTQpffZbwiUvK03EZ6eYP2JdVcpFfjt0-q-AE9ZPOGVKmpuQo2BDLWeqzupwxA

Pretzels and cranberry juice for a mid-afternoon snack. I would rather have a fish sandwich from McDonalds. Lol

Inching up to close 90° with no rain in sight. Possible thunderstorms tomorrow and Thursday - come on Ohioians - let's get out and do our rain dance. --- Sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> prayers and healing energy surrounding little Erin - and nothing but good news. good luck with the sleep over. --- sam


My problem with sleepovers is, they seem to involve so little sleep. However, Caitlin may be one of those rare exceptions. I know these exception exist, because my youngest grandson, Freddy, is one - I just have to put him in the cot at bedtime, he settles straight down and sleeps for the next 10 hours! He is our 7th grandchild, and none of the others has ever been so easy, but you may have struck gold much more quickly, Kate.

I hope little Erin has now turned the corner and will begin to gain strength. It must have been a terrible time for the family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope she could sleep on the flight. --- sam



oneapril said:


> My DD arrived safely in Milan this morning...8 am their time. Thanks all for your kind prayers and thoughts! Enjoy your day/night! - april


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmmmm - let's see - i would say the big boat which seems to be moving right along at a good pace. canoeing would be fine if i didn't have to paddle. and of course you have to have a rather good current to be able to tube decently. how far did the boat go and what was the scenery like? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, if all the tweaking I have done on my photo files has worked, you will see a couple of more comfortable ways of descending the Dordogne. Guess which one we tried!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Chewbacca is getting quite a workout. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Made this morning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy liz - hopefuly it will get no worse. --- sam



budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz sending hugs and positive thoughts that the shots will help.

My friend stopped by earlier. She was at a charity shop and saw this. She told me she had to get it for me. I love it. ????❤


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Liz sending hugs and positive thoughts that the shots will help.
> 
> My friend stopped by earlier. She was at a charity shop and saw this. She told me she had to get it for me. I love it. ????❤


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> hmmmmm - let's see - i would say the big boat which seems to be moving right along at a good pace. canoeing would be fine if i didn't have to paddle. and of course you have to have a rather good current to be able to tube decently. how far did the boat go and what was the scenery like? --- sam


Right, Sam. The trip was only a few kilometres downstream, but the scenery was spectacular. As for the canoes, most people only do the trip downstream, helped by the current, then the canoes are collected, loaded on to a trailer, and driven back to the starting point.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


Liz That is not good news. Praying that the injections will work at stopping the progression.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry, Liz, but hope it helps you to know what is going on. My sister has gotten the shots and felt it really was helpful. Prayers for you.


budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Chewbacca is getting quite a workout. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope so too. By now she should be in Austria, met by her friend who lives there.


thewren said:


> i hope she could sleep on the flight. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photos!


Kathleendoris said:


> Right, Sam. The trip was only a few kilometres downstream, but the scenery was spectacular. As for the canoes, most people only do the trip downstream, helped by the current, then the canoes are collected, loaded on to a trailer, and driven back to the starting point.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable!


gagesmom said:


> Liz sending hugs and positive thoughts that the shots will help.
> 
> My friend stopped by earlier. She was at a charity shop and saw this. She told me she had to get it for me. I love it. ????❤


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am likewise sorry to hear your news, Liz, and will send good thoughts into the universe that the treatment helps.

Melody, your hat model cracks me up.

Off to rummage iin the fridge to see what there is for supper. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scenery christine - i want to live in the bottom picture. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Right, Sam. The trip was only a few kilometres downstream, but the scenery was spectacular. As for the canoes, most people only do the trip downstream, helped by the current, then the canoes are collected, loaded on to a trailer, and driven back to the starting point.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, so sorry to hear your news. Hopefully progression can be minimized. Hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


Sorry to hear this, but hope the injections work well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute gift and a nice friend.


gagesmom said:


> Liz sending hugs and positive thoughts that the shots will help.
> 
> My friend stopped by earlier. She was at a charity shop and saw this. She told me she had to get it for me. I love it. ????❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the buildings. Are they homes? shops? hotels? Lovely lovely lovely.


Kathleendoris said:


> Right, Sam. The trip was only a few kilometres downstream, but the scenery was spectacular. As for the canoes, most people only do the trip downstream, helped by the current, then the canoes are collected, loaded on to a trailer, and driven back to the starting point.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, adorable gift.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good evening, knitters!

Trying to take a few minutes to catchup with the news and great pictures being posted. You all have been very busy and your projects show so much talent and skill.

I'm impressed with *Sonja's* continued crochet skills. Great job!

*Melody*, it's such a joy to see you back and posting even speedier knitting ninja accomplishments.

Don and I are so looking forward to seeing all y'all who will coming to Defiance next month for KAP. Has anyone heard from *Grandma Paula* about whether she and DH are going to make it? How about *NanaCaren*? I read posts asking about where she was now and if she were coming. I remember that *Jamie* had posted that she was coming.

We (my assistant and the WEP workers and I) are catering the local Rotary club for luncheon tomorrow. Hopefully, some of them will be inclined to make a generous donation or two after they hear Susan speak and then take them on a tour of the facility. With God's blessings, she can help them to see how much of the facility needs to be refurbished in order to continue to reach the variety of needs this part of the community has, if they are to become positive contributors to the community as a whole. We are serving a lasagna, salad, and garlic bread buffet for them. Susan is doing as much prep as she can for us tonight because we will still provide take-out meal bags (x2) for our usual folks also. The logistics of moving them all through the two sets of food service will be interesting to say the least.

*Tim* went swimming and out for lunch and ice cream with his one-on-one aide yesterday. They had a grand time and he came home a rather bright red hue but it doesn't seem to be uncomfortable. Of course, he has a very high pain tolerance. They are planning another outing for next week. I think she would walk through fire for him, if needed.

*Aurora* is back from a week with her father's family which includes step-children near to her age. At least she had other kids to play with during the time away from home. There have no other children for her to play with this month because the GED classes and day-care facility have closed down for summer break; but she must be there with me and I have no one else to care for her while I am at Elm. Only about 6 more weeks before school resumes and she will enter first grade then. Yayyyyy!!

Think I'd better go check on the dish washer. Things were still 'way too hot a short while ago.

Take care and be well.

Much love to you all,

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for the luncheon, Joy, that hearts will be touched and needs met.


jheiens said:


> Good evening, knitters!
> 
> Trying to take a few minutes to catchup with the news and great pictures being posted. You all have been very busy and your projects show so much talent and skill.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for the luncheon, Joy, that hearts will be touched and needs met.


Thank you so much, April. Your prayers are appreciated so much.

Susan is still at Elm prepping as much as she can tonight for the meal tomorrow and several young men are still there doing some much needed landscaping with a huge batch of donated flowering plants that a quilting guild donated yesterday, in return for all the help several men gave them with setting up their quilting frames.

We are seeing lives turned around or at least given new direction in recent weeks under the guidance and encouragement of staff members, particularly with Susan's encouragement and caring friendship. I just hang out in the dining hall and chat and smile a lot during lunch while Tim passes out takeout bags as the men and women leave with a wish for them to have a good day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Fan . What a lovely reminder of your parents , the stone is gorgeous .Every time you wear it your parents will be there with you . Amethyst is my birthstone and I have a lovely pair of earrings that my dad gave me when I became a teenager . Last birthday I had with him but I remember the happy times when I wear them as I'm sure you will when you wear this pendant


My mum loved the amethyst locket, and wore it a lot, the photo attached is her silver locket which dad and I bought her for a birthday in 1970s.
According to ancient Greeks amethyst was supposed to protect against drunkeness, and was also for healing and calm ( probably after the hangovers)
Mum just loved the colour, although it wasn't her birthstone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast on this afternoon for another baby blanket. This baby is not due til end of net month so I have time. Liking the way it is working up so far. Will knot some more on it tomorrow and post a picture. 

It is 10:20 pm and I think Gage and I are off to bed.???? See you all tomorrow. ☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


That's not good Liz, hope they have caught it before too much damage is done. 
4 of my cousins have it & one gets injections regularly, I thought that would be terrible but she says it's not too bad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A woman after my own heart . I would much rather visit your home because that is what it will be a home filled with love and happiness and not a show house were I would be scared stiff to even sit down never mind have a coffee


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My problem with sleepovers is, they seem to involve so little sleep. However, Caitlin may be one of those rare exceptions. I know these exception exist, because my youngest grandson, Freddy, is one - I just have to put him in the cot at bedtime, he settles straight down and sleeps for the next 10 hours! He is our 7th grandchild, and none of the others has ever been so easy, but you may have struck gold much more quickly, Kate.
> 
> I hope little Erin has now turned the corner and will begin to gain strength. It must have been a terrible time for the family.


Both my GKs go to bed easily & sleep well most of the time. They were to be here tonight but GS is gone to a friends, just put GD to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I hope your lunch goes well & Susan gets lots of donations.



jheiens said:


> Good evening, knitters!
> 
> Trying to take a few minutes to catchup with the news and great pictures being posted. You all have been very busy and your projects show so much talent and skill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH saw the doctor this morning, he is requesting a CT ASAP & referring him to a surgeon. He thinks GB s the most likely problem based on what is known now but stomach ulcer or some kind of hernia are also possible. The CT will show the "sludge" in the GB if it's there. I hope he can get that soon.

Melody, great gift from your friend & nice hats.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, hoping luncheon goes well and Susan garners many donations and volunteers.
Didn't water jog. But, did do an hour of gentle yoga and saw BFG, which I thoroughly enjoyed.
My DD Cathy called. My beloved DGS, Casey, who is 20, seems to be acting out in teenage rebellion but can't articulate the problem. His father, who is sober 8 years, but DD divorced due to alcoholism, remarried at Christmas and is going to be a Dad again any day. He is 56! Case says that doesn't bother him. My DD remarried 10 years ago. Her DH, Marc has no children and accepts Casey as his own son. Case never went thru teenage rebellion as teenager so I guess this is delayed rebellion. Just worrying. He is a loving young man and always kind and gentle. He always got helps others learn on report cards. Just praying behavior ends soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear for you joy - am looking forward to seeing you and don next month. i can only imagine the logistics to serving two different venues - you must have rad organizational skills. we don't hear from caren very often - have no idea if she is coming or not. i hope so. good luck tomorrow and may the checks be many and large. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Good evening, knitters!
> 
> Trying to take a few minutes to catchup with the news and great pictures being posted. You all have been very busy and your projects show so much talent and skill.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the locket was lovely. --- sam



Fan said:


> My mum loved the amethyst locket, and wore it a lot, the photo attached is her silver locket which dad and I bought her for a birthday in 1970s.
> According to ancient Greeks amethyst was supposed to protect against drunkeness, and was also for healing and calm ( probably after the hangovers)
> Mum just loved the colour, although it wasn't her birthstone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

As


jheiens said:


> Good evening, knitters!
> 
> Trying to take a few minutes to catchup with the news and great pictures being posted. You all have been very busy and your projects show so much talent and skill.
> 
> ...


 Thank you joy although what possessed me to make this latest fu fu dress is beyond me I feel like I'm crocheting a lilac Christmas tree, one minute I like it next minute I look at it and shake my head . Oh well I will finish it

I do hope you get lots and lots of donations so that some improvements can be made , fingers crossed

Caren is still in America tangled in red tape and she doesn't think it will be sorted anytime soon .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> My mum loved the amethyst locket, and wore it a lot, the photo attached is her silver locket which dad and I bought her for a birthday in 1970s.
> According to ancient Greeks amethyst was supposed to protect against drunkeness, and was also for healing and calm ( probably after the hangovers)
> Mum just loved the colour, although it wasn't her birthstone.


That made me laugh Fan . Im a drunk and need protecting (joke) ????
I can't stand the stuff ( yuk) I tried it when I was a teenager , got so drunk on mt eighteenth birthday that I gave most of my brothers belongings away as gifts . Never touched alcohol again won't even eat chocolate if it has any kind of alcohol in it just do not like the taste of it

You are very lucky to have some lovely momento s of your parents


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH saw the doctor this morning, he is requesting a CT ASAP & referring him to a surgeon. He thinks GB s the most likely problem based on what is known now but stomach ulcer or some kind of hernia are also possible. The CT will show the "sludge" in the GB if it's there. I hope he can get that soon.
> 
> Melody, great gift from your friend & nice hats.


Fingers crossed that things move along quickly so that he can be pain free soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, hoping luncheon goes well and Susan garners many donations and volunteers.
> Didn't water jog. But, did do an hour of gentle yoga and saw BFG, which I thoroughly enjoyed.
> My DD Cathy called. My beloved DGS, Casey, who is 20, seems to be acting out in teenage rebellion but can't articulate the problem. His father, who is sober 8 years, but DD divorced due to alcoholism, remarried at Christmas and is going to be a Dad again any day. He is 56! Case says that doesn't bother him. My DD remarried 10 years ago. Her DH, Marc has no children and accepts Casey as his own son. Case never went thru teenage rebellion as teenager so I guess this is delayed rebellion. Just worrying. He is a loving young man and always kind and gentle. He always got helps others learn on report cards. Just praying behavior ends soon.


That must be hard on you and your daughter Joy . My youngest is 20 and I know I would worry if he starting acting out in teenage rebellion . Your grandson definitely has a problem or worried about something such a shame that he is keeping it to himself and not talking it out . I'm thinking it is to do with his dad even though he says not
Hope you can get to the bottom of it and help him


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did your brother react? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh Fan . Im a drunk and need protecting (joke) ????
> I can't stand the stuff ( yuk) I tried it when I was a teenager , got so drunk on mt eighteenth birthday that I gave most of my brothers belongings away as gifts . Never touched alcohol again won't even eat chocolate if it has any kind of alcohol in it just do not like the taste of it
> 
> You are very lucky to have some lovely momento s of your parents


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what I've been messing about with yesterday and today . Someone posted a picture and was asking for the pattern and I thought they were really pretty so decided to see if I could make my own version and this is what I came up with


So pretty.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Alice is growing like a weed. She's sleepy this morning. A face only a mother could love. LOL


Oh that is a very sweet face????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the most recent photo of the 1967 - now has the black top instead of the white one (car originally had white interior and top - but interior was first project and I talked DH into changing it to black - now the top matches. It looks so nice! A new paint job will be done this fall/winter. Except for not having A/C, it's a fun car.


What a beauty. Must be fun to ride in and drive.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope all your garden is ok Bonnie don't want all that hard work ruined by the weather
> I've had a lovely afternoon with my youngest son put my feet in the North Sea it was bloomin freezing don't think that sea ever warms up and to think I used to swim in it . Sons still do . Youngest does a bit of surfing at the beach at a place called Saltburn it collects a lot of surfers from round the world , not much there but ideal for surfing apparently
> Passed a carboot ( our equivalent to a yard sale) so had to take a look and this is what I got for £3 (just over $3 )


I am sure you will put that to good use. Can't wait for the pictures????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the buildings. Are they homes? shops? hotels? Lovely lovely lovely.


Sorry, Gwen, I should have labelled them. The top one is, I think, the view from the river up to the Château of Marqueyssac, which has some spectacular hanging gardens. We visited those, so if I can track down some pictures, I will post them. The middle picture is the village of La Roque-Gageac, which is where the boat trip began. It is built into the cliff side, as you will see from these two pictures! The final building is the Château of Castelnaud, where the boat turned around to go back.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Ah, Julie...Hugs to you!♡


From me too Julie


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone, I've finally caught up missed a few weeks as I was trying to keep up with the week we were on ????. I'm still trying to get the blanket done for our new grandchild to come. The dated is fast approaching first part of August.
> Really not enjoying the pattern I bought so may change it and make it my own idea. Sonja I will be looking to see about getting the lace as your little boots are so cute.
> Finally finished more tests and no cancer found ???????????????? I told my doctor they took it all not going back for more. Had to have cancer meds changed as they were wondering if the one was causing cancer ???? Getting use to the new meds and spending fun time with our little foster baby! Bonnie he sure has change since we met each other I think he might be about fifteen pounds ,rolling side to side and talking baby gibberish a lot . I've been praying for my special ktp family so thankful for you all.


Isn't that just the best news!! So happy for you????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

alibee said:


> Hope I've done this OK.
> Picture of sweater with sleeve stitched in the right way round


Lovely sweater


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, hoping luncheon goes well and Susan garners many donations and volunteers.
> Didn't water jog. But, did do an hour of gentle yoga and saw BFG, which I thoroughly enjoyed.
> My DD Cathy called. My beloved DGS, Casey, who is 20, seems to be acting out in teenage rebellion but can't articulate the problem. His father, who is sober 8 years, but DD divorced due to alcoholism, remarried at Christmas and is going to be a Dad again any day. He is 56! Case says that doesn't bother him. My DD remarried 10 years ago. Her DH, Marc has no children and accepts Casey as his own son. Case never went thru teenage rebellion as teenager so I guess this is delayed rebellion. Just worrying. He is a loving young man and always kind and gentle. He always got helps others learn on report cards. Just praying behavior ends soon.


I do understand why you are worried about Casey, but I feel pretty certain this is just a very temporary reaction to what is happening with his dad. If it is any comfort, our eldest daughter was a very reliable teenager, then seemed to have a late rebellion. We always said that at 14 we would have trusted her with our lives, and at 24, we hardly dared let her out of the house alone. But that phase didn't last long and now she is married with 2 teenagers of her own and a career as a teacher. Casey sounds as if he, too, is basically a good, caring young man, and with a little time to work things through, will come out of this stage a stronger and more resilient person.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how did your brother react? --- sam


My brother was 16 and After he had calmed down from wanting to kill me he couldn't stop laughing apparently myself and my best friend were such a pitiful sight he felt sorry for us , besides it was always me who loaned him 5 Kr every Saturday night when he and his friends came looking for me 
I did manage to get everything back


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


Sorry to hear this. I actually thought it might be when you mentioned the black spot. My mum has macula degeneration and had the injections many times. As you say it keeps it from progressing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Liz sending hugs and positive thoughts that the shots will help.
> 
> My friend stopped by earlier. She was at a charity shop and saw this. She told me she had to get it for me. I love it. ????❤


Very very cute! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I hope your lunch goes well & Susan gets lots of donations.


Ditto......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH saw the doctor this morning, he is requesting a CT ASAP & referring him to a surgeon. He thinks GB s the most likely problem based on what is known now but stomach ulcer or some kind of hernia are also possible. The CT will show the "sludge" in the GB if it's there. I hope he can get that soon.
> 
> Melody, great gift from your friend & nice hats.


I hope so too - he'll feel so much better once it's taken care of.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy - hope the lunch goes well and that donations come flowing in.

So sorry to hear of Casey's change in behavior; hope it changes back to the sweet young man quickly.

Just wanted to let you know that our LondonGirl (June) has a grandson; born in New Zealand. Feeling such joy for all of them!

Learned this morning that our DD (the one who lives south of me) best friend's mom passed away last night. I got a text with a time of about 1:00 a.m. from DD saying "if awake-call me" - I didn't pick it up until 4:00 a.m.when I woke up and texted her back which is when she let me know that Marge had passed away. We became quite close when her daughter, Julie, and our daughter began hanging out together in H.S. Julie's Dad was often mistaken as the "third" twin because he looks so much like DH and his twin. So sad to hear of Marge's passing; she's had significant heart issues so I'm wondering if that was the cause of her death. So sad and I'm sure I'll learn more today.

We spent two hours at the hospital to learn about DH's knee replacement surgery. He officially moved the date to 8/16 to be after the KAP -- that will be so much easier to handle. I'm glad I took my crocheting along; otherwise it would have been a total waste of time. The booklet we got from the surgeon explained it all and I read that in 5 minutes. It's actually a pretty straight forward surgery if I don't think about the noises that have to be part of the cutting and shaping of the bones. 

Off to work (my dining room table) so that I can get some of these projects tied up. Trying to close out two of them today - beginning to whittle the list down.

Love to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and Chris, thank you. It is a worry but I do know he is well loved and things will work out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> So pretty.


Thank you Marilynn


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's not good Liz, hope they have caught it before too much damage is done.
> 4 of my cousins have it & one gets injections regularly, I thought that would be terrible but she says it's not too bad


Sorry to hear you have both forms of MD, Liz and hope your injections work. DFIL had injections last year which did reduce the affected areas but he'd left it far toolate to save enough eyesight to be allowed to drive, unfortunately. We think the reason he didn't report his problem earlier was because he was frightened he'd lose his license!! So it's good you've caught it early as the injections halt the deterioration in the majority of patients, and even improve the eyesight in some. Let's hope you are in the latter. Hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I hope your lunch goes well & Susan gets lots of donations.


Me too. She deserves some financial support for this amazing work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep him in my prayers Sassafras. Even though he says the remarriage doesn't bother him doesn't mean it does not. Sounds like a good young man.


sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, hoping luncheon goes well and Susan garners many donations and volunteers.
> Didn't water jog. But, did do an hour of gentle yoga and saw BFG, which I thoroughly enjoyed.
> My DD Cathy called. My beloved DGS, Casey, who is 20, seems to be acting out in teenage rebellion but can't articulate the problem. His father, who is sober 8 years, but DD divorced due to alcoholism, remarried at Christmas and is going to be a Dad again any day. He is 56! Case says that doesn't bother him. My DD remarried 10 years ago. Her DH, Marc has no children and accepts Casey as his own son. Case never went thru teenage rebellion as teenager so I guess this is delayed rebellion. Just worrying. He is a loving young man and always kind and gentle. He always got helps others learn on report cards. Just praying behavior ends soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And a gwennie again....computer was taking so long I didn't think it posted....duh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry...double post....a BIG gwennie


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.

Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Christie, so sad to lose a fur baby. Hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

So sorry about Anniecat, Machristie. Our pets are part of the family so we miss them dreadfully when they're gone, but it is kinder to release them when their time comes rather than keeping them going just because we can't face them leaving. It's such a hard decision, hugs for you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

So sorry about Anniecat, Machristie. Our pets are part of the family so we miss them dreadfully when they're gone, but it is kinder to release them when their time comes rather than keeping them going just because we can't face them leaving. It's such a hard decision, hugs for you.woops, a rare Gwenie! :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear your Annie has gone. Hugs to you and DD.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Anniecat. She had two good homes with you, and it really would not have been kind to keep her going after a stroke. What you decided was certainly for the best. I am sure you and your daughter will share many happy memories of her time in your family.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Morning.???? 
Another hot one out there is expected????

Machriste sorry to hear of Annie cat ????

Just woke up. Have to get motivated. Will post later on when fully awake.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you all. I struggle with some guilt about my taking this job where I couldn't have her because of some girls with cat allergies. But there is no way of knowing whether her diabetes and subsequent problems were stress related or would have happened anyway. And the couldn't have been a better burst for her than DD. Also, in the long term, the job was such a good choice for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, hoping luncheon goes well and Susan garners many donations and volunteers.
> Didn't water jog. But, did do an hour of gentle yoga and saw BFG, which I thoroughly enjoyed.
> My DD Cathy called. My beloved DGS, Casey, who is 20, seems to be acting out in teenage rebellion but can't articulate the problem. His father, who is sober 8 years, but DD divorced due to alcoholism, remarried at Christmas and is going to be a Dad again any day. He is 56! Case says that doesn't bother him. My DD remarried 10 years ago. Her DH, Marc has no children and accepts Casey as his own son. Case never went thru teenage rebellion as teenager so I guess this is delayed rebellion. Just worrying. He is a loving young man and always kind and gentle. He always got helps others learn on report cards. Just praying behavior ends soon.


I hope things straighten out soon. You would think he'd be excited to have a sibling & maybe he will be when the baby arrives. Having a new baby at 56 sure isn't something I would want to try????

I'm sure once he adjusts to the changes he will be back to his old self.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As
> 
> Thank you joy although what possessed me to make this latest fu fu dress is beyond me I feel like I'm crocheting a lilac Christmas tree, one minute I like it next minute I look at it and shake my head . Oh well I will finish it
> 
> ...


I'm sure the dress will be beautiful as all the things you make.

Red tape isn't much fun. I know someone who applied for a fiancée visa to the US she said there were so many hoops to jump through that they ended up getting married & then her applying for a visa. It's still going to take most of a year for her to get a residence permit, so they visit each other every couple of months. Not much of a way to start married life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.
> 
> Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


Yes, they are just animals but some do become part of the family & it's sad when they go but better to be put down than suffer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.
> 
> Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


That is sad news . Even though they are animals they are part of the family with there own personalities and we all become very attached to them .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Making choc chip cookies for Mr. Gage and working on the next baby blanket.

Windows and curtains are closed and fan is on. Yesterday it got up to 39°Celsius. Yuck.
so we are hanging around indoors today


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are seeing lives turned around or at least given new direction in recent weeks under the guidance and encouragement of staff members, particularly with Susan's encouragement and caring friendship. I just hang out in the dining hall and chat and smile a lot during lunch while Tim passes out takeout bags as the men and women leave with a wish for them to have a good day.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think most people, once they feel useful or that they have a purpose, improve by leaps and bounds--good on you for creating such a wide effect for so many!

Fan, beautiful amethysts! That's my youngest DD's birthstone (and she loves purple anything).

Bonnie, hope DH gets his scan and the issues resolved asap.

Jeanette, condolences on Marge's passing and hugs to you and DD.

I agree with the others about Casey--he may say he's okay with his dad's new baby (and he may not even realize he isn't), but it sounds as if that's the root of this change. I hope he will realize and come to terms with the changes and get back to his normal self soon.

Gah, red tape stinks! I hope Caren is able to move forward with her process and get back to her love soon.

Melody, beautiful start to the new blanket--what a nice feminine stitch!

I did get my shopping done this morning (hey, when you're out of cat food, there's no choice, LOL). I picked up some fresh veggies, as I have been craving a nice big salad! He wants to try a new Chinese place for lunch, recommended by a friend from the motorcycle group, so we'll probably pop out there today. Chinese is my favorite by far, so I'm looking forward to it.

No knitting got done last night...hoping to get back to it tonight. I still haven't been able to dig in the stash for another sock yarn, so need to get to that (hate having those lying there unfinished when they only need another inch or so on the cuffs).

Hugs & blessings to all & healing thoughts for any in need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry machriste about annie cat - they are animals but they are also just like our children and we love them a lot. tons of healing energy and hugs surrounding you at this time. --- sam



machriste said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.
> 
> Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a great time with Caitlin and she slept really well, but I didn't! Think I was listening for her all night, so I'm tired now, however a good night's sleep tonight will sort that out. Picking up Hannah (Gwen's DD) tomorrow at the airport then heading for a quick tour of Edinburgh- I booked the open top bus as I think it's a great way to see a lot in a short space of time. We're staying overnight so I'm not sure if I'll have wi-fi or not, but we'll be home again on Friday after going to Stirling Castle.
Sorry to hear about Annie cat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have no reason to feel guilty - she had a loving home to go to - this would have happened regardless of where she lived. think of the fun times and have no regrets. --- sam



machriste said:


> Thank you all. I struggle with some guilt about my taking this job where I couldn't have her because of some girls with cat allergies. But there is no way of knowing whether her diabetes and subsequent problems were stress related or would have happened anyway. And the couldn't have been a better burst for her than DD. Also, in the long term, the job was such a good choice for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely blanket melody - is that a variation on the feather and fan pattern? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Making choc chip cookies for Mr. Gage and working on the next baby blanket.
> 
> Windows and curtains are closed and fan is on. Yesterday it got up to 39°Celsius. Yuck.
> so we are hanging around indoors today


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.
> 
> Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


So sorry to hear of this. Many hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja, I used to drink alcohol but don't do it much these days, it makes me ill. I use it in desserts at times just for flavour more than anything else.
I wear mums silver locket sometimes, as its special to me. 
Machriste so sorry about your Anniecat, it's terribly sad to lose our pets, but a kindness to let them go, been there done that.
Mel I love the pink blanket it's so pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Making choc chip cookies for Mr. Gage and working on the next baby blanket.
> 
> Windows and curtains are closed and fan is on. Yesterday it got up to 39°Celsius. Yuck.
> so we are hanging around indoors today


That's very pretty Mel . Beautiful colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Had a great time with Caitlin and she slept really well, but I didn't! Think I was listening for her all night, so I'm tired now, however a good night's sleep tonight will sort that out. Picking up Hannah (Gwen's DD) tomorrow at the airport then heading for a quick tour of Edinburgh- I booked the open top bus as I think it's a great way to see a lot in a short space of time. We're staying overnight so I'm not sure if I'll have wi-fi or not, but we'll be home again on Friday after going to Stirling Castle.
> Sorry to hear about Annie cat.


Isn't that usually the case ???? Did little Caitlin wake up early too 
Sounds like you and Hannah are going to have fun sightseeing I hope the sun shines


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is the pattern for the new baby blanket I am doing. It is not on Ravelry. I already tried to link it on there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here is the pattern for the new baby blanket I am doing. It is not on Ravelry. I already tried to link it on there.


This is going to be so pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One of the latest offerings from mjs!:

http://www.boredpanda.com/cunt-mug-university-of-north-texas/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter

I don't think all will like it, so open with caution!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but have had a set back and have been down in the dumps. But that is life and I have to put on my big girl panties as they say and deal with it. I keep you all in my nightly prayers and pray for what is going on in the world today and hope for peace to come to all. I find it mind boggling to all this hate as I'm sure you all do.

We have been having our triple digit temps here but I'm glad we don't have the humidity that others have I know it feels so much hotter there. I talk to my sister in St. Louis and she is dragging her wagon (LOL) with the heat and humidity. So I feel for anyone that has to deal with that. Here it's like walking into an oven when we go outside.

I received the cutest gift today. I don't know if anyone knows but I'm a Betty Boop collector. It is a Betty Boop and Pudgy her dog. Betty Boop sings "I want to be loved my you" and moves. It made me and DH laugh. It was from a mystery person. So an investigation is on so I can send a Thank You card. That is so sweet of someone to do it just came out of the blue and for no reason.

I hope everyone is doing well and those who aren't I'm sending Healing prayers. 
Take care and love to all. Las Vegas Sharon


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but have had a set back and have been down in the dumps. But that is life and I have to put on my big girl panties as they say and deal with it. I keep you all in my nightly prayers and pray for what is going on in the world today and hope for peace to come to all. I find it mind boggling to all this hate as I'm sure you all do.
> 
> We have been having our triple digit temps here but I'm glad we don't have the humidity that others have I know it feels so much hotter there. I talk to my sister in St. Louis and she is dragging her wagon (LOL) with the heat and humidity. So I feel for anyone that has to deal with that. Here it's like walking into an oven when we go outside.
> 
> ...


Strawberry 4u those are the best gifts. Someone was obviously thinking of you and knew you would enjoy it ☺


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

machriste said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.
> 
> Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


Sorry to hear that you had to have Annie euthanised. A kind act but sad and hurtful all the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be a lovely blanket melody. thanks for the pattern. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here is the pattern for the new baby blanket I am doing. It is not on Ravelry. I already tried to link it on there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder whose head rolled for that mistake. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One of the latest offerings from mjs!:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/cunt-mug-university-of-north-texas/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter
> 
> I don't think all will like it, so open with caution!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for your setback sharon - it it to do with your back? always good to hear from you - you have been missed. what a lovely gift for you to receive. sending you tons of healing energy and many hugs. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but have had a set back and have been down in the dumps. But that is life and I have to put on my big girl panties as they say and deal with it. I keep you all in my nightly prayers and pray for what is going on in the world today and hope for peace to come to all. I find it mind boggling to all this hate as I'm sure you all do.
> 
> We have been having our triple digit temps here but I'm glad we don't have the humidity that others have I know it feels so much hotter there. I talk to my sister in St. Louis and she is dragging her wagon (LOL) with the heat and humidity. So I feel for anyone that has to deal with that. Here it's like walking into an oven when we go outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder whose head rolled for that mistake. --- sam


It was pretty darned bad, wasn't it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Anniecat. They are family just with four legs.


machriste said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.
> 
> Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful start on the next blanket.


gagesmom said:


> Making choc chip cookies for Mr. Gage and working on the next baby blanket.
> 
> Windows and curtains are closed and fan is on. Yesterday it got up to 39°Celsius. Yuck.
> so we are hanging around indoors today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate you are just the best! I can not put into words how grateful I am knowing Hannah will be in your hands and seeing Scotland. Please have Hannah share in this cost. She has enough to do so. I know she said her flight was at 8:30 a.m. and that she had to be there 3 hours early since it was international so she has to get up at 4 a.m. Thursday morning and since the metro doesn't run at that hour will have a taxi take her to the airport. She will be tired but hopefully will be able to sleep some on the flight. I know she is excited. Remind her to take pictures and give her a hug for me!


KateB said:


> Had a great time with Caitlin and she slept really well, but I didn't! Think I was listening for her all night, so I'm tired now, however a good night's sleep tonight will sort that out. Picking up Hannah (Gwen's DD) tomorrow at the airport then heading for a quick tour of Edinburgh- I booked the open top bus as I think it's a great way to see a lot in a short space of time. We're staying overnight so I'm not sure if I'll have wi-fi or not, but we'll be home again on Friday after going to Stirling Castle.
> Sorry to hear about Annie cat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is quite an error and quite offensive. Hope they recall them.


Lurker 2 said:


> One of the latest offerings from mjs!:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/cunt-mug-university-of-north-texas/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter
> 
> I don't think all will like it, so open with caution!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I will too.


Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep him in my prayers Sassafras. Even though he says the remarriage doesn't bother him doesn't mean it does not. Sounds like a good young man.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry about your Anniecat. Our pets hold special places in our hearts. Hugs.


machriste said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.
> 
> Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry4U I am so sorry that you've suffered a set back. You will be in my prayers for sure.

My youngest DD likes Betty Boop too. How sweet that you received this gift. Have fun trying to figure out who the giver was. Hope it brings you continued smiles.



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but have had a set back and have been down in the dumps. But that is life and I have to put on my big girl panties as they say and deal with it. I keep you all in my nightly prayers and pray for what is going on in the world today and hope for peace to come to all. I find it mind boggling to all this hate as I'm sure you all do.
> 
> We have been having our triple digit temps here but I'm glad we don't have the humidity that others have I know it feels so much hotter there. I talk to my sister in St. Louis and she is dragging her wagon (LOL) with the heat and humidity. So I feel for anyone that has to deal with that. Here it's like walking into an oven when we go outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is quite an error and quite offensive. Hope they recall them.


It is really demeaning to women.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty!


gagesmom said:


> Making choc chip cookies for Mr. Gage and working on the next baby blanket.
> 
> Windows and curtains are closed and fan is on. Yesterday it got up to 39°Celsius. Yuck.
> so we are hanging around indoors today


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you have your priorities straight, Sorlenna! Cat food, of course! :0)


Sorlenna said:


> I think most people, once they feel useful or that they have a purpose, improve by leaps and bounds--good on you for creating such a wide effect for so many!
> 
> Fan, beautiful amethysts! That's my youngest DD's birthstone (and she loves purple anything).
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Strawberry4u! Nice to see you! Hope things are looking up for you!


Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but have had a set back and have been down in the dumps. But that is life and I have to put on my big girl panties as they say and deal with it. I keep you all in my nightly prayers and pray for what is going on in the world today and hope for peace to come to all. I find it mind boggling to all this hate as I'm sure you all do.
> 
> We have been having our triple digit temps here but I'm glad we don't have the humidity that others have I know it feels so much hotter there. I talk to my sister in St. Louis and she is dragging her wagon (LOL) with the heat and humidity. So I feel for anyone that has to deal with that. Here it's like walking into an oven when we go outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Called my RA doctor's office today and told them about not being able to bend finger and pain. Doctor is calling in a prescription of prednisone for 10 days. Haven't heard from the pharmacy so it will be tomorrow before I start it. Hope it helps. 

Didn't do too much today. Cleaned out the refrigerator and organized it and did dishes. Clipped Alice's nails (that was an adventure she wasn't too fond of) and found myself having to repeatedly mop up some piddle messes from Mario. Don't know if I've mentioned how Sydney is not allowing Mario out in the back yard lately; being a real brat (Sydney). Not sure how to stop this behavior. Poor Mario will try to go out when I take everyone out and as soon as he is spotted by Sydney he gets chased back into the house in spite of my trying to stop him. Not good. Mario does slip out some unseen by Sydney but not enough. Grrrrrrr. Any suggestions welcome.

For dinner fixed chicken marinated in Italian dressing and baked in a foil pack in the oven. Also made brown rice with mushrooms and green peas. Nothing fancy but sure was good. Poor Brantley put in a 12 hour day today and was whipped. Oh also had some fresh cantelope.

Will probably go to be early tonight as I've been up since 6:15.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Had a great time with Caitlin and she slept really well, but I didn't! Think I was listening for her all night, so I'm tired now, however a good night's sleep tonight will sort that out. Picking up Hannah (Gwen's DD) tomorrow at the airport then heading for a quick tour of Edinburgh- I booked the open top bus as I think it's a great way to see a lot in a short space of time. We're staying overnight so I'm not sure if I'll have wi-fi or not, but we'll be home again on Friday after going to Stirling Castle.
> Sorry to hear about Annie cat.


Have a great time visiting with Hannah this week. I hope you get some rest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, your supper sounds really good.italian dressing really adds taste to things. I sometimes make pork burgers with it in, tastes somewhat like souvlaki.
I hope the prednisone heels your finger

Kate sounds like you have a great trip planned for Hannah. 

Strawberry, sorry you have been having a bad time, hope things look up soon.

Julie, I imagine someone will be in deep dodo for the mistake obviously they are silly like me & wouodnt see it til someone pointed it out????????

GD has kept me entertained today. I wanted to do some weeding but that didn't happen. I did pick 3/4 gallon of rasberries, they are sure big this year & so good. GD insisted we make a pie with some so we will have that for supper with pork roast, new potatoes & steamed spinach. Yum. We of course had to take carrots to the horse, they are pretty small yet but he likes the tops too.

It was quite warm & very humid today, there are some black clouds floating about again.

Got a call this afternoon, DH CT is booked for Friday morning, wow, that's service, it really pays to have the right doctor!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called my RA doctor's office today and told them about not being able to bend finger and pain. Doctor is calling in a prescription of prednisone for 10 days. Haven't heard from the pharmacy so it will be tomorrow before I start it. Hope it helps.
> 
> Didn't do too much today. Cleaned out the refrigerator and organized it and did dishes. Clipped Alice's nails (that was an adventure she wasn't too fond of) and found myself having to repeatedly mop up some piddle messes from Mario. Don't know if I've mentioned how Sydney is not allowing Mario out in the back yard lately; being a real brat (Sydney). Not sure how to stop this behavior. Poor Mario will try to go out when I take everyone out and as soon as he is spotted by Sydney he gets chased back into the house in spite of my trying to stop him. Not good. Mario does slip out some unseen by Sydney but not enough. Grrrrrrr. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> ...


Hope the meds give you relief, Gwen. I am sorry I missed your yummy dinner! And how wonderful is it that Miss Hannah can visit with Kate! Here is a pic of DD in Milano!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really demeaning to women.


That is the word I dislike most in the entire English language!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, Bonnie, that's progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is the word I dislike most in the entire English language!


I fully agree to that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On a different note!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On a different note!


 :sm04: That's me to a T!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm04: That's me to a T!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty daughter oneapril - looks as though she is having a good time. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Hope the meds give you relief, Gwen. I am sorry I missed your yummy dinner! And how wonderful is it that Miss Hannah can visit with Kate! Here is a pic of DD in Milano!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so true. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> On a different note!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

April, great photo, looks like your DD is having fun.

I found a new recipe I have to try, I think it would be a good lunch item to have in the freezer

http://twistedfood.co.uk/quarter-pounder-muffins/


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Funny, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> On a different note!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam. She Skyped me today. She sounded very happy. She is now in Innsbruck!


thewren said:


> pretty daughter oneapril - looks as though she is having a good time. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, she seems to be enjoying the sights. They sound yummy, Bonnie - would be good for a crowd!


Bonnie7591 said:


> April, great photo, looks like your DD is having fun.
> 
> I found a new recipe I have to try, I think it would be a good lunch item to have in the freezer
> 
> http://twistedfood.co.uk/quarter-pounder-muffins/


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:10pm and here is the progress on the blanket. 
I am liking the way it is growing and shows the pattern brilliantly. 

Stayed in today as it was another disgusting day out. The heat saps me of energy. I have my counseling appt at 10 am tomorrow and Gage has his first appt with his counselor tomorrow afternoon at 1:30pm.

Off to bed shortly. Sleep well all. Check in tomorrow morning ???? ???? ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh yes and that mug. I am sure someone's head will roll for that. Definately did not think it through. Just wrong. ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love it!


gagesmom said:


> 9:10pm and here is the progress on the blanket.
> I am liking the way it is growing and shows the pattern brilliantly.
> 
> Stayed in today as it was another disgusting day out. The heat saps me of energy. I have my counseling appt at 10 am tomorrow and Gage has his first appt with his counselor tomorrow afternoon at 1:30pm.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those sound very good. thanks for the recipe. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> April, great photo, looks like your DD is having fun.
> 
> I found a new recipe I have to try, I think it would be a good lunch item to have in the freezer
> 
> http://twistedfood.co.uk/quarter-pounder-muffins/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melody - your slip stitches - slip as to knit or as to purl? thanks --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:10pm and here is the progress on the blanket.
> I am liking the way it is growing and shows the pattern brilliantly.
> 
> Stayed in today as it was another disgusting day out. The heat saps me of energy. I have my counseling appt at 10 am tomorrow and Gage has his first appt with his counselor tomorrow afternoon at 1:30pm.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> melody - your slip stitches - slip as to knit or as to purl? thanks --- sam


Slip as to knit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Funny, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, that blanket is looking really good


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Sorienna, thank you. He is a wonderful young man and I, too, think it will sort out. He got good grades for his first year of college. Just worrying that he dropped summer school class and quit job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, welcome back, good to see your post. Familiar with your weather as I live on the Mojave desert.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I'm coming for dinner! Glad DH has appt. for CTscan.
Gwen, Prednisone helps a lot with inflammation. Hope it helps. Lovely that Hannah can see Scotland with KateB.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

April, what a pretty daughter. She looks so happy.
Julie, GOOD one!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad you and Gage are getting counseling. 
Well we hiked above Big Pine today. Don't have pics downloaded but the stream was a roaring. Good thing there was a wooden bridge. Started about 9,000 ft. hiked about a mile and a half gaining about 1,000 ft. of altitude. Then descended to river for picnic lunch and back to car. Meadows lovely as were palisade peaks and huge pine trees. Met a foursome from Grass Valley, where my son lives. I have been awake since 3a.m. so off to early bedtime.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I have shared it before but I made a post with my Rasberry ice cream recipe that I thought some of you might like,

I don't have an ice cream maker but if you have One that would make this recipe even easier.
Today I picked 1/2 gallon of lovely big berries & there will be so many more, the plants are more loaded than I've ever seen them. I make jelly most years but still have lots this year & also make rasberry pancake syrup that's so good.


Rasberry Ice Cream

2 cups rasberries
3/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
Mix together, cover & refrigerate for 2 hrs

2 eggs
3/4 cup sugar
2 cups whipping cream, whipped

In a separate bowl, beat eggs for about 2 minutes until light s & fluffy.
Add 3/4 cup sugar & whip some more. Add cream & whip again. 
Mash the berries with a potatoe masher & add to cream mixture.
Hip well & put in freezer for about 1.5 hrs until like slush, whip again & return to freezer until firm.
Bonnie7591


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie and Sorienna, thank you. He is a wonderful young man and I, too, think it will sort out. He got good grades for his first year of college. Just worrying that he dropped summer school class and quit job.


I can see why you are concerned. I hope he straightens out soon. Do you think he would consider counselling of some sort?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, glad you and Gage are getting counseling.
> Well we hiked above Big Pine today. Don't have pics downloaded but the stream was a roaring. Good thing there was a wooden bridge. Started about 9,000 ft. hiked about a mile and a half gaining about 1,000 ft. of altitude. Then descended to river for picnic lunch and back to car. Meadows lovely as were palisade peaks and huge pine trees. Met a foursome from Grass Valley, where my son lives. I have been awake since 3a.m. so off to early bedtime.


Sounds like another beautiful place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Slip as to knit


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A


Gweniepooh said:


> Called my RA doctor's office today and told them about not being able to bend finger and pain. Doctor is calling in a prescription of prednisone for 10 days. Haven't heard from the pharmacy so it will be tomorrow before I start it. Hope it helps.
> 
> Didn't do too much today. Cleaned out the refrigerator and organized it and did dishes. Clipped Alice's nails (that was an adventure she wasn't too fond of) and found myself having to repeatedly mop up some piddle messes from Mario. Don't know if I've mentioned how Sydney is not allowing Mario out in the back yard lately; being a real brat (Sydney). Not sure how to stop this behavior. Poor Mario will try to go out when I take everyone out and as soon as he is spotted by Sydney he gets chased back into the house in spite of my trying to stop him. Not good. Mario does slip out some unseen by Sydney but not enough. Grrrrrrr. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> ...


 Hope the medication helps Gwen 
Your dinner sounds delicious .
Can't help with any suggestions with Sidney but there is never a dull moment with him 
Thought we were getting an extra pet las night as a cat decided to follow us . Mishka spotted it first and stared at him he just stared back , as we walked on he was right behind us , every time mishka looked at him he stopped and then was running to catch up with us . Luckily another dog came and cat finally moved . I think he knew what was coming as the tap was turned on and we got soaked again . I really don't suit the drowned rat look


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Love this cat sampler :sm23: :sm02: Just love this. Must remember it when the family asks me why I am talking to the cats.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:10pm and here is the progress on the blanket.
> I am liking the way it is growing and shows the pattern brilliantly.
> 
> Stayed in today as it was another disgusting day out. The heat saps me of energy. I have my counseling appt at 10 am tomorrow and Gage has his first appt with his counselor tomorrow afternoon at 1:30pm.
> ...


Gorgeous pattern and lovely colour.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a quick comment re Gwen's Sydney - we have used a pheromone analogue to settle our cats, called Feliway, and I've heard that similar products are available for dogs. It's not particularly cheap, but my Vet student daughter says they have had lots of positive reports of its effectiveness. However it takes some time.... Might be worth asking your vet about it. Good luck, and hope DD and Kate have a wonderful time. She arrives today I think?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate you are just the best! I can not put into words how grateful I am knowing Hannah will be in your hands and seeing Scotland. Please have Hannah share in this cost. She has enough to do so. I know she said her flight was at 8:30 a.m. and that she had to be there 3 hours early since it was international so she has to get up at 4 a.m. Thursday morning and since the metro doesn't run at that hour will have a taxi take her to the airport. She will be tired but hopefully will be able to sleep some on the flight. I know she is excited. Remind her to take pictures and give her a hug for me!


I am excited too! She will be tired, but hopefully we can have an early night tonight and no way is she sharing in costs....she's my guest, and anyway DH & I are treating this like a mini-holiday for us too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, your supper sounds really good.italian dressing really adds taste to things. I sometimes make pork burgers with it in, tastes somewhat like souvlaki.
> I hope the prednisone heels your finger
> 
> Kate sounds like you have a great trip planned for Hannah.
> ...


Glad your DH is getting scanned quickly....it is definitely who you know, not what you know! :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Christie, so sad to lose a fur baby. Hugs.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Strawberry 4u those are the best gifts. Someone was obviously thinking of you and knew you would enjoy it ☺


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I am back in Adelaide. Staying at Vicky's as they too are in Europe (Sicily for them) for a wedding. Seems a few of us have daughters visiting Europe currently!
Had a busy day today but should be settled again by tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
I am pleased for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
> And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
> I am pleased for her.


Sounding very promising all round Julie. Looking forward to hearing what they have to say etc later tomorrow. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounding very promising all round Julie. Looking forward to hearing what they have to say etc later tomorrow. :sm24:


Thanks Cathy!
I will be having an ECG, possible x-rays, need to take all my pills, questions, and the knitting. Who knows maybe I will come home with a date- or maybe it is back to the waiting game?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two birthdays today- Aran and Kathleendoris (Chris)

Happy Day to you both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Must get to bed- it is nearly 9-30pm., late for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy!
> I will be having an ECG, possible x-rays, need to take all my pills, questions, and the knitting. Who knows maybe I will come home with a date- or maybe it is back to the waiting game?


 :sm24: I hope you do come back with a date, then you can make plans.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today- Aran and Kathleendoris (Chris)
> 
> Happy Day to you both!


And Happy Birthdays from me.... :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Aran and KathleenDoris.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Aran, from me!

Chris


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Joy. Your hike sounds wonderful. I am so glad you are able to get out and enjoy the beautiful countryside.


sassafras123 said:


> Mel, glad you and Gage are getting counseling.
> Well we hiked above Big Pine today. Don't have pics downloaded but the stream was a roaring. Good thing there was a wooden bridge. Started about 9,000 ft. hiked about a mile and a half gaining about 1,000 ft. of altitude. Then descended to river for picnic lunch and back to car. Meadows lovely as were palisade peaks and huge pine trees. Met a foursome from Grass Valley, where my son lives. I have been awake since 3a.m. so off to early bedtime.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think that kitty was trying to adopt a dog! Cute story. Sorry you got rained on!


Swedenme said:


> A
> 
> Hope the medication helps Gwen
> Your dinner sounds delicious .
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You will have fun!


KateB said:


> I am excited too! She will be tired, but hopefully we can have an early night tonight and no way is she sharing in costs....she's my guest, and anyway DH & I are treating this like a mini-holiday for us too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, I am glad they are getting you in for the help you need. And kudos for Bronwen for her new job position. It would be interesting to be a librarian.


Lurker 2 said:


> Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
> And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
> I am pleased for her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy birthday! Enjoy the day! ☆☆


RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Aran and KathleenDoris.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Great news Julie. At least the process is underway.
Happy birthdays, Aran and Kathleendoris. Hope you both have a wonderful day .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I hope you do come back with a date, then you can make plans.


It would be good, Cathy, because as you say, then I can plan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I am glad they are getting you in for the help you need. And kudos for Bronwen for her new job position. It would be interesting to be a librarian.


Thank you, oneapril! I will mention to Bronwen that people are impressed, when I speak with her, Sunday. 
She worked very hard to qualify for her Librarian Diploma, had an A++ average much of the time. She was at one point the only 'outside' person to be given a job, but now of course she is an 'insider' so it is a lot easier for her. The Library she will be working at, is about 2 miles from my old house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Great news Julie. At least the process is underway.
> Happy birthdays, Aran and Kathleendoris. Hope you both have a wonderful day .


Thanks, Lin! Yes definitely underway!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Chris and Aran.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday to Aran and Kathleendoris. Wishing many blessings to each of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, oneapril! I will mention to Bronwen that people are impressed, when I speak with her, Sunday.
> She worked very hard to qualify for her Librarian Diploma, had an A++ average much of the time. She was at one point the only 'outside' person to be given a job, but now of course she is an 'insider' so it is a lot easier for her. The Library she will be working at, is about 2 miles from my old house.


Wish her all the best for me. That sounds interesting that it's just for a two year contract. Glad that she reached out to you to let you know -- that's a promising behavior. Hope that all your tests go well and that you get a surgery date. DH has changed his to 8/16 to be after the KAP, so we're getting all set. Have to "trip proof" the house by removing throw rugs and making sure there are clear passages through the rooms.

DD will be coming up to spend time with her best friend during this time of sorrow. Dr.'s changed her friend's Mom's heart meds because she was having heart issues that were setting off implanted defib while she was prepping for a routine colonoscopy. Her heart settled down and she had the procedure, but may have been sent home too soon given her history. She was on the phone with her son when her defib began shocking her heart almost continually - her son called 911, but there wasn't anything that could be done. I'm not sure if her DH was home at the time or not. The services will be Sunday and Monday.

We'll be up at our DS's for his company picnic - it's always a major deal; about 6,000 employees and their families are invited to spend the day on the campus (at least that's what I call it because there are 10 or more buildings) for food and fun. It used to be steak and lobster, but that's changed to grilled hot dogs, burgers and chicken. It's all a lot of fun, but usually so very very hot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well our weather seems to have settled again. It is to be back up to around 15c for next few days. Yesterday it was still only 3c at 9am!! Not good. I was frozen. 

Today I have developed a horrid head cold, just what I need... not. Have been sneezing non stop all day. :sm16: Seeing as I am here alone I will have to be my own nurse. LOL. Having a hot lemon drink with honey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your daughter is beautiful; must look like her mom! What a great picture that is too.


oneapril said:


> Hope the meds give you relief, Gwen. I am sorry I missed your yummy dinner! And how wonderful is it that Miss Hannah can visit with Kate! Here is a pic of DD in Milano!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....really; how rude it would be to ignore the cat's question. LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> On a different note!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good. I did something kind of similar the other morning for breakfast. I used canned biscuits and pressed them in a muffin tin smushing them up the sides to make cups. Cooked sausage and crumbled it up. Put sausage in each dough cup. Beat some eggs and poured some eggs on top of the sausage then sprinkled shredded cheese on top. Baked in the oven as if just following the direction for the canned biscuits. Yummy and easy to take with you breakfast. DH really enjoyed them. Had a few left over and they reheated well in the microwave if first wrapped in a damp paper towel (not wet towel).


Bonnie7591 said:


> April, great photo, looks like your DD is having fun.
> 
> I found a new recipe I have to try, I think it would be a good lunch item to have in the freezer
> 
> http://twistedfood.co.uk/quarter-pounder-muffins/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What country is Innsbruck in? My geography is terrible.


oneapril said:


> Thank you, Sam. She Skyped me today. She sounded very happy. She is now in Innsbruck!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Girl you just have the fastest needles I've ever seen! This is looking great!


gagesmom said:


> 9:10pm and here is the progress on the blanket.
> I am liking the way it is growing and shows the pattern brilliantly.
> 
> Stayed in today as it was another disgusting day out. The heat saps me of energy. I have my counseling appt at 10 am tomorrow and Gage has his first appt with his counselor tomorrow afternoon at 1:30pm.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm...that doesn't sound good does it (dropping classes & quitting job). Praying that his parents will get to the bottom of what is going on soon and that he gets uplifted in spirits. And it may just be he needs a break. I heard on the news awhile back that many young people are taking a year off before even starting college. 


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie and Sorienna, thank you. He is a wonderful young man and I, too, think it will sort out. He got good grades for his first year of college. Just worrying that he dropped summer school class and quit job.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Bronwen on her contract! And I hope that your appointment yields a go-ahead, Julie.

Happy birthday to Chris and Aran!

Cathy, may your cold vanish more quickly than it started.

Gwen, can you put Sydney on a leash or hold him some other way so the little guy can be outside until Sydney learns not to chase him? It seems odd, the new behavior. If only we could know what their dog brains are thinking!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today- Aran and Kathleendoris (Chris)
> 
> Happy Day to you both!


Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds so good Bonnie. Raspberries here seem so expensive I really rarely get them. How good you can just pick your own!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I have shared it before but I made a post with my Rasberry ice cream recipe that I thought some of you might like,
> 
> I don't have an ice cream maker but if you have One that would make this recipe even easier.
> Today I picked 1/2 gallon of lovely big berries & there will be so many more, the plants are more loaded than I've ever seen them. I make jelly most years but still have lots this year & also make rasberry pancake syrup that's so good.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Roses and Cats! Don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome!!! Feel free to jump in again and often; share what you're working on or whatever. We're a pretty friendly bunch.


Roses and cats said:


> Love this cat sampler :sm23: :sm02: Just love this. Must remember it when the family asks me why I am talking to the cats.


 :sm02:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What country is Innsbruck in? My geography is terrible.


Austria.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Lin* is the pheromone analogue a pill or what? We have a collar that is heat activated that releases a pheromone on Sydney already along with his prozac (30 mg a day). I hoping that his behavior recently is a reaction to missing Hannah so much. He may be my dog on paper but believe me he is ALL Hannah's dog and he does miss her.

Yes, Hannah is now with Kate in Scotland. She sent me a text just a little bit ago. What is the time difference between Scotland and Georgia? Guess I need to look that up.


TNS said:


> Just a quick comment re Gwen's Sydney - we have used a pheromone analogue to settle our cats, called Feliway, and I've heard that similar products are available for dogs. It's not particularly cheap, but my Vet student daughter says they have had lots of positive reports of its effectiveness. However it takes some time.... Might be worth asking your vet about it. Good luck, and hope DD and Kate have a wonderful time. She arrives today I think?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are beyond kind Kate.


KateB said:


> I am excited too! She will be tired, but hopefully we can have an early night tonight and no way is she sharing in costs....she's my guest, and anyway DH & I are treating this like a mini-holiday for us too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to Bronwen on the new job. I am so glad she contacted you. I also am so glad that the appointment is for the pre-op. Looking foward to hearing when the actual surgery is scheduled for. Here, once the pre-op is done surgery is usually within a week.


Lurker 2 said:


> Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
> And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
> I am pleased for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Aran and Kathleenedoris! ????


Lurker 2 said:


> Two birthdays today- Aran and Kathleendoris (Chris)
> 
> Happy Day to you both!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also want to say a super thank you to Julie who is handling the pictures for Kate the next few days while she (Kate) show my DD Scotland. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it is cool that your DS's company has a picnic for all the employees and families. I don't think I've been aware of any company that does that. Sounds like fun.

I am so glad your DH changed the date for his surgery. That will ensure you have an even better time at the KAP. Knit some for me while there this year!

Also how good of your DD to plan to spend some time with her best friend in her time of sorrow. I can only imagine how frightening it must have been for her mom and the son when all the issues began happening.



RookieRetiree said:


> Wish her all the best for me. That sounds interesting that it's just for a two year contract. Glad that she reached out to you to let you know -- that's a promising behavior. Hope that all your tests go well and that you get a surgery date. DH has changed his to 8/16 to be after the KAP, so we're getting all set. Have to "trip proof" the house by removing throw rugs and making sure there are clear passages through the rooms.
> 
> DD will be coming up to spend time with her best friend during this time of sorrow. Dr.'s changed her friend's Mom's heart meds because she was having heart issues that were setting off implanted defib while she was prepping for a routine colonoscopy. Her heart settled down and she had the procedure, but may have been sent home too soon given her history. She was on the phone with her son when her defib began shocking her heart almost continually - her son called 911, but there wasn't anything that could be done. I'm not sure if her DH was home at the time or not. The services will be Sunday and Monday.
> 
> We'll be up at our DS's for his company picnic - it's always a major deal; about 6,000 employees and their families are invited to spend the day on the campus (at least that's what I call it because there are 10 or more buildings) for food and fun. It used to be steak and lobster, but that's changed to grilled hot dogs, burgers and chicken. It's all a lot of fun, but usually so very very hot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yuck to the head cold. Hope the lemon w/honey drink helps. May this cold pass quickly and you be back in the pink of things quickly.

How has DD been settling into her own place?


sugarsugar said:


> Well our weather seems to have settled again. It is to be back up to around 15c for next few days. Yesterday it was still only 3c at 9am!! Not good. I was frozen.
> 
> Today I have developed a horrid head cold, just what I need... not. Have been sneezing non stop all day. :sm16: Seeing as I am here alone I will have to be my own nurse. LOL. Having a hot lemon drink with honey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is odd behavior! Lately I wish I could be a real life Dr. Doolittle (Disney character who could talk to the animals) LOL...sure would help if I could speak "dog"! LOL


Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to Bronwen on her contract! And I hope that your appointment yields a go-ahead, Julie.
> 
> Happy birthday to Chris and Aran!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also want to say a super thank you to Julie who is handling the pictures for Kate the next few days while she (Kate) show my DD Scotland. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


And she has done my summary as well while I had been away-so a few days of both.
Saw my doctor today and she asked how I was I said good or something similar. Your sounding great today she said, what happened? I've just got back from a week away. 
And yesterday I got a phone call to say Maryanne was playing up again. And I just metaphorically shrugged my shoulders and didn't get angry and/or down. 
So sounds like the week away did what it was meant to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is odd behavior! Lately I wish I could be a real life Dr. Doolittle (Disney character who could talk to the animals) LOL...sure would help if I could speak "dog"! LOL


Before he was a Disney character he was a character in a series of books for kids by Hugh Lofting. (now how did I remember the authors name? Usually can't remember names. And didn't even need google). I loved the Pushmepullyou, a two headed horse like animal with a head at each end- hence the name.
Maybe you wouldn't want to know what Sydney was thinking!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I think I just might head to bed so see you all tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Before he was a Disney character he was a character in a series of books for kids by Hugh Lofting. (now how did I remember the authors name? Usually can't remember names. And didn't even need google). I loved the Pushmepullyou, a two headed horse like animal with a head at each end- hence the name.
> Maybe you wouldn't want to know what Sydney was thinking!


I will have to post a pic later on but I have the original movie of Dr. Dolittle before Disney version☺????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I will have to post a pic later on but I have the original movie of Dr. Dolittle before Disney version☺????


I'm not sure I ever saw any movie versions- just read all the books.
When I said kids books it was older kids with reasonable reading ability. Small novels not picture books.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:05 am here and I have to get my rear in gear. Appt at 10.

Julie I do hope they have answers and a date for you. Same as here Gwen...pre op is about a week before surgery.
Happy birthday Aran and KathleenDoris 
????????????????????

Meant to comment some more bit I gotta go for now. Check in later ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. I'm a little apprehensive about the treatment but it's probably not as bad as it sounds. Just praying that it helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Right, Sam. The trip was only a few kilometres downstream, but the scenery was spectacular. As for the canoes, most people only do the trip downstream, helped by the current, then the canoes are collected, loaded on to a trailer, and driven back to the starting point.


You're right, the scenery is beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy - hope the lunch goes well and that donations come flowing in.
> 
> So sorry to hear of Casey's change in behavior; hope it changes back to the sweet young man quickly.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your DD's friend's mother. Sad time.

I'm sure your DH is looking forward to his knee replacement. Must be so painful for him. He won't have too long to wait.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had forgotten about the books! And you are correct; I probably don't want to know what Sydney is thinking.


darowil said:


> Before he was a Disney character he was a character in a series of books for kids by Hugh Lofting. (now how did I remember the authors name? Usually can't remember names. And didn't even need google). I loved the Pushmepullyou, a two headed horse like animal with a head at each end- hence the name.
> Maybe you wouldn't want to know what Sydney was thinking!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.
> 
> Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


Thank you. I am so very sorry to hear about Anniecat. Hope she meets up with my Tiger and they have fun over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I've got to get dressed and get busy. Plan to make a cake today and need to make sure I have everything I need. It is a chocolate pound cake with fudge icing. I need it like I need another hole in my head but have been thinking about it since reading the recipe a few days ago. TTYL!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is odd behavior! Lately I wish I could be a real life Dr. Doolittle (Disney character who could talk to the animals) LOL...sure would help if I could speak "dog"! LOL


When I was a kid, I wanted to be Dr. Doolittle when I grew up! :sm23: And I read all of James Herriot's books too. In fact, I read anything I could get my hands on about animals. So how did I end up with an English degree?!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Making choc chip cookies for Mr. Gage and working on the next baby blanket.
> 
> Windows and curtains are closed and fan is on. Yesterday it got up to 39°Celsius. Yuck.
> so we are hanging around indoors today


Looking very nice, Mel. It was horribly hot here yesterday too but it's raining now so has cooled off. Hope your apartment has cooled.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but have had a set back and have been down in the dumps. But that is life and I have to put on my big girl panties as they say and deal with it. I keep you all in my nightly prayers and pray for what is going on in the world today and hope for peace to come to all. I find it mind boggling to all this hate as I'm sure you all do.
> 
> We have been having our triple digit temps here but I'm glad we don't have the humidity that others have I know it feels so much hotter there. I talk to my sister in St. Louis and she is dragging her wagon (LOL) with the heat and humidity. So I feel for anyone that has to deal with that. Here it's like walking into an oven when we go outside.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you. I sure don't envy the temperatures you're experiencing. Ours are bad enough.

Must have been a good friend who sent you Betty Boop. Glad she gave you a laugh. Hope it got you out of the dumps.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Lin* is the pheromone analogue a pill or what? We have a collar that is heat activated that releases a pheromone on Sydney already along with his prozac (30 mg a day). I hoping that his behavior recently is a reaction to missing Hannah so much. He may be my dog on paper but believe me he is ALL Hannah's dog and he does miss her.
> 
> Yes, Hannah is now with Kate in Scotland. She sent me a text just a little bit ago. What is the time difference between Scotland and Georgia? Guess I need to look that up.


The Feliway comes either as a diffuser or spray which you use in areas where your pet normally either scratches furniture etc, of urine or scent marks. Also in cat carrier before taking on journeys. The spray has to be used before the pet is there so the alcohol carrier can evaporate. Sounds like Sydney may already have the same sort of pheromone in his collar. It's supposed to be calming and promote friendly responses, and for cats it mimics the natural scent glands in the cheek area that they use when rubbing the head on you, or the furniture etc. 
If you see this soon after I post it, time here (as in Scotland) is 14.48.
Edit:- shows 09.49 on the post so we are 5 hours ahead of wherever the website reference time is set.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hope the meds give you relief, Gwen. I am sorry I missed your yummy dinner! And how wonderful is it that Miss Hannah can visit with Kate! Here is a pic of DD in Milano!


She looks so happy. Very impressive cathedral in the background.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On a different note!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A
> 
> Hope the medication helps Gwen
> Your dinner sounds delicious .
> ...


I think the cat was tantalizing Mishka. I can just see it. Must have thought it was time to scoot when the other dog showed up. Two against one doesn't work for a cat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
> And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
> I am pleased for her.


Glad that your preop is scheduled. Did I miss the date of your surgery? Good that Bronwen is happy with her new job and is assured of her old job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Aran and KathleenDoris.


From me too. Many Happy Returns.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear about your DD's friend's mother. Sad time.
> 
> I'm sure your DH is looking forward to his knee replacement. Must be so painful for him. He won't have too long to wait.


Thanks. He sure is ready and reading all of the materials that the surgeon and hospital have given him. It's all pretty straight forward and I know that this transplants have been improved over the years. I'm sure he'll do fine. He's been getting some things done extra around here since he knows he'll be off his feet for awhile.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, he quit counseling also. But thank you for suggestion.
Julie, great that this is pre-op appt. congratulations to DD on new job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran, have a wonderful birthday. Are you still knitting?
Chris, have a very happy birthday.
Jeanette, enjoy company picnic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wish her all the best for me. That sounds interesting that it's just for a two year contract. Glad that she reached out to you to let you know -- that's a promising behavior. Hope that all your tests go well and that you get a surgery date. DH has changed his to 8/16 to be after the KAP, so we're getting all set. Have to "trip proof" the house by removing throw rugs and making sure there are clear passages through the rooms.
> 
> DD will be coming up to spend time with her best friend during this time of sorrow. Dr.'s changed her friend's Mom's heart meds because she was having heart issues that were setting off implanted defib while she was prepping for a routine colonoscopy. Her heart settled down and she had the procedure, but may have been sent home too soon given her history. She was on the phone with her son when her defib began shocking her heart almost continually - her son called 911, but there wasn't anything that could be done. I'm not sure if her DH was home at the time or not. The services will be Sunday and Monday.
> 
> We'll be up at our DS's for his company picnic - it's always a major deal; about 6,000 employees and their families are invited to spend the day on the campus (at least that's what I call it because there are 10 or more buildings) for food and fun. It used to be steak and lobster, but that's changed to grilled hot dogs, burgers and chicken. It's all a lot of fun, but usually so very very hot.


I will do, Rookie, thanks. Hopefully she will be wanting to talk when I ring, Sunday- recently she has said nothing much about herself!
That all sounds so unfortunate about your friend- but our time must come eventually.
Hope the heat at the picnic is bearable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....really; how rude it would be to ignore the cat's question. LOL


 :sm24: :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What country is Innsbruck in? My geography is terrible.


Austria


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to Bronwen on her contract! And I hope that your appointment yields a go-ahead, Julie.
> 
> Happy birthday to Chris and Aran!
> 
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna! I will let her know. And so do I- I am slightly snuffly this morning- I'll have to sprinkle Eucalyptus on my vest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to Bronwen on the new job. I am so glad she contacted you. I also am so glad that the appointment is for the pre-op. Looking foward to hearing when the actual surgery is scheduled for. Here, once the pre-op is done surgery is usually within a week.


Thanks, Gwen! It will be interesting to see- by my reckoning it would be just my luck to have it cancel my Birthday plans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also want to say a super thank you to Julie who is handling the pictures for Kate the next few days while she (Kate) show my DD Scotland. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


That's ok, Gwen, the least I can do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And she has done my summary as well while I had been away-so a few days of both.
> Saw my doctor today and she asked how I was I said good or something similar. Your sounding great today she said, what happened? I've just got back from a week away.
> And yesterday I got a phone call to say Maryanne was playing up again. And I just metaphorically shrugged my shoulders and didn't get angry and/or down.
> So sounds like the week away did what it was meant to do.


Thanks Margaret! 
Glad the week has helped- sorry about Maryanne, but glad it did not phase you this time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:05 am here and I have to get my rear in gear. Appt at 10.
> 
> Julie I do hope they have answers and a date for you. Same as here Gwen...pre op is about a week before surgery.
> Happy birthday Aran and KathleenDoris
> ...


Thanks Melody! It will be interesting to find out what happens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad that your preop is scheduled. Did I miss the date of your surgery? Good that Bronwen is happy with her new job and is assured of her old job.


Thank you, Liz! I don't as yet have a date for the actual surgery.
I am very glad for her, too, and I think it will mean a little increase in Salary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, he quit counseling also. But thank you for suggestion.
> Julie, great that this is pre-op appt. congratulations to DD on new job.


Thanks, Joy! And thanks again!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Here are meadow flowers, mostly sulfur buckwheat and pennyroyal. There were some wild roses, Rangers buttons and lilies. Big Pine Creek is roaring.
Well dang, didn't save meadow. Back in a moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are meadow flowers, mostly sulfur buckwheat and pennyroyal. There were some wild roses, Rangers buttons and lilies. Big Pine Creek is roaring.
> Well dang, didn't save meadow. Back in a moment.


Love rushing waters!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Meadow, didn't get sulfur buckwheat. Darn. Still, pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Hope the meds give you relief, Gwen. I am sorry I missed your yummy dinner! And how wonderful is it that Miss Hannah can visit with Kate! Here is a pic of DD in Milano!


You have a beautiful daughter April


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Meadow, didn't get sulfur buckwheat. Darn. Still, pretty.


Lovely!
Time I was back in bed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I have shared it before but I made a post with my Rasberry ice cream recipe that I thought some of you might like,
> 
> I don't have an ice cream maker but if you have One that would make this recipe even easier.
> Today I picked 1/2 gallon of lovely big berries & there will be so many more, the plants are more loaded than I've ever seen them. I make jelly most years but still have lots this year & also make rasberry pancake syrup that's so good.
> ...


Thank you Bonnie think I will try this ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finally, Ta da, Big Pine Creek.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, he quit counseling also. But thank you for suggestion.
> Julie, great that this is pre-op appt. congratulations to DD on new job.


If he's left counselling along with job and studies perhaps he has depression or a medical problem. Has he seen a doctor and told him/ her how he really is?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you, and thank you again.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Counseling appt want well this morning and Greg and Gage went to Tim Hortons. I will be going back in September for a check in with counselor. We agreed that things are moving in the right direction and I have achieved the goals I had made back in October last year.

Now to get Gage going with his counseling.????

Was knitting in the waiting room at counselors today and there was a lady who asked...are you doing feather and fan? She got up and walked over to take a look. She said no your not but the pattern and stitch are lovely. I blushed and said thank you ????
We continued to talk knitting for about 15 mins
And she talked about socks etc. She said she hasn't knit in over a year. No reason just hasn't picked up the needles. I said well I'm not a dr but my prescription for you is to go home and get those needles clicking. She had a big smile on her face and said....that's exactly what u am going to do. ☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, he quit counseling also. But thank you for suggestion.
> Julie, great that this is pre-op appt. congratulations to DD on new job.


Those three things at the same time are troubling. Has his group of friends changed? I hope that he has someone that he's talking to who can give him some sound/wise guidance; he could be vulnerable to the wrong suggestions with this going on. I've added him to my prayer list.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Meadow, didn't get sulfur buckwheat. Darn. Still, pretty.


Wonderful to see water & something green in California. I haven't head much news on the fires lately but hope they are under control or out--we have had a few new ones start the last few days. One small town evacuated yesterday. :sm25:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

All went well at the airport picking up Hannah - I was quite nervous, not at meeting Hannah (who is lovely, but what else would you expect of Gwen's DD!) but in case we missed her, but no problems I recognised her straight away. We are now at the hotel having done the Edinburgh bus tour and a quick walk up to the castle, and would you believe the sun shone on us all day! Time for a quick freshen up before dinner then I think it will be early to bed, especially for Hannah who's been up since (our) 5am....oh, I'm starting to sound like a mother hen! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
> And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
> I am pleased for her.


Hope it all goes well Julie and that they give you a 'soon' date.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Lin* is the pheromone analogue a pill or what? We have a collar that is heat activated that releases a pheromone on Sydney already along with his prozac (30 mg a day). I hoping that his behavior recently is a reaction to missing Hannah so much. He may be my dog on paper but believe me he is ALL Hannah's dog and he does miss her.
> 
> Yes, Hannah is now with Kate in Scotland. She sent me a text just a little bit ago. What is the time difference between Scotland and Georgia? Guess I need to look that up.


If you are on the same time zone as Sam, then we are 5 hours ahead of you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Chris and Aran!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! I don't as yet have a date for the actual surgery.
> I am very glad for her, too, and I think it will mean a little increase in Salary.


I'm surprised that you don't have a date yet. Here, when we are scheduled for pre-op, we already know when our surgery will be. I know mine was always within a week.

It's nice that Bronwen will get a salary increase. Every little bit helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are meadow flowers, mostly sulfur buckwheat and pennyroyal. There were some wild roses, Rangers buttons and lilies. Big Pine Creek is roaring.
> Well dang, didn't save meadow. Back in a moment.


A lovely picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love rushing waters!


Me too. I've always been around water all my life. Miss the sound of the waterfall. I thought I might get a small fountain for my deck so that I can hear the water again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great picture. You can almost hear the creek roaring over the rocks. You have such a wonderful area to hike.



sassafras123 said:


> Here are meadow flowers, mostly sulfur buckwheat and pennyroyal. There were some wild roses, Rangers buttons and lilies. Big Pine Creek is roaring.
> Well dang, didn't save meadow. Back in a moment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also heard via text from Hannah. She thinks Scotland is beautiful! Be a mother hen all you want!!! I got a chuckle reading her text. She said she accidently bumped into someone and started to say "excuse me" in Spanish; said her brain is all confused going from hearing nothing but Spanish all day to now hearing English but with a much different accent. LOL. She sent me one picture so far and I agree it was/is beautiful. I'm guessing it was the area going to the castle but not sure.



KateB said:


> All went well at the airport picking up Hannah - I was quite nervous, not at meeting Hannah (who is lovely, but what else would you expect of Gwen's DD!) but in case we missed her, but no problems I recognised her straight away. We are now at the hotel having done the Edinburgh bus tour and a quick walk up to the castle, and would you believe the sun shone on us all day! Time for a quick freshen up before dinner then I think it will be early to bed, especially for Hannah who's been up since (our) 5am....oh, I'm starting to sound like a mother hen! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to make a chocolate pound cake with fudge frosting....will post later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you, and thank you again.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope it all goes well Julie and that they give you a 'soon' date.


Thanks Kate! So do I in many respects!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm surprised that you don't have a date yet. Here, when we are scheduled for pre-op, we already know when our surgery will be. I know mine was always within a week.
> 
> It's nice that Bronwen will get a salary increase. Every little bit helps.


I guess each country has it's own procedures. Someone keeps coming up with the 29th, but I just don'r know yet.
My dear friend Ann may possibly look after Ringo for me, that is another wait and see, because of her just having had the basal cell carcinoma cut out- her nose is too tender still to wear glasses. (for driving)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
> And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
> I am pleased for her.


Good luck with your appointment Julie I hope you get all the information you need so you can start planning . 
Great news from your daughter glad she got in touch to tell you maybe the start of better communication


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday, Aran, from me!
> 
> Chris


Happy birthday to you Chris hope you have had a wonderful day ????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful news about tomorrow's appointment. yea for Bronwen. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
> And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
> I am pleased for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 14 July '16 Thursday

Thought we might get a spot of rain this morning but the sky turned blue with puffy clouds and it's 80° so it looks like another warm summer day in northwest Ohio. I have had my a/c on since yesterday so it is cool - almost too cool in my house and I am breathing well. Think I am going to up the thermostat setting - it's at 72° right now - I'm not going to sit here and be cold. Which I am.

We can all use a little immune boosting. I thought this "burger" was a winner.

Immune-Boosting Sweet Potato Burgers

By: Healthy Living Editors
About Healthy Living
Follow Healthy Living at @Care2Healthy

Going to a cook-out as a vegan or vegetarian can be isolating, but it doesn't have to be. There are plenty of vegan burgers that are not only healthier than the meat variety, but also easier to make and more interesting to eat. If you have a food processor or a blender, these vegan sweet potato burgers are as easy as pressing a button and forming a patty. If that's not enough of a reason to mix them up, they also support eye health and the immune system. The recipe calls for 21 seasoning salute, which is a mixture of 21 spices and herbs that is carried at Trader Joe's. If you don't have 21 seasoning salute on hand, you can substitute a mixture of your favorite dried herbs-such as onion powder, garlic, black pepper, thyme, basil and parsley-in the same amount.

Ingredients

1 sweet potato, raw and chopped
1 cup of lentils, cooked
1 can of garbanzo beans
1 cup of old fashioned oats
5 sprigs cilantro
3 garlic cloves
1 Tbsp 21 seasoning salute
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. Process all ingredients together and process until it has a ground meat-like texture.

2. Pack into patties.

3. Cook on greased pan for about 7 minutes on both sides.

4. Serve on bun or a bed of lettuce

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/immune-boosting-sweet-potato-burgers.html#ixzz4EPE2m6nC

Grilled Green Onion and Sweet Potato Salad with Warm Chèvre

Creamy, smoky sweet potatoes, charred green onions and tangy goat cheese make up this irresistible grilled salad. It's a summer side that goes with everything from fish to steak and works well as a do-ahead dish. Adapted from Canadian Living.

Recipe type: Salad, Side Dish 
Author: Aimee 
Total time: 30 mins 
Serves/Yield: Serve 6-8

Ingredients

1 Tablespoon sherry vinegar
1 1/2 teaspoons grainy mustard
1/2 teaspoon pure maple syrup
1/4 teaspoon fine sea salt
dash of freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup plus 2 teaspoons extra virgin olive oil
3 large sweet potatoes (about 2 1/2 lbs)
6 spring onions, red or green
4 to 6 green garlic scapes (optional)
1/4 cup crumbled chèvre (goat cheese)

Instructions

1. In a small bowl, whisk together the vinegar, mustard, maple syrup, salt and pepper.

2. Slowly drizzle in 1/4 cup of olive oil, whisking to emulsify the dressing.

3. Transfer to a small jar and cover with a lid.

4. Store on the counter if you are using the same day or hold in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

5. Preheat a charcoal grill (or gas in a pinch) to 400F. Use a grill brush on the grate to make sure it is clean.

6. Prick sweet potatoes all over with a fork. Place, one at a time, in the middle of a microwave. Microwave on HIGH for 2-3 minutes, turning once with tongs, until they are soft but not mushy. Time will vary slightly depending on the size of the sweet potatoes.

7. Let potatoes cool slightly, then transfer them to a cutting board and slice into 1/2-inch rounds.

8. Transfer the sweet potatoes to the grill over direct heat and cook for 1-2 minutes per side. This will give you beautiful grill marks and a bit of caramelization.

9. Move the sweet potato to indirect heat and close the lid. Cook for 5-10 minutes, or until the centers are soft.

10. Meanwhile, brush the spring onions and garlic scapes (if using) with 2 teaspoons of olive oil.

11. Place on the grill over direct heat and grill, turning often, until wilted and slightly charred.

12. Transfer to a cutting board; trim and cut into 2-inch lengths.

13. Arrange the grilled sweet potatoes in a serving dish.

14. Sprinkle charred green onions and scapes on the top.

15. Sprinkle everything with the crumbled chèvre.

16. Shake the maple-mustard dressing and then drizzle every bit over the top. Serve warm.

http://www.simplebites.net/grilled-green-onion-sweet-potato-salad-with-warm-chevre/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29

Caramel Stuffed Chocolate Chip Cookies

Chocolate-chip cookies are one of life's simplest pleasures. But our caramel-stuffed variety is a game changer. Eat them on their own, dunk them into an ice-cold glass of milk or use them to make ICe-cream sandwiches. You really can't go wrong.

MAKES 2 DOZEN COOKIES
START TO FINISH: 45 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS

24 soft caramel candies (such as Werther's Soft Caramels)
1½ sticks unsalted butter, at room temperature
⅔ cup granulated sugar
⅔ cup light brown sugar
2 eggs
1½ teaspoons vanilla extract
2⅓ cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
¾ teaspoon salt
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

2. Use your hands to roll the caramels into balls. (No need to be precise; just do the best you can.)

3. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream the butter with the sugar and brown sugar until light and fluffy, 4 to 5 minutes. Add the eggs and vanilla, and mix to combine.

4. Add the flour, baking soda and salt, and mix to combine. Add the chocolate chips and mix just until evenly incorporated.

5. Scoop the dough into ¼-cup rounds and roll into balls. Stuff a caramel into the center of each dough ball. Make sure the caramel is fully covered with cookie dough.

6. Transfer the cookie-dough balls to the baking sheet, staggering them so they're at least 1 inch apart.

7. Bake until the cookies are golden brown at the edges, 12 to 15 minutes. Cool at least 10 minutes before serving.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/caramel-stuffed-chocolate-chip-cookies

Lentil Sloppy Joes

Sloppy Joes are a favorite in my house, but the standard from-the-can version can set you back more than 600 calories. I remade the classic comfort food using lentils instead of beef and swapping the starchy roll for roasted zucchini boats. The result: A deliciously light spin (just 82 calories!) that you can most definitely go back for seconds or thirds-even fourths-of!

Total Time: 50min
This recipe makes 10 Zucchini Boats

INGREDIENTS:

½ cup green or brown lentils
1 teaspoon olive oil
½ yellow onion, diced
½ green bell pepper, diced
1 clove garlic, minced
1½ tablespoons chili powder
1 teaspoon oregano
¼ teaspoon kosher salt
½ cup tomato sauce
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1½ tablespoons maple syrup
½ tablespoon yellow mustard
5 medium zucchinis

PREPARATION:

Preheat oven to 375˚. Prepare a baking sheet with aluminum foil (or coat liberally with oil spray). Set aside.

1. Combine the lentils and 2 cups water in a large saucepan. Cover and bring water to a boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for about 25 minutes, until the lentils are tender. Drain and set aside.

2. While the lentils cook, heat the olive oil in a medium nonstick skillet over medium-high heat.

3. Add the onion and pepper and sauté until softened, about 7 to 9 minutes.

4. Add the garlic and sauté for 1 minute.

5. Add the chili powder, oregano, salt, tomato sauce, tomato paste, maple syrup, mustard and cooked lentils. Mix well. Reduce heat to low and cook for an additional 5 minutes.

6. Cut each zucchini in half lengthwise. Use a spoon to scoop out the insides, creating a boat-like shape.

7. Fill each zucchini "boat" with approximately ¼ cup of the lentil mixture and place on the prepared baking sheet.

8. Once all the "boats" are filled, place baking sheet in the oven for 20 to 25 minutes, or until the zucchini is tender.

9. Remove from oven and allow to cool for approximately 5 minutes before enjoying.

NUTRITION FACTS: Amount per Serving - Calories: 82 calories - Protein: 4 g - Total Fat: 1 g - Unsaturated Fat: 1 g - Saturated Fat: 0 g - Cholesterol: 0 mg - Total Carbohydrate: 15 g - Dietary Fiber: 5 g - Total Sugar: 6 g - Natural Sugar: 2 g - Added Sugar: 4 g - Sodium: 43 mg

http://www.joybauer.com/healthy-recipes/lentil-sloppy-joe-zucchini-boats

Heidi went to get her haircut - the three boys are at home. Alexis was here for a short while but they are now alone. Think I better go over and sit at the kitchen table - work my crossword puzzles from the paper and hope my presence will help keep the peace. Three boys - ages 3, 8 and 10 - they have all three been over at one time or another to tell on the other two. --- Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds so good Bonnie. Raspberries here seem so expensive I really rarely get them. How good you can just pick your own!


You could probably do the same thing with strawberries, blueberries or even peaches, just adjust the sugar based on the sweetness of the fruit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I think that kitty was trying to adopt a dog! Cute story. Sorry you got rained on!


I'm used to getting rained on , what I find funny is the last twice I've got soaked both times have been the only rain shower of the day . Today has been another lovely warm day here , although I traveled to Newcastle with oldest this morning ( another hospital visit ) and did think it was going to rain at one point . I dislike this busy motorway at the best of times , all the big heavy trucks heading to the port , and I really dislike it when it's raining . Forgot all about having money ready For when we came through the underground tunnel . Hunting for change in the dark . More organised coming back


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yummy icecream recipe Bonnie, I copied it and Stu read it and said that looks really good. How cool having so many raspberries to enjoy.
Wrong season here for them but look forward to making it when summer comes around again, it would be super for Christmas downunder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday aran and kathleendoris - hope you both blow out all your candles with one breath. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Chris & Aran.

Julie, hope the appointment goes well & everything gets set for the surgery. Congrats to Bronwen on the new job.

Jeanette, my condolences on the loss of your friend. Have fun with your family at the company party.

Cathy, hope you shake the cold quickly.

We had another power outage overnight & once again the router seemed to have its brain scrambled???? I unplugged it for 1/2 hr & pushed the reset several times, still didn't work, finally after being unplugged for an hour it is working. I'm sure one of these times it will be the last.
I got the laundry & some cleaning done this morning & GD just left so I better get weeding this afternoon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party roses and cats - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. do join us again when you are online - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Roses and cats said:


> Love this cat sampler :sm23: :sm02: Just love this. Must remember it when the family asks me why I am talking to the cats.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Before he was a Disney character he was a character in a series of books for kids by Hugh Lofting. (now how did I remember the authors name? Usually can't remember names. And didn't even need google). I loved the Pushmepullyou, a two headed horse like animal with a head at each end- hence the name.
> Maybe you wouldn't want to know what Sydney was thinking!


There is a tree near me that always reminds me of Pushmepullme . The trunk has split into two and then bends each end . When it's late evening it just looks like that animal grazing . Or maybe I need to go to specsavers ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck with your appointment Julie I hope you get all the information you need so you can start planning .
> Great news from your daughter glad she got in touch to tell you maybe the start of better communication


Thank you, Sonja!
Hopefully things will improve, between Bronwen and me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful news about tomorrow's appointment. yea for Bronwen. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I will have to post a pic later on but I have the original movie of Dr. Dolittle before Disney version☺????


I prefer that version with Rex Harrison


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Chris & Aran.
> 
> Julie, hope the appointment goes well & everything gets set for the surgery. Congrats to Bronwen on the new job.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. there is never a good time to have a cold. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well our weather seems to have settled again. It is to be back up to around 15c for next few days. Yesterday it was still only 3c at 9am!! Not good. I was frozen.
> 
> Today I have developed a horrid head cold, just what I need... not. Have been sneezing non stop all day. :sm16: Seeing as I am here alone I will have to be my own nurse. LOL. Having a hot lemon drink with honey.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> When I was a kid, I wanted to be Dr. Doolittle when I grew up! :sm23: And I read all of James Herriot's books too. In fact, I read anything I could get my hands on about animals. So how did I end up with an English degree?!


James Herriots home is just up the road from where I live . Well about 15minutes by car . It's a museum now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think your week away was just what the doctor ordered - a change of scenery always helps to clear your head. good for you not to get upset with maryanne - you need to do that all the time. hopefully you will be in the house soon and then things should settle down. --- sam



darowil said:


> And she has done my summary as well while I had been away-so a few days of both.
> Saw my doctor today and she asked how I was I said good or something similar. Your sounding great today she said, what happened? I've just got back from a week away.
> And yesterday I got a phone call to say Maryanne was playing up again. And I just metaphorically shrugged my shoulders and didn't get angry and/or down.
> So sounds like the week away did what it was meant to do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Meadow, didn't get sulfur buckwheat. Darn. Still, pretty.


Beautiful pictures Joy . The creek water looks wild


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yummy icecream recipe Bonnie, I copied it and Stu read it and said that looks really good. How cool having so many raspberries to enjoy.
> Wrong season here for them but look forward to making it when summer comes around again, it would be super for Christmas downunder.


I freeze a few 2 cup packets of berries so I can make it whenever the urge strikes as the season is only a few weeks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just remember liz - we will all be there in spirit holding your hand. so hopeful for this treatment to halt the progression. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes. I'm a little apprehensive about the treatment but it's probably not as bad as it sounds. Just praying that it helps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> James Herriots home is just up the road from where I live . Well about 15minutes by car . It's a museum now


I read a whole set of his books a few years ago. I mail ordered them for a Chistmas gift for my nephew, then when they came I realized they weren't really children's books so kept them & read them myself. I quite enjoyed them.
I've seen both movies, the one with Rex Harrison & also Eddie Murphy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> All went well at the airport picking up Hannah - I was quite nervous, not at meeting Hannah (who is lovely, but what else would you expect of Gwen's DD!) but in case we missed her, but no problems I recognised her straight away. We are now at the hotel having done the Edinburgh bus tour and a quick walk up to the castle, and would you believe the sun shone on us all day! Time for a quick freshen up before dinner then I think it will be early to bed, especially for Hannah who's been up since (our) 5am....oh, I'm starting to sound like a mother hen! :sm09:


I saw Edinburgh on the TV earlier on and it looked sunny . I was hoping it stayed like that for you glad it did


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what were your birthday plans? maybe you can do them later - and without pain. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Gwen! It will be interesting to see- by my reckoning it would be just my luck to have it cancel my Birthday plans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, great photos, such a lovely area.

Margaret, sorry Maryann isn't doing well. Glad you enjoyed your week away. How much longer before your renovations are complete?

Well, best get moving


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I am so jealous. I also prefer the Rex Harrison version. I do own it but I might have it lent out right now. Wasn't able to find it earlier. I think it would be fabulous to go to the house and loom around ???? 

So the counseling appointment went tell in regards to Gage talking to the counselor nd opening up to her without me. But we did talk after and she is very concerned and will be having hin see a psychiatrist eventually. I knew it was bad but I didn't know that bad. ????

But I have to put a positive spin on it. At least he is seeing someone new and will get all the help he needs. So for that I am grateful ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - thank you julie for stepping in - i so appreciate darowil, julie and kate for doing the summaries and keeping track of pictures and links. they are a blessing to the group. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That's ok, Gwen, the least I can do!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> yes - thank you julie for stepping in - i so appreciate darowil, julie and kate for doing the summaries and keeping track of pictures and links. they are a blessing to the group. --- sam


I agree wholeheartedly Sam. The ladies of the ktp are a great help. ☺ ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I freeze a few 2 cup packets of berries so I can make it whenever the urge strikes as the season is only a few weeks


You just reminded me, we can buy berries frozen from supermarket all year round, but fresh ones would be even better. In fact using frozen blackberries would really be wonderful, we used to go blackberrying on a farm when I was a child, and my aunt made fabulous blackberry pies, with fresh cream from the cows mmm!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful picture joy - i can just hear the roar of the water - what a feeling standing there facing the rushing water/noise - must have been overwhelming. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Here are meadow flowers, mostly sulfur buckwheat and pennyroyal. There were some wild roses, Rangers buttons and lilies. Big Pine Creek is roaring.
> Well dang, didn't save meadow. Back in a moment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful wild flowers joy - i am officially jealous of the beautiful places you have to hike in. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Meadow, didn't get sulfur buckwheat. Darn. Still, pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you, times 2, again.
Martina and Jeanette, thank you and I agree. My daughter is getting counseling. I asked her to speak to his bff's mother to see if she or Matthew noticed any changes. Case is mostly with girlfriend, Bella. But Casey and Bella have gone to beach several times with Matt. My thought is that this behavior is a cry for help. He did go out with his father, John, and get an apartment he will share with two other boys, once school starts up again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.
Gwen, thank you. So special that Hannah can tour Scotland with Kate. KTP really is a family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go dr melody. good news for you also - you should be very proud of yourself for the way in which you have moved forward. gage will do fine - he has you for an example. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Counseling appt want well this morning and Greg and Gage went to Tim Hortons. I will be going back in September for a check in with counselor. We agreed that things are moving in the right direction and I have achieved the goals I had made back in October last year.
> 
> Now to get Gage going with his counseling.????
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. I do feel blessed to be able to go on these adventures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and what were your birthday plans? maybe you can do them later - and without pain. --- sam


I am supposed to be going out for lunch with a friend. will just have to wait and see- not long now and I will call the taxi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yes - thank you julie for stepping in - i so appreciate darowil, julie and kate for doing the summaries and keeping track of pictures and links. they are a blessing to the group. --- sam


That is my pleasure, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you, times 2, again.
> Martina and Jeanette, thank you and I agree. My daughter is getting counseling. I asked her to speak to his bff's mother to see if she or Matthew noticed any changes. Case is mostly with girlfriend, Bella. But Casey and Bella have gone to beach several times with Matt. My thought is that this behavior is a cry for help. He did go out with his father, John, and get an apartment he will share with two other boys, once school starts up again.


 :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> happy birthday aran and kathleendoris - hope you both blow out all your candles with one breath. --- sam


Sam, I am not fool enough to allow that many candles on my cake! How would you light the last one before the first one had burnt down? Even for Bill's 70th on Sunday, I bought a '7' candle and a '0' candle - 70 candles would not work!!
:sm24: :

Actually, I did not have a cake. We went for a meal at the village pub, which was very enjoyable and I had a raspberry dessert which was much more to my taste than any cake! Aran, of course, is much younger, so he may be able to blow out the appropriate number of candles..


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> yes - thank you julie for stepping in - i so appreciate darowil, julie and kate for doing the summaries and keeping track of pictures and links. they are a blessing to the group. --- sam


Been called a lot of things in my time, but never a blessing....think I quite like it! The 3 blessings....sounds like a pop group! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Been called a lot of things in my time, but never a blessing....think I quite like it! The 3 blessings....sounds like a pop group! :sm09:


I hope you are not singing up there in Scotland don't want to scare Hannah off on her first day :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You read my mind! I was thinking of strawberries or peaches. There is a place not too far from here called Jaemor Farms that I've heard have the best peaches. I've been wanting to drive up there and get some. Brantley is home already and said he is off work tomorrow so I just may see if I can talk him into going.


Bonnie7591 said:


> You could probably do the same thing with strawberries, blueberries or even peaches, just adjust the sugar based on the sweetness of the fruit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's the one I prefer also Sonja. The newest one with Disney is cute but just not the same. I really like listening to Rex Harrison speak.


Swedenme said:


> I prefer that version with Rex Harrison


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey...if Hannah had a guitar available she could play while you sang! She plays, acoustic, electric, bass, piano, drums....you could have a real thing going there!



Swedenme said:


> I hope you are not singing up there in Scotland don't want to scare Hannah off on her first day :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> yes - thank you julie for stepping in - i so appreciate darowil, julie and kate for doing the summaries and keeping track of pictures and links. they are a blessing to the group. --- sam


???????? such great ladies & we so appreciate all you do too, Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> You just reminded me, we can buy berries frozen from supermarket all year round, but fresh ones would be even better. In fact using frozen blackberries would really be wonderful, we used to go blackberrying on a farm when I was a child, and my aunt made fabulous blackberry pies, with fresh cream from the cows mmm!


I've never had fresh blackberries, I've been trying to grow some but no success yet???? They grow wild in BC but not here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


Teleport away, ooh that looks divine! Will go great with my mid morning coffee am about to make.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!!! I haven't had internet for a while as our friend we stayed with doesn't use it at all. My goodness, did he ever treat us for our 50th anniversary. Took us to a restaurant from the 1400's with names written on the walls with Schubert, Mozart, Pavarotti, Mark Twain, and very famous people from all those years. People came into the room we were in with their waiter who would show where the names were. The food was absolutely fantastic too. DH also played in a club called Jazzland that is like a cave and was part of the catacombs at one time. It actually goes under much of Vienna if they hadn't put a wall in to use it for other things. A church beside the club is also from the 1400's. He also took us to see the cemetery where all the famous musicians are buried. Although they don't really know where Mozart was buried, the city donated a monument to him, rightfully so. We are back in North America on the Canadian side and will drive home tomorrow. I feel like I've been through some sort of Olympics with all the traveling we have done. Took 10 hours from Venice to Vienna. We have used every mode of traveling with car to Canada, plane over and back, train and bus and even boat. Of course it would have to be boat in Venice, one of the most amazing cities I have ever seen but I panicked when I had to get out of the boat at the Hotel and kept saying I can't do it, I can't, so the man held the boat as much as he could possibly do it and he and DH both held me fast as I jumped. Not pretty, but really, there was a pretty good gap there between the boat and where I was supposed to land. LOL. I'm too old for all this but I did it and I am still alive to tell about it and glad for the amazing experiences I have had. Seeing all our friends was the best part. I'm convinced that if we ever go back to Italy I will not take any clothes with me other than what I am wearing and buy all my clothes there. Styles I don't see here and really amazing things. As it was we didn't buy a thing as getting on and off trains with the suitcases as they were was enough to handle. Hugs to all and hope you are well. Too tired to catch up but coming back to the US is a lot easier than going from the US to Europe. It is 6 pm here now and midnight on the schedule we have been on so think I will see if DH is ready for supper and get to bed early, or late depending on which time we use. Starting to feel like sleeping is the thing to do and real soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


I really shouldn't , oh who am I kidding it looks super delicious teleport a slice straight over ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had fresh blackberries, I've been trying to grow some but no success yet???? They grow wild in BC but not here.


Grow wild here to I see them everywhere when I walk the dog


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! I haven't had internet for a while as our friend we stayed with doesn't use it at all. My goodness, did he ever treat us for our 50th anniversary. Took us to a restaurant from the 1400's with names written on the walls with Schubert, Mozart, Pavarotti, Mark Twain, and very famous people from all those years. People came into the room we were in with their waiter who would show where the names were. The food was absolutely fantastic too. DH also played in a club called Jazzland that is like a cave and was part of the catacombs at one time. It actually goes under much of Vienna if they hadn't put a wall in to use it for other things. A church beside the club is also from the 1400's. He also took us to see the cemetery where all the famous musicians are buried. Although they don't really know where Mozart was buried, the city donated a monument to him, rightfully so. We are back in North America on the Canadian side and will drive home tomorrow. I feel like I've been through some sort of Olympics with all the traveling we have done. Took 10 hours from Venice to Vienna. We have used every mode of traveling with car to Canada, plane over and back, train and bus and even boat. Of course it would have to be boat in Venice, one of the most amazing cities I have ever seen but I panicked when I had to get out of the boat at the Hotel and kept saying I can't do it, I can't, so the man held the boat as much as he could possibly do it and he and DH both held me fast as I jumped. Not pretty, but really, there was a pretty good gap there between the boat and where I was supposed to land. LOL. I'm too old for all this but I did it and I am still alive to tell about it and glad for the amazing experiences I have had. Seeing all our friends was the best part. I'm convinced that if we ever go back to Italy I will not take any clothes with me other than what I am wearing and buy all my clothes there. Styles I don't see here and really amazing things. As it was we didn't buy a thing as getting on and off trains with the suitcases as they were was enough to handle. Hugs to all and hope you are well. Too tired to catch up but coming back to the US is a lot easier than going from the US to Europe. It is 6 pm here now and midnight on the schedule we have been on so think I will see if DH is ready for supper and get to bed early, or late depending on which time we use. Starting to feel like sleeping is the thing to do and real soon.


 you have had a busy but happy time with all of your traveling and visiting with friends , glad you are back over that side of the pond safe and sound as I did hear of the terrible train crash in Italy such a tragedy

Great pictures missed them first time I looked


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you have made it home safely. What a wonderful 50th anniversary celebration this has all been (though I know part of it was of course because DH was performing). Truly an amazing time you've had and you've so generously shared with us. Thank you! Welcome home!


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! I haven't had internet for a while as our friend we stayed with doesn't use it at all. My goodness, did he ever treat us for our 50th anniversary. Took us to a restaurant from the 1400's with names written on the walls with Schubert, Mozart, Pavarotti, Mark Twain, and very famous people from all those years. People came into the room we were in with their waiter who would show where the names were. The food was absolutely fantastic too. DH also played in a club called Jazzland that is like a cave and was part of the catacombs at one time. It actually goes under much of Vienna if they hadn't put a wall in to use it for other things. A church beside the club is also from the 1400's. He also took us to see the cemetery where all the famous musicians are buried. Although they don't really know where Mozart was buried, the city donated a monument to him, rightfully so. We are back in North America on the Canadian side and will drive home tomorrow. I feel like I've been through some sort of Olympics with all the traveling we have done. Took 10 hours from Venice to Vienna. We have used every mode of traveling with car to Canada, plane over and back, train and bus and even boat. Of course it would have to be boat in Venice, one of the most amazing cities I have ever seen but I panicked when I had to get out of the boat at the Hotel and kept saying I can't do it, I can't, so the man held the boat as much as he could possibly do it and he and DH both held me fast as I jumped. Not pretty, but really, there was a pretty good gap there between the boat and where I was supposed to land. LOL. I'm too old for all this but I did it and I am still alive to tell about it and glad for the amazing experiences I have had. Seeing all our friends was the best part. I'm convinced that if we ever go back to Italy I will not take any clothes with me other than what I am wearing and buy all my clothes there. Styles I don't see here and really amazing things. As it was we didn't buy a thing as getting on and off trains with the suitcases as they were was enough to handle. Hugs to all and hope you are well. Too tired to catch up but coming back to the US is a lot easier than going from the US to Europe. It is 6 pm here now and midnight on the schedule we have been on so think I will see if DH is ready for supper and get to bed early, or late depending on which time we use. Starting to feel like sleeping is the thing to do and real soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been sitting in the back garden with mishka , just relaxing a bit before it's bedtime beautiful evening here ,here is a picture of mishka debating wether to listen to me when I'm saying come in its bedtime . It looks darker than it really is blame the iPad


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just getting news in of another mass shooting in France, it's Bastille Day there. Oh boy what a world!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, I don't know how to teleport a slice, but perhaps you could share the recipe? 

{{{{Melody and Gage}}}}

Kate, have a wonderful time with Hannah. What a lucky girl!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Update, a truck drove straight into a crowd in Nice France killing 30, lots of injuries too. Looks like a terror attack. Gunshots were thought to be heard but it was fireworks possibly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On a different note!


Love this! I talk to fur babies also! And they always answer me back!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I am so jealous. I also prefer the Rex Harrison version. I do own it but I might have it lent out right now. Wasn't able to find it earlier. I think it would be fabulous to go to the house and loom around ????
> 
> So the counseling appointment went tell in regards to Gage talking to the counselor nd opening up to her without me. But we did talk after and she is very concerned and will be having hin see a psychiatrist eventually. I knew it was bad but I didn't know that bad. ????
> 
> But I have to put a positive spin on it. At least he is seeing someone new and will get all the help he needs. So for that I am grateful ☺


You're such a good Mom to see that he gets the care he needs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Sam for your kind words. I am happy that I am able to get Gage the help he needs. 

Fan I hadn't heard about the news from France. 
So sad and what a world indeed. Prayers for all involved and their families.

Daralene I am so happy that you and Bill made this trip. Can't wait to see more pics once you are home and settled. 

Kate I know Hannah will enjoy her time with you and all the sites you will show her..

I forgot to post this earlier. Someone yarn bombed this chair in the waiting room at the counselors ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a microwave recipe I found for a chocolate pudding made in a coffee mug.

Coffee Mug Chocolate Pudding
1 large coffee mug
4Tb plain flour
4Tb sugar
2Tb cocoa powder
1 egg
3Tb milk
3Tb vegetable oil
1/4 tsp vanilla essence
3Tb chocolate buttons or tsp of peanut butter.
In a bowl put dry ingredients and mix well, add egg, vanilla, milk, oil and mix well.
Pour into your coffee mug, adding chocolate buttons, or peanut butter just under surface in centre.
Microwave on high for 3 minutes, then let cool for 2 minutes.

I've done this one and it's very good and easy to do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, what a beautiful place for a celebration. Enjoy, enjoy!

Hearing about France now...unreal.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

There is another fire near Squirrel Valley. Started as a house fire but now has spread. Haven't checked since this morning. Looks Kline it is going to be a bad year for fires for Caliornia.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> There is another fire near Squirrel Valley. Started as a house fire but now has spread. Haven't checked since this morning. Looks Kline it is going to be a bad year for fires for Caliornia.


Looks like a bad fire year for most of the west...I've stopped looking at the maps. :sm03:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


My Mom has this to they didn't catch the one eye soon enough but the second one is doing good with the needles. I will pray that both will do good for you. I know the dry eye is not able to have the needles .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I would like to ask you for prayers for our DD#2 as all this week she has been going through government testing to get her technician dental papers. The fee was $2000.00 to take it . She has to be finished everything by tomorrow so if you would pray God would guide her hands and get all the projects done thank you


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Should read dental technician papers


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Your daughters in my prayers Bubba
Glad that Gage is getting the help he needs from professionals, Mum's sometimes aren't expert enough but sensible enough to know help is needed from elsewhere. 
Lovely travel photos and news, ladies. 
I went with my sons friend to look at his new flat and get the keys. He let me go in first and so I'm his first visitor, which is a big thing for him as he's autistic and can have problems with new people, places. He will be better in this new place as its closer to my sons and not on the main road. 
I've knitted a small beanie and one of a pair of booties to go for Romanian orphans. 
Once I've had a piece of that delicious cake sent by Gwen to go with my tea I will be off to bed. Great that you are breathing better Sam. Hope Grandpa managed to calm down the boys without too much difficulty. Take care all, as always all needing them are in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I would like to ask you for prayers for our DD#2 as all this week she has been going through government testing to get her technician dental papers. The fee was $2000.00 to take it . She has to be finished everything by tomorrow so if you would pray God would guide her hands and get all the projects done thank you


Saying prayers!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I read backwards for a bit today. Sorry I haven't had much time to comment. Matthew had art class tonight. I also had to write 3 letters and deliver them to the church tonight. Our youth leave on a trip tomorrow and the letters were for people on the trip. 

For those who asked, Mary Maxim is a store that focuses on knitting and crocheting. I have ordered from them for decades and always said that if I could go to that store it would be a dream come true. I enjoyed my time at the store. They sell patterns and kits to knit and crochet as well as other craft kits. I did spend quite a bit of money there. I love their patterns. I picked up some doll kits as well as some yarn and patterns. I did take pictures which I will try to post in the next few days. I have a class to teach tomorrow as well as Sunday so I will try to post pictures in between everything else. You can look Mary Maxim up as they do catalog orders as well as online. If you get a catalog and see a box with the letter "M" in that box, that indicates that the pattern is an exclusive pattern for that company. The only place to get the pattern is from this company. The patterns are easy to follow which is a bonus. More than 1/2 of the store was yarn related and mostly knit and crochet. The people have always been nice on the phone and in store was no different. It was the last exit off the highway before entering Canada. There are two of the Mary Maxim stores in Canada as well. They originated in Canada.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am glad that Matthew had a safe night tonight. I was worried when I dropped him off at art class tonight as the police were blocking off the road right next to the art institute and two blocks up. I saw people rushing towards the park that was in that general area. I couldn't go to sleep tonight until he returned home safely. He said there was a bit of a conflict between two groups of people so the police came to help settle things down. I was glad to see him return home tonight and he was in good spirits.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I would like to ask you for prayers for our DD#2 as all this week she has been going through government testing to get her technician dental papers. The fee was $2000.00 to take it . She has to be finished everything by tomorrow so if you would pray God would guide her hands and get all the projects done thank you


Good luck to your DD on her exams. Those government exams are always so stressful. $2000 seems a pretty steep exam fee.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba Love, praying for your DD to pass her exams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am glad that Matthew had a safe night tonight. I was worried when I dropped him off at art class tonight as the police were blocking off the road right next to the art institute and two blocks up. I saw people rushing towards the park that was in that general area. I couldn't go to sleep tonight until he returned home safely. He said there was a bit of a conflict between two groups of people so the police came to help settle things down. I was glad to see him return home tonight and he was in good spirits.


I'm glad he is safe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I'm glad you are home safe & had a good trip. I've enjoyed the photos you've posted & look forward to more.

Gwen the cake looks great

The news if full of the latest terrorist attack, now saying 77 dead & at least 50 more injured. The world is definitely becoming a scary place when people cannot go out for an evening safely


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Should read dental technician papers


Prayer warrior reporting for duty ????

Martina thank you ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I couldn't identify Mishka but the lanterns and sky are beautiful.


Swedenme said:


> Been sitting in the back garden with mishka , just relaxing a bit before it's bedtime beautiful evening here ,here is a picture of mishka debating wether to listen to me when I'm saying come in its bedtime . It looks darker than it really is blame the iPad


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi run4fittness! I've seen you on the daily digest but don't remember seeing you here! Welcome! This is a great section of KP so hope you'll join us again. We share a little bit of everything; just not things controversial. Like a big family. Again, welcome!


run4fittness said:


> Love this! I talk to fur babies also! And they always answer me back!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! Definitely then must be a good place to go!


gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam for your kind words. I am happy that I am able to get Gage the help he needs.
> 
> Fan I hadn't heard about the news from France.
> So sad and what a world indeed. Prayers for all involved and their families.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Per Sorlenna's request.....Here is the recipe for the Chocolate Pound Cake. I got it from http://addapinch.com/chocolate-pound-cake-recipe/

Chocolate Pound Cake Recipe

Print
Prep time
15 mins
Cook time
1 hour 30 mins
Total time
1 hour 45 mins

Chocolate Pound Cake makes a delicious pound cake you'll love to serve for special occasions, celebrations, or just because. Get this family-favorite chocolate pound cake recipe to share with your family.
Author: Robyn Stone | Add a Pinch
Serves: 12
Ingredients
3 sticks butter (1½ cups)
1 8-ounce package cream cheese
3 cups sugar
3 cups all-purpose flour
½ cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 teaspoon salt
6 eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla
Instructions
Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Prepare bundt or tube pan and set aside.
Let butter, cream cheese, and eggs come to room temperature.
Cream together butter, cream cheese and sugar til fluffy. Add eggs one at a time. Add flour, cocoa powder, salt and vanilla.
Mix until just well-combined but do not over mix.
Pour into prepared bundt or tube pan.
Bake until golden brown and skewer inserted into middle of cake comes out clean, about 1 and half hours.

For the icing go to http://addapinch.com/fudge-icing-recipe/

Fudge Icing Recipe

Print
Prep time
5 mins
Cook time
5 mins
Total time
10 mins

Fudge Icing goes perfectly on so many desserts. Get this heirloom fudge icing recipe that is sure to become a family favorite
Author: Robyn Stone | Add a Pinch
Serves: 12
Ingredients
2 cups granulated sugar
3 heaping tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
⅔ cup whole milk I used half & half instead of whole milk because I could get a small carton of it verses a quart of milk
½ cup (1 stick) salted butter, cut into cubes
1½ teaspoons vanilla
Instructions
Mix sugar, cocoa powder, and milk together in a large saucepan.
Cook over medium-high heat until large bubbles form and reaches a hard boil. Boil one minute at a hard boil. Remove from heat and add butter and vanilla.
Beat with a wooden spoon until thick and smooth.
Pour over cake. It will harden as it cools.
Notes
This icing hardens quickly. I prefer to use it as a poured icing as photographed or poured onto a sheet cake. I would not recommend using it as a spreadable frosting on a layered cake.

On another note...good thing Sorlenna asked for the recipe as we were surprised by a visit from 4 of the 5 grandkids and they all ate cake and then too 1/2 of it home with them to share with their oldest brother and mom plus seconds for them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From my lips to God's ears.



Bubba Love said:


> I would like to ask you for prayers for our DD#2 as all this week she has been going through government testing to get her technician dental papers. The fee was $2000.00 to take it . She has to be finished everything by tomorrow so if you would pray God would guide her hands and get all the projects done thank you


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:30pm and I am off to bed. See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sorlenna's request.....Here is the recipe for the Chocolate Pound Cake. I got it from http://addapinch.com/chocolate-pound-cake-recipe/
> 
> Chocolate Pound Cake Recipe


Thanks...I think! :sm23: DD likes making pound cake, so maybe I'll task her with it this weekend! :sm04:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds good. I did something kind of similar the other morning for breakfast. I used canned biscuits and pressed them in a muffin tin smushing them up the sides to make cups. Cooked sausage and crumbled it up. Put sausage in each dough cup. Beat some eggs and poured some eggs on top of the sausage then sprinkled shredded cheese on top. Baked in the oven as if just following the direction for the canned biscuits. Yummy and easy to take with you breakfast. DH really enjoyed them. Had a few left over and they reheated well in the microwave if first wrapped in a damp paper towel (not wet towel).


I really wish we could get canned biscuits like you can over here. I know we could use pastry or make our own dough but it sounds soooo much easier with the canned. Also we cant get crescent rolls and I am SURE I would love them. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also want to say a super thank you to Julie who is handling the pictures for Kate the next few days while she (Kate) show my DD Scotland. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yuck to the head cold. Hope the lemon w/honey drink helps. May this cold pass quickly and you be back in the pink of things quickly.
> 
> How has DD been settling into her own place?


I dont feel quite as crappy as yesterday, so hopefully will be on the mend very quickly.

She seems pretty settled as far as I know.... havent seen much of them the last couple of weeks. I think she is avoiding me but no idea why.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And she has done my summary as well while I had been away-so a few days of both.
> Saw my doctor today and she asked how I was I said good or something similar. Your sounding great today she said, what happened? I've just got back from a week away.
> And yesterday I got a phone call to say Maryanne was playing up again. And I just metaphorically shrugged my shoulders and didn't get angry and/or down.
> So sounds like the week away did what it was meant to do.


I am glad the holiday has done you some good. Sorry to hear that Maryanne is playing up again. Daughters... mmm.!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes. I'm a little apprehensive about the treatment but it's probably not as bad as it sounds. Just praying that it helps.


My mum handled the injections very well. Try not to worry too much it. I think the thought of it is worse than the injection is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Finally, Ta da, Big Pine Creek.


Gorgeous photos :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful to see water & something green in California. I haven't head much news on the fires lately but hope they are under control or out--we have had a few new ones start the last few days. One small town evacuated yesterday. :sm25:


I hope they get those fires contained very soon. So very scary needing to be evacuated and not knowing what you coming home to.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> All went well at the airport picking up Hannah - I was quite nervous, not at meeting Hannah (who is lovely, but what else would you expect of Gwen's DD!) but in case we missed her, but no problems I recognised her straight away. We are now at the hotel having done the Edinburgh bus tour and a quick walk up to the castle, and would you believe the sun shone on us all day! Time for a quick freshen up before dinner then I think it will be early to bed, especially for Hannah who's been up since (our) 5am....oh, I'm starting to sound like a mother hen! :sm09:


I am sure you will all have great fun. Wonderful that the sun was shining on you. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There is a tree near me that always reminds me of Pushmepullme . The trunk has split into two and then bends each end . When it's late evening it just looks like that animal grazing . Or maybe I need to go to specsavers ????


 :sm24: LOL We say that about specsavers here too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. there is never a good time to have a cold. --- sam


Thanks Sam, it is Winter here though so probably to be expected at this time of the year. I hope this is the only one I get though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry about the terrorist attack in France. I sure am saying a lot of prayers for peace.

Daralene, so glad to see you back home. It sounds like a wonderful trip and I've loved seeing he photos.

Mary, so glad Matthew is home.

I love both Mary Maxim (I get their catalog) and Annie's Attic. 
s
Our A/C went out today. We have a good friend who owns an A/C heating co and he had someone come out right away. Unfortunately, the whole thing has to be replaced and they'll be back tomorrow to install it. I'm sitting here sweating - no crocheting or knitting for me tonight. I was going to do some housework, but have an excuse not to now. It's 82 F degrees here in the house. Hope it's cooled off in the a.m. so I can do the housework before leaving for the weekend.

I made stuffed peppers in the crockpot today; it was so good. It's one of DH's favorite meals so I make it when I can. He bought some nice peppers at the Farmers' Market so I knew he was in the mood for them.

Love to all


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


Oh yum, yes please. That looks very good. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I couldn't identify Mishka but the lanterns and sky are beautiful.


Thank you Gwen , mishka really disappear s into the darkness and shadows at night . If she stays still or is in her den under a large bush she is hard to spot , but if she is moving her big white fluffy tail is easy to spot it's like a feather boa ( scarf) and curls upwards


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! I haven't had internet for a while as our friend we stayed with doesn't use it at all. My goodness, did he ever treat us for our 50th anniversary. Took us to a restaurant from the 1400's with names written on the walls with Schubert, Mozart, Pavarotti, Mark Twain, and very famous people from all those years. People came into the room we were in with their waiter who would show where the names were. The food was absolutely fantastic too. DH also played in a club called Jazzland that is like a cave and was part of the catacombs at one time. It actually goes under much of Vienna if they hadn't put a wall in to use it for other things. A church beside the club is also from the 1400's. He also took us to see the cemetery where all the famous musicians are buried. Although they don't really know where Mozart was buried, the city donated a monument to him, rightfully so. We are back in North America on the Canadian side and will drive home tomorrow. I feel like I've been through some sort of Olympics with all the traveling we have done. Took 10 hours from Venice to Vienna. We have used every mode of traveling with car to Canada, plane over and back, train and bus and even boat. Of course it would have to be boat in Venice, one of the most amazing cities I have ever seen but I panicked when I had to get out of the boat at the Hotel and kept saying I can't do it, I can't, so the man held the boat as much as he could possibly do it and he and DH both held me fast as I jumped. Not pretty, but really, there was a pretty good gap there between the boat and where I was supposed to land. LOL. I'm too old for all this but I did it and I am still alive to tell about it and glad for the amazing experiences I have had. Seeing all our friends was the best part. I'm convinced that if we ever go back to Italy I will not take any clothes with me other than what I am wearing and buy all my clothes there. Styles I don't see here and really amazing things. As it was we didn't buy a thing as getting on and off trains with the suitcases as they were was enough to handle. Hugs to all and hope you are well. Too tired to catch up but coming back to the US is a lot easier than going from the US to Europe. It is 6 pm here now and midnight on the schedule we have been on so think I will see if DH is ready for supper and get to bed early, or late depending on which time we use. Starting to feel like sleeping is the thing to do and real soon.


What an amazing time you have had. Its been wonderful experience it through your posts. I hope you have time to rest and catch up with yourself once you get back home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont feel quite as crappy as yesterday, so hopefully will be on the mend very quickly.
> 
> She seems pretty settled as far as I know.... havent seen much of them the last couple of weeks. I think she is avoiding me but no idea why.


Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better Cathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just saw this on FB and thought I would share some Aussie expressions..... there are a couple of "not suitable" ones, please excuse those.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just getting news in of another mass shooting in France, it's Bastille Day there. Oh boy what a world!


Tragic. They say 80 killed and 25 badly injured. Very awful and sad. Again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> All went well at the airport picking up Hannah - I was quite nervous, not at meeting Hannah (who is lovely, but what else would you expect of Gwen's DD!) but in case we missed her, but no problems I recognised her straight away. We are now at the hotel having done the Edinburgh bus tour and a quick walk up to the castle, and would you believe the sun shone on us all day! Time for a quick freshen up before dinner then I think it will be early to bed, especially for Hannah who's been up since (our) 5am....oh, I'm starting to sound like a mother hen! :sm09:


I'm sure it won't be long before she gets rain!
It is always scary meeting someone you don't know in case you miss them. Get tot he airport and think I should have bought a sheet of paper with there name on it. 
Those bus tours are great- did a number of them around the UK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also heard via text from Hannah. She thinks Scotland is beautiful! Be a mother hen all you want!!! I got a chuckle reading her text. She said she accidently bumped into someone and started to say "excuse me" in Spanish; said her brain is all confused going from hearing nothing but Spanish all day to now hearing English but with a much different accent. LOL. She sent me one picture so far and I agree it was/is beautiful. I'm guessing it was the area going to the castle but not sure.


And Scottish accents at that- love them but they can be hard to understand.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Update, a truck drove straight into a crowd in Nice France killing 30, lots of injuries too. Looks like a terror attack. Gunshots were thought to be heard but it was fireworks possibly.


Gunshots between driver and police. They shot him dead. He also had grenades in the truck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam for your kind words. I am happy that I am able to get Gage the help he needs.
> 
> Fan I hadn't heard about the news from France.
> So sad and what a world indeed. Prayers for all involved and their families.
> ...


That looks really cool! I am so glad that Gage will get the help he needs. Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There is a tree near me that always reminds me of Pushmepullme . The trunk has split into two and then bends each end . When it's late evening it just looks like that animal grazing . Or maybe I need to go to specsavers ????


We need a photo of it- then we can tell you whether to go to Specsavers or not. :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am glad that Matthew had a safe night tonight. I was worried when I dropped him off at art class tonight as the police were blocking off the road right next to the art institute and two blocks up. I saw people rushing towards the park that was in that general area. I couldn't go to sleep tonight until he returned home safely. He said there was a bit of a conflict between two groups of people so the police came to help settle things down. I was glad to see him return home tonight and he was in good spirits.


Very glad he is safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I am so jealous. I also prefer the Rex Harrison version. I do own it but I might have it lent out right now. Wasn't able to find it earlier. I think it would be fabulous to go to the house and loom around ????
> 
> So the counseling appointment went tell in regards to Gage talking to the counselor nd opening up to her without me. But we did talk after and she is very concerned and will be having hin see a psychiatrist eventually. I knew it was bad but I didn't know that bad. ????
> 
> But I have to put a positive spin on it. At least he is seeing someone new and will get all the help he needs. So for that I am grateful ☺


As you say at least he is getting the help he clearly needs. It is concerning though that the problem is worse than you thought.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi run4fittness! I've seen you on the daily digest but don't remember seeing you here! Welcome! This is a great section of KP so hope you'll join us again. We share a little bit of everything; just not things controversial. Like a big family. Again, welcome!


And welcome from me too.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been called a lot of things in my time, but never a blessing....think I quite like it! The 3 blessings....sounds like a pop group! :sm09:


Don't think they would want to listen to me though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


i'll refuse your generous offer.
Denise asked how my 5:2 diet was going. Had to admit that it wasn't. Saw myself in the mirror after showering at DBs, not a pleasant sight and was weighed yesterday (and I'm 2 cm shorter than I always say I am. As last time I was shorter as well I think I have to accept that I am almost an inch shorter than I was or than I thought I was. Not good for weight, means I need to lose even more!). Anyway where I was going was to say that I have decided to start the 5:2 diet today. I really do need to lose weight- more than I have ever needed to unfortunately. So I don't think your cake will do me much good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! I haven't had internet for a while as our friend we stayed with doesn't use it at all. My goodness, did he ever treat us for our 50th anniversary. Took us to a restaurant from the 1400's with names written on the walls with Schubert, Mozart, Pavarotti, Mark Twain, and very famous people from all those years. People came into the room we were in with their waiter who would show where the names were. The food was absolutely fantastic too. DH also played in a club called Jazzland that is like a cave and was part of the catacombs at one time. It actually goes under much of Vienna if they hadn't put a wall in to use it for other things. A church beside the club is also from the 1400's. He also took us to see the cemetery where all the famous musicians are buried. Although they don't really know where Mozart was buried, the city donated a monument to him, rightfully so. We are back in North America on the Canadian side and will drive home tomorrow. I feel like I've been through some sort of Olympics with all the traveling we have done. Took 10 hours from Venice to Vienna. We have used every mode of traveling with car to Canada, plane over and back, train and bus and even boat. Of course it would have to be boat in Venice, one of the most amazing cities I have ever seen but I panicked when I had to get out of the boat at the Hotel and kept saying I can't do it, I can't, so the man held the boat as much as he could possibly do it and he and DH both held me fast as I jumped. Not pretty, but really, there was a pretty good gap there between the boat and where I was supposed to land. LOL. I'm too old for all this but I did it and I am still alive to tell about it and glad for the amazing experiences I have had. Seeing all our friends was the best part. I'm convinced that if we ever go back to Italy I will not take any clothes with me other than what I am wearing and buy all my clothes there. Styles I don't see here and really amazing things. As it was we didn't buy a thing as getting on and off trains with the suitcases as they were was enough to handle. Hugs to all and hope you are well. Too tired to catch up but coming back to the US is a lot easier than going from the US to Europe. It is 6 pm here now and midnight on the schedule we have been on so think I will see if DH is ready for supper and get to bed early, or late depending on which time we use. Starting to feel like sleeping is the thing to do and real soon.


Welcome back. Sounds like a great time. Venice is lovely isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam for your kind words. I am happy that I am able to get Gage the help he needs.
> 
> Fan I hadn't heard about the news from France.
> So sad and what a world indeed. Prayers for all involved and their families.
> ...


What fun the chair is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB and thought I would share some Aussie expressions..... there are a couple of "not suitable" ones, please excuse those.


Didn't know durry or the one for look-sounds like a Cockney influence. But had to laugh as so many are a part of our normal conversation we would think nothing of hearing them and know just what it means.
And now you see why we laugh at the idea of a Fanny bag. And shock the first time we hear it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry to hear this, but hope the injections work well.


Yes from me too. They worked extremely well for my boss years ago.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I hope your lunch goes well & Susan gets lots of donations.


Yes she sure deserves it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH saw the doctor this morning, he is requesting a CT ASAP & referring him to a surgeon. He thinks GB s the most likely problem based on what is known now but stomach ulcer or some kind of hernia are also possible. The CT will show the "sludge" in the GB if it's there. I hope he can get that soon.
> 
> Melody, great gift from your friend & nice hats.


Sure hope your DH gets surgery very quick Bobbie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have no reason to feel guilty - she had a loving home to go to - this would have happened regardless of where she lived. think of the fun times and have no regrets. --- sam


Sorry for your loss of Annie cat and I feel the same way as Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Didn't know durry or the one for look-sounds like a Cockney influence. But had to laugh as so many are a part of our normal conversation we would think nothing of hearing them and know just what it means.
> And now you see why we laugh at the idea of a Fanny bag. And shock the first time we hear it.


YES! :sm06: LOL. There are a few there that I dont use either. :sm24:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but have had a set back and have been down in the dumps. But that is life and I have to put on my big girl panties as they say and deal with it. I keep you all in my nightly prayers and pray for what is going on in the world today and hope for peace to come to all. I find it mind boggling to all this hate as I'm sure you all do.
> 
> We have been having our triple digit temps here but I'm glad we don't have the humidity that others have I know it feels so much hotter there. I talk to my sister in St. Louis and she is dragging her wagon (LOL) with the heat and humidity. So I feel for anyone that has to deal with that. Here it's like walking into an oven when we go outside.
> 
> ...


A ((((hug for you ))))


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Called my RA doctor's office today and told them about not being able to bend finger and pain. Doctor is calling in a prescription of prednisone for 10 days. Haven't heard from the pharmacy so it will be tomorrow before I start it. Hope it helps.
> 
> Didn't do too much today. Cleaned out the refrigerator and organized it and did dishes. Clipped Alice's nails (that was an adventure she wasn't too fond of) and found myself having to repeatedly mop up some piddle messes from Mario. Don't know if I've mentioned how Sydney is not allowing Mario out in the back yard lately; being a real brat (Sydney). Not sure how to stop this behavior. Poor Mario will try to go out when I take everyone out and as soon as he is spotted by Sydney he gets chased back into the house in spite of my trying to stop him. Not good. Mario does slip out some unseen by Sydney but not enough. Grrrrrrr. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> ...


Hope the prednisone helps you Gwen.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
> And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
> I am pleased for her.


Good news Julie???? I am glad for you Bronwen wanted to share her good news with her Mom.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


Now that is just not nice Gwen, showing us that beautiful cake. I am drooling????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had fresh blackberries, I've been trying to grow some but no success yet???? They grow wild in BC but not here.


Oh and do they ever grow wild. We are constantly fighting blackberry bushes. If they get a hold where you don't want them they take over and choke everything else out. There are tons of places that I pick them for making jam, pies and 
Muffins but I don't want them in my yard???? Have to go and dig some out that are starting back from when my daughter and I dug them out.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! I haven't had internet for a while as our friend we stayed with doesn't use it at all. My goodness, did he ever treat us for our 50th anniversary. Took us to a restaurant from the 1400's with names written on the walls with Schubert, Mozart, Pavarotti, Mark Twain, and very famous people from all those years. People came into the room we were in with their waiter who would show where the names were. The food was absolutely fantastic too. DH also played in a club called Jazzland that is like a cave and was part of the catacombs at one time. It actually goes under much of Vienna if they hadn't put a wall in to use it for other things. A church beside the club is also from the 1400's. He also took us to see the cemetery where all the famous musicians are buried. Although they don't really know where Mozart was buried, the city donated a monument to him, rightfully so. We are back in North America on the Canadian side and will drive home tomorrow. I feel like I've been through some sort of Olympics with all the traveling we have done. Took 10 hours from Venice to Vienna. We have used every mode of traveling with car to Canada, plane over and back, train and bus and even boat. Of course it would have to be boat in Venice, one of the most amazing cities I have ever seen but I panicked when I had to get out of the boat at the Hotel and kept saying I can't do it, I can't, so the man held the boat as much as he could possibly do it and he and DH both held me fast as I jumped. Not pretty, but really, there was a pretty good gap there between the boat and where I was supposed to land. LOL. I'm too old for all this but I did it and I am still alive to tell about it and glad for the amazing experiences I have had. Seeing all our friends was the best part. I'm convinced that if we ever go back to Italy I will not take any clothes with me other than what I am wearing and buy all my clothes there. Styles I don't see here and really amazing things. As it was we didn't buy a thing as getting on and off trains with the suitcases as they were was enough to handle. Hugs to all and hope you are well. Too tired to catch up but coming back to the US is a lot easier than going from the US to Europe. It is 6 pm here now and midnight on the schedule we have been on so think I will see if DH is ready for supper and get to bed early, or late depending on which time we use. Starting to feel like sleeping is the thing to do and real soon.


What a wonderful trip,you have had.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love this! I talk to fur babies also! And they always answer me back!


Me too but sometimes I am finding mine are getting a little bossy????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I would like to ask you for prayers for our DD#2 as all this week she has been going through government testing to get her technician dental papers. The fee was $2000.00 to take it . She has to be finished everything by tomorrow so if you would pray God would guide her hands and get all the projects done thank you


Sure will????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Didn't know durry or the one for look-sounds like a Cockney influence. But had to laugh as so many are a part of our normal conversation we would think nothing of hearing them and know just what it means.
> And now you see why we laugh at the idea of a Fanny bag. And shock the first time we hear it.


Quite a few of them are used here too and that includes the butchers one . I too had a little shocked laugh first time I heard Fanny bag


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh and do they ever grow wild. We are constantly fighting blackberry bushes. If they get a hold where you don't want them they take over and choke everything else out. There are tons of places that I pick them for making jam, pies and
> Muffins but I don't want them in my yard???? Have to go and dig some out that are starting back from when my daughter and I dug them out.


Here they are poisoned- so we should not pick wild ones. As you sy they just overtake everything and wipe out the native vegetation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sure hope your DH gets surgery very quick Bobbie.


Another nickname for Bonnie . I'm surmising your friendly autocorrect helped you out , mine gave Bonnie a new nickname too " Bunnie " ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A
> 
> you have had a busy but happy time with all of your traveling and visiting with friends , glad you are back over that side of the pond safe and sound as I did hear of the terrible train crash in Italy such a tragedy
> 
> Great pictures missed them first time I looked


So sorry to hear about the train crash. I would have contacted my family to let them know we are ok. Thankfully we just talked with our son before we left to arrange for DH to play with DS and DGS will sing at their church. We were on and off a lot of trains and in the mountains. I thought about how the train conductor must know where the curves are to slow down. They get going pretty fast. I will have to see if I can find out what happened. Been awake since 3 am. Only able to stay awake till 8 pm so still on European time. Going to finish watching a movie we ordered since I only saw the beginning of it. Looks like we will have a nice drive home today and we plan to pick up some lunch and take it for my Aunt. It was hard in Vienna since our friend's wife had died. They were our Austrian family and we would have Easter with them and their friends. Her DH is still having a difficult time. I miss her so. She was an amazing person, like a sister to me. He had some lovely photos of her in the studio and when DH and he were out I had a good cry. Four of our friends have died since we moved back so it was a very important trip to see our friends. People mean much more to me than anything and friends are a real treasure. Nice to be back with my KTP friends too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry about the loss of your friend, Rookie. Glad your DD will be able to spend time with her DD. Enjoy the picnic, too.


RookieRetiree said:


> Wish her all the best for me. That sounds interesting that it's just for a two year contract. Glad that she reached out to you to let you know -- that's a promising behavior. Hope that all your tests go well and that you get a surgery date. DH has changed his to 8/16 to be after the KAP, so we're getting all set. Have to "trip proof" the house by removing throw rugs and making sure there are clear passages through the rooms.
> 
> DD will be coming up to spend time with her best friend during this time of sorrow. Dr.'s changed her friend's Mom's heart meds because she was having heart issues that were setting off implanted defib while she was prepping for a routine colonoscopy. Her heart settled down and she had the procedure, but may have been sent home too soon given her history. She was on the phone with her son when her defib began shocking her heart almost continually - her son called 911, but there wasn't anything that could be done. I'm not sure if her DH was home at the time or not. The services will be Sunday and Monday.
> 
> We'll be up at our DS's for his company picnic - it's always a major deal; about 6,000 employees and their families are invited to spend the day on the campus (at least that's what I call it because there are 10 or more buildings) for food and fun. It used to be steak and lobster, but that's changed to grilled hot dogs, burgers and chicken. It's all a lot of fun, but usually so very very hot.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Feel better soon, Sugar.


sugarsugar said:


> Well our weather seems to have settled again. It is to be back up to around 15c for next few days. Yesterday it was still only 3c at 9am!! Not good. I was frozen.
> 
> Today I have developed a horrid head cold, just what I need... not. Have been sneezing non stop all day. :sm16: Seeing as I am here alone I will have to be my own nurse. LOL. Having a hot lemon drink with honey.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> Your daughter is beautiful; must look like her mom! What a great picture that is too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Girl you just have the fastest needles I've ever seen! This is looking great!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello from me, too, Roses and Cats!


Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Roses and Cats! Don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome!!! Feel free to jump in again and often; share what you're working on or whatever. We're a pretty friendly bunch.
> 
> :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes-thanks, Julie!



Gweniepooh said:


> Also want to say a super thank you to Julie who is handling the pictures for Kate the next few days while she (Kate) show my DD Scotland. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Liz, praying for you and your procedure.


budasha said:


> She looks so happy. Very impressive cathedral in the background.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photos. Penny royal tea can be used as a flea repellent for pets...a little trivia!


sassafras123 said:


> Here are meadow flowers, mostly sulfur buckwheat and pennyroyal. There were some wild roses, Rangers buttons and lilies. Big Pine Creek is roaring.
> Well dang, didn't save meadow. Back in a moment.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja. The image of her dad, lucky girl!


Swedenme said:


> You have a beautiful daughter April


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad the appointments went well. I love your story about the waiting room encounter! Knitting can heal the world? ♡


gagesmom said:


> Counseling appt want well this morning and Greg and Gage went to Tim Hortons. I will be going back in September for a check in with counselor. We agreed that things are moving in the right direction and I have achieved the goals I had made back in October last year.
> 
> Now to get Gage going with his counseling.????
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay!


KateB said:


> All went well at the airport picking up Hannah - I was quite nervous, not at meeting Hannah (who is lovely, but what else would you expect of Gwen's DD!) but in case we missed her, but no problems I recognised her straight away. We are now at the hotel having done the Edinburgh bus tour and a quick walk up to the castle, and would you believe the sun shone on us all day! Time for a quick freshen up before dinner then I think it will be early to bed, especially for Hannah who's been up since (our) 5am....oh, I'm starting to sound like a mother hen! :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh I do hope someone you know can care for Ringo...that would be a load off your mind!


Lurker 2 said:


> I guess each country has it's own procedures. Someone keeps coming up with the 29th, but I just don'r know yet.
> My dear friend Ann may possibly look after Ringo for me, that is another wait and see, because of her just having had the basal cell carcinoma cut out- her nose is too tender still to wear glasses. (for driving)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope so, too, Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja!
> Hopefully things will improve, between Bronwen and me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have you been there, Sonja? I loved the books and the series.


Swedenme said:


> James Herriots home is just up the road from where I live . Well about 15minutes by car . It's a museum now


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Gwen! Beautiful (and now I want one!!)


Gweniepooh said:


> Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a wonderful last leg of your travels,Daralene! Such great memories you will have. It is a terrific photo of DH in the 'cave.' Thank you for sharing your adventures!! Happy 50th!!!♡


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! I haven't had internet for a while as our friend we stayed with doesn't use it at all. My goodness, did he ever treat us for our 50th anniversary. Took us to a restaurant from the 1400's with names written on the walls with Schubert, Mozart, Pavarotti, Mark Twain, and very famous people from all those years. People came into the room we were in with their waiter who would show where the names were. The food was absolutely fantastic too. DH also played in a club called Jazzland that is like a cave and was part of the catacombs at one time. It actually goes under much of Vienna if they hadn't put a wall in to use it for other things. A church beside the club is also from the 1400's. He also took us to see the cemetery where all the famous musicians are buried. Although they don't really know where Mozart was buried, the city donated a monument to him, rightfully so. We are back in North America on the Canadian side and will drive home tomorrow. I feel like I've been through some sort of Olympics with all the traveling we have done. Took 10 hours from Venice to Vienna. We have used every mode of traveling with car to Canada, plane over and back, train and bus and even boat. Of course it would have to be boat in Venice, one of the most amazing cities I have ever seen but I panicked when I had to get out of the boat at the Hotel and kept saying I can't do it, I can't, so the man held the boat as much as he could possibly do it and he and DH both held me fast as I jumped. Not pretty, but really, there was a pretty good gap there between the boat and where I was supposed to land. LOL. I'm too old for all this but I did it and I am still alive to tell about it and glad for the amazing experiences I have had. Seeing all our friends was the best part. I'm convinced that if we ever go back to Italy I will not take any clothes with me other than what I am wearing and buy all my clothes there. Styles I don't see here and really amazing things. As it was we didn't buy a thing as getting on and off trains with the suitcases as they were was enough to handle. Hugs to all and hope you are well. Too tired to catch up but coming back to the US is a lot easier than going from the US to Europe. It is 6 pm here now and midnight on the schedule we have been on so think I will see if DH is ready for supper and get to bed early, or late depending on which time we use. Starting to feel like sleeping is the thing to do and real soon.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, run4fittness! I have seen your lovely knitting on the main. Glad you dropped in!


run4fittness said:


> Love this! I talk to fur babies also! And they always answer me back!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your daughter, Bubba.


Bubba Love said:


> I would like to ask you for prayers for our DD#2 as all this week she has been going through government testing to get her technician dental papers. The fee was $2000.00 to take it . She has to be finished everything by tomorrow so if you would pray God would guide her hands and get all the projects done thank you


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait to try this Gwen, when the heatwave breaks. (It is a low fat recipe, I see! My favorite kind!)


Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sorlenna's request.....Here is the recipe for the Chocolate Pound Cake. I got it from http://addapinch.com/chocolate-pound-cake-recipe/
> 
> Chocolate Pound Cake Recipe
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry about your ac...hang in there!


RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry about the terrorist attack in France. I sure am saying a lot of prayers for peace.
> 
> Daralene, so glad to see you back home. It sounds like a wonderful trip and I've loved seeing he photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of your friend. Hugs.


Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about the train crash. I would have contacted my family to let them know we are ok. Thankfully we just talked with our son before we left to arrange for DH to play with DS and DGS will sing at their church. We were on and off a lot of trains and in the mountains. I thought about how the train conductor must know where the curves are to slow down. They get going pretty fast. I will have to see if I can find out what happened. Been awake since 3 am. Only able to stay awake till 8 pm so still on European time. Going to finish watching a movie we ordered since I only saw the beginning of it. Looks like we will have a nice drive home today and we plan to pick up some lunch and take it for my Aunt. It was hard in Vienna since our friend's wife had died. They were our Austrian family and we would have Easter with them and their friends. Her DH is still having a difficult time. I miss her so. She was an amazing person, like a sister to me. He had some lovely photos of her in the studio and when DH and he were out I had a good cry. Four of our friends have died since we moved back so it was a very important trip to see our friends. People mean much more to me than anything and friends are a real treasure. Nice to be back with my KTP friends too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you are safely home. Looking forward to more pics. Lovely you could visit treasured friends, though sad. A marvelous trip. Hope you get settled in and back on our time schedule. I seem to wake up around 3 a.m. lately. Luckily I was tired from hike so probably asleep by 9:30.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, it was a long hot night. I'm glad the A/C will be replaced today. I know, I'm really spoiled!

The wake and funeral arrangements for our friend and Mom of DD's best friend will be Sunday and Monday, so we'll spend the weekend up at our DS's for his company picnic, go to DBIL's cottage on the lake Sunday a.m. for some boating fun and then back home. We'll be at the funeral on Monday. DD will probably go to the wake on Sunday as she has a summer camp for the blind with the Lighthouse for the Blind in downtown Chicago this coming week.

Off to the dining room table to get some work done and some paper management - boy oh boy does it pile up!

Love the cake, Gwen, but I'll pass also as we just received the photos from the reunion and although I'm in the same size clothes as I was at the last one three years ago, I sure look a LOT bigger. Time to get very seriously on Weight Watchers or something.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, hope house cools off overnight and you can get chores done.
Sugar, enjoyed Aussie speak.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you. Interesting that pennyroyal tea can be used as flea repellant for fleas. We don't seem to be bothered by fleas. We do, however, have ticks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Good news Julie???? I am glad for you Bronwen wanted to share her good news with her Mom.


Thanks Mags, The result of today's appointment is qualified- they had told me it would be 29th July and done most of the prep., when I saw the young HouseSurgeon, I am back to waiting- this time for a scan of my heart, because of my faulty valve. My breathing was showing the irregularity because I was nervous. They say I could easily be 8 days in hospital, because they will need to monitor me when they take me off the Warfarin. So now I wait to hear from the Cardiac team! Ah well, that's life!
I am deliberately waiting before I ring Bronwen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Qq


Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about the train crash. I would have contacted my family to let them know we are ok. Thankfully we just talked with our son before we left to arrange for DH to play with DS and DGS will sing at their church. We were on and off a lot of trains and in the mountains. I thought about how the train conductor must know where the curves are to slow down. They get going pretty fast. I will have to see if I can find out what happened. Been awake since 3 am. Only able to stay awake till 8 pm so still on European time. Going to finish watching a movie we ordered since I only saw the beginning of it. Looks like we will have a nice drive home today and we plan to pick up some lunch and take it for my Aunt. It was hard in Vienna since our friend's wife had died. They were our Austrian family and we would have Easter with them and their friends. Her DH is still having a difficult time. I miss her so. She was an amazing person, like a sister to me. He had some lovely photos of her in the studio and when DH and he were out I had a good cry. Four of our friends have died since we moved back so it was a very important trip to see our friends. People mean much more to me than anything and friends are a real treasure. Nice to be back with my KTP friends too.


 Sorry to hear about your friends Daralene. I always wonder how people manage when there long time partner dies 
Must be very hard


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gunshots between driver and police. They shot him dead. He also had grenades in the truck.


Oh my, how terrible. We didn't have tv, radio, or internet at our friend's place so quite out of touch with the rest of the world while we were there. So sad to hear this. While we had tv it was hard to take all the bad news but fun to watch the soccer. I thought of Darowil and how she lives near a soccer stadium and what fun she has going to the games. Once I took our DS to a soccer game as he was on a team in grade school and our town won against the team that had Pele' on it. A complete shock for everyone. We just went to see the playing, never expecting to win. Nice when people come together for sports and many other things that bring us together. So sad when someone has to be destructive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about the train crash. I would have contacted my family to let them know we are ok. Thankfully we just talked with our son before we left to arrange for DH to play with DS and DGS will sing at their church. We were on and off a lot of trains and in the mountains. I thought about how the train conductor must know where the curves are to slow down. They get going pretty fast. I will have to see if I can find out what happened. Been awake since 3 am. Only able to stay awake till 8 pm so still on European time. Going to finish watching a movie we ordered since I only saw the beginning of it. Looks like we will have a nice drive home today and we plan to pick up some lunch and take it for my Aunt. It was hard in Vienna since our friend's wife had died. They were our Austrian family and we would have Easter with them and their friends. Her DH is still having a difficult time. I miss her so. She was an amazing person, like a sister to me. He had some lovely photos of her in the studio and when DH and he were out I had a good cry. Four of our friends have died since we moved back so it was a very important trip to see our friends. People mean much more to me than anything and friends are a real treasure. Nice to be back with my KTP friends too.


It is good that you are nearly home, and safe and sound, although adjusting to American time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yes-thanks, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh I do hope someone you know can care for Ringo...that would be a load off your mind!


Ann is the one I would trust- she already knows him, and is very much a 'dog' person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I hope so, too, Julie.


Thank you! I think a lot of the problem is that she is just so darned busy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate and Gwen, so glad to hear Hannah is in Scotland. We LOVE it there. Such a beautiful country and beautiful people. Hoping she enjoys great weather like we did. The first few days were rainy but the rest was glorious. Meeting Kate and Annie was the high point for me. I understand the Spanish language brain. I'm so excited for Hannah. To be so young and have such beautiful experiences with traveling. Mine came much later in life and I admit, I am not finding the traveling part fun any more but once I get there I love it. Just can't take handling all the bags, trying to make connections and running from one end of the airport to the other with no transportation around. That's the great thing about Hannah getting to do this so young. I think staying with Kate will be the high point of her trip too. Yesterday at the airport we saw a cute family with 3 children with the father running and them following trying to get the crowd to part as they were making a quick connection and they had gotten in the Exit line instead of the connection line. Their faces were red and panicked. They must have gone the wrong way when they got below too as they were running the opposite way then and the little girl fell and dropped her teddy bear. Sure wish someone from the airport would have called for transport for them. I felt their stress and panic. Even on the trains you can end up at the wrong end and have to go running to make your car with your reservations with all your bags in tow. I'm glad I get to travel but I really feel like I am done after this trip. LOL. Famous last words. Told DH I just can't run any more and I think he is finally getting the idea. Feel guilty complaining as it is such a great privilege to get to travel and meet people and see other countries. It was my life's dream and it has come true, so I am surprised that I feel this way. I need to train for traveling like athletes for the Olympics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont feel quite as crappy as yesterday, so hopefully will be on the mend very quickly.
> 
> She seems pretty settled as far as I know.... havent seen much of them the last couple of weeks. I think she is avoiding me but no idea why.


Sorry to hear about the cold. Feel better soon!!!! Colds...Yuck


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB and thought I would share some Aussie expressions..... there are a couple of "not suitable" ones, please excuse those.


I should copy this just in case we ever get to come there. I'll start training now. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love, hoping DD#2 did well on her exams. Puzzles me how they expect people to pay for these exams. Hope she isn't too stressed out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mags, The result of today's appointment is qualified- they had told me it would be 29th July and done most of the prep., when I saw the young HouseSurgeon, I am back to waiting- this time for a scan of my heart, because of my faulty valve. My breathing was showing the irregularity because I was nervous. They say I could easily be 8 days in hospital, because they will need to monitor me when they take me off the Warfarin. So now I wait to hear from the Cardiac team! Ah well, that's life!
> I am deliberately waiting before I ring Bronwen.


The plus of a longer time in hospital is that you will be more recovered (or rested before hand as it sounds like they put you in to take you off the warfarin). Guess this where the cardiologist comes in- they will make their recommendations. And then comes reestablishing you afterwards. But at least you know they are looking after the whole you not just your hip.
Makes it hard knowing what to do with Ringo if your friend can't take him especially.
Any idea when you see the cardiologist?- think not looking closer.
Hopefully it won't be too long.

And now I am heading off to bed. See you all tomorrow in the new TP


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, hoping the injections help you. I'm sure the news was upsetting but hoping they can keep it from progressing!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hello just a quick pop in have been busy all week emptying attic and cupboards for the start of the new central heating being installed next week, hadn't realised there was so much in attic, most has been skipped or donated to charity shops so that is one good thing,not helped that sciatica is playing up again,I am beginning to think its something other than sciatica, since it is been a pain long term,see the doc again in 10 days, blood pressure still not right so needs checked again.Pouring with rain,so cant even sit outside, oh well thats Scotland for you.will read some pages starting at the end and work backwards 78 pages phew. hope everyone is well, if not hugs for all


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:50am here and I have just caught up.

Not Much on the agenda here. Will work in the baby blanket today and likely watch a movie or two.

Check in later on. ☺


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I should copy this just in case we ever get to come there. I'll start training now. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


having just said you've done travelling!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey...if Hannah had a guitar available she could play while you sang! She plays, acoustic, electric, bass, piano, drums....you could have a real thing going there!


She sounds like quite the talent Gwen. Before I met you on KTP I seem to remember a posting of your daughter walking and singing and I'm not sure, but perhaps with a guitar. Is that possible. I connected that post with you as your daughter looks so much like the girl in that post. Such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


Wow!!! A work of art.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you have made it home safely. What a wonderful 50th anniversary celebration this has all been (though I know part of it was of course because DH was performing). Truly an amazing time you've had and you've so generously shared with us. Thank you! Welcome home!


Thanks Gwen. It truly has been an amazing celebration. We had planned to do this when DH got the job in Scotland. Were going to just go from Scotland down to Europe and see all our friends. Then we got the call for the job in Germany, so changed our plans and toured Scotland and then a separate trip to Europe. A nice bonus as the second job will pay for our trip. I wish I could have taken you all with me, so I'm glad I got to share a few photos. I've taken way too many for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, how terrible. We didn't have tv, radio, or internet at our friend's place so quite out of touch with the rest of the world while we were there. So sad to hear this. While we had tv it was hard to take all the bad news but fun to watch the soccer. I thought of Darowil and how she lives near a soccer stadium and what fun she has going to the games. Once I took our DS to a soccer game as he was on a team in grade school and our town won against the team that had Pele' on it. A complete shock for everyone. We just went to see the playing, never expecting to win. Nice when people come together for sports and many other things that bring us together. So sad when someone has to be destructive.


Not soccer Daralene. Australian Rules- only played here. The closest is Gaelic Football.
If I remember I will take of the 'stadium' tomorrow. And if I don't go it will be today!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gage's Mom, how wonderful that you are getting help for Gage. Sending you Big Hugs!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good that you are nearly home, and safe and sound, although adjusting to American time!


Thanks Julie. Hope it works out with Ringo. I'm thinking this is for when you do your hip surgery. I would love to watch him if I were closer and I'd make sure and meet him and spend time with him so he knew me first.

Thanks for handling the photos for Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL. Back to my old habits. I have to get off of here and start getting ready to head for home. Thank you to all who welcomed me back that I didn't get to reply to. It's great to be back. Hard to think I won't see my friends over there for a long time again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mags, The result of today's appointment is qualified- they had told me it would be 29th July and done most of the prep., when I saw the young HouseSurgeon, I am back to waiting- this time for a scan of my heart, because of my faulty valve. My breathing was showing the irregularity because I was nervous. They say I could easily be 8 days in hospital, because they will need to monitor me when they take me off the Warfarin. So now I wait to hear from the Cardiac team! Ah well, that's life!
> I am deliberately waiting before I ring Bronwen.


Best to stay in as long as possible given your risk factors. I understand not saying anything until you know the definite time frame.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had a small drama here today . I'm in the front garden cutting all the bushes , middle son comes to walk mishka . They get about a mile and a bit away when mishka wants to go in the stream but son doesn't want her too so he pulls on the lead mishka refuses to move twists her head and the collar comes clean of and then she decides to move straight for the stream and disappears out of sight normally she will come straight to us if we whistle but not this time . This stream goes for miles in each direction gradually coming out at the river in one direction , after 10 minutes son calls me and younger son goes to help look for her going through trees bushes and the water about 15 minutes later who should come walking across the cul de sac but mishka tail and ears down . I think she was scared . I know son was , he was like a parent when he got back to the house didn't know wether to shout at her or be relieved she was ok . She hasn't moved from our feet since she got back


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:00 noon here and it is overcast cool and raining. I am thankful for a break from the heat and the rain is much needed for sure. Got the dishes done and Gages lunch made. Tidied up here and there and even got a bit if knitting done. 

I had Greg come over last night once Gage was asleep and talked to him about the appointment. He was very upset and blames himself. I said knock it off. I don't care how it happened. All I know is that we BOTH have to be here for him and support him. I told him that Gage needs to know we are here for him and will be always. I think I might have gotten through to him. Lol.???? 

Going to make choc macaroons this afternoon.

I am not certain. I will have enough of the pink yarn to make the blanket the size I would like. So I might knit a few inches of a white or something through the middle before starting second ball of pink. It is older yarn. Sayelle I believe. A friend from work cleaned out her mom's craft room and gave me a big clear garbage bag of yarn. Will have another look to see if I can find another ball. But I am pretty sure there were only the two. 

Wrote a novel. Phew. Going to go now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mags, The result of today's appointment is qualified- they had told me it would be 29th July and done most of the prep., when I saw the young HouseSurgeon, I am back to waiting- this time for a scan of my heart, because of my faulty valve. My breathing was showing the irregularity because I was nervous. They say I could easily be 8 days in hospital, because they will need to monitor me when they take me off the Warfarin. So now I wait to hear from the Cardiac team! Ah well, that's life!
> I am deliberately waiting before I ring Bronwen.


Well a little bit closer but still don't know anything for certain . If you are like me this must be so frustrating . I like a date and time for everything so I can plan .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is Specsavers? Sounds like a pharmacy or eye glasses place....


darowil said:


> We need a photo of it- then we can tell you whether to go to Specsavers or not. :sm02:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a quick hi to everyone. Leaving for the lake in an hour. The House is a mess! All furniture from upstairs is now down in the living room and dining room --lots of desks, beds, dressers and piles of mattresses. Asbestos removal starts Monday and should last thru the week. 

Julie I'm so glad your treatment plans are moving ahead. It will be so good when it is behind you.

Welcome to new visitors to the tea party. It's such a great get together. And belated happy birthdays to Chris and Aran, and welcome home and happy anniversary to Daralene and Bill.

See you on the new tea party. Oh, and Sam, I kind of like the recipes throughout the week. Hope that isn't too much bother for you. Hugs to all and pets to the pets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As a child I used to be able to go pick blackberries by the bucket full but my area is so built up and changed now that I wouldn't know anywhere to find blackberries growing wild or cultivated. Have to get them at the grocery.


mags7 said:


> Oh and do they ever grow wild. We are constantly fighting blackberry bushes. If they get a hold where you don't want them they take over and choke everything else out. There are tons of places that I pick them for making jam, pies and
> Muffins but I don't want them in my yard???? Have to go and dig some out that are starting back from when my daughter and I dug them out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of your very good friend. So glad you were able to see her DH and other friends on your trip. You are so right; friends mean more than anything.


Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about the train crash. I would have contacted my family to let them know we are ok. Thankfully we just talked with our son before we left to arrange for DH to play with DS and DGS will sing at their church. We were on and off a lot of trains and in the mountains. I thought about how the train conductor must know where the curves are to slow down. They get going pretty fast. I will have to see if I can find out what happened. Been awake since 3 am. Only able to stay awake till 8 pm so still on European time. Going to finish watching a movie we ordered since I only saw the beginning of it. Looks like we will have a nice drive home today and we plan to pick up some lunch and take it for my Aunt. It was hard in Vienna since our friend's wife had died. They were our Austrian family and we would have Easter with them and their friends. Her DH is still having a difficult time. I miss her so. She was an amazing person, like a sister to me. He had some lovely photos of her in the studio and when DH and he were out I had a good cry. Four of our friends have died since we moved back so it was a very important trip to see our friends. People mean much more to me than anything and friends are a real treasure. Nice to be back with my KTP friends too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't know that about Penny Royal....mint also is a natural flea repellant. The first home I owned had huge amounts of mint growing around the base of the house. I'm sure it helps tremendously with keeping our dogs flea free and never had any in the house. Will have to investigate.


oneapril said:


> Lovely photos. Penny royal tea can be used as a flea repellent for pets...a little trivia!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> just remember liz - we will all be there in spirit holding your hand. so hopeful for this treatment to halt the progression. --- sam


Thanks Sam. When I read all the possible side effects, it is a little scary. I know I'm being a big sissy but I have a thing about getting needles. I'll be leaving in about an hour. Will have to ask the doctor if I have to stay off the computer for a while. I know I'll have to put drops in my eye every 2 hours while I'm awake for 3 days. Can't pick up anything heavier than 5 lbs. and no exercise for 3 days so have cancelled my class for Monday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, so low fat that the fat just settles on the lower part of my body! LOL!


oneapril said:


> Can't wait to try this Gwen, when the heatwave breaks. (It is a low fat recipe, I see! My favorite kind!)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I am so jealous. I also prefer the Rex Harrison version. I do own it but I might have it lent out right now. Wasn't able to find it earlier. I think it would be fabulous to go to the house and loom around ????
> 
> So the counseling appointment went tell in regards to Gage talking to the counselor nd opening up to her without me. But we did talk after and she is very concerned and will be having hin see a psychiatrist eventually. I knew it was bad but I didn't know that bad. ????
> 
> But I have to put a positive spin on it. At least he is seeing someone new and will get all the help he needs. So for that I am grateful ☺


So sorry that Gage is having such a problem. Hope the counsellor can find the right psychiatrist to help him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How untimely for the ac to go out; glad it will be replaced quickly.



RookieRetiree said:


> Well, it was a long hot night. I'm glad the A/C will be replaced today. I know, I'm really spoiled!
> 
> The wake and funeral arrangements for our friend and Mom of DD's best friend will be Sunday and Monday, so we'll spend the weekend up at our DS's for his company picnic, go to DBIL's cottage on the lake Sunday a.m. for some boating fun and then back home. We'll be at the funeral on Monday. DD will probably go to the wake on Sunday as she has a summer camp for the blind with the Lighthouse for the Blind in downtown Chicago this coming week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me on the Aussie speak; it would be just like me to use a phrase unaware I was being ugly or rude. I remember many years ago referring to someone as a "bum" meaning a beggar when speaking to a friend from England and he though I was calling the person an a**.



sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, hope house cools off overnight and you can get chores done.
> Sugar, enjoyed Aussie speak.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is Specsavers? Sounds like a pharmacy or eye glasses place....


An opticians Gwen . Were you go to get your eyes checked and new glasses . They have tv adverts were someone makes a silly mistake because they can't see properly and say " you should have gone to specsavers "


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad they are going to be very cautious with your heart and the extended stay in the hospital a possibility. I would think that would also mean more hands-on physical therapy which my cousin received and it really speeded up her recovery. Sending you lots of hugs.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mags, The result of today's appointment is qualified- they had told me it would be 29th July and done most of the prep., when I saw the young HouseSurgeon, I am back to waiting- this time for a scan of my heart, because of my faulty valve. My breathing was showing the irregularity because I was nervous. They say I could easily be 8 days in hospital, because they will need to monitor me when they take me off the Warfarin. So now I wait to hear from the Cardiac team! Ah well, that's life!
> I am deliberately waiting before I ring Bronwen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. When I read all the possible side effects, it is a little scary. I know I'm being a big sissy but I have a thing about getting needles. I'll be leaving in about an hour. Will have to ask the doctor if I have to stay off the computer for a while. I know I'll have to put drops in my eye every 2 hours while I'm awake for 3 days. Can't pick up anything heavier than 5 lbs. and no exercise for 3 days so have cancelled my class for Monday.


Good luck Liz and take care ????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You read my mind! I was thinking of strawberries or peaches. There is a place not too far from here called Jaemor Farms that I've heard have the best peaches. I've been wanting to drive up there and get some. Brantley is home already and said he is off work tomorrow so I just may see if I can talk him into going.


Are your peaches ready? Ours wont be for another couple of weeks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


Wow, does that ever look good! Save me a piece please.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! I haven't had internet for a while as our friend we stayed with doesn't use it at all. My goodness, did he ever treat us for our 50th anniversary. Took us to a restaurant from the 1400's with names written on the walls with Schubert, Mozart, Pavarotti, Mark Twain, and very famous people from all those years. People came into the room we were in with their waiter who would show where the names were. The food was absolutely fantastic too. DH also played in a club called Jazzland that is like a cave and was part of the catacombs at one time. It actually goes under much of Vienna if they hadn't put a wall in to use it for other things. A church beside the club is also from the 1400's. He also took us to see the cemetery where all the famous musicians are buried. Although they don't really know where Mozart was buried, the city donated a monument to him, rightfully so. We are back in North America on the Canadian side and will drive home tomorrow. I feel like I've been through some sort of Olympics with all the traveling we have done. Took 10 hours from Venice to Vienna. We have used every mode of traveling with car to Canada, plane over and back, train and bus and even boat. Of course it would have to be boat in Venice, one of the most amazing cities I have ever seen but I panicked when I had to get out of the boat at the Hotel and kept saying I can't do it, I can't, so the man held the boat as much as he could possibly do it and he and DH both held me fast as I jumped. Not pretty, but really, there was a pretty good gap there between the boat and where I was supposed to land. LOL. I'm too old for all this but I did it and I am still alive to tell about it and glad for the amazing experiences I have had. Seeing all our friends was the best part. I'm convinced that if we ever go back to Italy I will not take any clothes with me other than what I am wearing and buy all my clothes there. Styles I don't see here and really amazing things. As it was we didn't buy a thing as getting on and off trains with the suitcases as they were was enough to handle. Hugs to all and hope you are well. Too tired to catch up but coming back to the US is a lot easier than going from the US to Europe. It is 6 pm here now and midnight on the schedule we have been on so think I will see if DH is ready for supper and get to bed early, or late depending on which time we use. Starting to feel like sleeping is the thing to do and real soon.


What an amazing trip you have had! You will have such great memories. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes that was her. I have missed hearing her play and sing which I would listen to almost daily.


Cashmeregma said:


> She sounds like quite the talent Gwen. Before I met you on KTP I seem to remember a posting of your daughter walking and singing and I'm not sure, but perhaps with a guitar. Is that possible. I connected that post with you as your daughter looks so much like the girl in that post. Such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update, a truck drove straight into a crowd in Nice France killing 30, lots of injuries too. Looks like a terror attack. Gunshots were thought to be heard but it was fireworks possibly.


The news today is absolutely horrendous So many lives lost and many injured. Prayers for all the families involved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Have you been there, Sonja? I loved the books and the series.


I was there a few weeks back when the whole of Thirsk was yarnbombed for the toure de Yorkshire ( bicycle race)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My Mom has this to they didn't catch the one eye soon enough but the second one is doing good with the needles. I will pray that both will do good for you. I know the dry eye is not able to have the needles .


Is she also getting the drops? I am amazed that my optometrist didn't catch it sooner. I have been to see him recently because of the infection I had. Kind of makes me wonder about him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I would like to ask you for prayers for our DD#2 as all this week she has been going through government testing to get her technician dental papers. The fee was $2000.00 to take it . She has to be finished everything by tomorrow so if you would pray God would guide her hands and get all the projects done thank you


Sending prayers her way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hannah sent us this picture in a text message today. She said she had learned a new skill....I texted back that now we have someone who can use her Dad's sword from Lord of the Rings to defend our "castle". LOL! Brantley thinks this is a wax figure of the man but I have no idea if he is real or not. She didn't say where this was taken but I'm assuming that since she said they went to a castle yesterday it may have been there. Got to remind this girl to explain her photos. LOL.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont feel quite as crappy as yesterday, so hopefully will be on the mend very quickly.
> 
> She seems pretty settled as far as I know.... havent seen much of them the last couple of weeks. I think she is avoiding me but no idea why.


Glad you're feeling a little better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My mum handled the injections very well. Try not to worry too much it. I think the thought of it is worse than the injection is.


Good to know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shame on Mishka giving her "parents" a fright like that! Seriously, glad she was okay. Good that she showed up on her own too even though she should have come when called. She knew she had been naughty from her posturing.


Swedenme said:


> Had a small drama here today . I'm in the front garden cutting all the bushes , middle son comes to walk mishka . They get about a mile and a bit away when mishka wants to go in the stream but son doesn't want her too so he pulls on the lead mishka refuses to move twists her head and the collar comes clean of and then she decides to move straight for the stream and disappears out of sight normally she will come straight to us if we whistle but not this time . This stream goes for miles in each direction gradually coming out at the river in one direction , after 10 minutes son calls me and younger son goes to help look for her going through trees bushes and the water about 15 minutes later who should come walking across the cul de sac but mishka tail and ears down . I think she was scared . I know son was , he was like a parent when he got back to the house didn't know wether to shout at her or be relieved she was ok . She hasn't moved from our feet since she got back


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

First off...love your novels! So glad that Greg came and the two of you talked about Gage. Also glad he accepts some blame for the situation and even more proud of your response to him. See...you are one of the best moms around! RE: the pink blanket: I think a white band in the center will look very nice. Might even do an edging all the way around it when finished to tie it in even more. You are such a wonderful and speedy knitter. I do enjoy the process of knitting but at the same time wish I was a bit faster. I've purchased a class from Craftsy on Portuguese knitting which is suppose to help your speed and even more importantly is suppose to be eassier on the hands. Just haven't done the class yet; trying to finish up the current project first.



gagesmom said:


> 12:00 noon here and it is overcast cool and raining. I am thankful for a break from the heat and the rain is much needed for sure. Got the dishes done and Gages lunch made. Tidied up here and there and even got a bit if knitting done.
> 
> I had Greg come over last night once Gage was asleep and talked to him about the appointment. He was very upset and blames himself. I said knock it off. I don't care how it happened. All I know is that we BOTH have to be here for him and support him. I told him that Gage needs to know we are here for him and will be always. I think I might have gotten through to him. Lol.????
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping you in my heart and prayers Liz.


budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. When I read all the possible side effects, it is a little scary. I know I'm being a big sissy but I have a thing about getting needles. I'll be leaving in about an hour. Will have to ask the doctor if I have to stay off the computer for a while. I know I'll have to put drops in my eye every 2 hours while I'm awake for 3 days. Can't pick up anything heavier than 5 lbs. and no exercise for 3 days so have cancelled my class for Monday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree Liz. Between what is happening in the USA and abroad I want to stay informed but have to take the news broadcast in small doses; very upsetting.


budasha said:


> The news today is absolutely horrendous So many lives lost and many injured. Prayers for all the families involved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps your optometrist needed to do a special kind of test in order to detect the MD. I know mine did a special test that normally isn't done when checking the progression of cataracts (at least I think it was for the cataracts...may have been just checking for something else like glaucoma or MD). It would be inappropriate to ask (of course not accusingly) why it wasn't detected earlier.


budasha said:


> Is she also getting the drops? I am amazed that my optometrist didn't catch it sooner. I have been to see him recently because of the infection I had. Kind of makes me wonder about him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check out the daily digest and may start on the bathroom counter top today....TTYL.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Found another ball. Don't know where it was hiding when I first gathered everything to start. Pleased about that☺

I am proud of myself for way I am doing things and handling situations. The counselor told me yesterday that the only thing that matters is that I have got him there and now he will get the help/treatment he needs. Heartbreaking As a mom to not know or realize things but then again she said he opened up to her yesterday and said I don't tell my mom some things because I don't want her to be stressed. He told her he worries every day I might die. I think the strokes last year have really triggered him. My poor boy. I love him more them words can express and I am grateful to have the support of family and friends and my ktp family. 

I have been wondering how the two other ladies have fared. I know around the time of my departure they were having similar issues. I hope they are well and have gotten settled. Can't remember their names. But I wish them well.

Oh Jeepers yet another novel.????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I don't think you are a big sissie. Or, even a little sissie. The thought of a needle in the eye would give most people the willies.
Daralene, I'm sorry you lost your dear friend. How comforting for her husband that you and Bill could visit him.
Mel, I think it is wonderful that Gage is willing to go to counseling.
Maya and I walked 45 minutes this morning. Hoping to water jog at noon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One of them you may be thinking of is my oldest DD. She is doing very well. She and her DH? have agreed the marriage is definitely over but for financial reasons are not filing for the divorce right now. Both have agreed that it is but a piece of paper and each will be moving on with their life not considering themselves married for a few more month and then get it settled legally. He continues to drink (though less) but still has the mind set of an alcoholic and most likely always will. She and the kids are all much at peace and moving forward in their lives. She and the kids are *very* happy with him gone. I'm proud of her in the way this has all been handled; very straight-forward and direct with him. She stated the other day that she still thinks he is harboring a slight hope she will change her mind but she has left it in no uncertain terms that she is done with the marriage so that is on him.

Glad you found another ball of yarn. Makes it easier I imagine.

I'm proud of Gage being willing to open up to the counselor. Please tell him so.


gagesmom said:


> Found another ball. Don't know where it was hiding when I first gathered everything to start. Pleased about that☺
> 
> I am proud of myself for way I am doing things and handling situations. The counselor told me yesterday that the only thing that matters is that I have got him there and now he will get the help/treatment he needs. Heartbreaking As a mom to not know or realize things but then again she said he opened up to her yesterday and said I don't tell my mom some things because I don't want her to be stressed. He told her he worries every day I might die. I think the strokes last year have really triggered him. My poor boy. I love him more them words can express and I am grateful to have the support of family and friends and my ktp family.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mel - so glad that you and Greg are able to talk about what's best for Gage.

A/C is almost all in - the man was just here fiddling with the thermostat so it should be done pretty quickly. I left the top floor cleaning for last.

Still trying to get some book work done before we head away for the weekend.

What a scare that Mishka caused. I'm glad she listens to you better than that- time for a new harness.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah sent us this picture in a text message today. She said she had learned a new skill....I texted back that now we have someone who can use her Dad's sword from Lord of the Rings to defend our "castle". LOL! Brantley thinks this is a wax figure of the man but I have no idea if he is real or not. She didn't say where this was taken but I'm assuming that since she said they went to a castle yesterday it may have been there. Got to remind this girl to explain her photos. LOL.


It was taken in Stirling Castle today and the man is real, although he does look a bit glassy eyed in this photo! He showed Hannah how to hold the sword and told us how it was used with the sword in one hand and a dagger in the other. The 'dagger' hand was often hidden under their cloak, hence the origin of the expression 'cloak & dagger'. Unfortunately it has poured with rain all day today, hence Hannah wearing my rain jacket!
DH has just said that the man is glassy eyed because he didn't know what Hannah was about to do with the sword!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The plus of a longer time in hospital is that you will be more recovered (or rested before hand as it sounds like they put you in to take you off the warfarin). Guess this where the cardiologist comes in- they will make their recommendations. And then comes reestablishing you afterwards. But at least you know they are looking after the whole you not just your hip.
> Makes it hard knowing what to do with Ringo if your friend can't take him especially.
> Any idea when you see the cardiologist?- think not looking closer.
> Hopefully it won't be too long.
> ...


I have realised another long term problem of managing on my own- loading and unloading both the washing machine and drier is going to run the risk of popping the new joint, I will have to look into getting them raised somehow. I have not spoken yet with Ann since I had the appointment, I will ring her sometime after the new Tea Party is underway.
Yes it is good that they are looking at the whole picture- the valve problem runs in the family, both boys have it far worse than I do. I have to wait again until Cardiology gets around to contacting me. They also spoke of having me with a friend for two weeks after the op. that has me really stumped, who on earth could I ask?
I got a phone call from the Occupational Therapist in Papakura, late in the afternoon, one of their team is coming Tuesday morning to see if they can help in any way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello just a quick pop in have been busy all week emptying attic and cupboards for the start of the new central heating being installed next week, hadn't realised there was so much in attic, most has been skipped or donated to charity shops so that is one good thing,not helped that sciatica is playing up again,I am beginning to think its something other than sciatica, since it is been a pain long term,see the doc again in 10 days, blood pressure still not right so needs checked again.Pouring with rain,so cant even sit outside, oh well thats Scotland for you.will read some pages starting at the end and work backwards 78 pages phew. hope everyone is well, if not hugs for all


Sorry the Sciatica is playing up - but it is good to have a clear out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Hope it works out with Ringo. I'm thinking this is for when you do your hip surgery. I would love to watch him if I were closer and I'd make sure and meet him and spend time with him so he knew me first.
> 
> Thanks for handling the photos for Kate.


It is my pleasure to stand in for both Kate and Margaret- I don't do it often.
Ringo would adore you for sure- he so enjoys people!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Best to stay in as long as possible given your risk factors. I understand not saying anything until you know the definite time frame.


That is exactly what the young House Surgeon was saying- and I am not arguing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a small drama here today . I'm in the front garden cutting all the bushes , middle son comes to walk mishka . They get about a mile and a bit away when mishka wants to go in the stream but son doesn't want her too so he pulls on the lead mishka refuses to move twists her head and the collar comes clean of and then she decides to move straight for the stream and disappears out of sight normally she will come straight to us if we whistle but not this time . This stream goes for miles in each direction gradually coming out at the river in one direction , after 10 minutes son calls me and younger son goes to help look for her going through trees bushes and the water about 15 minutes later who should come walking across the cul de sac but mishka tail and ears down . I think she was scared . I know son was , he was like a parent when he got back to the house didn't know wether to shout at her or be relieved she was ok . She hasn't moved from our feet since she got back


Tail and ears down is a clear indicator of her state of mind- glad she got out, and came home safely!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Hope your week was a good one. I wish anyone that had a Birthday they had a great one also anyone needing Healing prayers I am sending them your way. I'm afraid I haven't read all the postings sorry. I hope to keep up with them I do miss hearing all that is going on in your lives.
I found out who sent me the Betty Boop doll my adopted daughter Julie. She is so thoughtful and sweet. She is an amazing person.Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well a little bit closer but still don't know anything for certain . If you are like me this must be so frustrating . I like a date and time for everything so I can plan .


I usually manage to sit on the frustration, Sonja- until I really explode- not the best way of handling things- may be why my arthritis is as bad as it is?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Just a quick hi to everyone. Leaving for the lake in an hour. The House is a mess! All furniture from upstairs is now down in the living room and dining room --lots of desks, beds, dressers and piles of mattresses. Asbestos removal starts Monday and should last thru the week.
> 
> Julie I'm so glad your treatment plans are moving ahead. It will be so good when it is behind you.
> 
> ...


Thank you, there is a bit of a hold up- but I guess it will come right- I prefer the idea of having it done in the spring, rather than winter.

Oh and by the way I now have a new toilet- the old one was leaking badly, and was so old the pipes were the wrong diameter- so they installed the new one- I still have the old water closet. It was sort of my karma that it would happen just as I was ready to leave for the Super Clinic! Fortunately I had Ringo's towels to mop it up with- and now I must get them washed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. When I read all the possible side effects, it is a little scary. I know I'm being a big sissy but I have a thing about getting needles. I'll be leaving in about an hour. Will have to ask the doctor if I have to stay off the computer for a while. I know I'll have to put drops in my eye every 2 hours while I'm awake for 3 days. Can't pick up anything heavier than 5 lbs. and no exercise for 3 days so have cancelled my class for Monday.


Take care!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad they are going to be very cautious with your heart and the extended stay in the hospital a possibility. I would think that would also mean more hands-on physical therapy which my cousin received and it really speeded up her recovery. Sending you lots of hugs.


Thank you Gwen- I guess it will all work out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never underestimate yourself christine - you might surprise yourself. for my mother's 70th we mad a cake using a set of wedding cake pans. and we iced it with a lard based icing. we put 70 candles on it. starting and the top and working our way down (phyllis and i) we got all 70 candles lit althought by then the top of the cake was on fire the candles having burned all the way down. we all blew and got the top and all the candles blown out. my mother did not like becoming 70 - she thought it sounded old. 71 and onward she didn't mind at all - 80 she didn't mind at all. go figure. it sounds like you had a perfect day for you and that is the way it should be on one's birthday. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, I am not fool enough to allow that many candles on my cake! How would you light the last one before the first one had burnt down? Even for Bill's 70th on Sunday, I bought a '7' candle and a '0' candle - 70 candles would not work!!
> :sm24: :
> 
> Actually, I did not have a cake. We went for a meal at the village pub, which was very enjoyable and I had a raspberry dessert which was much more to my taste than any cake! Aran, of course, is much younger, so he may be able to blow out the appropriate number of candles..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Been called a lot of things in my time, but never a blessing....think I quite like it! The 3 blessings....sounds like a pop group! :sm09:


they are my favorite pop group. --- sam :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Progress on the blanket. Nearing the end of the first ball. Having just taken the 0icture I can see at least two rows where I was off. Don't know whether I should frog or not. The young lady who is expecting isn't due til August near the end I believe. Part of me wants to leave it and keep going. The other part of me the one with OCD want me to frog. What's a girl to do. I am just going to put it away for now and take advantage of the rain being stopped. My be get out with Gage for a walk. Check in later ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a warm peach fresh off the tree - that the stuff dreams are made of. gotta go gwen - just tell brantley - gotta go. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You read my mind! I was thinking of strawberries or peaches. There is a place not too far from here called Jaemor Farms that I've heard have the best peaches. I've been wanting to drive up there and get some. Brantley is home already and said he is off work tomorrow so I just may see if I can talk him into going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Chocolate Pound Cake with Fudge Icing topped with Georgia Pecans.....whomever would like a slice I'll just teleport it right to you...


yummy --- sam :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome home daralene - safe and sound - and we are glad for that. wasn't Mozart buried in an unmarked paupers grave? loved the picture of bill playing in the "cave". --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! I haven't had internet for a while as our friend we stayed with doesn't use it at all. My goodness, did he ever treat us for our 50th anniversary. Took us to a restaurant from the 1400's with names written on the walls with Schubert, Mozart, Pavarotti, Mark Twain, and very famous people from all those years. People came into the room we were in with their waiter who would show where the names were. The food was absolutely fantastic too. DH also played in a club called Jazzland that is like a cave and was part of the catacombs at one time. It actually goes under much of Vienna if they hadn't put a wall in to use it for other things. A church beside the club is also from the 1400's. He also took us to see the cemetery where all the famous musicians are buried. Although they don't really know where Mozart was buried, the city donated a monument to him, rightfully so. We are back in North America on the Canadian side and will drive home tomorrow. I feel like I've been through some sort of Olympics with all the traveling we have done. Took 10 hours from Venice to Vienna. We have used every mode of traveling with car to Canada, plane over and back, train and bus and even boat. Of course it would have to be boat in Venice, one of the most amazing cities I have ever seen but I panicked when I had to get out of the boat at the Hotel and kept saying I can't do it, I can't, so the man held the boat as much as he could possibly do it and he and DH both held me fast as I jumped. Not pretty, but really, there was a pretty good gap there between the boat and where I was supposed to land. LOL. I'm too old for all this but I did it and I am still alive to tell about it and glad for the amazing experiences I have had. Seeing all our friends was the best part. I'm convinced that if we ever go back to Italy I will not take any clothes with me other than what I am wearing and buy all my clothes there. Styles I don't see here and really amazing things. As it was we didn't buy a thing as getting on and off trains with the suitcases as they were was enough to handle. Hugs to all and hope you are well. Too tired to catch up but coming back to the US is a lot easier than going from the US to Europe. It is 6 pm here now and midnight on the schedule we have been on so think I will see if DH is ready for supper and get to bed early, or late depending on which time we use. Starting to feel like sleeping is the thing to do and real soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Precious Mishka - who could ever get cross with her. love the lanterns. how is the "flower" dress coming? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Been sitting in the back garden with mishka , just relaxing a bit before it's bedtime beautiful evening here ,here is a picture of mishka debating wether to listen to me when I'm saying come in its bedtime . It looks darker than it really is blame the iPad


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome run4fittness - so good of you to stop by for a cuppa and conversation. we hope you will visit again real soon - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



run4fittness said:


> Love this! I talk to fur babies also! And they always answer me back!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Me too but sometimes I am finding mine are getting a little bossy????


Re talking to cats.
But Mags, that is because cats have staff (and dogs have owners)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. maybe you should yarn bomb another chair. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam for your kind words. I am happy that I am able to get Gage the help he needs.
> 
> Fan I hadn't heard about the news from France.
> So sad and what a world indeed. Prayers for all involved and their families.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Quite a few of them are used here too and that includes the butchers one . I too had a little shocked laugh first time I heard Fanny bag


 yes! Me too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just ordered two skeins for this - will put it in Heidi's cedar chest for the first grandbaby girl - just in case i am not around. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/07/15/clean-simple-baby-dress/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Clean%20%2B%20Simple%20Baby%20Dress%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients#sthash.q5VmLseg.dpuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds very good fan - thanks for sharing



Fan said:


> Here is a microwave recipe I found for a chocolate pudding made in a coffee mug.
> 
> Coffee Mug Chocolate Pudding


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending her tons of positive energy followed by a prayer for her well being and getting the papers finished on time. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I would like to ask you for prayers for our DD#2 as all this week she has been going through government testing to get her technician dental papers. The fee was $2000.00 to take it . She has to be finished everything by tomorrow so if you would pray God would guide her hands and get all the projects done thank you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you had a good time. we will expect to see pictures of all the finished knitting you have done with the yarn you bought. right? lol --- sam



pacer said:


> I read backwards for a bit today. Sorry I haven't had much time to comment. Matthew had art class tonight. I also had to write 3 letters and deliver them to the church tonight. Our youth leave on a trip tomorrow and the letters were for people on the trip.
> 
> For those who asked, Mary Maxim is a store that focuses on knitting and crocheting. I have ordered from them for decades and always said that if I could go to that store it would be a dream come true. I enjoyed my time at the store. They sell patterns and kits to knit and crochet as well as other craft kits. I did spend quite a bit of money there. I love their patterns. I picked up some doll kits as well as some yarn and patterns. I did take pictures which I will try to post in the next few days. I have a class to teach tomorrow as well as Sunday so I will try to post pictures in between everything else. You can look Mary Maxim up as they do catalog orders as well as online. If you get a catalog and see a box with the letter "M" in that box, that indicates that the pattern is an exclusive pattern for that company. The only place to get the pattern is from this company. The patterns are easy to follow which is a bonus. More than 1/2 of the store was yarn related and mostly knit and crochet. The people have always been nice on the phone and in store was no different. It was the last exit off the highway before entering Canada. There are two of the Mary Maxim stores in Canada as well. They originated in Canada.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to look really careful at the bottom picture gwen - all you can see clearly are the whites of her eyes - but she is there. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I couldn't identify Mishka but the lanterns and sky are beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds so good gwen - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Per Sorlenna's request.....Here is the recipe for the Chocolate Pound Cake. I got it from http://addapinch.com/chocolate-pound-cake-recipe/
> 
> Chocolate Pound Cake Recipe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should write a letter to pillsbury - maybe they would send you some free ones. i'm surprised that you don't have them - i would think pillsbury would be everywhere. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I really wish we could get canned biscuits like you can over here. I know we could use pastry or make our own dough but it sounds soooo much easier with the canned. Also we cant get crescent rolls and I am SURE I would love them. :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should write a letter to pillsbury - maybe they would send you some free ones. i'm surprised that you don't have them - i would think pillsbury would be everywhere. --- sam


They have certainly not reached us, but then neither has Aldi or Ikea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is on tap for you this weekend? it will be nice to have the a/c fixed - hopefully you can open windows and get some cool air this evening. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry about the terrorist attack in France. I sure am saying a lot of prayers for peace.
> 
> Daralene, so glad to see you back home. It sounds like a wonderful trip and I've loved seeing he photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this makes my heart so heavy and brings tears to my eyes. what is our world coming to? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Gunshots between driver and police. They shot him dead. He also had grenades in the truck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can just see your face when you read that. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> And now you see why we laugh at the idea of a Fanny bag. And shock the first time we hear it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Snow White is definitely in with your cats - very bossy. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Me too but sometimes I am finding mine are getting a little bossy????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went over to Jamie's new flat as he'd arranged for someone to fit broadband which he needs for work etc. Dashed back for some cash, dashed back over there, dashed back again as he'd asked for an extra, dashed back again as he doesn't like being left with strangers. However he was fine and I did some exercise. He was tired after as he'd had an unsettled night, so he went back to my sons for a sleep. I came home, finished knitting the second bootee then had a nap and dinner. My eldest has got home two days early from the trip to Scotland as they decided they'd had enough camping and wanted the comforts of home. So I'll see him sooner than expected, which is good. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - did i miss another one. roses and cats - please do come visit us often - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - would love to have there to share with us. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Hello from me, too, Roses and Cats!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Gorgeous necklace. :sm02:


Roses and Cats, I don't think I've seen you at the tea party before. Welcome! I hope you will join us often!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Roses and Cats, I don't think I've seen you at the tea party before. Welcome! I hope you will join us often!


Same from me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's time. --- sam

my word document program got upset i had so many recipes listed that he closed unexpectedly. i was able to find this before it disappeared. think there is one recipe missing. i'll see if i can find it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-413985-1.html#9358895


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami I was having the same type of pain (same place too) a few months ago so when I had my mammogram I mentioned it. They dis a MRI mammogram instead to check it out and it was nothing. You might want to mention it before you go in in case they want to do that instead. They had to reschedule me in order to do it but only delayed on day. Just a thought. Pray all goes well and also with the med adjustment.


I am way behind and on my phone. Don't know if I will catch up. Great news re: Erin.

Gwen, thanks for the thought. I had a regular mammogram and did mention the issue. Didn't seem concerned and only took the 2 pics of each, so I am not worrying. They usually do more than that on me! I need to schedule the dr appointment to follow it up but it will have to wait a couple of weeks. Not home to go!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage and I did get out for a walk. Went to the store and got a snack for later on. Still not sure what I want to do with the blanket. So it will sit in my knitting bag on a time out til I do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


Prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 12 July '16 Tuesday
> 
> Another warm day - 86° with a good breeze - feels good blowing through the house. The place is quiet - Heidi and the boys are at grandma's picking apples. Evidently the Transparent apples are ready. Phyllis was upset that they did not come early (they left around noon) - complained that it would be the warmest part of the day (which the boys won't mind). She should know that early doesn't happen in the Moser household during the summer unless it is for baseball.
> 
> ...


We got 1/4" Wednesday night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

travel is stressful regardless if you run for trains and planes. it's always in the back of your mind ie: missing connections, etc. you did very well. too bad you needed so many bags - i agree - next time take an empty suitcase and buy your clothes. just glad to have you home safe and sound. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Kate and Gwen, so glad to hear Hannah is in Scotland. We LOVE it there. Such a beautiful country and beautiful people. Hoping she enjoys great weather like we did. The first few days were rainy but the rest was glorious. Meeting Kate and Annie was the high point for me. I understand the Spanish language brain. I'm so excited for Hannah. To be so young and have such beautiful experiences with traveling. Mine came much later in life and I admit, I am not finding the traveling part fun any more but once I get there I love it. Just can't take handling all the bags, trying to make connections and running from one end of the airport to the other with no transportation around. That's the great thing about Hannah getting to do this so young. I think staying with Kate will be the high point of her trip too. Yesterday at the airport we saw a cute family with 3 children with the father running and them following trying to get the crowd to part as they were making a quick connection and they had gotten in the Exit line instead of the connection line. Their faces were red and panicked. They must have gone the wrong way when they got below too as they were running the opposite way then and the little girl fell and dropped her teddy bear. Sure wish someone from the airport would have called for transport for them. I felt their stress and panic. Even on the trains you can end up at the wrong end and have to go running to make your car with your reservations with all your bags in tow. I'm glad I get to travel but I really feel like I am done after this trip. LOL. Famous last words. Told DH I just can't run any more and I think he is finally getting the idea. Feel guilty complaining as it is such a great privilege to get to travel and meet people and see other countries. It was my life's dream and it has come true, so I am surprised that I feel this way. I need to train for traveling like athletes for the Olympics.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening, knitters!
> 
> Trying to take a few minutes to catchup with the news and great pictures being posted. You all have been very busy and your projects show so much talent and skill.
> 
> ...


I have not heard from Caren or Jamie. Hope they can come. I am planning for extra. Paula and Bob are coming. So excited!!! We will get to meet another KTPer this time!!!! Just found out she can come!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for the luncheon, Joy, that hearts will be touched and needs met.


Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be funny if it wasn't so scary. poor mishka. i doubt if she will pull that trick again. so glad she is home safe and sound. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Had a small drama here today . I'm in the front garden cutting all the bushes , middle son comes to walk mishka . They get about a mile and a bit away when mishka wants to go in the stream but son doesn't want her too so he pulls on the lead mishka refuses to move twists her head and the collar comes clean of and then she decides to move straight for the stream and disappears out of sight normally she will come straight to us if we whistle but not this time . This stream goes for miles in each direction gradually coming out at the river in one direction , after 10 minutes son calls me and younger son goes to help look for her going through trees bushes and the water about 15 minutes later who should come walking across the cul de sac but mishka tail and ears down . I think she was scared . I know son was , he was like a parent when he got back to the house didn't know wether to shout at her or be relieved she was ok . She hasn't moved from our feet since she got back


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just ordered two skeins for this - will put it in Heidi's cedar chest for the first grandbaby girl - just in case i am not around. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/07/15/clean-simple-baby-dress/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Clean%20%2B%20Simple%20Baby%20Dress%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients#sthash.q5VmLseg.dpuf


It will probably be a great grandbaby, don't you think?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you haven't seen me when the doctor says "shot". i'm right there with you. hope it is better than what you are thinking. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. When I read all the possible side effects, it is a little scary. I know I'm being a big sissy but I have a thing about getting needles. I'll be leaving in about an hour. Will have to ask the doctor if I have to stay off the computer for a while. I know I'll have to put drops in my eye every 2 hours while I'm awake for 3 days. Can't pick up anything heavier than 5 lbs. and no exercise for 3 days so have cancelled my class for Monday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is on tap for you this weekend? it will be nice to have the a/c fixed - hopefully you can open windows and get some cool air this evening. --- sam


We'll spend tomorrow at our son's company picnic. We've been going for the past 5 years and it's quite a sight. I'll see if I can get some photos. The business campus is quite the architectural diversity. On Sunday, we'll go boating with DBIL and DSIL (Dan & Ljnda). We'll go to Marge's funeral on Monday and then work, work, work for me for the rest of the week. The people finally heard me when I said I now have a "hard stop" to the contract as of 8/15 due to DH's surgery on 8/16. They're finally getting me the things I needed to finish a couple of projects so now I have to get really busy to get DONE.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have not heard from Caren or Jamie. Hope they can come. I am planning for extra. Paula and Bob are coming. So excited!!! We will get to meet another KTPer this time!!!! Just found out she can come!


Tami - you're a tease!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would frog. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Progress on the blanket. Nearing the end of the first ball. Having just taken the 0icture I can see at least two rows where I was off. Don't know whether I should frog or not. The young lady who is expecting isn't due til August near the end I believe. Part of me wants to leave it and keep going. The other part of me the one with OCD want me to frog. What's a girl to do. I am just going to put it away for now and take advantage of the rain being stopped. My be get out with Gage for a walk. Check in later ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right - must be the heat is getting to me. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It will probably be a great grandbaby, don't you think?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy - hope the lunch goes well and that donations come flowing in.
> 
> So sorry to hear of Casey's change in behavior; hope it changes back to the sweet young man quickly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to London girl!!!

So sorry to hear about Marge's passing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. To quote somebody, "this aging ain't for sissies!" Like all of the above, I hope the treatment hoes well for you.
> 
> Sad news from my end. Monday, DD who adopted my Anniecat and I decided we needed to have Annie euthanized. Sunday night she had two bad episodes that at first looked like seizures, but then, vet thought maybe strokes. I know they are just animals, but, you know...


So sorry to hear about Annie cat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't been on for awhile but have had a set back and have been down in the dumps. But that is life and I have to put on my big girl panties as they say and deal with it. I keep you all in my nightly prayers and pray for what is going on in the world today and hope for peace to come to all. I find it mind boggling to all this hate as I'm sure you all do.
> 
> We have been having our triple digit temps here but I'm glad we don't have the humidity that others have I know it feels so much hotter there. I talk to my sister in St. Louis and she is dragging her wagon (LOL) with the heat and humidity. So I feel for anyone that has to deal with that. Here it's like walking into an oven when we go outside.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you! Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:10pm and here is the progress on the blanket.
> I am liking the way it is growing and shows the pattern brilliantly.
> 
> Stayed in today as it was another disgusting day out. The heat saps me of energy. I have my counseling appt at 10 am tomorrow and Gage has his first appt with his counselor tomorrow afternoon at 1:30pm.
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some news from here, tomorrow's appointment has been confirmed as the pre-op. It will take about three hours, I am warned to take a book or my knitting- I will take Ann's gloves- they will fit my little bag nicely.
> And Bronwen texted me earlier that she is starting a new job within the Library, in a different Library, a bit further from home, it is a two year contract as Community Learning Librarian, when it ends she will be able to go back to her old job.
> I am pleased for her.


Good news, Julie! Keeping you on prayers


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Already started frogging Sam????

The little dress will be sweet. What color did you order?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh I do hope someone you know can care for Ringo...that would be a load off your mind!


Yes & save an expense too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> An opticians Gwen . Were you go to get your eyes checked and new glasses . They have tv adverts were someone makes a silly mistake because they can't see properly and say " you should have gone to specsavers "


We have a commercial like that where a lady calls kitty kitty & takes a raccoon into the house????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a small drama here today . I'm in the front garden cutting all the bushes , middle son comes to walk mishka . They get about a mile and a bit away when mishka wants to go in the stream but son doesn't want her too so he pulls on the lead mishka refuses to move twists her head and the collar comes clean of and then she decides to move straight for the stream and disappears out of sight normally she will come straight to us if we whistle but not this time . This stream goes for miles in each direction gradually coming out at the river in one direction , after 10 minutes son calls me and younger son goes to help look for her going through trees bushes and the water about 15 minutes later who should come walking across the cul de sac but mishka tail and ears down . I think she was scared . I know son was , he was like a parent when he got back to the house didn't know wether to shout at her or be relieved she was ok . She hasn't moved from our feet since she got back


What a relief all round that she is fine. Hopefully she will learn not to try such a trick again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, glad you found Mishka, I'm sure your kids were upset. 

Cathy, I enjoyed the Aussie speak, I wouldn't even guess most of them here fanny just refers to your backside????

Julie, hope going to the cardiologist happens soon so you have a timeline to plan, uncertainty makes thing difficult

Daralene, sad your friends have passed since you were last in Europe. Always hard to go back when people are missing. Travel is always fun but it's nice to get home again, I'm sure it will take a few days to get rested up.

DHs appointment went well but took longer than I expected. He had to drink some stuff & wait an hour before the CT.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Are your peaches ready? Ours wont be for another couple of weeks.


I love Ontario peaches, they seem so much juicer than the BC ones we get but seem to only be available for about a week


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me on the Aussie speak; it would be just like me to use a phrase unaware I was being ugly or rude. I remember many years ago referring to someone as a "bum" meaning a beggar when speaking to a friend from England and he though I was calling the person an a**.


I learnt that one in primary school- that it was a American term not for us to use.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah sent us this picture in a text message today. She said she had learned a new skill....I texted back that now we have someone who can use her Dad's sword from Lord of the Rings to defend our "castle". LOL! Brantley thinks this is a wax figure of the man but I have no idea if he is real or not. She didn't say where this was taken but I'm assuming that since she said they went to a castle yesterday it may have been there. Got to remind this girl to explain her photos. LOL.


Kate mentioned going to Stirling so could be Stirling Castle. It's btween Edinburgh and Glasgow so would on the route back to Kate's place. Unless they are going straight to touring of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news, Julie! Keeping you on prayers


It did not quite work out Tami- I am waiting for the Cardiac Team, because of my faulty heart valve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes & save an expense too


It would save a LOT of money!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad you found Mishka, I'm sure your kids were upset.
> 
> Cathy, I enjoyed the Aussie speak, I wouldn't even guess most of them here fanny just refers to your backside????
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no way of knowing, Bonnie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Found another ball. Don't know where it was hiding when I first gathered everything to start. Pleased about that☺
> 
> I am proud of myself for way I am doing things and handling situations. The counselor told me yesterday that the only thing that matters is that I have got him there and now he will get the help/treatment he needs. Heartbreaking As a mom to not know or realize things but then again she said he opened up to her yesterday and said I don't tell my mom some things because I don't want her to be stressed. He told her he worries every day I might die. I think the strokes last year have really triggered him. My poor boy. I love him more them words can express and I am grateful to have the support of family and friends and my ktp family.
> 
> ...


The strokes last year have to have a negative impact on him. And that was totally out of your control. Maybe if not for them the other issues wouldn't have had such a negative effect. Compounding issues. But it might have meant that things got bad enough to prompt counselling which might mean that things actually work out better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Progress on the blanket. Nearing the end of the first ball. Having just taken the 0icture I can see at least two rows where I was off. Don't know whether I should frog or not. The young lady who is expecting isn't due til August near the end I believe. Part of me wants to leave it and keep going. The other part of me the one with OCD want me to frog. What's a girl to do. I am just going to put it away for now and take advantage of the rain being stopped. My be get out with Gage for a walk. Check in later ☺


A difficult one- I can see the mistake but will someone else? And especially will the mother to be notice it?
Yes you have plenty of time to redo it but it is a lot to redo. I suspect you might be happier if you redid it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A difficult one- I can see the mistake but will someone else? And especially will the mother to be notice it?
> Yes you have plenty of time to redo it but it is a lot to redo. I suspect you might be happier if you redid it.


She has ripped it right out!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has ripped it right out!


Yes- I was just going to edit my post and say I see you are frogging.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree that the strokes affected him. I truly believe everything happens for a reason. I am grateful that it brought the issues forward and are now being dealt with. 

I agree. I wouldn't have been satisfied with the blanket the way it was. Not the first time I've visited the frog pond. Sure it won't be the last. ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> they are my favorite pop group. --- sam :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Supergroup!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another nickname for Bonnie . I'm surmising your friendly autocorrect helped you out , mine gave Bonnie a new nickname too " Bunnie " ????


Sorry Bonnie, you are going to start thinking we are picking on you???? I usually notice but not this one.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mags, The result of today's appointment is qualified- they had told me it would be 29th July and done most of the prep., when I saw the young HouseSurgeon, I am back to waiting- this time for a scan of my heart, because of my faulty valve. My breathing was showing the irregularity because I was nervous. They say I could easily be 8 days in hospital, because they will need to monitor me when they take me off the Warfarin. So now I wait to hear from the Cardiac team! Ah well, that's life!
> I am deliberately waiting before I ring Bronwen.


So your surgery will be July 29 and you have to have these other tests before then?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a small drama here today . I'm in the front garden cutting all the bushes , middle son comes to walk mishka . They get about a mile and a bit away when mishka wants to go in the stream but son doesn't want her too so he pulls on the lead mishka refuses to move twists her head and the collar comes clean of and then she decides to move straight for the stream and disappears out of sight normally she will come straight to us if we whistle but not this time . This stream goes for miles in each direction gradually coming out at the river in one direction , after 10 minutes son calls me and younger son goes to help look for her going through trees bushes and the water about 15 minutes later who should come walking across the cul de sac but mishka tail and ears down . I think she was scared . I know son was , he was like a parent when he got back to the house didn't know wether to shout at her or be relieved she was ok . She hasn't moved from our feet since she got back


Silly girl. Bet she won't try that for a while


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. When I read all the possible side effects, it is a little scary. I know I'm being a big sissy but I have a thing about getting needles. I'll be leaving in about an hour. Will have to ask the doctor if I have to stay off the computer for a while. I know I'll have to put drops in my eye every 2 hours while I'm awake for 3 days. Can't pick up anything heavier than 5 lbs. and no exercise for 3 days so have cancelled my class for Monday.


You are not being a sissy at all. I would be nervous about the procedure too. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

H


TNS said:


> Re talking to cats.
> But Mags, that is because cats have staff (and dogs have owners)


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just ordered two skeins for this - will put it in Heidi's cedar chest for the first grandbaby girl - just in case i am not around. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/07/15/clean-simple-baby-dress/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Clean%20%2B%20Simple%20Baby%20Dress%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients#sthash.q5VmLseg.dpuf


I got that too Sam and think it is very sweet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So your surgery will be July 29 and you have to have these other tests before then?


No, that was the date I was told at first, but it is very unlikely that Cardiology will be finished with me in that time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

We have all enjoyed your trip right along with you, Daralene. We love your photos and descriptions! Thank you!


Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Gwen. It truly has been an amazing celebration. We had planned to do this when DH got the job in Scotland. Were going to just go from Scotland down to Europe and see all our friends. Then we got the call for the job in Germany, so changed our plans and toured Scotland and then a separate trip to Europe. A nice bonus as the second job will pay for our trip. I wish I could have taken you all with me, so I'm glad I got to share a few photos. I've taken way too many for sure.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Mishka! Making everyone worry for her while she was free dog! So glad she came back safe and sound!


Swedenme said:


> Had a small drama here today . I'm in the front garden cutting all the bushes , middle son comes to walk mishka . They get about a mile and a bit away when mishka wants to go in the stream but son doesn't want her too so he pulls on the lead mishka refuses to move twists her head and the collar comes clean of and then she decides to move straight for the stream and disappears out of sight normally she will come straight to us if we whistle but not this time . This stream goes for miles in each direction gradually coming out at the river in one direction , after 10 minutes son calls me and younger son goes to help look for her going through trees bushes and the water about 15 minutes later who should come walking across the cul de sac but mishka tail and ears down . I think she was scared . I know son was , he was like a parent when he got back to the house didn't know wether to shout at her or be relieved she was ok . She hasn't moved from our feet since she got back


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Melody, you are a good mom!


 gagesmom said:


> 12:00 noon here and it is overcast cool and raining. I am thankful for a break from the heat and the rain is much needed for sure. Got the dishes done and Gages lunch made. Tidied up here and there and even got a bit if knitting done.
> 
> I had Greg come over last night once Gage was asleep and talked to him about the appointment. He was very upset and blames himself. I said knock it off. I don't care how it happened. All I know is that we BOTH have to be here for him and support him. I told him that Gage needs to know we are here for him and will be always. I think I might have gotten through to him. Lol.????
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fun photo, Gwen, of your beautiful Hannah!


Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah sent us this picture in a text message today. She said she had learned a new skill....I texted back that now we have someone who can use her Dad's sword from Lord of the Rings to defend our "castle". LOL! Brantley thinks this is a wax figure of the man but I have no idea if he is real or not. She didn't say where this was taken but I'm assuming that since she said they went to a castle yesterday it may have been there. Got to remind this girl to explain her photos. LOL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely, Sam!


thewren said:


> i just ordered two skeins for this - will put it in Heidi's cedar chest for the first grandbaby girl - just in case i am not around. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/07/15/clean-simple-baby-dress/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Clean%20%2B%20Simple%20Baby%20Dress%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients#sthash.q5VmLseg.dpuf


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I am so jealous. I also prefer the Rex Harrison version. I do own it but I might have it lent out right now. Wasn't able to find it earlier. I think it would be fabulous to go to the house and loom around ????
> 
> So the counseling appointment went tell in regards to Gage talking to the counselor nd opening up to her without me. But we did talk after and she is very concerned and will be having hin see a psychiatrist eventually. I knew it was bad but I didn't know that bad. ????
> 
> But I have to put a positive spin on it. At least he is seeing someone new and will get all the help he needs. So for that I am grateful ☺


Keeping Gage in my prayers


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you one April and Tami 

I don't think in regards of good mom or bad mom. I really deep down believe I am doing what a parent is supposed to do. I love my boy and I like to think we have a connection. I want him to be happy and have pride in himself. Two things he is not right now. The journey has begun and I am on the ride with him no matter where it takes us.☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you one April and Tami
> 
> I don't hunk in regards if good mom or bad mom. I really deep down believe I am doing what a parent is supposed to do. I love my boy and I like to think we have a connection. I want him to be happy and have pride in himself. Two things he is not right now. The journey has begun and I am on the ride with him no matter where it takes us.☺


Good on you, Melody- praying for success in turning Gage around- so understandable that he is scared of your dying- glad you have brought the Counselor in to the picture.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm way, way behind with reading KTP, they've already started this weeks.... Oh well I'll do my best to continue here then over to this weeks.

I was going to buy a metal roof gazebo when they come on sale in Aug - Sep, but after what happened with this one have decided not to buy another of any kind until the Condo replaces the gutters and downspouts. We've had another downpour since then but this time it was during the day. So much wind and rain that there is no way these gutters etc can handle the amount of water. I watched as the gutters overflowed onto my deck and my neighbours, also same happens near the garage. It's like a waterfall, ha! Competition for Niagara Falls, lol!

Besides am considering moving into an apartment/condo next year. Want to be closer to the city for doctors, hospitals and grocery shopping etc. 

:sm10: :sm09: :sm10: :sm09


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry the rain took out your gazebo. I have found that cheap mouthwash in a spray bottle works pretty good at keeping the mosquitos away. Just spray the area around you. I was a bit skeptical about it to begin with, but a friend had tried it and said it worked. So, I tried it. The bugs came close, but didn't land and bite. I just bought the cheap mouthwash at the $ store. Perhaps this will help you.


Thanks Tami I will give this a try.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good on you, Melody- praying for success in turning Gage around- so understandable that he is scared of your dying- glad you have brought the Counselor in to the picture.


Thanks Julie. I am praying for the same thing. 
His little mind is on fast forward all the time and I hope this will help him to slow down and enjoy.☺☺☺☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm way, way behind with reading KTP, they've already started this weeks.... Oh well I'll do my best to continue here then over to this weeks.
> 
> I was going to buy a metal roof gazebo when they come on sale in Aug - Sep, but after what happened with this one have decided not to buy another of any kind until the Condo replaces the gutters and downspouts. We've had another downpour since then but this time it was during the day. So much wind and rain that there is no way these gutters etc can handle the amount of water. I watched as the gutters overflowed onto my deck and my neighbours, also same happens near the garage. It's like a waterfall, ha! Competition for Niagara Falls, lol!
> 
> ...


My Aunt and uncle and cousins used to live in Tecumseh. Many fond memories.☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Julie. I am praying for the same thing.
> His little mind is on fast forward all the time and I hope this will help him to slow down and enjoy.☺☺☺☺


Going bike riding with his Dad sounds a brilliant idea to me- glad you are sorting the helmet!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally received the pendant my jeweller has made from my parents rings and amethyst stone.
> It's beautiful and am very happy with it. It's in 9ct gold, and the chain is one I already had.


Truly is a beautiful design, lots of memories for you also.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Went to see the eye specialist yesterday. News not good. I have macular degeneration, wet in the left eye and dry in the right. Starting Friday I will be getting Eylea injections in my left eye. Have to go every 31 days for the next 3 months. Hopefully this will fix the problem..won't take it away but will keep it from progressing. No one in my family has/had it so I don't know why I got it. Just lucky I guess.


Sorry to hear this Budasha, do hope the treatment works for you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> As a child I used to be able to go pick blackberries by the bucket full but my area is so built up and changed now that I wouldn't know anywhere to find blackberries growing wild or cultivated. Have to get them at the grocery.


At the grocery store here they are so expensive. I can walk out my door and go pick all I want along the road.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, that was the date I was told at first, but it is very unlikely that Cardiology will be finished with me in that time.


Oh that's too bad but hopefully things will happen with cardiology quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB and thought I would share some Aussie expressions..... there are a couple of "not suitable" ones, please excuse those.


What a time I'd have understanding that conversation :sm09:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Liz how did the appt go?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh that's too bad but hopefully things will happen with cardiology quickly.


I hope so- but must just wait and see, I guess.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Melody, All and especially the mothers here are feeling for you. It's so hard to see our children suffer, and you are dealing with the situation really well. Just make sure you are equally caring to yourself! Hugs to both of you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> Melody, all the mothers here are feeling for you. It's so hard to see our children suffer, and you are dealing with the situation really well. Just make sure you are equally caring to yourself! Hugs to both of you.


Thank you so much. I know I have to try and do that more often. 
And thank you for the hugs☺


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a few evening photos from my bedroom window.....the island on the horizon is Alderney.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just a few evening photos from my bedroom window.....the island on the horizon is Alderney.


Great to see your world, Lin!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures Lin☺


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, hoping the boys win their games and a new bicycle gets added to the family. Thank you for all you do for us!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so- but must just wait and see, I guess.


Julie, this is quite upsetting about the heart. Hoping it is a good thing in the end that they are taking care of this and hope it doesn't put off the hip surgery for too long, but do want to make sure you are in no danger when you have it. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Just a few evening photos from my bedroom window.....the island on the horizon is Alderney.


How wonderful to have a view like that from your home!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, this is quite upsetting about the heart. Hoping it is a good thing in the end that they are taking care of this and hope it doesn't put off the hip surgery for too long, but do want to make sure you are in no danger when you have it. Hugs and prayers for you.


Thanks Daralene!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just a few evening photos from my bedroom window.....the island on the horizon is Alderney.


Oh my I love those pictures????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful to have a view like that from your home!!! Gorgeous.


Thanks for all the positive comments. Yes, we are fortunate to have these views! it's a tall house on a steep hill up from the harbour so we get good views.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It did not quite work out Tami- I am waiting for the Cardiac Team, because of my faulty heart valve.


Reading backwards. Dislike! Hope it's taken care of quickly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Reading backwards. Dislike! Hope it's taken care of quickly


Still waiting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami - you're a tease!


Sure am!


----------

